# [Official]AMD 4GHz+ CLUB



## JE Nightmare

*Official AMD K10 4GHz+ Club*

This club was originally formed back in 09 by jimibgood, due to some rather unfavorable actions, the club didn't catch much notice, because of this the club for the most part died. After seeing the 4GHz club and noticing the overwhelming amount of intel's that are on it, I've decided to take over this club / thread over and bring it back to life. ( Thank you ira-k and Tator Tot )

This club is to be a gathering of people who have pushed their systems to and above the 4GHz mark. With that being said, there are AMD clubs here on OCN dedicated to pushing your system as far as you can while still managing to be stable ( which will be listed at the bottom of this post ), this club, however isn't one of those. While they focus on stability, this club is for those who don't mind suicide runs just to see how far they can REALLY go.

*To be included, please fill out the required information.*

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

*Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*

*I will no longer be updating the spreadsheet, i'm in the process of creating a newer, better one.*

I update this thread every couple of hours and i only update when the required information is posted. Per request of a few people i'm also changing the way the CPU clock is listed. From now on, i will update your clock aswell as provide a link to the post which contains the CPU-Z link. Any questions or suggestions feel free to ask inside the thread or PM me, i'll always respond to either.

The people who posted in this thread before i took ownership will be added to the list. I'm looking forward to adding some new members, feel free to let other 4GHz+ AMD users know about this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html







*AMD K10 4GHz Club







*

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html"][center]:sneaky:[B]AMD 4GHz Club:sneaky:[/B][/center][/URL]

[/CODE]

Feel free to add the code to your sig's, and be proud you're one of us.









*Other notable AMD clubs.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
AMD Phenom II x2 500 Series Club
AMD Phenom II x3 700 Series Club
AMD Phenom II x4 9x0 Series Club
AMD Athlon II x4 Club
AMD Athlon II x2 Regor Club
AMD Athlon II x3 OC Club

_I also have the right to not add you if i don't... like you._


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Why would you use intel burn test?


Each of us use different tests. I do not want this as a suicide 4Ghz.. I want some stabilty. I understand Intel Burn does not mean 100% stable but if you read above, you will understand


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Hold on guys I am learnin a better spread sheet and am not done with rules....

Use google docs to make a spreadsheet. You just paste the link and it puts it into the thread like how I did in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-550-club.html


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593147










This was with 1.575 vcore I think, and 100% stable but I don't have any screenshots. Don't add me to the list, I guess this can be reference only. Coretemp and IBT are bad programs anyway.

Its not a suicide 4.0 but it has to be "runnable".. I can edit the rules if needed what do you all think...


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Use google docs to make a spreadsheet. You just paste the link and it puts it into the thread like how I did in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-550-club.html


How do I save it as a URL??


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
How do I save it as a URL??

You have to publish it and make it available online or something like that first. Just look through the options. I can't remember the exact procedure but it is pretty easy.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
You have to publish it and make it available online or something like that first. Just look through the options. I can't remember the exact procedure but it is pretty easy.


Dom I cannot figure out Google spred sheet. Can you hook me up with foxy???


----------



## FlanK3r

its very hard 4 GHZ stability for aircooling users







...

validation one:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=705946









validation 2:
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/730114.png









superpi 32M (partial stability-stability for web, mp3, for oldies games etc, some benchmarks without Cinebench multi+wprime 1024M)


----------



## nathris

JK.. I should be getting my X4 955 this week, maybe next week, so I'll give it a shot.

And take out IBT, it doesn't do anything for stability. When I was going for 4GHz on my e8400 I passed 20 loops of 3GB IBT and failed Orthos blend after 5 minutes.


----------



## FlanK3r

he told about partial stability, not about 100% stability (4GHz with AIR and 100% stability is from 99% unreal! only happy lucky users x4 955 and a bit more users with x4 965)


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
he told about partial stability, not about 100% stability (4GHz with AIR and 100% stability is from 99% unreal! only happy lucky users x4 955 and a bit more users with x4 965)


Flank.. It can be done..Use lower timings like 9-9-9-1T or 10-10-10-1T ot maybe 2T


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*











JK.. I should be getting my X4 955 this week, maybe next week, so I'll give it a shot.

And take out IBT, it doesn't do anything for stability. When I was going for 4GHz on my e8400 I passed 20 loops of 3GB IBT and failed Orthos blend after 5 minutes.


As you see in the opening, some can run on certain settings fine 24/7 and not pass orthos. One of our stickies puts the trust in the user as stability and doesn't have and real hardcore requirements. Some of those overclocks are not valid whatsoever. Some are. This thread is for "run ability" 20 passes in Intel burn = run ability. Most will never "crash" or get BSOD at that setting under the applications they run. Now running Crysis or more intense apps... Maybe the system will crash but I want to get a AMD 4GHz club started to show off the fine work by our members with some accountability.


----------



## tipsycoma

This club is going to be filled with mostly members who have water-cooling. 4 ghz stable is extremely difficult on air because Phenom II's love the cold.


----------



## el gappo

on air i can hit 4.15 on mine benchable got the 4.0ghz validation in my sig. lost all my others when i had to reformat Q_Q but ill be going water cooling later in the week anyway. i refuse to install IBT or core-temp









btw we already have what 5 threads about phenom II clock speeds and all of them are stable only why another?


----------



## topdog

How about just a validation with your username like the Intel thread


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tipsycoma* 
This club is going to be filled with mostly members who have water-cooling. 4 ghz stable is extremely difficult on air because Phenom II's love the cold.

More like filled with no one because most people are too lazy to meet the requirements. And usually 4ghz is more easily achievable on 32 bit OS and I think the majority of people run 64 bit nowadays.


----------



## gerikoh

man this should be easy with watercoolers(phase and tec as well), and with 550be and 965be users.


----------



## jimibgood

Does anybody have instructions how to post a google excel doc as a url instead of the spread sheet I have posted???


----------



## jimibgood

Anyone interested?


----------



## Plasma

I wish to be in this club... but I still have some ways to go







.

Gratz to all who make it....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
man this should be easy with watercoolers(phase and tec as well), and with 550be and 965be users.

Not always... I have a decent WC setup and my motherboard still prevents me from even post past 3.9ghz.... T_T.

I wanna drop the AC in the house as low as I can go and then try... one of these days....


----------



## knopflerbruce

Suicides dont count?







I have a few K8 that I got into the 4xxx-region


----------



## krjalone

Slowly climbing up...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bringonblink

hurry up with the rules!







i reckon i could hit 4.0 with something like linx or IBT, can hit 3.9 with prime so far


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Does anybody have instructions how to post a google excel doc as a url instead of the spread sheet I have posted???


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...your-post.html


----------



## MalXenos

I have to give this a shot again. I fell short at 3.85 last time i spent a couple hours. Hope i still have all my notes so i can just pick up where i left off at. Already know i wont be able to run it 24/7 since when i was at 3.85 my coretemp was about 52C under prime95 (but didn't crash!).


----------



## Raji8

I'd post but unfortunately I only have 3.8GHz atm..on another note anything you can recommend for a 955 4GHz+ on air


----------



## gsk3rd

so a cpuz screenie and 32m super pi to be put on the list?


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


so a cpuz screenie and 32m super pi to be put on the list?


Nope


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, interesting....
im about to buy a 965be... so ill give it a try...
im now running a 9950be at 3.2, but i dont like this chip... so soon ill give it a try...
and my brisbane wont post higher than 3.3ghz on air with my asrock mobo so thats also a fail...
maybe try the brisbane at the m3n72-d.....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

common guys....
i think you should allow more than one stresstest.
So 5 hours p95 will do, a good linX run(idk whats the best)
and how about other good stress programs, i dont know them, but im sure there are a lot more.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
common guys....
i think you should allow more than one stresstest.
So 5 hours p95 will do, a good linX run(idk whats the best)
and how about other good stress programs, i dont know them, but im sure there are a lot more.


5 hours p95 will be ok...

Ok lets do this..... Post your restraints for stress test(what you all think). I don't want to get crazy cause some can run at 4Ghz on their system daily and have a tough time passing a 3 hour prime 95. I do not want it suicide just a nice little AMD 4Ghz club for us AMD enthusiasts. I don't want it easy but don't want it impossible to join up.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

now i only need to get that chip, and oc it to 4ghz...








lucky me im on water, i hope i can get it there....


----------



## dzalias

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
now i only need to get that chip, and oc it to 4ghz...








lucky me im on water, i hope i can get it there....

I got it on air with a stock heatsink. Trying to get it stable, but I'm playing with my HT and I'm pretty new at this.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dzalias* 
I got it on air with a stock heatsink. Trying to get it stable, but I'm playing with my HT and I'm pretty new at this.

im pretty new too.
I did 3 athlons so far, past 4 weeks, a 5000+ to 2.8 a 5400+ to 3.0 and my own 5600+ to 3.25. I couldnt get mine higher but those others where just a fast oc to help them out of lag..









For my phenom x4 9950, i couldnt get it stable above 3.2ghz.... i could boot at 3.4 but upping the vcore wouldnt work... funny thing is, that 965 is stock faster than the highest booting speed i could get at my 9950... so thats 1 advantage...


----------



## dzalias

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
im pretty new too.
I did 3 athlons so far, past 4 weeks, a 5000+ to 2.8 a 5400+ to 3.0 and my own 5600+ to 3.25. I couldnt get mine higher but those others where just a fast oc to help them out of lag..









For my phenom x4 9950, i couldnt get it stable above 3.2ghz.... i could boot at 3.4 but upping the vcore wouldnt work... funny thing is, that 965 is stock faster than the highest booting speed i could get at my 9950... so thats 1 advantage...









Woah woah woah, throwing around all this hip young lingo.

I had a P4 before this. In a Dell XPS 200. Before that? A P3 in a Gateway.

Needless to say, this is my first time overclocking. I've always like Intel /nVidia, but I decided to be unbaised and try AMD / ATI on my first build. Glad I did. Might not be able to touch some higher spec Intels, but for the money, goddamn.

I was at 3.8GHz stable. Then I found out the reason I couldn't push my processor any furthur was because my BIOS was setting the wrong stepping. Changed it to 2, and now I've more room to play with. I know I can get 4GHz stable, but I REALLY want to get 4.2. 1GHz overclock? Can I get a hell yeah? I'm looking into cooling options that would be able to handle that kind of load 24/7.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dzalias* 
Woah woah woah, throwing around all this hip young lingo.

I had a P4 before this. In a Dell XPS 200. Before that? A P3 in a Gateway.

Needless to say, this is my first time overclocking. I've always like Intel /nVidia, but I decided to be unbaised and try AMD / ATI on my first build. Glad I did. Might not be able to touch some higher spec Intels, but for the money, goddamn.

I was at 3.8GHz stable. Then I found out the reason I couldn't push my processor any furthur was because my BIOS was setting the wrong stepping. Changed it to 2, and now I've more room to play with. I know I can get 4GHz stable, but I REALLY want to get 4.2. 1GHz overclock? Can I get a hell yeah? I'm looking into cooling options that would be able to handle that kind of load 24/7.

darn, thats hard for me to get, 1ghz oc...xD i should have 4.4 stable...
anyways, 4.0 is nice, 3.8 is nice, i dont know where the chip will take me, i hope around 4.4...xD
but i dont think i can get it there


----------



## dzalias

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
darn, thats hard for me to get, 1ghz oc...xD i should have 4.4 stable...
anyways, 4.0 is nice, 3.8 is nice, i dont know where the chip will take me, i hope around 4.4...xD

Good luck! Hope you make it







.

Does your OC count as stable if you treat your $1000 computer like a netbook and refuse to run stability programs in fear of getting a memory dump / BSOD / crash?
I think it should.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, some friends of me got laptops, and they crash a lot... overheating, one guy had 4 broken gpu's. lucky him he didnt have to pay..

but there should be something like sr, suicide run









just how high can you boot and validate...


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


5 hours p95 will be ok...

Ok lets do this..... Post your restraints for stress test(what you all think). I don't want to get crazy cause some can run at 4Ghz on their system daily and have a tough time passing a 3 hour prime 95. I do not want it suicide just a nice little AMD 4Ghz club for us AMD enthusiasts. I don't want it easy but don't want it impossible to join up.


In the topics that Slappa has created you need at least a 3 hour Prime95 run to be on the list for a stable OC.

Why not just make this if you can hit 4.0ghz or higher with a 1m super pi run. This club will have more members and will be more fun to be apart of. My


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
In the topics that Slappa has created you need at least a 3 hour Prime95 run to be on the list for a stable OC.

Why not just make this if you can hit 4.0ghz or higher with a 1m super pi run. This club will have more members and will be more fun to be apart of. My









I can appreciate that but unstable Overclocks mean nothing. I again want to make ait a bit challenging.. Anyone can suicide a run.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, some friends of me got laptops, and they crash a lot... overheating, one guy had 4 broken gpu's. lucky him he didnt have to pay..

but there should be something like sr, suicide run








just how high can you boot and validate...










There is a 4Ghz suicide club in this forum if you all look.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


There is a 4Ghz suicide club in this forum if you all look.


i mean included in this club







so the not stable 4ghz part


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## thlnk3r

Guys let's try and stay on topic here.

Thanks


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
I can appreciate that but unstable Overclocks mean nothing. I again want to make ait a bit challenging.. Anyone can suicide a run.

To me a suicide run means you boot into windows and then immediately open up cpuz to get a screen shot or validation.

If you able to boot into windows and run super pi then nine times out of ten you can probably surf the net and browse through your computer. I think hours of prime 95 is a bit much. You say you want to be challenging, then why not make it like 30 mins or 1 hour.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
To me a suicide run means you boot into windows and then immediately open up cpuz to get a screen shot or validation.

If you able to boot into windows and run super pi then nine times out of ten you can probably surf the net and browse through your computer. I think hours of prime 95 is a bit much. You say you want to be challenging, then why not make it like 30 mins or 1 hour.

i think it should be up to the person who posts.
minimum = 30 minutes
but you can validate it and let p95 run for 24 hours and post that...


----------



## FlanK3r

very hard...maybe with watter or with x4 965...or with C3 revision Phenoms ,-)


----------



## Maximous

Hey jimmibgood.

Very nice thread. I think its great that if wont be that easy to jion. 
Just a heads up. Maybe U could make a link to where people can dl the Intel Burn test?

If thats wat Ur going for









Keep up the good work man


----------



## izallica

Mem at maximum


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Hey jimmibgood.

Very nice thread. I think its great that if wont be that easy to jion. 
Just a heads up. Maybe U could make a link to where people can dl the Intel Burn test?

If thats wat Ur going for









Keep up the good work man










Good luck with that, the idiot has finally been banned


----------



## IOSEFINI

Knock , knock , may I ?


----------



## tmunn

^ See the post right above yours. If el gappo is correct, and I suspect he is. This thread either needs a new owner, or it needs to be locked.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmunn* 
^ See the post right above yours. If el gappo is correct, and I suspect he is. This thread either needs a new owner, or it needs to be locked.

Needs to be deleted, even the op ( the only person allowed in this club) Lied about his oc lol. Pointless thread just use this one http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Needs to be deleted, even the op ( the only person allowed in this club) Lied about his oc lol. Pointless thread just use this one http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...oc-thread.html









He lied about his OC?

Major fail.


----------



## Fifth

Add me to the 4.0ghz club


----------



## knopflerbruce

No IBT, but at least it was pretty cool to see that even the slowest 939 FX chip could reach 4GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297313

A coldbugless K8


----------



## xd_1771

I have a shot of my x6 passing IBT high-20 at 4Ghz but atm I'm not home (on vacation on the island as of now








) so I'll check later.


----------



## network32

here is mine add me 

 here is the proof










 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1300978 221 test in 4 hours,32 minutes -0 errors, 0 warnings


----------



## xd_1771

I find it funny how it says "Phenom II x4", has 2cores/threads and your sig says it's a tri-core
I'm confused, how many cores do you really have!?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Am i the only one that noticed his sig says he is using a msi 785gm *E51* while one of his screenshots says *E65*? Aswell as a few of his numbers aren't the same. ( first ss 4000.3mhz while 2nd one is at 4002.6mhz. not to mention, his volts changed. ) Now i've seen the the core speed jump up and down slightly but to gain 2.3mhz and change mobo's in 2 min? yeah...

I could be wrong but that looks questionable to me at least.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Am i the only one that noticed his sig says he is using a msi 785gm *E51* while one of his screenshots says *E65*? Aswell as a few of his numbers aren't the same. ( first ss 4000.3mhz while 2nd one is at 4002.6mhz. not to mention, his volts changed. ) Now i've seen the the core speed jump up and down slightly but to gain 2.3mhz and change mobo's in 2 min? yeah...

I could be wrong but that looks questionable to me at least.


CPU-Z/Validator and EVEREST may be reporting it differently. Now if it were reporting different values in two different screenshots on the same program, that would be questionable - but this is two different programs. One or the other could be wrong.
Voltage can also vary like that depending on conditions (i.e. vDroop)


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


CPU-Z/Validator and EVEREST may be reporting it differently. Now if it were reporting different values in two different screenshots on the same program, that would be questionable - but this is two different programs. One or the other could be wrong.
Voltage can also vary like that depending on conditions (i.e. vDroop)


If that's true, that would be one of the only times i've ever seen either of them display the wrong hardware and show different numbers. Like i said though, to see a jump just because opened paint and everest is... odd. A 0.2 -0.4 increase i've seen, but 2.3mhz?


----------



## jj775

So we don't need proof of stability?


----------



## Yukss

mine, not full stable of course


----------



## JE Nightmare

Thread / club is now under my control. If you care to join please read new first post.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
Thread / club is now under my control. If you care to join please read new first post.

Looks great man. One small thing you should change; where it says "Stepping" in the OP, should be changed to Revision.

As Stepping is something like 9003EPMW
Revision on the other hand is things like TR-B3 or C3
Steppings can change week to week.
Revisions are a whole reconfiguration of the blueprint.

And what you have listed right now is the chips Revision.


----------



## JE Nightmare

fixed, thanks man.


----------



## Tator Tot

No prob


----------



## Disturbed117

Disturbed117
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition. Revision PH-E0
4.0ghz
Stock Fan


----------



## Xantos12

What kind of temps and is that the only thing you did and is it stable?


----------



## Disturbed117

temps are 40-45 idle 50-57 load.
Yes stable ran prime 95 for around 5+ hrs with no probs.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## Disturbed117

its a 1090T not 1095T. cpu-z reads it wrong.


----------



## FallenFaux

FallenFaux
Phenom II 940BE - C2
4Ghz
Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer w/ IC Diamond
Link is in my signature


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

•OutOfBalanceOX
•965 BE C2
•4008.8 MHz
•H50 w/ push pull R4's
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1251656


----------



## xd_1771

Welp... here we go








xd_1771
1055T - E0
4077Mhz
Xigmatek Dark Knight, Push-Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1267667


----------



## trivium nate

with my multi set to 20 i was at 4.0ghz but even with like 1.550 volts or w/e it wasn't stable probably cuz i had my 480 overclocked ill mess with it some more some other time i guess i put my 480 back to stock speeds


----------



## sharpshoooter82

wat about 3.9ghz


----------



## trivium nate

idk i put the multi to 18 then i think 20


----------



## redhat_ownage

guise did i do it rite???
redhat_ownage
sempron 140 unlocked C2
143mhz
air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1303108


----------



## jfizz84

OK, so this thread is all mashed up. I see different heads of posts looking for different things. What are the requirements here?? I have my 965 over 4 gigz 24/7 on air and is perfectly stable, but fails after like 4 hours of prime 95. Now I do alot of gaming and multitasking, but never have my cpu under 100% load at one time for over 4 hours. So do we have to have stabilty test? Some posts do, some don't. Like I said threa dis kinda mashed up.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


guise did i do it rite???
sempron 140 unlocked C2
143mhz
air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1303108












Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


OK, so this thread is all mashed up. I see different heads of posts looking for different things. What are the requirements here?? I have my 965 over 4 gigz 24/7 on air and is perfectly stable, but fails after like 4 hours of prime 95. Now I do alot of gaming and multitasking, but never have my cpu under 100% load at one time for over 4 hours. So do we have to have stabilty test? Some posts do, some don't. Like I said threa dis kinda mashed up.


This thread has a lot of old posts in it, it was originally made by someone else. I recently took it over and changed the requirements. All you need to do is pretty much is provide a cpu-z link of your current system above 4ghz.


----------



## jfizz84

Ahhh ok, thanks JE Nightmare.


----------



## redhat_ownage

here is my real submission
redhat_ownage
555 C3
4380mhz
really cold air









and knopflerbruce's 4ghz on the fx-53 was on ln2


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


here is my real submission
redhat_ownage
555 C3
4380mhz
really cold air

and knopflerbruce's 4ghz on the fx-53 was on ln2


gotcha, thanks.


----------



## getllamasfast

getllamasfast
1055t
4.0ghz
Apogee GT + PA120.3
Validation


----------



## smoothcig

smoothcig
955 Phenom ii x4 955 BE / RB-C2
4000 Mhz
Sycthe Mugen 2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=740595


----------



## jj775

Thought I wuld see more thubans in here.


----------



## dixson01974

Dixson01974
Here is mine.
Phenom II x6 1090T 4.0ghz
Noctua NH-D14 Air cooler


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## el gappo

•El Gappo
•955 CB 1005
•5400mhz
•ss
•

•El Gappo
•1090t/ 1015GPMW
•5400mhz
•ss
•

•El Gappo
•965 CB 0944
•5195mhz
•ss
•

•El Gappo
•740BE
•4945mhz
•ss
•

•El Gappo
•140 0916?
•4873mhz
•ss
•

•El Gappo
•255
•4960mhz
•ss
•

•El Gappo
•235e
•4250mhz
•water
•

•El Gappo
•700e
•4008mhz
•Stock air
•

•El Gappo
•260
•4780mhz
•SS phase
•

•El Gappo
•1090t
•6250
•a little ln2








•


----------



## JE Nightmare

You just had to list them all huh?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
You just had to list them all huh?









Yeah







lol at the leader board


----------



## JE Nightmare

lol, it would have taken up way to much space to list them all.


----------



## Freakn

Well this is the highest I pushed it when I first got the chip while I was still "playing" with it.



But at the moment I'm running 24/7 @ 4.0 while folding, only running a cheap Xigi cooler, once under water I'll start pushing it again.


----------



## jj775

I am in


----------



## sugarmankie

THis is with little effort high volts and on CRAP ram that needs to be rma'd = p

have a last 4 0051 serial chip which is pretty decent ( or so ive heard)

Cooling = corsair h50 with dual 3k rpm ultra kaze push/pull

stepping= c3

cpu = 955 BE


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Yeah







lol at the leader board









Show off.

Anyways, check my sig for cpuz linkies.
First 550 (4GHz) is a C2, cooled with H50.
Second 955 is a (4GHz) C3, cooled with H50.


----------



## crunchie

•Username: crunchie
•CPU / Stepping: 1090T CCBBE CB 1015EPMW
•CPU Clock: 4444Mhz
•Cooling: Water
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1301438


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarmankie* 
THis is with little effort high volts and on CRAP ram that needs to be rma'd = p

have a last 4 0051 serial chip which is pretty decent ( or so ive heard)

Cooling = corsair h50 with dual 3k rpm ultra kaze push/pull

stepping= c3

cpu = 955 BE

that picture was a pain to read btw lol.


----------



## dixson01974

@ JE Nightmare
Please change this. My name is dixson01974 not dixson07974


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixson01974* 
@ JE Nightmare
Please change this. My name is dixson01974 not dixson07974

the funny thing is, i messed up trying your name like 5 times and i could have sworn i got it right.







it's fixed now.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
the funny thing is, i messed up trying your name like 5 times and i could have sworn i got it right.







it's fixed now.

Thanx man. And yes I found it a little fun and most people get dixson wrong like dixon and dickson.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Phenom II X2 550BE UNLOCKED and @ 4.035GHz *lapped*
C2
Artic Freezer Pro 64 *lapped*
Proof? In signature


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht* 
Phenom II X2 550BE UNLOCKED and @ 4.035GHz *lapped*
C2
Artic Freezer Pro 64 *lapped*
Proof? In signature









You should get a later version of CPU_z as it may show your vcore







.

Nice overclocks.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## sendblink23

•Username - sendblink23
•CPU / Stepping - Phenom ii X4 965BE C3
•CPU Clock - 4.018Ghz
•Cooling - Air / Noctua NH-D14 stock
•CPU-Z Link ( or screenshot ) - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1304915

I'd say its good enough for usage, just IBT 10 runs on max - Ambients 23c
Been using this for over 3 weeks so its stable, even when my AC is turned off


----------



## network32

what happend I posted my results with proof in this thread before so my question why you haven't add me??


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *network32* 
what happend I posted my results with proof in this thread before so my question why you haven't add me??

Do i need to go over this again? Your original post wasn't a stable OC ( proved in your other thread ) and you only edited your post 17 hours ago to show that your new oc is stable. I don't go back pages every day to see if someone edited an older post with a new oc...


----------



## network32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
Do i need to go over this again? Your original post wasn't a stable OC ( proved in your other thread ) and you only edited your post 17 hours ago to show that your new oc is stable. I don't go back pages every day to see if someone edited an older post with a new oc...

ok thanks man i will post it later


----------



## trivium nate

i put my gpu back to stock speeds gonna try again for 4.0 then if i can get it stable at that try 4.2!


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Can I join???

CPUz : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306064

Screen @ 4 Ghz :









Again :









And @ 4.1 Ghz


----------



## trivium nate

the highest voltage my bios lets me set the voltage to is 1.550 volts and even at that much with 20x multiplier which is 4.0 i cant get it stable


----------



## aurance

•Username: aurance
•CPU / Stepping: 1055T / 0
•CPU Clock: 4004 Mhz
•Cooling: Xig HDT-1283
•CPU-Z Link ( or screenshot ): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306147


----------



## Sad

add me







v8 cooler









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305386


----------



## crunchie

Up for an edit?

•Username: crunchie
•CPU / Stepping: 1090T/CCBBE CB 1015EPMW
•CPU Clock: 4500Mhz
•Cooling: Water
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305086


----------



## network32

•Username: network32
•CPU / Stepping: RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4000.32 MHz
•Cooling:XIGMATEK HDT-RS1283 Red Scorpion ok here it mine 24 hours with prime95


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *network32*


•Username: network32
•CPU / Stepping: RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4000.32 MHz
•Cooling:XIGMATEK HDT-RS1283 Red Scorpion ok here it mine 24 hours with prime95










The right cpu-z link helps... a lot.


----------



## network32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated.

The right cpu-z link helps... a lot.

it's on my sig


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *network32*


it's on my sig


That cpu-z link is to the other unstable oc...


----------



## network32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


That cpu-z link is to the other unstable oc...


no I changed already


----------



## soadrocksever

Stepping: C3 OPN: HDZ965FBGM Box
Freq: 4027
Ref: 20*200
Vcore: 1.5(in bios)
NB Freq: 2013
NB Volts: 1.125
RAm: 4GB DDR2 1066mhz 5-5-5-15-2t @ 2.1V
mobo: GA-MA790GP-UD4H
Cooling: Corsair H50
OS: Windows 7 x64
Stable: 14Hr Prime95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290859


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *network32*


no I changed already


i've triple checked it, it's still not the right link.


----------



## network32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


updated.

i've triple checked it, it's still not the right link.


this is ithttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307496 the problem is the I didn't validate yesterday when I was checking if it was stable 24 hours


----------



## JE Nightmare

fixed.


----------



## network32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
fixed.

thanks man


----------



## allikat

I'll sign up here. Just pushed my B55BE up to just over 4GHz. IBT stable.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
My validation here 

It's a 555BE c3 stepping, HDZ555WFGMBOX, with a Xigmatek S1283. It's set to 1.45v (CPU-z shows 1.44 under load) and this is with all 4 cores unlocked.


----------



## crunchie

Nice







. Especially when it's not meant to be a quad


----------



## allikat

Is my VID a low one? Or is that stock VID for a 555BE?
Edit: Temp2 on speedfan is my socket temp btw, which was 3-5c over the core temps when run as a dual.
Edit2: Whoah, I am just starting to realise how amazing my chip is, stable (so far) 4Ghz quad 555...


----------



## JE Nightmare

I'm extremely glad to see the club starting to get a momentum going, hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## allikat

Update: Wasn't quite stable with 1.475v as a quad. Now testing at 1.5v. This is as high as I want to push the voltages on this board, if it's not stable, I'll have to drop the speeds back a touch.
Edit: Do I have to pull the cooler to find out the batch number? Or is it on the box? Or is there a software way to read it?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
Update: Wasn't quite stable with 1.475v as a quad. Now testing at 1.5v. This is as high as I want to push the voltages on this board, if it's not stable, I'll have to drop the speeds back a touch.
Edit: Do I have to pull the cooler to find out the batch number? Or is it on the box? Or is there a software way to read it?

if by batch you mean revision, it can be found on cpu-z.


----------



## damric

955c3


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damric*




955c3


What's your ambients in the room, as well mention your lowest idle & max load temps?
What are the other settings (cpu/nb, ht, nb, ddr) voltages?
Show screenshots of proof if its stable or not

I'm liking it


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated.


----------



## damric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


What's your ambients in the room, as well mention your lowest idle & max load temps?
What are the other settings (cpu/nb, ht, nb, ddr) voltages?
Show screenshots of proof if its stable or not

I'm liking it










Ambients are pretty warm here on the Gulf Coast, even with the AC blasting, ~80F. Normal load temps are around 48-49C, but Prime95 will heat up to 62C. Idle temps right now are ~32C, but I had ~28C in winter.
HT: 201.5 CPU: x20.5 @1.5v CPU-NB: x14 @1.4v DDR2: x5.33 @2.1v

Equally nice is my low power setting: 
2500MHZ @ 0.9625v







It took forever to tune these and get them stable. I found that even after hours of synthetic stress testing, it took weeks of real usage to properly determine stability, particularly for the low power setting.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damric*


Ambients are pretty warm here on the Gulf Coast, even with the AC blasting, ~80F. Normal load temps are around 48-49C, but Prime95 will heat up to 62C. Idle temps right now are ~32C, but I had ~28C in winter.
HT: 201.5 CPU: x20.5 @1.5v CPU-NB: x14 @1.4v DDR2: x5.33 @2.1v

Equally nice is my low power setting: 
2500MHZ @ 0.9625v







It took forever to tune these and get them stable. I found that even after hours of synthetic stress testing, it took weeks of real usage to properly determine stability, particularly for the low power setting.


heeheh I should try your low powered one









Anyways about your reply... where I live is much warmer than yours my Ambients are in the 90f = 32c ... that's my average always.

The one I'm testing right now is CPU 4.02Ghz (200 x 20) 1.5v, NB 2,600 1.225v everything else stock, minor ram speed lowered to 800Mhz
My max on prime is 57c & lowest idle is 39c <--- this is with No Air Conditioner & its only my stock Noctua NH-D14
http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/4...2v800prime.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/4...26nb12v800.jpg

Only issue is.. that this is still not yet properly set correctly.. because one of the workers had a fatal error around 20 minutes before I stopped it, but its still pretty stable so far... not sure what I need to do to fix that error

Now If I were to turn ON my Air Conditioner the ambients will drop to 23c and imagine how cooler mine would be on max load







But ofcourse I'm not yet planning to test your similar settings.. going up to 4.12ghz... I haven't pushed that far yet on this motherboard.. my stable 4.21ghz in my signature was on my past MSI board... that was a great overclocker mobo, i miss it









So any suggestion I should try to fix my 1 worker error... after fixing this I'm gonna work on upping & stabling the ram


----------



## sendblink23

*UPDATE* change my info, I changed my settings since this cools better

Cpu: 965BE
Name: sendblink23
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4000
ref*multi: 250 x 16
CPU voltage: 1.45v
CPU-NB: auto
nb frequency: 2000
NB volts: auto
RAM: 8GB 1333Mhz DDR3 @ 1000Mhz 6-6-6-15-2T
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P 
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14 stock
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1311379

Screenshots of prime95:
















Max load 46c & lowest idle 28c, ofcourse this is with my AC turned on.

Now time to improve to get stable on NB & Ram


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

another update. ( updated my own cpuz )


----------



## sendblink23

I'm currently fighting to get my 1333 ram overclocked stable to 1600 (8-8-8-24-T2)... a bit high on voltage 1.89v







without it my system freezes on desktop

At least right now I'm currently running it... I haven't yet done any stress test to insure it: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1314708

don't add mines... let me stress it first


----------



## JE Nightmare

lol, i'm right there with you. i've been fighting to get my memory back up to 1600 stable for days now. it was a serious pain.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

i try overclock to 4 ghz but failed it crash please help


----------



## JE Nightmare

shameful bump to get this club back onto the first page.


----------



## MentalPatient

Why does my cpu-z validation keep getting rejected?

Thanks


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MentalPatient* 
Why does my cpu-z validation keep getting rejected?

Thanks

maybe you are not using the latest version: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

they updated a few days ago


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amdoverclocker2* 
i try overclock to 4 ghz but failed it crash please help

Need a bit more information then " it crash " to try and help you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MentalPatient* 
Why does my cpu-z validation keep getting rejected?

Thanks

What version are you using?


----------



## MentalPatient

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
maybe you are not using the latest version: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

they updated a few days ago

I just updated with the same result.

Thanks, anyway

I have no idea what could be causing this


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MentalPatient* 
I just updated with the same result.

Thanks, anyway

I have no idea what could be causing this

is your chip unlocked to 3 or 4 cores? although its suppose to still validate it


----------



## MentalPatient

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
is your chip unlocked to 3 or 4 cores? although its suppose to still validate it

No it doesnt unlock, i was one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MentalPatient* 
No it doesnt unlock, i was one of the unlucky ones.

buu that sucks... well anyways let's try this.. do you know or have any neighbor in which you can use your chip on his mobo... and check if its working cpu-z on another machine

also are you using the latest bios... maybe that could help


----------



## MentalPatient

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
buu that sucks... well anyways let's try this.. do you know or have any neighbor in which you can use your chip on his mobo... and check if its working cpu-z on another machine

also are you using the latest bios... maybe that could help

Ill have to try it, thanks again!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MentalPatient* 
Ill have to try it, thanks again!

forgot to say another idea... try another chip on your mobo as well.. just incase...


----------



## MentalPatient

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


forgot to say another idea... try another chip on your mobo as well.. just incase...


Are you saying there could be something wrong with the cpu?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MentalPatient*


Are you saying there could be something wrong with the cpu?


I'm just saying random ideas.... I know for a fact this would test to show if its the motherboard giving the issue.. or the CPU giving the issue.. all I know that it its extremely odd that you aren't possible to validate on the latest version


----------



## Havokr505

Name: Havokr505

CPU: Phenom II 1055T E0 4.34Ghz @ 1.55V

Thermalright U-120X W lapped

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261303


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## allikat

Woot! More people breaking 4GHz!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Woot! More people breaking 4GHz!


there are tons, i just don't want to yank them from the other threads / clubs.









soon enough, they will all be in this club.


----------



## AMOCO

well,u can add mine:
AMOCO
Phenom II x4 965BE/C-3
4.01
Xigmatek Thor's Hammer/Yate Loon
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1160477


----------



## Johnsen

I never managed to get it stable at 4.1, so running at 3.8

If anyone know the settings to get i stable at around 4 please let me know.


----------



## MentalPatient

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I'm just saying random ideas.... I know for a fact this would test to show if its the motherboard giving the issue.. or the CPU giving the issue.. all I know that it its extremely odd that you aren't possible to validate on the latest version

Now it validates, i changed nothing! Weird...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1318544


----------



## el gappo

Adding another


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## el gappo

Think I'm just going to keep editing that first post until I hit the image limit lol.


----------



## allikat

You would Gappo, oh master of the DICE runs








In other news, my golden 555BE is now at 4.1








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1318729


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Think I'm just going to keep editing that first post until I hit the image limit lol.


lol that would make my life so much easier.









updated your info allikat.


----------



## ionstorm66

4.0GHz @ 1.392v


----------



## JE Nightmare

cpu z link would be helpful.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MentalPatient*


Now it validates, i changed nothing! Weird...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1318544


ahhahaa CPU-Z is on crack then lol


----------



## el gappo

It's completely random, don't worry about it.


----------



## ionstorm66

CPU-z link for mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319163


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnsen*


I never managed to get it stable at 4.1, so running at 3.8

If anyone know the settings to get i stable at around 4 please let me know.










4Ghz very easy.... but ofcourse that all depends if your cooler is actually performing really cold & well your Ambients

Anyways with my Noctua NH-D14 & ambients of my Air Conditioner throwing 23c..
http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/1...ht145prime.jpg

Settings is really easy on my board(I meant my past board: gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P)... 
20 x 200 cpu voltage: 1.45v (or play with 1.4, 1.45, 1.47, 1.5v)
NB & HT: 2200Mhz - stock/auto voltage
Just set your ram.. to the next lower Mhz speed or the lowest 800Mhz
I use my 8gb 1333 rams @ 1066 7-7-7-20-T1

Then just test with prime95 on blend, if it survives over 2 hours your good enough to use the computer in those settings... if the system shuts down & reboots or BSOD its you need more CPU voltage.. if the computer Freezes its unstable ram(lower speed or up the ram voltage).... wte just play with it


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Settings is really easy on my board... 
20 x 200 cpu voltage: 1.45v (or play with 1.4, 1.45, 1.47, 1.5v)
NB & HT: 2200Mhz - stock/auto voltage
Just set your ram.. to the next lower Mhz speed or the lowest 800Mhz
I use my 8gb 1333 rams @ 1066 7-7-7-20-T1


Ha, only if hitting 4.2 was that easy for me. I'm again hitting a brick wall with these damn bsods. I'm almost to the point of giving up on hitting it.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Ha, only if hitting 4.2 was that easy for me. I'm again hitting a brick wall with these damn bsods. I'm almost to the point of giving up on hitting it.


I gave up on 4.2ghz.... only way i can do that was on my first MSI board... the gigabyte i had previously cannot do it... the same as you BSOD... but that was on stress testing, i could actually use the computer all fine & even play games.

but on this new MSI... I still haven't tried it... and right now I cannot do it.. since I'm using the H50 again.. its sucking on temps compared to my Noctua


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I gave up on 4.2ghz.... only way i can do that was on my first MSI board... the gigabyte i had previously cannot do it... the same as you BSOD... but that was on stress testing, i could actually use the computer all fine & even play games.

but on this new MSI... I still haven't tried it... and right now I cannot do it.. since I'm using the H50 again.. its sucking on temps compared to my Noctua


Yep, i can sit at 4.2 all day gaming but if i run any stress tests i'll get bsods within 30 seconds. sucks but oh well, i'll stay at 4.1 until i can get my hands on another board.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
Yep, i can sit at 4.2 all day gaming but if i run any stress tests i'll get bsods within 30 seconds. sucks but oh well, i'll stay at 4.1 until i can get my hands on another board.

hehe just for fun, even with the crappy H50: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319539

this cooler certainly won't be nice on full load(idles between 39c - 42c)... I even think I could clock higher... it seems this board overclocks exactly like my old msi board... but I'll have to wait until I place back the other cooler and then I'll burn rubber with this mobo.

Another thing I noticed this board likes my ram at 1333Mhz on 1.73v, the past board *gigabyte only liked 1066Mhz at 1.7v and if I went to 1333 it would only stabled between 1.8v - 1.85v(I wasn't liking that high).


----------



## JE Nightmare

of if you want to do some just for fun runs, brb @4.5


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
of if you want to do some just for fun runs, brb @4.5









bring itttt


----------



## Th0m0_202

cant do anything past 3.8 all day atm but on a suicide run late at night i got 4ghz gonna try with a new heatsink probably next week and see how far i can go. but here is my cpuz thing.http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316449
phenom 550 c3 under a thermaltake key 3 spirit atm...


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
bring itttt









ha, well THAT didn't work. i hit a wall at 4.3. couldn't boot past it. didn't think validate because i was aiming for 4.5. i'll do it again tomorrow and get a validation though.

also, updated.


----------



## sendblink23

hahaha I've just tried 4.5Ghz at 1.55v and i only saw the Windows 7 logo animated intro ahhahaa... welcome words came up...booom!!!! display no signal lol - lucky I didn't had to clear CMOS

I'll try again this weekend, with my other cooler and my AC blasting max on to my motherboard


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hahaha I've just tried 4.5Ghz at 1.55v and i only saw the Windows 7 logo animated intro ahhahaa... welcome words came up...booom!!!! display no signal lol - lucky I didn't had to clear CMOS

I'll try again this weekend, with my other cooler and my AC blasting max on to my motherboard

ha, lucky. that's what took me so long to respond, had to clear cmos.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
ha, lucky. that's what took me so long to respond, had to clear cmos.









lol here is the max for tonight that i can boot & use a bit: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1319629
4.3Ghz 1.52v

I'm pretty certain yours was higher... all I know if we can boot and at least surf the internet(or use a regular app), we can actually stabilize it... we'll just need to play with NB/HT & all the other voltages crap lol I hate doing that

Right now I'm writing you on 4.3Ghz yummy lol rebooting right now returning to 4ghz


----------



## JE Nightmare

my computer doesn't like me anymore, i can't push it past 4.2 now.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 







my computer doesn't like me anymore, i can't push it past 4.2 now.

buuuu... I guess it was my fault for making you push high again

I'm sowwyyy


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
buuuu... I guess it was my fault for making you push high again

I'm sowwyyy

















lol it's fine, i enjoyed playing with it. if i break something it gives me a reason to blow money now.


----------



## KoolGuy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321011

Thank you!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321011

Thank you!

Dude!! What The F**** is that volatge... plzzz don't ever in your life repeat that exagerated voltage - you would kill your whole computer(or CPU)

I've seen yoru chip overclocked to 4,2Ghz with way lesser voltage

*update* actually i've never seen what voltage that cpu takes so... I'm just assuming lol... but I just read over 1.6v


----------



## JE Nightmare

volts that high, temps that low? way odd anyways, updated.


----------



## Chango99

I guess you can count me in

Chango99
Phenom II X2 555 BE C3
4100MHz (200x20.5)
Hyper 212 Plus. Temps weren't an issue. I was under 40C the whole time. My main concern was overvolting.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321310

3.8GHz @ 1.41v stock voltage with third core unlocked
4.0GHz @ 1.467v third core unlocked
4.1GHz @ 1.511v
I could not get to 4.2GHz stable. I stopped trying at 1.555v

I can only unlock my 3rd core. I couldn't get stable 4.1GHz 3 cores. Stopped trying at 1.566v.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


After seeing the 4GHz club and noticing the overwhelming amount of intel's that are on it, I've decided to take over this thread / club. ( Thanks to ira-k and Tator Tot for that. ) This will be the club to unite the select group of 4GHz+ AMD's on overclock.net. This is an all AMD inclusive club, as long as you provide proof of your system and overclock, you're in.

*To be included, please fill out the required information*. I'm not going to be overly picky just want a bit of info. ( Makes my life easier when working on the spreadsheet )

•Username
•CPU / Stepping
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link ( or screenshot )

* Posts without a CPU-Z link or screenshot will not be added until you can provide the link.*

AMD 4GHz Club

The people who posted in this thread before i took ownership will be added to the list. I'm looking forward to adding some new members, feel free to let other 4GHz+ AMD users know about this thread.







Over the next couple days, i will be editing and redoing this post ( i want to make it look pretty.







) so bare with me.

*AMD 4GHz Club*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html"][center]:sneaky:[B]AMD 4GHz Club:sneaky:[/B][/center][/URL]

[/CODE]


thx for making this. Still says "intel overclocker" under my username, I'd like to change it to 4ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321766


----------



## KoolGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Dude!! What The F**** is that volatge... plzzz don't ever in your life repeat that exagerated voltage - you would kill your whole computer(or CPU)

I've seen yoru chip overclocked to 4,2Ghz with way lesser voltage

*update* actually i've never seen what voltage that cpu takes so... I'm just assuming lol... but I just read over 1.6v


4.1 stable?

My chip was crap I had to keep pumping on voltage..

As for my temps... I was suing my AC..


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## allikat

Hrm... I'm at 20x205 right now, but for some unknown reason, I can't run big Pi calcs and Prime95 hangs so very quickly. The machine is OCCT stable, Linpack stable, IBT stable, memtest86 stable... Why can't I run prime or SuperPi (over 8M)?
Note: They don't report errors, they just hang, and go unresponsive.


----------



## sendblink23

forget about what i posted... i forget your on an unlocked chip... i can't help


----------



## whitekidney

Throw me in the club.







(check my signature for validation)


----------



## ukic

•Username: ukic
•CPU / Stepping: AMD PII 1055T x6 (125w)
•CPU Clock: 2.8GHz @ 4.018GHz
•Cooling: Corsair H50 P/P 1200rpm slipstreams
•CPU-Z Link ( or screenshot ): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1282824

* More screen shots on my system link below.


----------



## kev012in

I'm in dude! Fully stable 24/7

Username: Kev012in
CPU / Stepping: AMD PII X4 955 BE
CPU Clock: 3.2GHz @ 4.017GHz
Cooling: Corsair H50 P/P stock fan + Antec Tricool
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1322387 Or click on my 4.0 proof


----------



## JE Nightmare

buildin up some members now.







updated.


----------



## mushroomboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324073
MushroomBoy
Phenom II x4 B45 Stepping 2
4005MHz
Air

Just did it this morning, I don't know exactly how stable but.... I got 4GHz workin!!! Oh man, it's crazy cause I didn't think I could reach it with temps idle at under 40C but I did! =) I'll probably take this off and just keep it unlocked and clocked too 3.480 instead. I just decided to lower my HT and RAM to see if I could get this to post windows, mmmm it worked.

[edit] My ram seems to be holding me back, even though it's rated for 1600 it doesn't want to hold ~300FSB. Even if I have it under 800MHz it won't hold a 300FSB, I have to mess with it just to post like it did. =( My cpu is being held back by heat, as I'm pretty sure that would have gotten above 60C or so. I just don't want to run it on 1.60vcore with just air, well with the cooling I Have atm.

Well once I get better cooling we shall try try again! It just BSOD'd on p95 and I said screw it, I'm not going to tweak all night just to get a stable 4GHz when I know I have problems with the hardware. Till next time!

[edit2] Well I figured a cpuz link would post all the required info, my bad.


----------



## JE Nightmare

if you want to be added, do give the required information.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knopflerbruce* 
Suicides dont count?







I have a few K8 that I got into the 4xxx-region









Suicide runs are fun.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275968


----------



## dixson01974

I like to add another 4.0ghz to my collect.
Dixson01974
Phenom II B55 x3 (UNLOCK 555) C3
4.0137ghz
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324229


----------



## undertaxxx

• Undertaxxx
• AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE / C3
• 4016 mhz
• Noctua U-12P Push-pull
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324254


----------



## Kny

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324208



Just cannot seem to get it any higher and be able to run 10mins in LinX... This is with an H50 with push/pull that seems to have no effect whatsoever over normal 1-fan H50 intake setup.


----------



## Zamoldac

Phenom II 940Be
4003Mhz
Heatkiller 3.0/ 240MagiCool Rad. Push-Pull setup.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
Phenom II 940Be
4003Mhz
Heatkiller 3.0/ 240MagiCool Rad. Push-Pull setup.

Cpu-z link please.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321011

Thank you!

how many watts was your CPU pulling?
(under "voltage" in HWMonitor)


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated.









Cpu-z link please.

Can't provide that because i don't have that cpu anymore







.


----------



## sendblink23

beep!!!!

4.10Ghz (200 x 20.5) cpu voltage: 1.5v
NB x14 2800Mhz cpu-nb voltage: 1.35v
valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1324947

Stable

















I don't call the max load temp fair, since while testing it started raining and well my ambients went down so my AC was colder in my room while this stress test.. but WTE its linX stable 20 passes "All" pressed


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## kz26

I'll join after I take another crack on my 555BE...I seem to have a fear of high volts.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kz26*


I'll join after I take another crack on my 555BE...I seem to have a fear of high volts.


i'll be here, waiting on you.


----------



## Veranor

Will this suffice?


Pic is clickable.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Veranor*


Will this suffice?

Pic is clickable.


yes, it will. updated


----------



## kz26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
i'll be here, waiting on you.









Haha, thanks. Nice to see someone so responsible heading the club.
Well, here it is:

AMD Phenom II X2 555BE C3
4018MHz
Corsair H50 push/pull (stock Corsair fans)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326176


----------



## Veranor

Does this qualify?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kz26* 
Haha, thanks. Nice to see someone so responsible heading the club.
Well, here it is:

AMD Phenom II X2 555BE C3
4018MHz
Corsair H50 push/pull (stock Corsair fans)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326176

i try.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veranor* 
Does this qualify?


why yes, yes it does.


----------



## vortex'

vortex'
PHENOM II X4 965 C3
4017 Mhz
Zalman CNPS 10X EXTREME
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1325683


----------



## Retoric

Retoric
550-C3
4004
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326794


----------



## Paladin Goo

•Raven Dizzle
•Phenom II X6 1090T / BE
•4GHz
•Thermalright TRUE Black 120 w/Artic Cooling MX-3
•In sig.


----------



## Sad

•Sad
•Phonem II X6 
•4.10 Ghz
•ECO WC Push/Pull Config
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## JE Nightmare

yay for morning update.


----------



## Sad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *je nightmare*


yay for morning update. :d










^


----------



## el gappo

Newun for me http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...0t_be_6250_mhz









Will just add it to my other post


----------



## jkoljo

Applying for the club









- jkoljo
- 965 C3
- 4045.62 MHz
- Noctua NH-U12P
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1328752


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Newun for me http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...0t_be_6250_mhz









Will just add it to my other post


----------



## Maximous

So this club is only for valid OC not stable??? Shouldnt we see some kind of stability at all????


----------



## el gappo

No that's boring. There are a million billion linx and prime clubs already


----------



## JE Nightmare

jesus gappo, doin work on that 1090









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


So this club is only for valid OC not stable??? Shouldnt we see some kind of stability at all????


That's what the amd oc club is for, this is more or less a can you push your amd to 4hgz+ club.


----------



## allikat

Ere, Gappo mate, can I borrow your phase or dice? I know this rig can go much further than 4.1Ghz, I just don't have the cooling to do it...


----------



## NCspecV81

phase isn't exactly easily transportable and dice isn't long term.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


phase isn't exactly easily transportable and dice isn't long term.


Phase isn't terribly hard to transport as long as you have the phase change unit connected securely to the case your rig is in. If they're two separate boxes then setup & dissassembly are the "annoyances" of it.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Phase isn't terribly hard to transport as long as you have the phase change unit connected securely to the case your rig is in. If they're two separate boxes then setup & dissassembly are the "annoyances" of it.


Yep, eighty pounds of cold, hairy man nuts are really easy to transport. It's quite obvious you have never used phase before...


----------



## el gappo

No way on earth am I moving my phase or shipping my pot, always end up dented or broken :/ Just to heavy to be shipped plus the phase took 2 months to arrive 1st class last time and specs pot ended up being used as a baseball bat by the looks of it.

Make yourself a cheap bong setup like mine allikat







Way more fun than air cooling.


----------



## JE Nightmare

the bong is a fairly good idea, once i move out of my current place i'm going to set one up. ( space issues now where my computer is. )


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Yep, eighty pounds of cold, hairy man nuts are really easy to transport. It's quite obvious you have never used phase before...


That's why I have a broken phase unit sitting in the closet.

Yes they might be heavy; but the box most custom phase units are in, is not that big. And just because it's heavy does not mean it's hard to transport.

They're not large, so they're not cumbersome.

That being said; I wouldn't use UPS or FedEX to ship them somewhere.


----------



## NCspecV81

You must have a tiny phase unit if you think its not large or cumbersome. That is completely opposite of a good benching phase.


----------



## klaxian

Hello. I'd like to join the club if I may. Here are my specs...


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated. nice volts btw.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm getting close, trying to stay above 4.1ghz with less then 1.4v.


----------



## klaxian

Thanks. I can get to 4.2GHz pretty easy, but with a fair amount more voltage. I thought 4.15GHz at 1.425V was pretty awesome. It is AMD OD and Prime95 stable.


----------



## allikat

Ah well, I'm starting a basic CPU only loop. Time to drown my chip


----------



## NCspecV81

Blend - ended up stopping it after 1hr to try 5-5-5-15 but it cut the entire pc off.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
i'm getting close, trying to stay above 4.1ghz with less then 1.4v.










You have water cooling







why not try 1.5v and get something crazy like 4.4Ghz?








Unless of course, your chip doesn't scale up THAT well.


----------



## JE Nightmare

HA, funny story from a few pages back. i actually can't boot past 4.3 anymore. i did it a few times, tried to hit 4.5 and ended up having to clear cmos... 3 times? that night. so yeah lol, my highest is 4.3 and my highest stable is 4.1


----------



## thyza

thyza
phenom II x6 1055t / stepping 0
4ghz
Coolmaster Hyper 212+



ran around 8hr of prime95 blend not sure if that's enough


----------



## JE Nightmare

to the top we go with another morning update. oh and NCspec, could you give me a cpu-z link.


----------



## Cyrekk

YAY!


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated, again.


----------



## sequencius

Trying for 4.0 GHz tonight!
I'm going back to just dual core on my 555.
So far I'm stable at 3.7GHz at STOCK VOLTAGE (1.4v). =O


----------



## sequencius

I'm at 4.0GHz (1.48v) right now, haven't touched the NB or RAM at all, but still running prime95 until tomorrow morning at about 10:30am. So that'll be a 12 hour stress test.

How long do you guys run stress tests for to be considered stable ?


----------



## JE Nightmare

when you finish your prime run, post up a cpu-z link and i'll throw you on the list.


----------



## sequencius

wow i woke up in the morning and my windows was at the login screen. So I lowered Ram to 1066 (8-8-8-20 i think) still not stable. I put it back to 1333 (9-9-9-24).

so now I'm upping the NB voltage.
How far can I safely go on the NB voltage?
I'm at 4.0GHz 1.5v right now.


----------



## sequencius

does two 6 hour tests count as a 12 hour test on prime95? loll


----------



## sequencius

YES! FINALLY!!!
6hours of Prime95 stable at 4.0GHz 1.5v

CPU-Z LINK
Screenshot of stability/temps/cpu-z


----------



## JE Nightmare

Wow, you're only using 2gbs of ram? anyways, grats on breaking 4ghz.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Wow, you're only using 2gbs of ram? anyways, grats on breaking 4ghz.










yeah lol, thanks. YES! member #60!
and the last 3 guys on the list have used a CM 212+ 
=]


----------



## Capwn

Capwn
Phenom II 955 C3
4.2 Ghz
Water
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979768


----------



## rindoze

4015mhz on stock volts phenom II 550 c3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333264 haven't tried to OC it much yet bet I can get 4.5ghz using an artic 7 pro cooler


----------



## JE Nightmare

another update.


----------



## sequencius

Man.. I don't think you guys realize how good it feels to be 4.0GHz. This is my first time. I'm bragging about it to all my friends that run stupid Macbooks. Freakin NUBZ.


----------



## JE Nightmare

lol i know the feeling, it's something isnt it.


----------



## mrinfinit3

I want in:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1333845
Phenom I x6 1090T E0 @ 4.29Ghz (260x16.5) --->Water 1.51v (CPU-Z is outdated/wrong)
2600mhz HT/ 2860Mhz NB
G-skill DDR3 "blues" @ 1710Mhz 1T

Everyday clocks... for higher/ more results visit my HWBOT page: http://hwbot.org/community/user/mrinfinit3

*LN2/DICE coming soon*


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

did you guys see that?


----------



## sequencius

see what


----------



## lngu81

new member join the VIP 4 ghz







complemented with 1 fried 1090t and a falsely accused dead 890fxa -ud5 mobo


----------



## rusky1

Here's my validation link and banner:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336721


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


see what


that bump.


----------



## Th0m0_202

update me please? 4.1ghz 
xiggy darknight 
validation in sig. havnt run prime but was playing fall out 3 for 5 hours today and gta 4 for 3 yesterday


----------



## JE Nightmare

i can only add you if you remove the other 4ghz sig.


----------



## whitesedan

got bored last night and upped my core speed to 4Ghz with 50 runs of LinX.

• whitesedan
• X2 555 BE
• 4.0GHz
• Thermalright TRUE


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## Tator Tot

JE Nightmare has shown enough Dedication to this Thread & Club that it get's my AMD Editor " [Official] " Tag.









Thank you for your support to the community JE-N!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
JE Nightmare has shown enough Dedication to this Thread & Club that it get's my AMD Editor " [Official] " Tag.









Thank you for your support to the community JE-N!

Success! Thanks man.


----------



## sequencius

Congrats JE!


----------



## ewan

Hi hope i get this right as it would be great to be in the club !
This 550 is also unlocked to quad @ 1.5v but while writing this im at 3700 @ 1,42v so getting temps down all the time & its Prime95 stable

Ewan
550 BE - C2
4Ghz
Thermalright TRUE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323942


----------



## JE Nightmare

up, up, and away!


----------



## jfiaff

• jfiaff
• 1055t
• 4004MHz
• H50

thanks a lot


----------



## JE Nightmare

welcome.


----------



## damnation911

4.0Ghz for the win











































hope this is accepted for the 4ghz club


----------



## damnation911




----------



## XRogerX

heres mine

XRogerX
• Phenom II x4 955 BE / C2
•4028
•Noctua NH-D14
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=984008


----------



## mrcrusty

Username: mrcrusty
CPU: Phenom II x2 555 Quad Unlocked (C3 stepping I think)
CPU Clock: 4.032 Ghz
Cooler: Xiggy DK

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338745


----------



## OptimusSwine

Username: Optimusswine
CPU: 1055T thuban x6 core @ 4410mhz linxstable
Cooling: Single stage cascade

Click to view full size!


----------



## damnation911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*


Username: Optimusswine
CPU: 1055T thuban x6 core @ 4410mhz linxstable
Cooling: Single stage cascade

Click to view full size!


think your HT links up a lil high







lol


----------



## Maximous

May I join???

Maximous
965 BE c3
235.8*17
4008.6 Mhz (stable 12 hours Prime blend)
Heatkiller Rev3.0


----------



## JE Nightmare

everyone has been added to the list.

on a side note, to make my life a bit easier when it comes to adding everyone PLEASE include the cpu-z link. i don't mind screen shots as long as it's a link to the cpu-z site. it's easier for me to copy and paste the last digits of the url into the spreadsheet then it is a whole different link. thanks.


----------



## a machine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


May I join???

Maximous
965 BE c3
235.8*17
4008.6 Mhz (stable 12 hours Prime blend)
Heatkiller Rev3.0


a little question
how many radiators?
thanks.


----------



## Maximous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


everyone has been added to the list.

on a side note, to make my life a bit easier when it comes to adding everyone PLEASE include the cpu-z link. i don't mind screen shots as long as it's a link to the cpu-z site. it's easier for me to copy and paste the last digits of the url into the spreadsheet then it is a whole different link. thanks.










Okay. Il post pic later today. Very busy right now







.

As for the radiators, Im using a 360 rad for cpu and a 120 rad for my graphics card. Push/pull on all of them


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Okay. Il post pic later today. Very busy right now







.

As for the radiators, Im using a 360 rad for cpu and a 120 rad for my graphics card. Push/pull on all of them










please don't take that as me pointing you out specifically, you're not the only one who did it.









( updated will come in the morning, again doing this from my phone. )


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

mmmh man I wish I could do 4GHZ stable without hitting temps of 59C









Will have to change for a better cooler . Maybe an H50 before watercooling .


----------



## Maximous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


please don't take that as me pointing you out specifically, you're not the only one who did it.









( updated will come in the morning, again doing this from my phone. )


Hehe







Np mate. Here is the valid anyways:


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


After seeing the 4GHz club and noticing the overwhelming amount of intel's that are on it, I've decided to take over this thread / club. ( Thanks to ira-k and Tator Tot for that. ) This will be the club to unite the select group of 4GHz+ AMD's on overclock.net. This is an all AMD inclusive club, as long as you provide proof of your system and overclock, you're in.

*To be included, please fill out the required information*. I'm not going to be overly picky just want a bit of info. ( Makes my life easier when working on the spreadsheet )

* Posts without a CPU-Z link or screenshot will not be added until you can provide the link.*

AMD 4GHz Club

The people who posted in this thread before i took ownership will be added to the list. I'm looking forward to adding some new members, feel free to let other 4GHz+ AMD users know about this thread.







Over the next couple days, i will be editing and redoing this post ( i want to make it look pretty.







) so bare with me.

*AMD 4GHz Club*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html"][center]:sneaky:[B]AMD 4GHz Club:sneaky:[/B][/center][/URL]

[/CODE]


•Landyzhu
•X2 555BE/ C3
•4g
•AIR
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338183


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Hehe







Np mate. Here is the valid anyways:

[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
thank you and updated. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## -Jeppe-

Got this chip yesterday been fun







never had a chip above 4Ghz before I've had it to 4200mhz but it wasn't stable









-Jeppe-

•AMD PH II x6 1055T
•4102Mhz








•AIR Noctua NH-D14
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340315


----------



## JE Nightmare

that's what i like to hear, just got it yesterday and you're already pushing it.


----------



## Freakn

The clubs just broken the 300 replies mark


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


The clubs just broken the 300 replies mark


my next goal, 300 members.









225 more lol.


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Jeppe-* 
Got this chip yesterday been fun







never had a chip above 4Ghz before I've had it to 4200mhz but it wasn't stable









-Jeppe-

•AMD PH II x6 1055T
•4102Mhz








•AIR Noctua NH-D14
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1340315

1055t easy to work @ 4Ghz?








Wow, no reason for 1090t anymore


----------



## allikat

1090t is just easier to get there. I should look for a low wattage 1055t, pushing a golden 555 is just toooo easy







I loved the reward for hard work that comes from pushing a multi locked chip I got getting +900Mhz overclocks on an AthlonIIx2 240 to boot into windows. Ok, it hung the minute I did anything... but still


----------



## reisya

•Username : *reisya*
•CPU / Stepping : *C3*
•CPU Clock : *4050,5Mhz*
•Cooling : *Venomous X*
•CPU-Z Link : *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1236295*


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated and fixed the stepping / revision typo in op.


----------



## m98custom1212

Finally got to 4ghz stable
•Username : m98custom1212
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4025mhz
•Cooling : h50
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1342561


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## m98custom1212

next mission is 4.1


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *landyzhu* 
1055t easy to work @ 4Ghz?








Wow, no reason for 1090t anymore









At that voltage I hit 4325MHz on 1090T.
1055


----------



## un-nefer

•Username : un-nefer
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4025mhz
•Cooling : stock AMD heatsink and fan (with 3x 120mm case fans)
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326851

Runs over 4ghz, but cpu temp can touch 60degC under OCCT:CPU tests - so although it can run at this speed without a crash, the temps are not ideal and so custom watercooling with a peltier-based water chiller will be installed in the coming months.

The goal is to run 4.2ghz and stay under 50degC under OCCT:CPU


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


so custom watercooling with a peltier-based water chiller will be installed in the coming months.

The goal is to run 4.2ghz and stay under 50degC under OCCT:CPU










this, i like. using a chiller will be overkill to keep it under 50 but if you do do it, i request many pictures.


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


At that voltage I hit 4325MHz on 1090T.
1055










1090T


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*


Finally got to 4ghz stable 
•Username : m98custom1212
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4025mhz
•Cooling : h50
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1342561


What kind of temperatures were you seeing?, and what programs did you use to stress test?.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


What kind of temperatures were you seeing?, and what programs did you use to stress test?.


i used prime 95 and occt

Temperatures- idle 33c 
Highest i seen in prime95 was 55c I MEAN MAX 
Normal load i had starcraft running and i had my 3d modeling software open , windows media player, firefox, and couple others things running and that was 42c average

Room temp 74F (23c)


----------



## sequencius

Got a new mobo,
I'm gonna try and get past 4.0 on this one now that it has some nice mosfet cooling and 140w TDP support

=]]]


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Got a new mobo,
I'm gonna try and get past 4.0 on this one now that it has some nice mosfet cooling and 140w TDP support

=]]]










i await results.


----------



## Maximous

Here is a new one.Â¨
965 c3
Maximous
4196 Mhz
HK v 3.0

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1344563


----------



## argya

CPU 965 BE rev C3
CPU Clock 200 multiplier 20 @ 1.5V
Cooler: Thermolab Baram2010


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## nicksasa

•Username : nicksasa
•CPU / Stepping : 955 C3
•CPU Clock : 4020mhz
•Cooling : CM Hyper 212+ Push/Pull
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1344777

Max temps are 56Â°C

I had a hard time getting 4Ghz and no, it's not 4h prime stable. I know with a little voltage bump i could get it stable but this mobo only goes to 1.5500V (1.504 idle, 1.488 load).
It's stable enough to run 7 hours of gtaiv so i'm not worried


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I guess I will never join this club.









Currently my CPU is at 3.971Ghz with a voltage of 1.464 on load. I tried to get to 4Ghz but it needs way more voltage and the chip gets too hot. Jumping an extra 29Mhz isn't worth the way higher voltage and temps.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK* 
I guess I will never join this club.









Currently my CPU is at 3.971Ghz with a voltage of 1.464 on load. I tried to get to 4Ghz but it needs way more voltage and the chip gets too hot. Jumping an extra 29Mhz isn't worth the way higher voltage and temps.

try 206/x19.5 @ 1.55v and lower NB to 2472MHz


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMOCO* 
try 206/x19.5 @ 1.55v and lower NB to 2472MHz

I'm having issues with heat. I tried to get 4Ghz but the cores were reaching 64C with LinX. That is a big concern.


----------



## Maximous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I'm having issues with heat. I tried to get 4Ghz but the cores were reaching 64C with LinX. That is a big concern.


Are U using push/pull config on that rad?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Are U using push/pull config on that rad?


Maybe he has poor fans on push/pull or maybe he needs a re-seat with better thermal paste... maybe add shrouds too

All I know an H50 is not that really good for AMD 955/965 @ 4Ghz I've seen tons reaching 57c other 62c as well the same temp he mentioned 64c... all depending by the voltage used to be stabled.. Ambient as well


----------



## skier

• Skier
• 1055T PH-E0
• 4496.2
• lapped Corsair H50 dual fan
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1313738

or 4451.8 @ 2cores for Superpi32 if you dont like turbo and dont mind disabled cores
(http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1032086_)

or 4256.2 @ 6cores for wprime32 if you dont like turbo (http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1030927_)

and

• Skier
• Phenom II X2 550 (locked) / RB-C3
• 4200.7
• Thermaltake SpinQ (LOL)
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1049764


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I guess I will never join this club.









Currently my CPU is at 3.971Ghz with a voltage of 1.464 on load. I tried to get to 4Ghz but it needs way more voltage and the chip gets too hot. Jumping an extra 29Mhz isn't worth the way higher voltage and temps.


lose the h50 and you'll be able to do it.









oh and updated.


----------



## Silenthellz28

You can add me, I am at 100% stability

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346457


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silenthellz28*


You can add me, I am at 100% stability

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346457


To be added please fill out the required information.

An update will come in a couple hours when I'm back at my house.


----------



## JE Nightmare

cough can't stay on second page cough.


----------



## Maximous

Are U updating clocks also?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Are U updating clocks also?


Instead of changing the original clock set, i add a link to your post with the highest clock. If you scroll over you'll see "post 2" and so on from everyone that has hit higher clocks.


----------



## Maximous

Ah. there U go. Nice man









EDIT: BTW do U know any norwegian amd OCrs???


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Ah. there U go. Nice man









EDIT: BTW do U know any norwegian amd OCrs???


honestly no lol.


----------



## kev012in

Hey JE your doing a good job with this club man. +rep for keeping it going. Also I wonder if this could be made official, I know it's not a stability club but more for the maximum you can post your machine. If I remember correctly that's what overclocking is for, pushing your gear to the limit. Needs to be official imo. And a sticky.

^This Mod


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev012in*


Hey JE your doing a good job with this club man. +rep for keeping it going. Also I wonder if this could be made official, I know it's not a stability club but more for the maximum you can post your machine. If I remember correctly that's what overclocking is for, pushing your gear to the limit. Needs to be official imo. And a sticky.

^This Mod


Thanks man, it's funny you said this because not to long ago Tator Tot gave me the word that made the club official. In the Clubs & Essentials thread, there is a link to the club.







I'm proud of how far this club has come and how many members we have. I just want to get the club more known on OCN so we can get even more members.


----------



## kev012in

Oh yeah I just checked, it is official. Right on!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kev012in*


Oh yeah I just checked, it is official. Right on!


Yeah, when i seen his post it put a fairly large smile on my face. Might not seem important to some people but to me, it meant and still means a lot.


----------



## Maximous

nice dude







keep em coming..


----------



## nicksasa

I have no idea if it needs to be stable but i booted at 4.3Ghz @ 1.504V


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


I have no idea if it needs to be stable but i booted at 4.3Ghz @ 1.504V


This club is about showing off your highest OC. However high you get it, throw up a cpu-z validation and you'll be added. There is already an AMD club that is about highest stable OC's.


----------



## amd+ati

yay finally got to 4.0ghz!!









•Username: amd+ati
•CPU / Revision: 955 BE - C3
•CPU Clock: 4013.3ghz
•Cooling: liquid cooling
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1350640


----------



## JE Nightmare

grats and updated.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Finally made 4Ghz!!!!!!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1351147

Now I have to OC my NB. Due to it being at 2GHz.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


this, i like. using a chiller will be overkill to keep it under 50 but if you do do it, i request many pictures.










Yeah, not sure if I'll need the peltier water chiller for 4.2Ghz.

I recon with the new watercooling setup and the 360mm rad (triple 120mm fan), it should idle a few degrees above ambient (ambient is around 22C in the room where the PC is) and hopefully sit below 50C under load.

The peltier chiller is more to see just how far I can go with my setup - dew point averages around 5C atm, so with the peltiers chilling water to 10C I should get a decent overclock going - 4.5Ghz maybe?


----------



## sequencius

Damn this new mobo has allowed me to hit 3.8 on STOCK voltage stable.
I have a feeling we have a high overclock in order very very soon =]


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


Yeah, not sure if I'll need the peltier water chiller for 4.2Ghz.

I recon with the new watercooling setup and the 360mm rad (triple 120mm fan), it should idle a few degrees above ambient (ambient is around 22C in the room where the PC is) and hopefully sit below 50C under load.

The peltier chiller is more to see just how far I can go with my setup - dew point averages around 5C atm, so with the peltiers chilling water to 10C I should get a decent overclock going - 4.5Ghz maybe?











If you don't go past 4.5 i'd be amazed.


----------



## DarthElvis

Heres mine :

•Username : DarthElvis
•CPU / Revision : 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4009
•Cooling: H50 push/pull as exhaust
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353337

Seems stable for normal use. No crashes yet. Will stress when I get some time. Linx 20 run stable though.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarthElvis* 
Heres mine :

•Username : DarthElvis
•CPU / Revision : 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4009
•Cooling: H50 push/pull as exhaust
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353337

Seems stable for normal use. No crashes yet. Will stress when I get some time. Linx 20 run stable though.

Don't forget to press the "ALL" button before running the LinX 20 passes... so that its accurate the stress test using the max available of your ram.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Ran 30 passes of LinX with the NB at 2600 and with more memory tested.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353522

With Max temps of 61C though


----------



## eclipseaudio4

can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663816
Meglehelms


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


can I join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663816
Meglehelms










No, you can't.


----------



## tmunn

Add, please.

•Username: tmunn
•CPU / Revision: 955 C3
•CPU Clock: 4.1 GHz
•Cooling: Vanilla S1283 w/ Panaflo M1BX
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353710


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


Add, please.

•Username: tmunn
•CPU / Revision: 955 C3
•CPU Clock: 4.1 GHz
•Cooling: Vanilla S1283 w/ Panaflo M1BX
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353710


I guess i can add you.


----------



## tmunn

Ops, update please. I didn't expect an instant response.

•Username: tmunn
•CPU / Revision: 955 C3
•CPU Clock: 4.2 GHz
•Cooling: Vanilla S1283 w/ Panaflo M1BX
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353710


----------



## JE Nightmare

That's what happens when i'm on and bored, instant updates.


----------



## Tator Tot

Secretly, JE's an Angry Jiggly Puff..


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Secretly, JE's an Angry Jiggly Puff..


Not a secret anymore, that picture was taken of me last night.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Not a secret anymore, that picture was taken of me last night.










Don't let his words fool you. He really is one. this might seem like tom foolery, but it's serious.


----------



## tmunn

As long as he's not one of those furries. Those cats are disturbing.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

• BallaTheFeared
• Ph2 X2 555
• 4100 MHz
• Zalman CNPS9700
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353780


----------



## Jplaz

Jplaz
PhII x2 555BE
4290.1Mhz
OCZ Vendetta 2 (air)
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1041503_ (hwbot link)


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Do untested ones count?










Never even tried making that stable


----------



## Gnomepatrol

•Username: Gnomepatrol
•CPU / Revision: 1055t
•CPU: Clock 4004mhz
•Cooling: H50
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323870


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


Do untested ones count?










Never even tried making that stable










Yes, this thread / club is about just how far you can push your system.


----------



## nagle3092

Nagle3092
Phenom IIX4 945 C3
4.018
H50 P/P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1355172

Will this do? I would have went longer but I only got AS5 for now and it hasn't cured yet. I need to get some new TIM then I'll do it again. And am I the only 945 to submit?


----------



## JE Nightmare

yes it will, this thread is about how far you can push it, not really a stability club.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
yes it will, this thread is about how far you can push it, not really a stability club.

I only post up if mine is stable 6-12 hours.

Trying to see how far I can OC on this new board.
Currently I'm at 4.0GHz 1.45v 30*C (prime95) - way better than my old board.
Looks like this is gonna be a good one =]


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
I only post up if mine is stable 6-12 hours.

Trying to see how far I can OC on this new board.
Currently I'm at 4.0GHz 1.45v 30*C (prime95) - way better than my old board.
Looks like this is gonna be a good one =]

30c full load or idle?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
30c full load or idle?

full load
I have a CM 212+ with push pull CM R4 fans


----------



## crunchie

And a case full of ice blocks


----------



## sequencius




----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchie* 
And a case full of ice blocks









lol funny that you say that considering my case is a tech bench!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
full load
I have a CM 212+ with push pull CM R4 fans









What in the hog piss is your ambient?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
What in the hog piss is your ambient?

as in my room?
idk "room temperature" lol
it's not like I live in alaska

system temp is like 37 I think but idk how that works because my case is a tech station..


----------



## JE Nightmare

ha, didn't know you lived there.


----------



## sendblink23

Alaska would be a dream for my computer, I would have it in an igloo clocked "very nice"


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Alaska would be a dream for my computer, I would have it in an igloo clocked "very nice"


In the winter it would be cake but the summer it still gets into the 90fs. Winter is a whole different beast though -40/-60f will keep anything cold. We even have to plug in our vehicles to keep the oil from freezing.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


In the winter it would be cake but the summer it still gets into the 90fs. Winter is a whole different beast though -40/-60f will keep anything cold. We even have to plug in our vehicles to keep the oil from freezing.


90f is nothing.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


90f is nothing.










Yeah but you've never had to endure -60f its a whole other world then. And if you think about it 90f is alot, the temp up here has 150 degree range.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Hi

Could you add me please








cheers.

•Username: optimusswine
•CPU / Revision: 1055T
•CPU Clock: 4.6 GHz
•Cooling: 3/4hp phase change
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356784


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine* 
Hi

Could you add me please







cheers.

•Username: optimusswine
•CPU / Revision: 1055T
•CPU Clock: 4.6 GHz
•Cooling: 3/4hp phase change
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356784

You mean update, you were added a week ago.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
You mean update, you were added a week ago.









he's got amnesia.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
he's got amnesia.

LOLS yes i think your right









i meant update


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*


LOLS yes i think your right









i meant update










Lol, either way, you've been updated.


----------



## Silenthellz28

Here, I posted in the 4GHz club. Add me to the list. I will do a CPU-Z validation in a bit haha


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silenthellz28*


Here, I posted in the 4GHz club. Add me to the list. I will do a CPU-Z validation in a bit haha


Haha, the 91st spot is reserved for you sir.


----------



## Silenthellz28

Lol. Here you are sir. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1357631


----------



## skier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silenthellz28*


Lol. Here you are sir. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1357631


that is a bit below 4GHz


----------



## Silenthellz28

Thats weird. I am at 235FSB x17.5. My BIOS says I am at 4.12 GHz. Dont know why it is lying. I heard someone else having this issue too. Any ideas? Right now, when I look at my system specs, it says 3.50GHz, but its not.....


----------



## skier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silenthellz28*


Thats weird. I am at 235FSB x17.5. My BIOS says I am at 4.12 GHz. Dont know why it is lying. I heard someone else having this issue too. Any ideas? Right now, when I look at my system specs, it says 3.50GHz, but its not.....


your cool n quiet or C1E is throttling the multiplier


----------



## Silenthellz28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skier*


your cool n quiet or C1E is throttling the multiplier


My cool and quiet is off. How do I turn off C1E?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silenthellz28*


My cool and quiet is off. How do I turn off C1E?


dude you have to put it at full load for it to show your overclock...
just run prime95 and while running it open CPU-Z and validate.


----------



## Silenthellz28

Nevermind, I fixed it. Didnt see that C1E option in my bios. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1357697


----------



## Riskitall84

Sign me up!









•Username: Riskitall84
•CPU / Revision: 1055T 95 Watt
•CPU Clock: 4.52 GHz
•Cooling: Apogee XT Custom Loop
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356191


----------



## Silenthellz28

Nice, I want a custom loop! H50 with two Ultra Kaze in Push Pull is all I can afford though. =(


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silenthellz28*


Nevermind, I fixed it. Didnt see that C1E option in my bios. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1357697


Now that's what i'm talkin about,







updated.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Sign me up!









•Username: Riskitall84
•CPU / Revision: 1055T 95 Watt
•CPU Clock: 4.52 GHz
•Cooling: Apogee XT Custom Loop
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356191


very nice chip you have there, what voltage and mhz is it gamestable at?


----------



## allikat

And with new cooling, golden chip is going further... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358613








4.2Ghz, and rock solid stable, that's 1Ghz over stock!
I swapped my s1283 out for a low end wc loop, with an XSPC 200lph bay res/pump, an OCZ Hydroflow block and a Black Ice GTX240 rad with 2 gentle typhoon 1850 fans.
This will go further, back in a minute after a run to the BIOS...

Edit: Back after a run into the BIOS, it will go further, but the voltages needed mean I need to add my mosfets and NB to my loop, which also means a bigger and better pump. I needs moneys...
It's getting temperamental with the NB sometimes hitting thermal limits and shutting down the machine.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
And with new cooling, golden chip is going further... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358613








4.2Ghz, and rock solid stable, that's 1Ghz over stock!
I swapped my s1283 out for a low end wc loop, with an XSPC 200lph bay res/pump, an OCZ Hydroflow block and a Black Ice GTX240 rad with 2 gentle typhoon 1850 fans.
This will go further, back in a minute after a run to the BIOS...

Edit: Back after a run into the BIOS, it will go further, but the voltages needed mean I need to add my mosfets and NB to my loop, which also means a bigger and better pump. I needs moneys...
It's getting temperamental with the NB sometimes hitting thermal limits and shutting down the machine.

Ha, i know your feeling. I can't go past 4.2 anymore because aside from a dainty little fan, the cooling the mosfet and nb damn near doesn't exist. I'm eventually going to buy some heatsinks to fix that though and a decent side fan. ( Not putting either of them under water because i'm putting money aside for my next build at the end of the year. )


----------



## allikat

My future plans are:
New pump
Nb/Mosfet blocks,
and another GTX460 768MB in SLI
Possibly later some water blocks for the 460s, which would mean more rad and a new case.
I have hit the limits with this case pretty much. But since I am now Admin of the Silverstone case club, it has to be a Silverstone replacement... ah well.


----------



## JE Nightmare

What's that, you're getting a TJ07? Nice, that's case is a beauty.







imo, i'd replace that cpu block before a second 460.

Oh and you ever thought about using a google spreadsheet?


----------



## Chuckclc

I just bought a Phenom II x2 555 today and hit 4.0 with ease. Heres a pic after running 20 runs of IBT, but I didnt make a link to cpu-z yet as I am still playing around. Got it for 79.99 brand new at Frys. Ill post back later with some more results. Havent tried unlocking yet.

My first time ever hitting 4.0 stable!!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'll be here, waiting on the cpu-z link when you're finished.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


I just bought a Phenom II x2 555 today and hit 4.0 with ease. Heres a pic after running 20 runs of IBT, but I didnt make a link to cpu-z yet as I am still playing around. Got it for 79.99 brand new at Frys. Ill post back later with some more results. Havent tried unlocking yet.

My first time ever hitting 4.0 stable!!!










where you read the word Standard in IBT you need to change it to Maximum, that is the way to be certain its stable with IBT, since that will force to use all your available ram while stressing

then download linX & run 20 or more passes with the button "ALL" pressed to really be certain its stable the system

Eitherway you have achieved running 4ghz


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



then download linX & run 20 or more passes with the button "ALL" pressed to really be certain its stable the system


Yeah, I was gonna run the long test overnite, just wanted to get an idea on the shorter ones, cuz I never ran an OC on IBT or LinX standard test that didnt pass 8+ hrs P95 or those test on max which takes forever. But thats coming. Heres the CPU-Z thing i think.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359204


----------



## MAXIMATOR

•Username: MAXIMATOR
•CPU / Revision: 1090T BE
•CPU Clock: 4.2ghz
•Cooling: DIY Water cooling
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359608


----------



## MAXIMATOR

•Username: MAXIMATOR
•CPU / Revision: 1090T BE
•CPU Clock: 4.3ghz
•Cooling: DIY Water cooling
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359651


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated.

Side note, 94 members! 6 more until i fill up the first page.







( doing pages instead of uber long sheet ) If you see any AMD's 4GHz or above, point them here.


----------



## Chuckclc

I got P95 for 9 hrs plus so i know im good!!

Yeah I forgot to open the cpu-z when i did the screen shot and I closed P95, but I immediately tooka shot afterwards as u can see by the times.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

kindly fix my entry on the first page of this thread im already @ 4.3ghz : thanks..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
•Username: MAXIMATOR
•CPU / Revision: 1090T BE
•CPU Clock: 4.3ghz
•Cooling: DIY Water cooling
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359651


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


I got P95 for 9 hrs plus so i know im good!!

Yeah I forgot to open the cpu-z when i did the screen shot and I closed P95, but I immediately tooka shot afterwards as u can see by the times.


Nice, good to hear you're stable.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


kindly fix my entry on the first page of this thread im already @ 4.3ghz : thanks..


If you scroll right, you'll see " Post 2 " which includes a link to your 2nd cpu-z. ( I've gotta make that page bigger )


----------



## hollowtek

Ehhh so far so good, but still quite unhappy. with my results. needs a crap load more tweaking.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360136


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated.


----------



## FiX

FiX
Amd Phenom II X4 940 BE (RB-C2)
Stock : 3.00GHZ 4GHZ: 4000.15mhz
Stock







(ftw)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360914


----------



## wermad

•Username: wermad
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II 555BE x2
•CPU Clock: 4.0ghz
•Cooling: EK Supreme LT copper on its own XSPC RS360 w/ six Yate Loons
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1361062

This one wont unlock any additional cores, but it runs smooth as butter @ 4.0 on two cores. Though, its really creating a bottleneck on my sli fermis. Thuban upgrade coming soon, so I might post back soon w/ a new cpu if I can get it to hit 4.0 too.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated.


----------



## 1d10t

how can i join this club?








i've got my validation right here


----------



## Thomas73

Can I join this club,here's my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359885


----------



## allikat

Woot







nearly 100 members








Oh, and JE, I kinda like how the Silverstone club is NOT using google sheets, it makes us a little more... unique. And I'd love a TJ07, perfect watercooling case, just plain brilliant in fact, the only thing wrong with it is the darned price...


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated, 1 more member until we hit the 100 mark.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


Woot







nearly 100 members








Oh, and JE, I kinda like how the Silverstone club is NOT using google sheets, it makes us a little more... unique. And I'd love a TJ07, perfect watercooling case, just plain brilliant in fact, the only thing wrong with it is the darned price...


God yeah, if that case wasn't through the roof in price i would have picked one up a long time ago.


----------



## n1helix

I'll definitely join.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=876064
AMD 955 BE - C2
4018.29 MHz
Dark Knight


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated and yay, 100 members.


----------



## tmunn

To plz update my cpu speed from 4100 to 4200. Line number 86 in the chart.

•Username: tmunn
•CPU / Revision: 955 C3
•CPU Clock: 4.2 GHz
•Cooling: Vanilla S1283 w/ Panaflo M1BX
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1353710


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tmunn* 
To plz update my cpu speed from 4100 to 4200. Line number 86 in the chart.

Two things, one thank you for telling me what line its on lol; two, this post will be labled " Post 2 "









edit: post 3 rather.


----------



## tmunn

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## allikat

Congratz on 100 members!!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

well, looks like it's time to push this thread to the top again.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I'm going to revert back to 3.9Ghz until the winter. My chip has been getting too hot for my liking. Remove me off the list if you wish







.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I'm going to revert back to 3.9Ghz until the winter. My chip has been getting too hot for my liking. Remove me off the list if you wish







.


I think this club is only for reaching 4ghz not stable it 24/7... I mean not for having it always at 4ghz


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


I'm going to revert back to 3.9Ghz until the winter. My chip has been getting too hot for my liking. Remove me off the list if you wish







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I think this club is only for reaching 4ghz not stable it 24/7... I mean not for having it always at 4ghz


That, there are other clubs out there that are based on stability this one, is about just how far you can push it. So no, i won't remove you.









I boot into 3.9 daily, only bump it back up to 4.2 to bench.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Thanks guys, I didn't know that.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
•Username : un-nefer
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4025mhz
•Cooling : stock AMD heatsink and fan (with 3x 120mm case fans)
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326851

Runs over 4ghz, but cpu temp can touch 60degC under OCCT:CPU tests - so although it can run at this speed without a crash, the temps are not ideal and so custom watercooling with a peltier-based water chiller will be installed in the coming months.

The goal is to run 4.2ghz and stay under 50degC under OCCT:CPU









Just installed my water cooling setup and have bumped the overclock up a bit:

•Username : un-nefer
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4214.27mhz
•Cooling : stock AMD heatsink and fan (with 3x 120mm case fans)
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365570

I can finally run 4.2ghz - now to get the TEC water chiller installed and go for 4.5ghz


----------



## Jedipottsy

Hi, This is my Third AMD cpu, first was an athalon 2400xp, then a 3200 64, since then ive been an intel guy, but the 1055t was such a good deal. Got it yesterday and thought id aim for 4ghz

Username : Jedipottsy
•CPU / Stepping : 0
•CPU / Revision : PH-E0
•CPU Clock : 4049.81 MHz
•Cooling : Zalman CNPS10X-Performa
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365741


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
Just installed my water cooling setup and have bumped the overclock up a bit:

•Username : un-nefer
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4214.27mhz
•Cooling : stock AMD heatsink and fan (with 3x 120mm case fans)
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365570

I can finally run 4.2ghz - now to get the TEC water chiller installed and go for 4.5ghz









I want to see the new temps.. post at least a printscreen of 20 passes on "linX" having pressed the "ALL" button on memory... I'm thinking of switching to water already


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
Just installed my water cooling setup and have bumped the overclock up a bit:

•Username : un-nefer
•CPU / Stepping : C3
•CPU Clock : 4214.27mhz
•Cooling : stock AMD heatsink and fan (with 3x 120mm case fans)
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365570

I can finally run 4.2ghz - now to get the TEC water chiller installed and go for 4.5ghz









what temps are you looking at now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
I'm thinking of switching to water already

whatcha' waitin' on?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated.

what temps are you looking at now?

whatcha' waitin' on?









I wanna see moreee








Just before the big jump


----------



## JE Nightmare

then head to the water cooling gallery thread.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
then head to the water cooling gallery thread.









noooo









i wanna see his before


----------



## wermad

•Username: wermad
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II 955BE x4 C3
•CPU Clock: 4.0ghz
•Cooling: EK Supreme LT copper on its own XSPC RS360 w/ six Yate Loons
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366718

Got a little excited and got my quad core earlier than anticipated. running some stability to see how it fairs.


----------



## sequencius

Update (member #60), new mobo, lower vcore, same cpu and same OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366743


----------



## Chuckclc

Update,Got my X2 stable as an X3. Still 4000mhz, but with an extra core. Other core is deffective so i will not be posting back with 4th core numbers.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366780

Just realized I didnt show crap in that screen shot, will post tomorrow with longer P95 results and cpu-z open.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


Update (member #60), new mobo, lower vcore, same cpu and same OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366743


I ran my 555be x2 at 1.45 vcore 24/7, just to share my brief experience w/ my dual core, sadly it failed to unlock any extra cores.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



I ran my 555be x2 at 1.45 vcore 24/7, just to share my brief experience w/ my dual core, sadly it failed to unlock any extra cores.


I was bout the same as an X2, after unlocking 3rd core had to up voltage to get stable. Other core is dead though.

Also could never unlock extra cores until I got it to boot as B55, then quickly went into bios and disabled 4th core, only for it to fail to boot, so I went in and enabled the 4th core and disabled the 3rd core and bam! Got 3 going.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Everyone was updated.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I want to see the new temps.. post at least a printscreen of 20 passes on "linX" having pressed the "ALL" button on memory... I'm thinking of switching to water already



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


what temps are you looking at now?


Heya fellas.

I've never used linx (got a link to the one ppl use?) - but I do use OCCT and I ran the usual (for me) 10min OCCT:CPU test and it didn't crash. idle temps at 4.2ghz are around 37C and load temps are just over 50C.

One thing worth noting is that I found that even though I could boot at 4.2ghz with vcore of 1.575v the pc would crash under minimal load and to get it at least stable enough to run wprime I had to bump vcore to 1.65v! I don't wont to run my CPU over 1.6v for everyday use so I have since dropped back to 4ghz and vcore is at 1.575v.

Also worth mentioning is with vcore of 1.65v, I could actually boot into windows at 4.4ghz, but it was crazy unstable and would crash before I could open paint and save the screenshot of cpuz lol.

I'll do another OCCT:CPU test tonight (ambient is 10C cooler at night where I live







) and post some screenshots of temps during tests if you like.

P.S. For anyone curious, my PC is using only a very basic watercooling setup atm, with a single Syscooling 360mm radiator mounted outside my case (on the top actually), a Danger Den MC-TDX M2 CPU water block, and a Swiftech MCP355 pump mounted to the XSPC dual bay split reservoir - no TEC/waterchiller is in the loop yet.

Basically a pump, a cheap water block and a cheap 360m rad - nothing special really, so my results shouldn't be that hard to reproduce with similar watercooling setup


----------



## freakman300

Did that a Month or two ago I didn't know there was a club, anywho that was on a cold night on air, with air conditioning.

AMD 955BE C3 @ 4.00GHZ
Sunbeam core contact freezer 120mm
prime 95 stable, bfc2 will weed out any further undervolting problems

Just one more thing, I can't get my northbridge above 2400mhz anymore, tried adding volts to no avail, but my video card is dying, its sagging and will no longer run properly when my computer is upright. Im just wondering before too rash, Is it my northbridge chip on my mobo, nb controller on my cpu, or is it that pos video card. Anyone run into this problem yet? or is it just because everything is so overclocked that im causing damage to my parts, though everything runs very cool, even at 4ghz prime 95 temps were hovering around 58-59

I am getting a new video card in next Wednesday, ati 5870 2gb, Ill have a better clue then


----------



## allikat

Sounds to me Freakman, that your slot and case isn't supporting your GPU enough, you may want to replace the board, and then put some support in to keep the new GPU from trying to pull the slot out.
Add in the fact that your NB is complaining, it sounds like time to replace the board. You'll also want to improve airflow over the board, to keep the NB cool (or replace the cooler on it).


----------



## JE Nightmare

Whoever that was, much appreciated.


----------



## sequencius

Update again lol
Hit 4.1GHz, 1.5375v stable for 30minutes, I'll be running another test overnight.
NB @ 2600MHz, 1.2375v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367826

btw, CHECK OUT THOSE TEMPS... CM 212+ is soooooooooo underrated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated sequencius.









also no, i won't deal with it...


----------



## kcuestag

I didn't even know this club existed







I should have joined once my X4 965 got to 4Ghz









Anyways, i'll join now that I have the X6 1055T:

•Username: kcuestag
•CPU / Revision: X6 1055T / E0
•CPU Clock: 4Ghz
•Cooling: Corsair H50 + Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-P 1800RPM
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369914

Cheers


----------



## JE Nightmare

the club was sorta dead for awhile, i only took it over maybe 2 months ago.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
the club was sorta dead for awhile, i only took it over maybe 2 months ago.

Ouch


----------



## Danthaman

I have 4.2 stable with OEM cooling (Very good aircooled case mind you)
I've had it peaked for a couple of hours at a time(Using Orthos -blend), seems stable enough. When I get around to it I'll post CPU-Z link.
Why do I see everyone going for HT of 2200? I would I thought it better to get some stability by going lower??


----------



## MAXIMATOR

finally reached 4.4ghz, please add this on my page.. -MAXIMATOR-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371376


----------



## kcuestag

In case you can update me ->

•Username: kcuestag
•CPU / Revision: X6 1055T / E0
•CPU Clock: 4.3Ghz
•Cooling: Corsair H50 Push/Pull
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371186


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


updated.


I don't see my self in the chart


----------



## JE Nightmare

ha, sorry i forgot to publish the 2nd page.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


ha, sorry i forgot to publish the 2nd page.










Oopsie









Can I appear on main post? xD


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm trying to keep it as 100 members per sheet, i don't want to make one extremely long sheet because i just don't like scrolling through that many names lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


i'm trying to keep it as 100 members per sheet, i don't want to make one extremely long sheet because i just don't like scrolling through that many names lol.


The list is wrong though







It says I have Clock 4003 but its 4.3Ghz so should be 4300 >.< Or 4312 to be exact.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

hello can u please edit my page on the chart i want to put the link were in i reached 4.4ghz on this cpu? and changing 4.2 to 4.4? is that possible?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371376


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


The list is wrong though







It says I have Clock 4003 but its 4.3Ghz so should be 4300 >.< Or 4312 to be exact.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


hello can u please edit my page on the chart i want to put the link were in i reached 4.4ghz on this cpu? and changing 4.2 to 4.4? is that possible?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371376


updated clocks are referred to as " Post 2 " and so on but if i must update the actual numbers.


----------



## MAXIMATOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


updated clocks are referred to as " Post 2 " and so on but if i must update the actual numbers.










coz everytime i click my chart post 1,post 2 and post 3 im being directed in page 6 of this thread.

cant u just edit my link instead of the 4.2 change it to this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371376


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR*


coz everytime i click my chart post 1,post 2 and post 3 im being directed in page 6 of this thread.

cant u just edit my link instead of the 4.2 change it to this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1371376


if you didn't notice, i already updated both of yours. also, i've heard about some people having problems when clicking links out of google spreadsheet where they would get directed to the main page instead of the post itself. if you hover over each link you'll see all of the links are different.


----------



## mrinfinit3

CPU=965 BE/ rev.C3 @ 4.73Ghz
Cooling= DICE
MOBO=MSI Nf980-G65

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359544




















http://hwbot.org/competition/hoc_aug10?tab=submissions


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated clocks are referred to as " Post 2 " and so on but if i must update the actual numbers.









Thanks


----------



## sendblink23

@ mrinfinit3

WOOT WOOOT!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

hot damn infinity, doin' work.









oh and i figured out the problem with everyone getting directed to page 6. sometime tonight i'll be fixing that. ( have to fix 80 or so links )


----------



## valvegamer

my 4.0ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373258


----------



## ChvyVele

•Username: ChvyVele
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 965 C3
•CPU Clock: 4008 mhz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-U12P
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161864


----------



## JE Nightmare

to be added please provide the required information valvegamer.


----------



## ClockFiend

Took 5 days of constant tweaking, but I finally hit 4.0GHz stable in OCCT and Prime.

ClockFiend
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 125W
4.06 GHz
Corsair H50 Push/Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373318


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

The reason posts were getting directed to page 6 is because once i added the 5th? member i started coping the first part of the link and changing the post number at the end. So, it starts at page 6 then redirects ( eventually ) to the correct post. Over the next while i'll try to get the links more sorted out but it's going to take awhile.


----------



## kenolak

Can I join!?!
I only run it at 3.5GHZ but with turbo it spikes to 4ghz. even if not, I did OC and get it stable at 4ghz (excluding overheating when there was no refrigerated air going to the case).

Kenolak
1055t
4ghz
stock
 - 3.5/ turbo's to 4ghz
- 4ghz no turbo
Edit: originally posted the wrong validation link for 4ghz w/out turbo no different in cpu speed, only memory 
- 4ghz no turbo


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## kenolak

Woot!


----------



## ClockFiend

Whenever you get a chance, JE, here are some updated values:

ClockFiend
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 125W
4.10 GHz
Corsair H50 Push/Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373838

Thanks!


----------



## MentalPatient

Just got it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1374155


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## ClockFiend

Thanks for the update, but I'm on the list twice now. I feel special, but the 4.06GHz profile is outdated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

ha, i'm bad. got it fixed.


----------



## ClockFiend

I don't mean to be a nag haha, but you took off my 4.1GHz entry and kept the 4.06 entry with the old 4.06GHz cpu-z link. lol don't hate me! <img alt="" class="inlineimg" src="/images/smilies/smile.gif" style="border:0px solid;" title="Smile">


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ClockFiend*


I don't mean to be a nag haha, but you took off my 4.1GHz entry and kept the 4.06 entry with the old 4.06GHz cpu-z link. lol don't hate me!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


updated clocks are referred to as " Post 2 " and so on but if i must update the actual numbers.










that but i guess i'll do it again.


----------



## ClockFiend

Oh, good call... Sorry to make you go through the trouble.









Thanks


----------



## JE Nightmare

lol no worries, i don't mind in the slightest.


----------



## Metonymy

Metonymy
1055t 95w
4.00GHz
Megahalems Rev. B, Shin-Etsu x23, Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans in push/pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365176


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

oh and for anyone updating their over clock if you could let me know what number you are, that would be great.


----------



## staryoshi

First try at 4.0Ghz on the 1090T. Voltage in bios is set to 1.425v but reads 1.344v... I'm droopin'! Seeing how far I can get on the multiplier alone. It's in for some serious tweaking









staryoshi

CPU-Z Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1375253

H50 P/P GentleTyphoon AP15s


----------



## kenolak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Metonymy
1055t 95w
4.00GHz
Megahalems Rev. B, Shin-Etsu x23, Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans in push/pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365176











Is it just me or does that heatsink look like an autobots insignia?


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenolak*


Is it just me or does that heatsink look like an autobots insignia?


Yes! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kenolak* 
Is it just me or does that heatsink look like an autobots insignia?

yes it does.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I had thought my wall with sig rig was 3.8GHz, but I just passed prime as a dual core 3.9GHz.

I'm thinking I just needed more volts. CPU-Z says i am at 1.528v and my max core temp was 41C.

-----

Every effin thing I tried, and I tried everything. Could not get 10min stable on 4GHz, I had it at 8min stable, but I require at least 10min to pass as stable.

I switched back to quad core at 3.8GHz and lowered my ram timings down to 8-8-8-20-1T

Meh, figured I try and get into your club. No go tho.



























CPU-Z Validator

*Close, but no cigar.*


----------



## Deep Water Horizon

Here is my first entry into the club. I could probably push my system more but I didn't like my CPU's temps past 4.2 GHz. I'm just trying to find a stable balance between my CPU and GPU overclocks since they're in the same loop.

1090T BE - E0
4013 MHz
EK Supreme HF
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376764

The settings linked above passed Linx test (All RAM option selected) 20 times. Now I'm seeing how stable the system is when reducing the set vcore to 1.403 volts by running Prime95 while I sleep. I also like how the CPU-Z config I linked has my DRAM clocks just a tad over 1337 MHz.









Hopefully Prime95 passes the test of 4 GHz CPU at 1.403 V and NB at 2.5 GHz, then I can push my GPU past 1 GHz core tomorrow... it is at 970 MHz at the moment.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## koven




----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Could you please update mine. 4.1 GHZ @ 1.488v in CPUz

Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377340

Test :


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated niceguy.

koven, to be added please provide the required information and not just a screenshot.


----------



## ExLoNe




----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
*To be included, please fill out the required information*. I'm not going to be overly picky just want a bit of info. ( Makes my life easier when working on the spreadsheet )

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

*Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*


----------



## koven

oops sorry









koven
955 C3
4009Mhz @ 1.53v
Corsair H50

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377771


----------



## jm3

•Username: JM3
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom 2 955 BE / C3
•CPU Clock: 4GHZ
•Cooling: Thermaltake V1 Airconditioned room

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377838


----------



## jm3

second run at 4.1 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377838


----------



## jm3

third run at 4.2 ghz this is very unstable however it bsod'd as i tried to right this post









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377838


----------



## Yumyums

alright heres mine for 4.23

•Username - yumyums
•CPU / Revision - AMD phenom ii 955 c3
•CPU - Clock 4.237
•Cooling - Enzotech LUNA REV.A / water
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377879

sorry it was rushed, I was expecting a bsod any moment haha


----------



## Blueduck3285

•Username - Blueduck3285
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II x6 1055T
•CPU Clock - 4018.07
•Cooling - Silver Arrow
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377624


----------



## JE Nightmare

Thank you koven and jm3, you've both been added and updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
*To be included, please fill out the required information*. I'm not going to be overly picky just want a bit of info. ( Makes my life easier when working on the spreadsheet )

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

*Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*

Yum i'm not asking much, filling that out really does help me with the spreadsheet.

EDIT: got you on there aswell blue.


----------



## el gappo

705e @ 4.5http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...5e_11sec_294ms

sempron 145 @ 4.8http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...45_4800.72_mhz


----------



## JE Nightmare

Been waiting on an update from you gappo.


----------



## el gappo

Cheers







I've been slacking lately. Going to grab a bunch tho me thinks.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

•Username - AvgWhiteGuy
•CPU / Revision - 1090T BE E0
•CPU Clock - 4100 MHz
•Cooling - CM Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377897

Going to try and push it a bit further but this is what I have for now.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## allikat

I should get you to find out the limits of my 555BE Gappo mate, I really need some motherboard cooling to push it further than 4.1Ghz... ah well, new pump and cpu block are here


----------



## MacLeod

•Username - MacLeod
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II X2 555 / C3
•CPU Clock - 4014 MHz
•Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378234

Forgive me for putting the "4 GHz Club" logo in my sig a bit prematurely. Im just stoked about finally having a 4 gig clock.


----------



## argya

sorry forgot that i've posted this before... no junking intention...


----------



## MacLeod

Tried all morning to get 4.1 but no joy. Tried OC'ing the FSB only, multiplier only, both together and all kinds of HT link settings even as far down as 1700 with voltages as high as 1.5 and while she'll boot, she wont run the Windows Experience test without crashing in the first few seconds. So I may have to settle with 4.014.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
Tried all morning to get 4.1 but no joy. Tried OC'ing the FSB only, multiplier only, both together and all kinds of HT link settings even as far down as 1700 with voltages as high as 1.5 and while she'll boot, she wont run the Windows Experience test without crashing in the first few seconds. So I may have to settle with 4.014.

" Windows Experience test"
euww barf mode

hmmm When going higher its just more cpu voltage

I'd guess it would be 1.5v or 1.52v... since its the same I need to do 4.1Ghz


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
Forgive me for putting the "4 GHz Club" logo in my sig a bit prematurely. Im just stoked about finally having a 4 gig clock.









You're not the first one to do it and you won't be the last, i honestly don't mind.


----------



## JE Nightmare

some day, i'll be back at 4.3.

until then, this will do.


----------



## koven

nice, what kinda temps? any pics of your rig?

i think 4009mhz is the highest i'm going to get on this stock H50


----------



## JE Nightmare

at 4.25 idle is 32 load 42-45.


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
Tried all morning to get 4.1 but no joy. Tried OC'ing the FSB only, multiplier only, both together and all kinds of HT link settings even as far down as 1700 with voltages as high as 1.5 and while she'll boot, she wont run the Windows Experience test without crashing in the first few seconds. So I may have to settle with 4.014.

Try setting "ACC" in bios to "auto" and leave the EC Firmware on "normal"
That worked for me, I would BSOD @ anything over 4.018 GHz no matter what volts I gave it. When I set "acc" to auto in the bios I can now do 4.1 GHz stable @ 1.5v in bios, 1.488v in CPUz


----------



## allikat

Here's a nice new one to keep you busy JE, back to dual core for this one... 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380883
4.3Ghz









Edit: Only validation stable at the settings I had it on, want to get other stuff done before fiddling more with it.


----------



## MacLeod

Thanks for the tips guys.

Quote:



Try setting "ACC" in bios to "auto" and leave the EC Firmware on "normal"


I cant. Apparently my 555's locked cores are crap cause setting ACC to anything automatically unlocks the proc and not only will it freeze on boot but I have to reset the CMOS just to get back into the BIOS. It wont even turn on the monitor!

Quote:



" Windows Experience test"
euww barf mode


Yeah I know, but its a quick and easy benchmark to run thru real quick after tweaking in the BIOS. Im all about quick and easy.









Quote:



mmm When going higher its just more cpu voltage


I thought about that but Ive got a mental block on going over 1.5. For some reason Im just uneasy about that much voltage. My ASRock board is pretty solid but its not a performance board. Kinda worried about burning something out.


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated allikat.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

• _CH_Skyline_
• Phenom II X6 1090T / PH-E0
• 4.051Ghz
• Modded H50 w/ Swiftech MicroRes and 2x UK3000 rpm w/ shrouds
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381017


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated and i would also like to add, i'm up to 4302 now. i'm gunning for some decent 1m superpi times.


----------



## ClockFiend

As an update... I upped my clock to 4.2GHz and finished superpi 32M in 16m 42s so I'm somewhat stable and happy with the results. Haven't quite stabilized it in P95, but that's a bit of a longer process.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381134

#105 in the list.

Thanks


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

bwuahahaha, hit 4319 a few min ago and made some progress in superpi 1m and wprime 32m


----------



## SystemTech

Here is mine,

Cooling is under water, using a Heatkiller 3.0 and GTX240.

I got 4.34GHz on a AMD 965 C3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922

Just a thought, Sort the front list by Overclock, Highest first and so on...


----------



## timw4mail

Oh, I just got my 1090T to 4GHz:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382184


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
I should get you to find out the limits of my 555BE Gappo mate, I really need some motherboard cooling to push it further than 4.1Ghz... ah well, new pump and cpu block are here









Done it for coffeejunkie before. He was unsure if he was being a bit of a noob with the DFI board or whether the chip had a fsb wall.

I got it, tested on air and phase and he had definitely maxed it out









You're best off learning yourself but if you wanna know how high I can shove it I'd be glad to help


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Just a thought, Sort the front list by Overclock, Highest first and so on...

I thought of that but two things make me not want to. First is the amd oc club already has a list for the highest over clocks in numerical order and second, it would put gappo on top.


----------



## JE Nightmare

pretty sure i found my wall, hit 4402, ran superpi, went to open paint to save ss and had the system lock up. think i'm going to push closer to 439x and hopefully get a superpi run that i can save.


----------



## Spectre14

Just my first run, will probably push it further when I eventually get a new cooler but here it is for now!

Spectre14
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
4.03GHz
Hyper 212+ w/Scythe S-Flex G Push/Pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384459


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I'll just leave this here. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385143


----------



## koven

stable?


----------



## JE Nightmare

stable enough to run a spi and pifast, wprime is killing me though.


----------



## allikat

Nicely done JE









Gappo mate, I know I'm not maxing the chip, and I was well below max fsb, in fact, it's almost all on multi's, but without NB and Mosfet cooling better than the stock heatsinks, my board just can't do it... The NB overheats







And with the NB that hot, I get concerned about harming the mosfets.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm sorta having the same problem. i know my mosfet, nb, and sb are getting a little to hot for what i'm doing to them. I'm either going to buy a bunch of universals or get some new sinks. i'm pretty sure i'm getting close to my limits with them and a tiny 90mm fan.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i shamelessly bump my own threads with updates.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1386728

mmm.


----------



## MacLeod

Disappointment. I thought my unlocked 555 was stable at 4.0 but it crashed on my last night 3 hours into a Borderlands marathon.

So now the decision: 3.9 tri-core or 4.0 dual core.


----------



## Hamburg Gent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacLeod*


Disappointment. I thought my unlocked 555 was stable at 4.0 but it crashed on my last night 3 hours into a Borderlands marathon.

So now the decision: 3.9 tri-core or 4.0 dual core.


3.9-tricore


----------



## MacLeod

Nevermind, false alarm. Bumped the PCI up to 105 and the Vcore up to 1.53 and set Prime95 loose right before kick off of the Titans game. 3 hours later its purring right along. Had to do it all with the multiplier though so its an even 4.0 (200x20) but 4 gigs is still 4 gigs!









Cant measure temps cause its unlocked but the socket temp is maxing at 47 so I figure the core temp is 38'ish. Works for me. Im still in the club.


----------



## JE Nightmare

glad you got it fixed.


----------



## MacLeod

Tell me about it. Once youve put 4.0 in your sig, its hard to go back!









I think I might switch back over to dual core mode and see if I can buy any extra headroom with the PCI bump. Maybe I can hit 4.1!

Why is this fun??? We're such nerds.


----------



## projectx7

Here is mine finally glad to join the club!

Every day Clock
•Projectx7
•1090T BE
• 4093.56
• H70
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1387995

Max Overclock So Far
•Projectx7
•1090T BE
• 4244.42
• H70
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1387942

Rig


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
Why is this fun??? We're such nerds.


----------



## ChvyVele

Looks like I wasn't added in the update. Here's the link to my post: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post10565821


----------



## JE Nightmare

Entry 104, second page.


----------



## JE Nightmare

finally got around to some what redoing the first post. still not that great but, it's better.


----------



## cogsworth

• Cogsworth
• 1090T BE
• 4221.44
• Corsair H50
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390777


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## ChvyVele

Ah okay, sorry didn't see page two. But, got a new motherboard today so had to overclock all over, here's the new info. As you said, I was entry 104.

ChvyVele
Phenom II x4 965 C3
4000.1mhz
Noctua NH-U12P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1391020


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## Alex132

Here we go, took awhile (turned out I had my RAM at the wrong voltage lol) During OCCT I get to 52'c, close to 55 but its nice for air I guess. I think I can push it further >:3 but for now;

•Username: thealex132
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II x4 965 C3
•CPU Clock: 4009Mhz
•Cooling: Lapped TRUE 120 Push/Pull
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1391959


----------



## MacLeod

Working on 4.2 stable on mine. Went back to dual core mode to see what I can do. 3 core mode was drawing nearly 170 watts according to HWMonitor!!! In dual core mode I draw less than 90! Im Prime95'ing 4.1 right now so if it lasts a little longer Ill work on inching it up some. My previous attempts I couldnt even get it to boot.


----------



## Gib007

I'd like to join:

- Username: *Gib007*
- CPU/Revision: *AMD Phenom II X6 1090T E0 AM3*
- CPU Clock: *4.0GHz at 1.5000V*
- Cooling: *Corsair H50-1 watercooler with two A.C. Ryan Blackfire4 120mm fans in push/pull and IC Diamond 7 Carat thermal compound*
- CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392340

First time I stably hit 4.0GHz on a CPU!








This CPU overclocked is tremendous for 3ds Max 2010 work - I love it.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Here we go, took awhile (turned out I had my RAM at the wrong voltage lol) During OCCT I get to 52'c, close to 55 but its nice for air I guess. I think I can push it further >:3 but for now;

•Username: thealex132
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II x4 965 C3
•CPU Clock: 4009Mhz
•Cooling: Lapped TRUE 120 Push/Pull
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1391959











nice, what are your voltages at? cpu and nb? and load temp?


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated and good luck on 4.2 macleod.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


nice, what are your voltages at? cpu and nb? and load temp?












Max load is about 52'c under OCCT


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cogsworth* 
• Cogsworth
• 1090T BE
• 4221.44
• Corsair H50
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390777

How is your CPU stable at 4.0GHz+ with the stock voltage!!??
Or near the stock voltage anyway. 1.3920V indicates around the stock 1.3750V...!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gib007* 
How is your CPU stable at 4.0GHz+ with the stock voltage!!??
Or near the stock voltage anyway. 1.3920V indicates around the stock 1.3750V...!

It's a good chip







. Mine is stable @ 4Ghz with 1.344vcore.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gib007* 
How is your CPU stable at 4.0GHz+ with the stock voltage!!??
Or near the stock voltage anyway. 1.3920V indicates around the stock 1.3750V...!

My 955 can hold 4.1GHz at 1.408v.


----------



## Gib007

I have to say the discrepancy is massive from my experience. I'm pointing the finger at your motherboards' 800 series chipsets!
My 790X chipset is a bast*** when it comes to overclocking the CPU. Meh, will definitely go for the best overclocking motherboard I can buy with Bulldozer!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchie* 
It's a good chip







. Mine is stable @ 4Ghz with 1.344vcore.

How come you run your CPU at 3.8GHz then?
I'd take the CPU voltage to around 1.5V and crank up the clock speed to whatever insane value it's still stable at. In your case, perhaps 4.6GHz!?


----------



## MacLeod

No luck on my 4.2.







I couldnt even get it to begin to boot into Windows. It would POST and then crash. Dammit!

I got 4.1 to run most things but it wouldnt handle Prime95 for more than 10 minutes. It was stable for internet browsing and the Windows Experience thingy but I dont feel comfortable reporting an OC that wont handle Prime95. I think my humble 78G ASRock board is the limiting factor. Its a stout board but not meant as an enthusiast board. I want an Asus Crosshair IV so bad I cant stand it but I dont want to drop $220 on a mobo with Bulldozer right around the corner. Suppose Ill have to be happy with a tri-core at 4.0


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacLeod*


No luck on my 4.2.







I couldnt even get it to begin to boot into Windows. It would POST and then crash. Dammit!

I got 4.1 to run most things but it wouldnt handle Prime95 for more than 10 minutes. It was stable for internet browsing and the Windows Experience thingy but I dont feel comfortable reporting an OC that wont handle Prime95. I think my humble 78G ASRock board is the limiting factor. Its a stout board but not meant as an enthusiast board. I want an Asus Crosshair IV so bad I cant stand it but I dont want to drop $220 on a mobo with Bulldozer right around the corner. Suppose Ill have to be happy with a tri-core at 4.0


Hmm...I seem to be having very similar limitations with my hex core and motherboard.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gib007*


How come you run your CPU at 3.8GHz then?
I'd take the CPU voltage to around 1.5V and crank up the clock speed to whatever insane value it's still stable at. In your case, perhaps 4.6GHz!?


http://www.overclock.net/10448192-post23.html

I run different profiles at different times. The one in my sig is just one of them







.
At the moment I have it running @ 4.2Ghz but that will change as it is starting to warm up over here now.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchie* 
http://www.overclock.net/10448192-post23.html

I run different profiles at different times. The one in my sig is just one of them







.
At the moment I have it running @ 4.2Ghz but that will change as it is starting to warm up over here now.

Very nice!








I can't wait for socket AM3+ motherboards to start popping out. I hope it's before Bulldozer CPUs so I can finally get a decent overclocking motherboard that will serve my current CPU well and then later, the Bulldozer CPU.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gib007* 
How come you run your CPU at 3.8GHz then?
I'd take the CPU voltage to around 1.5V and crank up the clock speed to whatever insane value it's still stable at. In your case, perhaps 4.6GHz!?

Just because people like him ( and myself for that matter ) can run those clocks stable, doesn't mean we have to. I hit mid 4.2GHz stable but i rarely boot into it, i just about always stay at 3.8GHz.


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timw4mail*


Hmm...I seem to be having very similar limitations with my hex core and motherboard.


I dont think its your motherboard. That is a great overclocking board. HardOCP gave it rave reviews.


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MacLeod* 
I dont think its your motherboard. That is a great overclocking board. HardOCP gave it rave reviews.

Well, it's always a combination of factors. It might be the fan on my heatsink, it might be my CPU, it might be that I'm using too much voltage. This is why overclocking is an art and not a science.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
Well, it's always a combination of factors. It might be the fan on my heatsink, it might be my CPU, it might be that I'm using too much voltage. This is why overclocking is an art and not a science.

Well considering that you're altering the frequency of operation of a silicon processor with millions and millions of tiny transistors in our Universe, I doubt very much you're outside the realm of the laws of physics when you're overclocking, hahaha. It is a science, but it has many variables, a lot of which are unknowns. There's also little way to diagnose problems leading to a guess-game. A bit depressing but it kind of reminds me of physics research in general.. (I'm doing a PhD in Plasma Physics and the guess-game never ends when you consider that nothing we state/know is really 100% certain)


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gib007* 
Well considering that you're altering the frequency of operation of a silicon processor with millions and millions of tiny transistors in our Universe, I doubt very much you're outside the realm of the laws of physics when you're overclocking, hahaha. It is a science, but it has many variables, a lot of which are unknowns. There's also little way to diagnose problems leading to a guess-game. A bit depressing but it kind of reminds me of physics research in general.. (I'm doing a PhD in Plasma Physics and the guess-game never ends when you consider that nothing we state/know is really 100% certain)

I never said it didn't have scientific basis, but the reality is that it takes too much time to analyze scientifically, due to all of the variables, so it's treated as more of an art.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
I never said it didn't have scientific basis, but the reality is that it takes too much time to analyze scientifically, due to all of the variables, so it's treated as more of an art.

Indeed, indeed. Kind of annoying at times as well. As fun as overclocking may be, I prefer being satisfied in having a perfectly stable system with a high overclock than continually playing around to tweak it further.


----------



## JE Nightmare

damn, seen new posts and thought there might have been a new member or two.


----------



## timw4mail

I managed to get my overclock more stable by slightly lowering the voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395390


----------



## alegelos

_*







First try!! SUCCEED 4.0ghz!!*_









_*My sistem:*_
CPU: Phenom II 1055t
Mother: Asus M4A78T-E
RAM: Mushkin DDR3 2000mhz CL7 (7-10-8-27)
HDD: 2 HHD 160gb each Raid 0
GPU: MSI 5850 Twin Force II
PSU: Corsair VX550W
COOLING: CM 212+ - 2x cooler
CASE: Antec 300 - 5x cooler

I cant raise the ram speed too much, cause raising bios Bus (to get more ram speed) more will instable at windows. Also if i choose the next ram speed at bios will be 1800-2000+ it dont boot. Max Ram bootable was 1700+. Base ram speed options 1066-1333-1600 and after raising bus to 286mhz ram speed can be 1524-1906-2288mhz.
I try raising the bus to 290-300, vcore 1.475mv , ht and NB lower to 1750mhz. It boot, but crash later at windows.

Not sure why, but my temps are nicely low under this OC. And maybe i can push it little more. Any OC recommendation or suggestion?

*CPU-z validation*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*







Second try!! FAILURE








*_

Just try
cpuNB 2500 mhz
cpu/nb volt 1.35 mv
ram speed 1900 mhz

but didnt boot







:cussing:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------








_*Third try!! SUCCEED 4.05ghz!!*_









CPU multiplier down to x12.5
Bus raise to 324mhz
Core Volt 1.485mv
RAM speed 1707mhz
CPU NB 2242mhz
HT 1920mhz
CPU NB volt 1.3 mv

100% stable
*CPU-z validation*

So if iam not wrong, same performance but with ram running at 1707mhz instead of 1525mhz.
Nothing noticeable for sure







, remember just in a sporting way









Any advice to push it more? 4.2ghz would be great!


----------



## 8ight

1055T easily hit 4GHz on the C4F, the voltage is high and the HT is low in this old screenshot, now the HT is @2500 and the voltage is at 1.5core


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegelos* 

_*







First try!! SUCCEED!!*_









_*My sistem:*_
CPU: Phenom II 1055t
Mother: Asus M4A78T-E
RAM: Mushkin DDR3 2000mhz CL7 (7-10-8-27)
HDD: 2 HHD 160gb each Raid 0
GPU: MSI 5850 Twin Force II
PSU: Corsair VX550W
COOLING: CM 212+ - 2x cooler
CASE: Antec 300 - 5x cooler

I cant raise the ram speed too much, cause raising bios Bus (to get more ram speed) more will instable at windows. Also if i choose the next ram speed at bios will be 1800-2000+ it dont boot. Max Ram bootable was 1700+. Base ram speed options 1066-1333-1600 and after raising bus to 286mhz ram speed can be 1524-1906-2288mhz.
I try raising the bus to 290-300, vcore 1.475mv , ht and NB lower to 1750mhz. It boot, but crash later at windows.

Not sure why, but my temps are nicely low under this OC. And maybe i can push it little more. Any OC recommendation or suggestion?

*CPU-z validation*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*







Second try!! FAILURE








*_

Just try
cpuNB 2500 mhz
cpu/nb volt 1.35 mv
ram speed 1900 mhz

but didnt boot







:cussing:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------








_*Third try!! SUCCEED!!*_









CPU multiplier down to x12.5
Bus raise to 320mhz
RAM speed 1707mhz
CPU NB 2242mhz
HT 1920mhz
CPU NB volt 1.25 mv

100% stable

*CPU-Z validation*

So if iam not wrong, same performance but with ram running at 1707mhz instead of 1525mhz.
Nothing noticeable for sure







, remember just in a sporting way









Any advice to push it more?


You only tested in minutes... how can you post 100% stable? =P

Random question since you mention about your rams...are you raising ram voltage or not? Sometimes the voltage its needed to be raised and it will make it bootable on the OS and give you chance to stable it as well(playing with the memory timings).... Well if you have been doing this then... no problem ahahha ignore it.

forgot to say... for possibilities of higher ram frequency... and since you have a 1055T... you might as well try to push your NB to between 2800Mhz or 3000Mhz.. that will help as well on the ram


----------



## beers

Yay
Just put in my Seasonic PSU w/ H50 and bumped it to 4GHz.
Not too much work involved.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396299

Username : Beers
CPU : 1090T
Freq : 4000
Voltage : 1.4675
NB/HT both @ 2200.

Everything else is in sig/rig


----------



## mental.patient

1.6v on a 1055t to achieve 4ghz? :/ Bit steep
I hit 4Ghz on 1.425v didnt even take more than a minute.
Anyway heres my entry >

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395865


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Got my 1055T on friday and the results are amazing me so far.

I am stable at 4.2GHz when it's cold...I think I need some Kaze's or something to keep it stable though.

So far I have this clock stable for 24/7 use.

297x14=4158 Mhz
vcore 1.4875
NB @ 2674
RAM @ 1574Mhz 9-9-9-24
CPU/NB 1.3
NB 1.31
LLC enabled
everything else auto

Megahalems with push+pull.

I am getting more than a 50% increase in CPU benches/tasks over my 965BE @ 3.95GHz. Stoked









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396328


----------



## alegelos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
You only tested in minutes... how can you post 100% stable? =P

Random question since you mention about your rams...are you raising ram voltage or not? Sometimes the voltage its needed to be raised and it will make it bootable on the OS and give you chance to stable it as well(playing with the memory timings).... Well if you have been doing this then... no problem ahahha ignore it.

forgot to say... for possibilities of higher ram frequency... and since you have a 1055T... you might as well try to push your NB to between 2800Mhz or 3000Mhz.. that will help as well on the ram


-I testing it for more than 1 houre.
-Mushkin ram said 1.65mv at 2000mhz cl7. So i guess i dont have to raise the ram volt

-NB to 2800mhz-3000mhz ?? isnt that a bit high? is it dangerous in any way?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegelos* 
-I testing it for more than 1 houre.
-Mushkin ram said 1.65mv at 2000mhz cl7. So i guess i dont have to raise the ram volt

-NB to 2800mhz-3000mhz ?? isnt that a bit high? is it dangerous in any way?

You can raise the voltage of the ram with no issues... just don't exagerate for example going to 2.5v(that will kill your ram extremely early)... they rate their ram with that "suppose" voltage of stock.. but sometimes for your hardware combination when going into the OS it seems like it isn't sufficient... like you said it didn't want to boot, going higher

There are tons of people who use 2.8 & 3.0 on NB no issue what so ever... it just depends if your mobo can handle it(sometimes is the bios version you are using, that lets you handle it.. some fail)... and as well if your good with the temps... it has been shown raising the NB helps you to get higher ram & tighter timings

Overclocking stress testings is not 1 hour to know if its stable... its around 3 hours or more example(some people go to the extreme to insure stability and do more than 24hours)... running Prime95 on Blend, LinX with "ALL" button pressed passing 20-30 passes or more... or wte other stressing application


----------



## alegelos

new OC 4.05ghz

bus 324
multi 12.5
volt 1.5
NB 2600-
HT 1900+

CPU-Z

100% stable 1 hour stress test


----------



## wermad

update...

•Username: wermad
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II 955BE x4 C3
•CPU Clock: 4.2
•Cooling: EK Supreme HF
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397177

edit: tried a Kamikaze run @ 4.4 but bsod while loading os. need to find a few more adjustments. I was surprised it went to 4.2 w/ a few tweaks. Will try some stability on 4.2 later, for now back to my stable 4.0.


----------



## KubaCZ912

Hi!









Name: KubaCZ912
CPU: Amd Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU clock: 4,03 GHZ
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
CPU-Z link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1398140

It's running on 100% load for more than 12 hours, so i think it's 100% stable.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I'll be updating the list later on tonight, been busy at work the past couple of days and when i get home i've got a few things to get done before my computer will be up and running. So, updates will be in about 2 hours give or take.


----------



## Kryton

Here's one I did awhile back. 
Note it was rejected due to the date it was submitted (7-9-10) but when I tried to get the presently used 1.55 version, it wasn't shown to be available for download, yet they had stopped accepting validations for ver 1.54 on that date.

No prob to redo if I must and yes, I plan on trying for more later - Bet on it.

Kryton
720BE Heka 
4389MHz (231x19) - C2 stepping
H2O cooled / OCZ Hydroflow

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1285021


----------



## BIG DWIFTER

Waaah, I wanna be on the board


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
update...
edit: tried a Kamikaze run @ 4.4 but bsod while loading os.

Did you use the same vcore as 4.2 with your 4.4 trial? That'll prolly be why it didn't boot.

Bump vcore up to 1.6-1.65v and do a kamakze run and it should boot - just keep an eye on temps and make sure they stay under 60C


----------



## JE Nightmare

8ight and mental.patient, please provide the required information to be added.

Everyone else has been updated and added.


----------



## Riskitall84

Update for me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358930

@ JE Nightmare

Think you gonna be catching me in the SuperPI 1M thread?

Either way we are gonna need SS or DICE/L2 to catch the guys above us!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

•Username
3dfxvoodoo

•CPU / Revision
Phenom II 965

•CPU Clock
4017.8mhz

•Cooling
a custom loop with
Supreme HF Liquid Cooling Block
thermaltake p500 pump
360mm rad with 2 1800rpm fans and 1 1300rpm fan

•CPU-Z Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1399845


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
Did you use the same vcore as 4.2 with your 4.4 trial? That'll prolly be why it didn't boot.

Bump vcore up to 1.6-1.65v and do a kamakze run and it should boot - just keep an eye on temps and make sure they stay under 60C









got it to 1.5v on the 4.4 run. Ill try again this weekend, too busy w/ school atm.


----------



## eloverton2

Username:
eloverton2

CPU:
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T

CPU Clock:
4080 mhz

Cooling:
Corsair H70 with GeLid 2000 rpm pwm fans

CPU-Z link:


----------



## eloverton2

validation didnt work, sorry, try again:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1399905


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
@ JE Nightmare

Think you gonna be catching me in the SuperPI 1M thread?

Either way we are gonna need SS or DICE/L2 to catch the guys above us!

Lol i prob won't catch you pre dice, my wall is a high 4.4 and i know i'd have to be above 4.5 to even break 14's. But, once i get my dice setup ( next month some time ) hopefully i'll be able to get there.


----------



## knoxy_14

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401398
finally


----------



## JE Nightmare

please refer to the OP to be added.


----------



## knoxy_14

•knoxy_14
•AMD Phenom II X4 955 / Revision 3
•4013.88Ghz
•EK Supreme HF Nickel black ice 360 rad 655 pump
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401504

stable btw


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## reb.

• reb.
• 955BE / RB-C3
• 4.12Ghz
• Air
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401507


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated.

this.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1398673

hi guys, its on air.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1398673

hi guys, its on air.









You can boot 4.3Ghz with that same voltage as well =P


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:

reb.
• 955BE / RB-C3
• 4.12Ghz
• Air
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401507
Really? Thats crazy. Does it crash when you open Internet Explorer? 1.416v huh?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
You can boot 4.3Ghz with that same voltage as well =P

yeah but its kinda hot on where am at right now, anyway..










for larger image size..click on the link









http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u.../42ghzOC-2.jpg


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
yeah but its kinda hot on where am at right now, anyway..










for larger image size..click on the link









http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u.../42ghzOC-2.jpg










This isn't a thread of stability... this is just pushing as much as you can to validate or take a screenshot on cpu-z


----------



## sendblink23

@ jayflores









Hey I think I just did your same overclock.. or close to it... tested 3DMark06 but for some reason I got almost 300 more points than yours, I also made sure I ran the test at 1280x1024 and you did have a higher cpu score than mines... so.. no clue

what drivers are you using for the CF 5770? I'm using 10.9a + 10.9 profile

I removed my 9800GTX+ just incase so that it doesn't affect the test


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1398673

hi guys, its on air.










refer to OP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Really? Thats crazy. Does it crash when you open Internet Explorer? 1.416v huh?


My volts are lower and i can boot at roughly the same.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


updated.

Lol i prob won't catch you pre dice, my wall is a high 4.4 and i know i'd have to be above 4.5 to even break 14's. But, once i get my dice setup ( next month some time ) hopefully i'll be able to get there.










Looking to get into SS or DICE also. Will be fun to go head to head though my CPU will hit 4.6 easily at around 1.55 Volts fo SuperPI, thinking of disabling 4 cores and pushing 4.8Ghz


----------



## JE Nightmare

All i need is time to buy and get a DICE setup up and going then i'll be down to give that 1055 a run for it's money.


----------



## danma

Hi guys, my first post here..
http://yfrog.com/jb4ghz2p

.955 be
.asus c4f
.ek hf supreme+240 rad

danma


----------



## Freakn

Probably should add my B50 now I'm running that again Validation

Freakn
550BE C2 unlocked to Quad
Xiggy
4100


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danma* 
Hi guys, my first post here..
http://yfrog.com/jb4ghz2p

.955 be
.asus c4f
.ek hf supreme+240 rad

danma

You will need to run the test again, you are suppose to change where you see the word "standard" to "maximum" to run the IBT stress test correctly

Eitherway very nice 4Ghz right under 1.4v


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated freakn.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danma*


Hi guys, my first post here..
http://yfrog.com/jb4ghz2p

.955 be
.asus c4f
.ek hf supreme+240 rad

danma


cpu-z link.


----------



## Riskitall84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


All i need is time to buy and get a DICE setup up and going then i'll be down to give that 1055 a run for it's money.










Game on!


----------



## danma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Eitherway very nice 4Ghz right under 1.4v

it's not under 1.4v, the sensor of the mb fail.

danma


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riskitall84* 
Game on!

May take me longer then expected, psu is going out on me.


----------



## wermad

I guess they're taking their products down w/ them as well








Sucks no possible rma, ?

Imma get me this once I pick up my 3rd card


----------



## JE Nightmare

lmao, that's the FIRST thing i thought when i noticed when it started to take a crap. I plan to replace it with this.


----------



## wermad

That's a nice one, even though nv says its tri gtx 470 certified, it only has two harness for pcie, you'll need the harness adapters. Almost was tempted as I really like my antec 850w, and I took a long arse time to sleeve the damn thing. But this abs seems like a great buy and its got the three pcie 3.0 ready to go.

Anyways, that was







. back on-topic, will try a kamikaze run for 4.4 this evening


----------



## JE Nightmare

it's ok to go a little OT every now and then, keeps the thread alive.









GL on 4.4, i await results.


----------



## danma

here is the new screen

and the validation

danma


----------



## Zerogamer22

heres my pic for my first time up to 4 ghz and the link for cpuz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405646


----------



## jprovido

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1221526


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danma* 
here is the new screen

and the validation

danma


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zerogamer22* 
heres my pic for my first time up to 4 ghz and the link for cpuz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405646

Hey guys, fyi, please use this format:

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

and JE will add you in a bit.


----------



## Zerogamer22

Zerogamer33
cpu/revision:955 be with C3
cpu clocking:4017.7 mhz
cooling:corsair h50
link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405646

is this better???


----------



## Zerogamer22

i meant zerogamer22 lol


----------



## danma

. danma
. pII 955 c3
. 4024.6
. water cooled
. validation


----------



## wermad

tnx guys, its the format JE requires to add you to the list or he wont and he'll ask the same thing


----------



## Zerogamer22

ohh i see.


----------



## wermad

btw, please add details about your cpu cooling, ie brand, model, fans, etc IF you dont have it listed in your sig rig. This info will be on the spreadsheet JE is compiling. its sort of a reference database for others looking to oc their amd chip


----------



## Zerogamer22

ok


----------



## jprovido

jprovido
1090T BE C3
4.5ghz
Corsair H50 Push/Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1221526


----------



## wermad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
jprovido
1090T BE C3
*4.5ghz*
Corsair H50 Push/Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1221526


----------



## pash1k

Does it have to be stable? If not:

pash1k
Phenom II x4 955 C3
4.08 GHz (it actually got as high as 4.15 but CPU-Z didn't catch that)
Stock cooling
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405847


----------



## wermad

your good







, this thread does not require stability. if you can make it and get a cpu-z validation, that's it









edit: just lowered my voltage to 1.385 and its been running fine, will do some prime95 tonight for stability


----------



## JE Nightmare

Everyone that has given the requested information has been added also, thank you wermad for pointed out the information i require.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Same info as #87, however different cpu.










Will try for more once I put together a water loop.


----------



## JE Nightmare

nice volts.


----------



## JumJum

I want in. I'm 16 hours prime 95 stable at 4.02 and 1.475v. I have booted at 4.3 and 1.525. Tried 4.8 and 1.65v but just bsod on me right after loading windows


----------



## JE Nightmare

I want you to read the OP.


----------



## Alex132

Can you arrange this by highest OC and whether its stable or not?


----------



## hamaljay

4.0 today finally
cpu: 1.396 (v)
multiplier: 15
fsb: 270 MHz 
here is my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1406831
idle temp 35 c (cpu) 22 (core)
load temp 50~52 (cpu) 46~47 (core)
idle nb temp 43 c
load nb temp 47~50 (it is rare it hits 50)
i am using an h50 push pull exhaust with a baffled cold air intake coming from the side of the case a 1800 rpm gentle typhoon pull and a 1400 rpm gentle typhoon push


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Can you arrange this by highest OC and whether its stable or not?


can i, yes. will i, no.


----------



## The_Punisher

Got 4.0 stable!!

955 C3 @ 1.475 volts
CM Hyper 212+ in push/pull
Validation

Tested with 1 hr. OCCT + 3 passes of Vantage.


----------



## JE Nightmare

didn't want to use the multi to hit 4GHz?


----------



## The_Punisher

could only get 3.9 with multi. I tried, very hard.


----------



## hamaljay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Punisher*


could only get 3.9 with multi. I tried, very hard.


me too i just had more luck with the bus speed


----------



## BallaTheFeared

JE Nightmare brings entertainment value to 4GHz thread, more at 11.


----------



## wermad

just set my bios to 1.385 @ 4.0 and she's been running smooth

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407038

Ok, I got some time avail (finally, school keeps me super busy!), gonna try 4.4 run today


----------



## JumJum

1090t 4.3Ghz @ 1.50V 200X21.5 Multi with hyper 212+ Idles at 23C and loads at 60C. Need a better cooler but it works for now
CPU-Z


----------



## danma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
your good







, this thread does not require stability. if you can make it and get a cpu-z validation, that's it










so the cpu can't be rock solid?? just load windows and get validation?

danma


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danma* 
so the cpu can't be rock solid?? just load windows and get validation?

danma

Did you even read the THREAD info

It clearly says it its just pushing the limits for fun... you do not have to be stable at all.. as long as you manage a valid cpu-z you are good to go on this thread


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Did you even read the THREAD info

It clearly says it its just pushing the limits for fun... you do not have to be stable at all.. as long as you manage a valid cpu-z you are good to go on this thread









That, also updates will come in about an hour when i'm not on my phone posting.

edit: updated.


----------



## zigit

did anybody can help me to run 4Ghz buddy???......please


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zigit* 
did anybody can help me to run 4Ghz buddy???......please

What do you want Stable.. or non-stable lol

Go to our boards club in my Sig, pretty certain there are a few couple with your same 955 and cooler as well.. so just try their settings it would work on yours pretty much similarly


----------



## wermad

•wermad
•Phenom II x4 955BE
•4.3
•EK Supreme HF
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407471

It's really challenging to get to 4.4, I'll keep on chugging though


----------



## JE Nightmare

mail it to me, i'll get it to 4.4.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Am I allowed to disable cores?


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

•MetalBeerSolid
•Phenom II X4 955 BE (2 cores disabled) / C3
•4.22GHz
•CM Hyper 212+
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407586


----------



## Gdfthr248

4.02 stable for 8 hours on prime95!

965 C3 @ 1.56 volts
Heatkiller 3.0 LC
30* idle 52* load
multiplier = x18 FSB = 223

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407587


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated.


----------



## wermad

•wermad
•Phenom II x4 955BE
•4.4
•EK Supreme HF
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407682

Yes!!! Used asus turbo and bumped up the voltage and was able to hit 4.4 for a few mins after a few failed attempts. Now on to 4.5, maybe 4.6


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gdfthr248* 
4.02 stable for 8 hours on prime95!

965 C3 @ 1.56 volts
Heatkiller 3.0 LC
30* idle 52* load
multiplier = x18 FSB = 223

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1407587

Woah those temps seem really high for water cooling? I get about the same with my TRUE, although you are about 0.1v higher (try lowering them







)


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
Yes!!! Used asus turbo and bumped up the voltage and was able to hit 4.4 for a few mins after a few failed attempts. Now on to 4.5, maybe 4.6









GL with 4.5/4.6, it gets hard at that point.


----------



## wermad

JE, do you also update the speed on the spreadsheet? Im still listed as 4.2, tnx


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


JE, do you also update the speed on the spreadsheet? Im still listed as 4.2, tnx










ha, i have been trying to lately but i forgot to do it on yours.


----------



## Baldy

Finally got 4GHz stable.









•Username === *Baldy*
•CPU / Revision === *Phenom II X4 B55 | C3*
•CPU Clock === *4.0GHz*
•Cooling === *Noctua NH-D14 /w Zalman F3 Push/Pull*


----------



## Asustweaker

Here you go. Max O.C.
Username====Asustweaker
CPU/Revision=== PhenomII x4 B55 C3
Clock===== 4.34 max, 4.02 24/7
Cooling====DangerDen TDX








MY 3dmark 06 score as well


----------



## JE Nightmare

cpu-z links.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Woah those temps seem really high for water cooling? I get about the same with my TRUE, although you are about 0.1v higher (try lowering them







)


I wonder the same... maybe poor fans on the rad or i think its because of he's from Texas or maybe his room does not have an AC in there... no clue

Eitherway he did Stable it


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


cpu-z links.


here you go
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1410028


----------



## jcooper138

•Username - jcooper138
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II 965BE C3
•CPU Clock - 4014.8 Stable, 4180.4 booted but dies a second into Prime
•Cooling - H70 mounted as intake
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcooper138*


•Username - jcooper138
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II 965BE C3
•CPU Clock - 4014.8 Stable, 4180.4 booted but dies a second into Prime
•Cooling - H70 mounted as intake
•CPU-Z Link


Try x19 for a multi, I heard the odd multi's are easier to overclock on than the even multi's. (16.5x / 18.5x / 20.5x etc; counts as an odd) Also your voltages are very low, raising them will get you a very nice overclock


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated.

Hey Nightmare, where can i find the actual list with clocks and names??


----------



## JE Nightmare

Unless it's not working, you should see the spreadsheet in the OP.


----------



## JCG

Username - JCG
CPU - Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Clock - 4256.27 MHz
Cooling - EK Supreme
CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411479


----------



## paul89

does anybody have a good overclocking guide for the B55 BE cpu to get to 4.0GHz?


----------



## wermad

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...-oc-550-a.html

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/52...-500-club.html


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## jammo2k5

Jammo2k5
1055T E0
4004 MHz
CM Hyper 212+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415364


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Kratthew D. Kraids
Phenom II 550 X2 Revision C2
4000.0MHz
Corsair H50 P/P fan setup
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415491


----------



## Baldy

Username - *Baldy*
CPU - *Phenom II X4 B55*
CPU Clock - *4.1GHz*
Cooling - *Noctua NH-D14 /w Zalman F3 Push/Pull*
CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415501


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415579

on air


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415579

on air

Stable? I can get 4.5Ghz on air, not stable.
Stability is everythang.

Also 5+ hours of stress programs is stable I'd say


----------



## LethalRise750

•Username: *LethalRise750*
•CPU / Revision: *Phenom II X6 1090T*
•CPU Clock: *4GHz/1.45v*
•Cooling: *Coolermaster Hyper 212+*
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415596
*Stable in 5 hours of LinX runs at 3.2GB Memory.*


----------



## sendblink23

here goes another one...

Username: sendblink23
CPU: Phenom ii x4 965BE C3
CPU Clock: 4321.92Ghz
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411623


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
Stable? I can get 4.5Ghz on air, not stable.
Stability is everythang.

Also 5+ hours of stress programs is stable I'd say









yes. heres the screenies

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/BESTOC-1.jpg


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
yes. heres the screenies

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/BESTOC-1.jpg


Just an FYI, 3DMark doesn't mean stability.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
yes. heres the screenies

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/BESTOC-1.jpg


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Just an FYI, 3DMark doesn't mean stability.

3DMark ain't a good tool to use :/
Rather try Prime95 on small FFT's : http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

Intel burn test on maximum: http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBur...load-2047.html

OCCT CPU test ( 1-5 hour(s) ): http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

Also why you still on XP 32-bit







, slap some Windows 7 Pro-Ultimate 64-bit goodness on there


----------



## JE Nightmare

Updated, jayflores provide required information referred to in OP please.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
yes. heres the screenies

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/u...s/BESTOC-1.jpg

Benching doesn't mean stability.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thealex132* 
3DMark ain't a good tool to use :/
Rather try Prime95 on small FFT's : http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

Intel burn test on maximum: http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBur...load-2047.html

OCCT CPU test ( 1-5 hour(s) ): http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download

Also why you still on XP 32-bit







, slap some Windows 7 Pro-Ultimate 64-bit goodness on there









Because xp is better for benching...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
Because XP is better for benching...

Rather have a better OS than a few Mhz longer epeen


----------



## JE Nightmare

that's you, not him.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Just an FYI, 3DMark doesn't mean stability.

well, if you cant pass 3dmark06 more or less the end user will HAVE a HARD time passing.. linX, occt, prime95.. so its much more of a startup "stability test"









and yes, xp32 is much better for bench runs and can easily hit good freq's...

@thealex and JEnightmare,
il pm you the linpack runs and intelburn test later on or so, were not in the right thread. I would rather take "stability" with what i do with the rig, e.g: games, work, downloads, and stuff.. i wouldnt waste time and electricity with these tools, IMHO as long as my system isnt crashing am good..


----------



## JE Nightmare

I don't care for stability, i just want the cpu-z link.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
I don't care for stability, i just want the cpu-z link.

Hey did you add my new one??? =P
I'm gonna kick your butt if you missed my above post lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

no i did, you're listed twice as number 25 and 30 something. way to lazy to fix it now though lol. i noticed it after i changed it and though screw it i'm tired.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
no i did, you're listed twice as number 25 and 30 something. way to lazy to fix it now though lol. i noticed it after i changed it and though screw it i'm tired.









hehehe I didn't even noticed that either... well tomorrow when you go fix it erase #33.. and then do all the updates on my #25 - Refix all this...

Change CPU to 4321

Link(Update with new CPU-Z): http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411623

Post 1: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post10065501

Post 2: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post10199658

Post 3: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post10878623

Then find some other *Brat to replace my double #33 =P


----------



## JE Nightmare

ha, you just want to be higher on the list.









but yeah, i'll update it tomorrow after work.


----------



## mongorie

•Username: mongorie
•CPU / Revision : 1055T
•CPU Clock : 4.04 Ghz
•Cooling : H50
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1415734


----------



## Septerrac

•Username: Septerrac
•CPU / Revision : 1090T PH-E0
•CPU Clock : 4.01 Ghz
•Cooling : Zalman CNPS 9700 NT 
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416279


----------



## MAXIMATOR

try clicking my POST 3 it redirects me here:
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...ml#post1371376


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXIMATOR* 
try clicking my POST 3 it redirects me here:
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...ml#post1371376









that's to funny, i'll fix it.


----------



## amd-dude

Username : amd-dude
CPU / Revision : AMD Phenom II X4 945 RB-C2
CPU Clock : 4012Mhz
Cooling : Thermaltake TMG A3
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416761


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416911

4.3ghz on air.


----------



## jcfsusmc

4.0 for the first time.


----------



## JE Nightmare

seriously don't ask a lot, just read the damn op to be added.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
seriously don't ask a lot, just read the damn op to be added.

Just put it in your sig and have done with it


----------



## timw4mail

Overclocked my memory too. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1416368


----------



## jammo2k5

Stats Update

•Username - jammo2k5
•CPU / Revision - 1055t E0
•CPU Clock - 4129.8 MHz
•Cooling - CM Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419259

P.S. Can I have the 33spot please?


----------



## luches

•Username - luches
•CPU / Revision - 1090T E0
•CPU Clock - 4120.5 MHz
•Cooling - CM Z600-Hyper (pull & push)
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419470


----------



## wermad

Damn you JE and your 53hz over mine







. I gave up on 4.5, too lazy to try again and school is keeping me busy busy.


----------



## gordesky1

•Username - Gordesky1
•CPU / Revision - 965 c3
•CPU Clock - 4200.19mhzs
•Cooling - H50 push and pull
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419509

Think i finally got it stable at 4.2ghzs with help of colder weather


----------



## JE Nightmare

Been busy past couple of days but everything is updated. I'll move you to the 33rd spot eventually jammo.









Again, TO BE ADDED READ THE ORIGINAL POST.


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Been busy past couple of days but everything is updated. I'll move you to the 33rd spot eventually jammo.









Again, TO BE ADDED READ THE ORIGINAL POST.


Winner thanks man!


----------



## JE Nightmare

got bored this morning, moved you to 33.


----------



## polm

•Username: polm
•CPU / Revision: 955 c3
•CPU Clock: 4009mhz
•Cooling: thermaltake frio push/pull
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420662


----------



## koven

cant decide if i want to put my 955 under water lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

to the top we go.


----------



## polm

hey, i posted 2 days ago and my name still isn't in the spreadsheat


----------



## JE Nightmare

yes it is, you're just not looking hard enough.









because i moved jammo to spot #33 that left his open, spot 145. I put you in his spot because you were the most recent person to post after i moved him.


----------



## polm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
yes it is, you're just not looking hard enough.









because i moved jammo to spot #33 that left his open, spot 145. I put you in his spot because you were the most recent person to post after i moved him.

yay i have a lol frio


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polm* 
yay i have a lol frio









sorry, couldn't help but laugh at it.


----------



## Chuckclc

Me again, this time with a 1055T.

Chuckclc
1055T/PH-E0
4004mhz
CM Hyper 212 plus push/pull deltas
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1423910


----------



## Rhylian

•Rhylian
•PhenomII 955BE / CACAC AC
•4,000 Mhz
•CM V6GT
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1424232


----------



## Kasp1js

kasp1js
Phenom II x2 555/c3
4.125
Scythe Mugen 2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425689
100% Stable


----------



## JE Nightmare

Nothing like being sick and feeling like death, updated.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
Nothing like being sick and feeling like death, updated.

I take it your sick,Well I hope you start feeling better.Get well soon


----------



## JE Nightmare

pending work schedule this weekend, i may make the push for 4.5 again.









/selfbump.


----------



## jcfsusmc

User: jcfsusmc
1090T rev. PH-E0
4.125
Corsair A70 +4 case fans.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430493


----------



## JE Nightmare

finally a new submission.


----------



## Maximous

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430943


----------



## adamlau

*Username* : adamlau
*CPU / Revision*: Phenom II X4 970 / C3
*CPU Clock:* 4.214 MHz (21 x 200)
*Cooling:* H70 + NB-Multiframe M12-P x 2


----------



## groodal

jOINING!!
Username - Groodal
CPU - 1055T E0
Clocks - 4,10 GHZ 1,5Vcore
Cooler - Corsair H50
Valitation in sig.


----------



## The Sandman

The Sandman
Phenom II x2 555 BE
4.009GHz
Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1431490


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1430943

jesus, nice oc.


----------



## adamlau

I noticed that I was not added to the list







. Sorry, but I don't run Windows. Another screenshot, perhaps?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


I noticed that I was not added to the list







. Sorry, but I don't run Windows. Another screenshot, perhaps?











you can go higher pretty certain 100%
push push pushhhhhh


----------



## LethalRise750

I want to change my submission









•Username: LethalRise750
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4250MHz
•Cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1432637


----------



## adamlau

Might as well change mine as well







.


----------



## JE Nightmare

up up and away.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


Might as well change mine as well







.





























woo hoo!!

Push a bit more you gotta beat my crappy 965(4321.92Ghz)








Just incase try a similar setting to mines.... see if it works for you: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1411623


----------



## JE Nightmare

hey wait a second, why don't i see a link to the amd club in your sig? >.<


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


hey wait a second, why don't i see a link to the amd club in your sig? >.<


ahahaha I just realized that.. i thought I did have it in there...
I'll probably kill a club from my signature & replace it with the AMD 4Ghz+ CLUB =P

*Update* - Done - read my 1st club on my sig
Okay I murdered the CM590 club... that case died so i don't need that club anymore lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

now that's what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Moparman

Well Here are a few 4ghz+ cpus of mine.

[email protected] 4.125
H50 cooler used

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405870

[email protected] 4.068
H50 cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1189383

[email protected] 4.4
Custom Cpu loop.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426664


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## jcfsusmc

jcfsusmc
Phenom II X6 1090T /rev. PH-E0
Clock: 4250
Air cooled by Corsair A70 + 4 case fans
CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1434123

Real OC'ers do it Air Cooled with the case closed. 4.5 by next week?


----------



## JE Nightmare

my face feels funny, updated.


----------



## PinkSlippers

I'm in!

•Username: PinkSlippers
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 955 BE / C3
•CPU Clock: 200 x 20
•Cooling: Corsair H70
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1436279


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## eigenVector

•Username: eigenVector
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 965 BE / C3
•CPU Clock: 4107 Mhz (Does 4.011Ghz count?)
•Cooling: Corsair H70 (Asus Q-Fan set to low RPM)
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438072

Idle Temp: 32C
Load Temp: 44C


----------



## LastBucsfan

Username: LastBucsfan
Processor: Phenom II X6 1090T /rev. PH-E0
Clock: 4.0 GHz
Cooling: Scythe Katana III air cooler
CPUZ Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438078


----------



## Maximous

Maximous
Ph 955
200.68x25=5016,9Mhz
SS Phase
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435910


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Maximous
Ph 955
200.68x25=5016,9Mhz
SS Phase
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435910

Very nice


----------



## jayflores

nice clocks maximous.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Doin' work Maximous, i'm seriously impressed you got that high with only 1.6 volts.

When did you pick up the phase?


----------



## Maximous

Thnx all







. Got it from Little Devil about a month ago. But havent got the time to play around with it yet. (Just a little







). Was hoping to get more out of it, but it seems like it wont go over 5Ghz. Even with alots moar of volts







. When I have the time Im gonna work it some more


----------



## JE Nightmare

if you ever want to mail it to some random person so they can play with it, i'll send you my address.


----------



## Maximous

Will do mate







. Need to be finsihed with the house so I can spend some quality time with my cold baby







.

So whats up in vegas?


----------



## Septerrac

2nd entry, bumped it up a little and chanced out the Zalman cnps 9700 to a Coolit Eco a.l.c.

•Username: Septerrac
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X6 1090T E0
•CPU Clock: 300x14
•Cooling: Coolit Eco a.l.c.
•CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439015


----------



## JE Nightmare

Do NOT PM me with a submission, I will not respond and ill ignore your submission. ( not you Sept. )


----------



## Maximous

New one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440294


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Nice, you broke that 5k barrier =D


----------



## Maelthras

Username - Maelthras
•CPU / Revision amd 955 c3
•CPU Clock 200x20
•Cooling scythe mugen 2 revision b
•CPU-Z Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439783


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
New one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1440294

How did you get away with such a low FSB?

Outstanding clock. Really nice.


----------



## Maximous

Thnx jcfsusmc







. Not sure what u meen, but I just upped the multi to the point I couldnt boot and then I upped the fsb to the point I couldnt boot. Im going to try with a higher fsb and a lower multi next. I have a experience that I got higher clocks with fsb only than with multi/fsb together.

U got ur self a nice oc to


----------



## Maximous

Brooom. One moar









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441092


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maximous*


Brooom. One moar









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441092


what cooling do u use?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groodal*


what cooling do u use?


According to his sig, he's using Phase.


----------



## Maximous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
According to his sig, he's using Phase.

This.... U should try it







. Having a great time.....


----------



## JE Nightmare

due to my computer being in pieces, i won't be able to update the list until tomorrow night when everything is back together.


----------



## JE Nightmare

now that everything is up and running and i'm not relying on my phone for internet, updated.


----------



## Maximous

JE U need to change cpu to 955


----------



## Maximous

and the last for my 955:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1447009


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Hey Nightmare, want to update my OC?







, I found this to be more stable than my previous overclock.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1446976


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK* 
Hey Nightmare, want to update my OC?







, I found this to be more stable than my previous overclock.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1446976

Euww those temps stink.. its a bit too extreme for my taste.. I always set my max goal to be 55c when overclocking

Eitherway good







Just keep pushing ALLOT MORE! Remember this thread is not about stable 4ghz is about pushing as much as you can to boot & make a validation... nothing else


----------



## PyroTechNiK

^

Yeah I know my temps are junk..

Here's another validation









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1447126

4.3Ghz.


----------



## ku4jb

•Username: ku4jb
•CPU / Revision: 4450e (145)/ DA-C3
•CPU Clock 4004.3 @ 1.5v
•Cooling: CCF 120
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445525


----------



## angrysnail

i like to join this club but i only got [email protected] and my RAM is DOM 1600Mhz [email protected]

any suggestion what i need to push on for 200Mhz more?..


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysnail* 
i like to join this club but i only got [email protected] and my RAM is DOM 1600Mhz [email protected]

any suggestion what i need to push on for 200Mhz more?..










Just an FYI, but you don't need a completely stable OC to be included in this club. Just a validation with 4GHz would be fine.

Anyways, with an unlocked multiplier, how about just stepping up the multiplier once more, and setting the vcore to 1.5V. See if it is stable there. If it isn't, add more. If it is, then conversely decrease the voltage from there.


----------



## Maximous

And if ur







only using 1.4v to get 3.8 U have alot more headroom


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm alive!

updated.


----------



## koven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
And if ur







only using 1.4v to get 3.8 U have alot more headroom

umm, how can u say that when u don't even know his temps....


----------



## arioscrimson

•Username: AriosCrimson
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II 955BE C3
•CPU Clock: 4400
•Cooling: Xigmatek Dark Knight [Single Fan Config]
•CPU-Z Link: Link


----------



## Maximous

Well offcourse if the temps are ok. Isnt that a obvious one???????????


----------



## kotipelto

hey guys







i am new here . i just built new crosshair IV with 955be overclocked to 4ghz . ran prime95 for a few hours yesterday and today off and on . my cpu load temps in p95 are topping out at 61"c ! is this to high ! here is a link to vid i just made . i am using a coolit systems vantage with the new patriot sector 5 g series 1600 2000mhz . if any one can check this vid out and recomend anything i would so greatly in you debt,,thank you


----------



## kotipelto

sheet , heres the link


You Tube


----------



## Rhylian

wow, that's awfully high temps, is your HSF running 100%?


----------



## eze

•Username: eze
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4214
•Cooling: Enzotech Sapphire Waterblock
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451462

my bad


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated everyone that provided the *correct* information.


----------



## eze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
updated everyone that provided the *correct* information.

I think I updated mine with the correct info


----------



## Karossua

Username:*Karossua*
CPU / Revision: *AMD Phenom II X4 945 C3* (95 watts)
CPU Clock: *4005 Mhz*
Cooling: *CM Hyper 212 Plus*
CPU-Z Link: 

Only 4GHZ for this club...









See!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karossua* 
Username:*Karossua*
CPU / Revision: *AMD Phenom II X4 945 C3* (95 watts)
CPU Clock: *4005 Mhz*
Cooling: *CM Hyper 212 Plus*
CPU-Z Link: 

Only 4GHZ for this club...









See!

You make me wanna buy a 945 just for fun








95w seems very enjoyable


----------



## JE Nightmare

i found my liver, it was hiding in a bucket of cherry rum the past 3 days.


----------



## saint19

Here is mine:

Username: *saint19*
CPU/Revision: *Phenom II X6 1090T PH-E0*
CPU Clock: *4219MHz*
Cooler: *CM Hyper 212+*
CPU-Z Link:


----------



## Karossua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


You make me wanna buy a 945 just for fun








95w seems very enjoyable


Yeah man, is a nice chip. Previously had installed a Xigmatek Scorpio, but I wanted to give a chance to CM Hyper 212 Plus and no regrets. Definitely more MHZ can be achieved with this rev. C3.

Sorry for my horrible english.....









See ya!


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Here is mine:

Username: *saint19*
CPU/Revision: *Phenom II X6 1090T PH-E0*
CPU Clock: *4219MHz*
Cooler: *CM Hyper 212+*
CPU-Z Link: 


Nice vcore on that. How stable is it?


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Nice vcore on that. How stable is it?


It's on testing process with LinX I will let u know the results.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


It's on testing process with LinX I will let u know the results.










hmm is it very cold over there where you are at?.. with your cooler with that CPU at 4.2ghz on that vcore to be stable... seems very odd - only possible if its really cold your ambients


----------



## saint19

Like I say is under test, and yeah I'm from South America and the ambient temps are between 11ÂºC to 14ÂºC and usually rain all day.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Like I say is under test, and yeah I'm from South America and the ambient temps are between 11ÂºC to 14ÂºC and usually rain all day.


niceee! where in in South America? I sure wanna go there and do my testings with those ambient temps







hopefully I could push to 5ghz


----------



## saint19

I'm from Bogota, Colombia.


----------



## Zamoldac

Back in the club with my current cpu









•Zamoldac
•Athlon II 245 / DA-C2
•4007Mhz / 1.55v
•HK Rev3.0 LT
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1460071


----------



## JE Nightmare

knew i've been forgetting something the past day or so, update.


----------



## jimiz

AMD PHenom II X6 1055T with Hyper 212 Plus with push/pull








[/URL][/IMG]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1463628

Finally got good memory and a stable system OC'd. Love my X6!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 

*To be included, please fill out the required information.*

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

*Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*



Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimiz* 
AMD PHenom II X6 1055T with Hyper 212 Plus with push/pull








[/URL][/IMG]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1463628

Finally got good memory and a stable system OC'd. Love my X6!

this.


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimiz*


AMD PHenom II X6 1055T with Hyper 212 Plus with push/pull








[/URL][/IMG]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1463628

Finally got good memory and a stable system OC'd. Love my X6!


Did you OC your NB? nice clocks


----------



## jimiz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
this.

Username jimiz
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
•CPU Clock 286MHz x 14 clock ratio = 4004MHz
•Cooling CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus w/ push/pull
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1463628

For groodal;

Thanks! Yes I had to OC the NB to get it to work right. Here's my bios settings-


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## groodal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimiz*


Username jimiz
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
•CPU Clock 286MHz x 14 clock ratio = 4004MHz
•Cooling CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus w/ push/pull
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1463628

For groodal;

Thanks! Yes I had to OC the NB to get it to work right. Here's my bios settings-


























looking good : ) mine is at 2,9 ATM


----------



## ogboba

Username - ogboba
CPU / Revision - Athlon II X3 445 Unlocked Phenom II X3 B45 / C3
CPU Clock - 4030 MHz
Cooling - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469194


----------



## JE Nightmare

i like big butts.


----------



## Jomboh

Jomboh
Phenom II x6 1090T
4.4Ghz
EK HF Supreme
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1472749


----------



## Nawamin

Username - Nawamin
CPU / Revision - Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Clock - 4020 MHz
Cooling - Zalman CNPS10X Performa P/P

CPU-Z Link - ][/URL]


----------



## JE Nightmare

done.


----------



## LocoJason

Hey look... My first attempt at joining a "club". I only ran a 1 hour stress test just to take an image... Is more required?

•locojason
•965BE - C3
•4041.6MHz
•Zalman CNPS10X (sotck and unmodified)
•CPU-Z:









Asus Crosshair IV and inexpensive ripjaw ddr3 1600. Performs well.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i don't require stress testing to join. ( you'll be added in like 5 min or so after i poop )


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LocoJason* 
Hey look... My first attempt at joining a "club". I only ran a 1 hour stress test just to take an image... Is more required?

•locojason
•965BE - C3
•4041.6MHz
•Zalman CNPS10X (sotck and unmodified)
•CPU-Z:









Asus Crosshair IV and inexpensive ripjaw ddr3 1600. Performs well.

this thread is nothing about stability its about posting a valid cpu-z (its required the cpu-z valid link) that you have reached 4ghz or more.... nothing else(just to see the max you can push to make a cpu-z validation) .. in other words PUSH ALLOT MORE no need of stability what so ever


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
i don't require stress testing to join. ( you'll be added in like 5 min or so after i poop )

don't forget to wipe


----------



## JE Nightmare

oh and as send has said, i require cpu-z link. i won't add anyone without it.


----------



## LocoJason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
this thread is nothing about stability its about posting a valid cpu-z (its required the cpu-z valid link) that you have reached 4ghz or more.... nothing else(just to see the max you can push to make a cpu-z validation) .. in other words PUSH ALLOT MORE no need of stability what so ever

Oh, I misunderstood. Sorry about that. I will resubmit with a cpu-z link when 'maxing it out'.


----------



## Jomboh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
this thread is nothing about stability its about posting a valid cpu-z (its required the cpu-z valid link) that you have reached 4ghz or more.... nothing else(just to see the max you can push to make a cpu-z validation) .. in other words PUSH ALLOT MORE no need of stability what so ever

LoL ... i thought it had to be stable too


----------



## ku4jb

Hey JE Nightmare, I'd be willing to buy a round if I could get an update next time your in there.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469327


----------



## JE Nightmare

Shots on ku4.


----------



## LocoJason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
oh and as send has said, i require cpu-z link. i won't add anyone without it.

4.38ghz validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474268

I think I can probably get it to go faster with some more tweaking.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LocoJason* 
4.38ghz validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474268

I think I can probably get it to go faster with some more tweaking.

hmm don't you have cf 5870's? it seems you have only 1 5770 according to that cpu-z validation =P

lets hope you can squeeze more


----------



## LocoJason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hmm don't you have cf 5870's? it seems you have only 1 5770 according to that cpu-z validation =P

lets hope you can squeeze more

I should have mentioned that, I figured someone would notice... as of last week they are actually in my other/old computer right now (3.1GHz aII x2 @ ~3.6GHz. That one is hooked to my 47" 240hz 5ms LED TV for badass Crysis action. Mucho GPU is required. OC'd sapphire vapor-x. I like showing it off and letting people play sitting in my recliner... because that game wows people to begin with. I mostly play SC2 and surf on this (phenom 965BE) computer (SC2 being more processor intensive with lots of units), and a cheapo 5770 can play it maxed on my 1080 monitor just fine.


----------



## Epsi

Name: Epsi
CPU: Phenom II 1090T E0
Speed: 4113MHz
CPU/NB: 2800
Cooling: Corsair H50

Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477666


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## ph10m

Name: ph10m
CPU: Phenom II 965BE (C3)
Speed: 4250MHz
CPU/NB: 2500
Cooling: Corsair H50

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Sparky78

Hey everyone, can you add me to the club?

Name: Sparky78
CPU: Phenom II X4 965BE (RB-C3)
Speed: 4013MHz
HT: 2006 Mhz
Cooling: Water Cooled using Zalman Reserator XT



Cheers!


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated


----------



## Kmon

Overclocked to 4.046
Dram 793
Memory 9-9-9-27
CPU NB 2380
FSB 238
CPU Ratio 17
CPU VDD 1.4375
Temp 55C


----------



## BooFoo

My Media Media center...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1483747


----------



## mekaw

phenom II x4 955BE 4.2
I think 4.2 is as high as i'll push, not much higher.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mekaw* 
phenom II x4 955BE 4.2
I think 4.2 is as high as i'll push, not much higher.



4.2 Wow on an H50? Is it stable? heck even unstable thats wow
Does that help at all compered to lets say a TRUE 120 ?
(almost exactly the same temps)


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kmon* 
Overclocked to 4.046
Dram 793
Memory 9-9-9-27
CPU NB 2380
FSB 238
CPU Ratio 17
CPU VDD 1.4375
Temp 55C


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BooFoo* 
My Media Media center...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1483747




Quote:


Originally Posted by *mekaw* 
phenom II x4 955BE 4.2
I think 4.2 is as high as i'll push, not much higher.



Read the first post or be ignored.


----------



## mekaw

•Username: Mekaw
•CPU / Revision: RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4219mhz
•Cooling: H50
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1483785


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485761

4ghz @ 1.36vcore


----------



## Epsi

I got a new one:

Name: Epsi
CPU: Phenom II 1090T E0
Speed: 4314MHz
CPU/NB: 2800
Cooling: Corsair H70

Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1488705

Today i replaced my old H50 with a new H70, 2x GT1850 push/pull.


----------



## alienguts

name: Alienguts
CPU: 1055T - E0
Speed: 4063
CPU/NB: 3010
Cooling: Corsair H50
CPU-z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1488723


----------



## Capwn

Capwn
Here is my old C3 Phenom II 955 at 4.2 ghz
And here is my C3 Phenom II B60 at 4.1 ghz
Both on air


----------



## saint19

Hi man. Cna you update mine?

Name: saint19
CPU: 1090T - E0
Speed: 4420MHz
CPU/NB: 3000MHz
Cooling: CM Hyper 212+
CPU-z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1476317

I'm in the 169 place. Thanks


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jayflores* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1485761

4ghz @ 1.36vcore









Just like i didn't add you before, i won't add you now until you provide the required information in the correct format.


----------



## Jonnykiv

•Username = Jonnykiv
•CPU / Revision Phenom II X2 555 BE-C3
•4.085Ghz
•AMD Stock air cooling heatsink
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490999


----------



## ZFedora

Zfedora
Revision: Athlon II X4 640-C3
Cooling: Xigmatek HDT s1283
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1491974
Clock: 4005.01 MHz (267 * 15)


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Today i replaced my old H50 with a new H70, 2x GT1850 push/pull.


how much did your temps improve?


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
how much did your temps improve?

Made some shrouds now aswell. Temps are 7c - 8c lower. And because of the shrouds noise reduced also.


----------



## Bobehud

Hey all new to OCing but have a 955c3 which is a daily 24/7 4.040 machine and can run in 4.211 what info does it take to get in..?

Thanks


----------



## saint19

^Go to the 1st page, the are the requirements for get in.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Really? Do people just click newest post without actually reading anything in the thread?


----------



## Alex132

I think he was asking for advice, but yeah I'm pretty sure they don't


----------



## snelan

•Username - snelan
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II X6 1090t BE (Thuban)
•CPU Clock - 4000MHz
•Cooling - XSPC Rasa Water Block
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1497839

Here's my stability proof








Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1497839
Pictures:


----------



## The Sandman

The Sandman
CPU/Revision Phenom II x2 555 BE-C3
4030 MHz
Scythe Mugen Rev 2B
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1497989
Pic of PROOF


----------



## JE Nightmare

knew something wasn't right, forgot to say updated.

when updating, i only need the new cpu-z link. you don't have to provide the same information over again. ( name, processor, cooling )


----------



## RagingCain

Hey Nightmare, tried joining the everybody 4GHz club and the 1GHz OC club... but they are very "Intel" over there.

May I join? All done on my sig rig.

4.2642 GHz Validation & Stable

4.51492 GHz Quick Suicide Run Validation


----------



## JE Nightmare

refer to OP.


----------



## Greg0986

So damn close







When i get my new motherboard i should be able to







I am at 3.9ghZ with just the multiplier in AMD Overdrive because my bios will no let me change any settings for the CPU


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


refer to OP.


I did include everything, but I can put it in a list for you IF that is what you meant.

RagingCain
Phenom II X6 1090T - Revision PH-E0
4264 GHz Clock Speed
Noctua NH-D14 (Stock Fans)

4.264 GHz Validated:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481655

4.5 GHz Validated:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481720


----------



## JE Nightmare

i don't make exceptions for adding people. everyone else provided the information in the correct format, you can too.


----------



## raisethe3

JE, I don't see what RagingCain did wrong? According to what you asked:

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

He provided them all?


----------



## JE Nightmare

his first post, his 2nd is fine.


----------



## Schnukums

Schnukums
AMD 1090T PH-E0
4013MHz
Corsair H70
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504382


----------



## Greg0986

Greg0986
AMD 965 BE C3
4000.16MHz
Corsair H50 push/pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505097


----------



## JoshuaaT

•Username - JoshuaaT
•CPU / Revision - AMD 1055T 125W E0
•CPU Clock - 4228.15MHz
•Cooling - H50 w/ reservoir mod
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506591


----------



## kingofyo1

kingofyo1
AMD 1090T BE PH-E0
4314.4 MHz
H50 P/P intake
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506696


----------



## JE Nightmare

Thundercats are go!


----------



## ikem

o hey... didnt know this was here!

•Ikem
•Phenom II x6 1090t Rev. PH-E0
•4620 mhz
•Xigmatek Dark Knight w/ XLF-F1253 in push
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513055


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated.


----------



## Sirius

Sirius
- Phenom II X6 1055T 95W Rev. PH-E0
- 4214.07 MHz
- Corsair H70 w/ AP-15 P/P
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516647


----------



## groodal

Update please









Groodal
- phenom ii x6 1055t 125w
- 4719mhz
- Corsair H50 push/pull outdoor @ -25c
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511378


----------



## JE Nightmare

guess i should have said this sooner, updated.


----------



## karmuhhhh

•karmuhhhh
•AMD Phenom II X4 945 Revision C2
•4005 MHz
•Corsair H50 Push/Pull
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1519212

*Edit*
Wow I just noticed that I will be the first 945 on the list


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karmuhhhh* 
•karmuhhhh
•AMD Phenom II X4 945 Revision C2
•4005 MHz
•Corsair H50 Push/Pull
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1519212

*Edit*
Wow I just noticed that I will be the first 945 on the list 

What's your voltage at 3.8 mate?

And Cheese-arse at nearly 1.7v to hit 4Ghz!









C2's are usually a struggle to get beyond 3.8, interested in what kinda difference it took to go up that 200Mhz.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Read on tomshardware they got a 965 C3 to 4.3GHz @ 1.5v, didn't mention cooling so I'm assuming they used the stock cooler at max rpm. How much of a boost can you get from overclocking? I've been building my own systems for years and have never noticed that much of a difference from overclocking.


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R

Hi guys, i'll got a Phenom II X6 1055T with a 890GPA-UD3H and 4Gb from Kingston for Christmas, i've got a Xigmatek Dark Knight on my actual system, i'll post results here when i'll overclock it


----------



## raisethe3

Ding and Alien, you need to follow the format of the post if you want to be in the club.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## ttaylor0024

ttaylor0024
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
4.0185GHz
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1518846


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez*


Read on tomshardware they got a 965 C3 to 4.3GHz @ 1.5v, didn't mention cooling so I'm assuming they used the stock cooler at max rpm. How much of a boost can you get from overclocking? I've been building my own systems for years and have never noticed that much of a difference from overclocking.


Nar, they usually use an aftermarket cooler when benching.

You should get an increase in FPS, which varies depending on the game. Minimum FPS will vary from 2 up to 10 or so, going from 3.4 up to 4.0, Average will be greater, and Max FPS can go up to 20, again depending on the game.

Here's a quick post elsewhere with some FPS increases with the 940, using CF configurations;- http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...ml#post8071905

It'll show more during synthetic benchmarks and rendering programs and the likes, but it does make a difference other than E-Peen.


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Ding and Alien, you need to follow the format of the post if you want to be in the club.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link


Okay, when i got the processor, i do this.

I'm not on an AMD CPU yet, so ...


----------



## Asmola

Here my aircooled thuban.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*


Here my aircooled thuban.


whoaaahhhh. thats wayyy too hot dude. im really surprised its still running as your max cpu temp is 67*... might want to back that voltage down a bit


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eloverton2* 
whoaaahhhh. thats wayyy too hot dude. im really surprised its still running as your max cpu temp is 67*... might want to back that voltage down a bit

It was so high cause after 2 hours there was 29Â°C







warm in my room while it was priming, so i
opened the door and temps decreased to ~60-62Â°c. And as you know, cpu wont reach that high on
normal usage, max i've seen was ~52Â°C. Voltage set 1.475v from bios, but LLC raises volt's about 0,05v.

But im happy with those clocks, stable as rock!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
It was so high cause after 2 hours there was 29Â°C







warm in my room while it was priming, so i
opened the door and temps decreased to ~60-62Â°c. And as you know, cpu wont reach that high on
normal usage, max i've seen was ~52Â°C. Voltage set 1.475v from bios, but LLC raises volt's about 0,05v.

But im happy with those clocks, stable as rock!









awesome, man. good overclock- especially on air- i just don't want you to burn it up. i've seen very few +4.2 stable overclocks. no matter what i do, i can't get over 4.24 for folding. i can get prime stable at 4.3, but my voltages get up over 1.5. but at that point i start to get nervous.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

I would like to join








•Username: bbaseballboy1234 (The deaf boy on other forums)
•CPU / Revision: 955BE c3
•CPU Clock: 20x200 4.000ghz (and 16x250) Both stable!
•Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalems
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520267


----------



## Jonesey I7

I would like to join
•Username: Jonesey i7
•CPU / Revision: 965BE c3
•CPU Clock: 21.5x202 4.35ghz 1.51v (bios) + LLC
•Cooling: Water cooling


*EDIT: UPDATED*


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7* 
I would like to join
•Username: Jonesey i7
•CPU / Revision: 965BE c3
•CPU Clock: 20x200 4.000ghz
•Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalems lapped



was that stable? I'm surprise the volt is low


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234* 
was that stable? I'm surprise the volt is low

very stable, but decided i wanted the extra 150mhz and raised it to 1.46v for 4.15ghz. *updated*


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
What's your voltage at 3.8 mate?

And Cheese-arse at nearly 1.7v to hit 4Ghz!









C2's are usually a struggle to get beyond 3.8, interested in what kinda difference it took to go up that 200Mhz.









Yeah, it was a fun suicide run









My voltage @ 3.85 is 1.536

Since it's winter (kind of, I live in southern california), I'm idling at around 32-33, and after gaming for 2 hours I peak at 42, so I leave it like that


----------



## JE Nightmare

Thread update coming later today once I get off work.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Yay! Made 4.2GHz today









ttaylor0024
AMD Phenom II x6 1090t
4.2191GHz
Noctua NH-D14
CPU-Z- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522150


----------



## solar0987

Count me in


----------



## Nawamin

Just update.

- Core: 4125MHz
- NB: 3000MHz
- vCore: 1.516
- vNB: 1.35
- Ram Speed / Timings: 1333MHz 7-8-8-8-22-1T
- FSB: 250
- Multi: 16.5
- Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair iv Formula
- Cooler: WC
- Stable: Yes.


----------



## groodal

EDIT: didn't realize i was updated ^^


----------



## JE Nightmare

can't read OP? i can't add you.

the end.


----------



## Jonesey I7

can I be added please, page 91


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7* 
can I be added please, page 91

Page one, first post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 

*To be included, please fill out the required information.*

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

*Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
Page one, first post.

JESUS!!!! ok I appologize, i thought a cpuz shot would do. I will provide as soon as i get home from work.


----------



## jonjryjo

JonJRYJo
AMD Phenom II X4 965BE C3
4020Mhz
Watercooling: XSPC Rasa Kit
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1525511


----------



## dixson01974

Adding another one.
Dixson01974
CPU : Phenom II 560 X2 C3 
CPU Speed : 5.016GHz 








Cooling : -70 Cold (DICE)








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239


----------



## Jonesey I7

put that link in my post on page 91 JE. Sorry it took me a while, had to reinstall windows tonight, my son got a TERRIBLE virus from youtube on my machine. Ty for the add.


----------



## Nukkus

Username: Nukkus
CPU: 970BE
Clock: 4108.53 mhz
Cooling: Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1526599


----------



## JE Nightmare

personally, i like pepper jack cheese more then any other.


----------



## raisethe3

On the Subway sanchwich? Then, I agree. Especially with Philly Steak.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare* 
personally, i like pepper jack cheese more then any other.


----------



## Nukkus

thanks for the induction! and damn is this thing ever screaming fast compared to my q6600!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
On the Subway sanchwich? Then, I agree. Especially with Philly Steak.

that sounds amazing right now.


----------



## The Sandman

The Sandman
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529085


----------



## JE Nightmare




----------



## MacLeod

Got a couple more hertz out of mine. Went with some FSB tweaking and managed 4014 with 223 x 18. I picked up 1 fps average in the Metro benchmark so that makes it worth it.


----------



## MasterTB

MasterTB:
AMD Phenom II 1090T (Revision PH-E0)
[email protected] Mhz. 1.440 Volts (240*17)
[email protected] Mhz. 1.250 Volts (240*11)
HT [email protected] Mhz. (240*9)
[email protected] Mhz.
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
4GB. Kingston HyperX 1.600 Mhz CL9: 9.9.9.24
Cooling: Thermaltake Frio
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529854



I don't know if I'm forgetting something.
EDIT: The CPUZ image is showing the wrong voltage because it was too slow to update. Bios is 1.435 Everest and CPUZ show 1.440, except for this capture though. But the validation is clear.
Will post more later.
PS: Linx shows 77.5 Gflops







I could only do 52 with my 955 at 3.81Ghz. (RB-C2)


----------



## eloverton2

•eloverton2
•AMD Phenom II 970 x4 BE
•4080
•H50
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1530626


----------



## charlesC8188

Chazy

Phenom II x2 555 (unlocked x4)
4.09Ghz 








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532399

Anything else needed?


----------



## Ronin Tanker

Tanker
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532530


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I would like to join •ussoldier_1984 •1090T •4.0 and going for more  •zaleman cnps10x extreme • http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533827]







[/url[/URL]]


----------



## JE Nightmare

updated / added the ones that read the OP.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I got this for you JE, just a suicide.

Working on 4.4Ghz 24/7 and needed to change a few settings so I grabbed this for you.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535721


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11644047*
> I got this for you JE, just a suicide.
> 
> Working on 4.4Ghz 24/7 and needed to change a few settings so I grabbed this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535721


brutal.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

how are you keeping cool on air. 4.7 damn


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;11644047*
> I got this for you JE, just a suicide.
> 
> Working on 4.4Ghz 24/7 and needed to change a few settings so I grabbed this for you.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535721


are you folding on your 1090t? i can get 4.4 to pass prime, but it won't fold above 4.27


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I use folding to test long term usually but it's been so cold it's freezing the rad at night and I wake up having to use a blow dryer to de-ice it









How high did you go on the voltage?


----------



## eloverton2

1.48 in my bios gets up to 1.53 according to hw monitor and amd overdrive under folding load...i think i could go higher, but i'm afraid to blow it up


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I had to bump it up to 1.54/1.55 I don't think I'll go any higher than that, whatever I can get though is cool.

Still getting over 3.1Ghz on the nb


----------



## charlesC8188

•Username - CharlesC8188
•CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II x4 B55 C3
•CPU Clock - 4.09GHz
•Cooling - Coolit VAN-R120 Vantage A.L.C. CPU Cooler
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532399

Clocked it after that to 4.15Ghz after that, opened CPU-Z and hit validate, and for some reason it's saying it's not valid? Odd after the one run at 4.09Ghz validated fine.

Link to that - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535995


----------



## koven

hey JE Nightmare, how's the OC'ing going with yuor new biostar 890fx?

im dying to try mine but waiting to finish my loop first


----------



## JE Nightmare

it's going no where, recent computer problems and work have kept me from that.


----------



## kendoman

Hello there wanted to add my rig to this club...
•Username - Kendoman
•CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II x6 1090T E0
•CPU Clock - 4.2GHz
•Cooling - Koolance CPU-360 Custom LCS
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537823

Stability screnie ( I hope prime 3hrs is ok)










Thanks...


----------



## Sirius

•Sirius
•1055T 95W - PH-E0
•4508.3 MHz
•H70 w/ AP-15 P/P
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539175


----------



## kendoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;11654471*
> it's going no where, recent computer problems and work have kept me from that.


How do you put the line between the signatures??


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kendoman;11665883*
> Hello there wanted to add my rig to this club...
> •Username - Kendoman
> •CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II x6 1090T E0
> •CPU Clock - 4.2GHz
> •Cooling - Koolance CPU-360 Custom LCS
> •CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537823
> 
> Stability screnie ( I hope prime 3hrs is ok)
> 
> Thanks...


how are your temps?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Just would like an update since I'm under water now. Page 91


----------



## kendoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11676771*
> how are your temps?


CPu idle 29c
prime 3hour 45c (topped at 48)


----------



## M-M-M-Monster Kill

•Username M-M-M-Monster Kill
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE C3
•CPU Clock 253x16.0 4048MHz
•Cooling STOCK

OK so i guess i made it to the big show... But i have some questions for a more experienced OC'r. This clock is on FSB alone. In everything i have read it always says clock to system limits then jack the multiplier to max cpu for best results. so thats kinda what i did and got this. i want to see how much further i can push this thing with stock cooling.. on this clock it topped out at 62C on an hour of P95 but how high can i safely take this chip mind you this is gonna end up a used machine not just a suicide run. I have a HAF 932 and H70 w/ Sythe 1850's coming in like a week so further craziness may just be put off till then... but any advice from some gurus is always welcome


----------



## Ronin Tanker

user name: Ronin Tanker
cpu rev. : 965 RB-C3
cpu clock : 4037 MHz
cooling : Magahalems
CPU-Z : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532530


----------



## MightyMission

user name: MightyMission
cpu rev: 945 RB-C3
cpu clock: 4010 mhz
cooling: Alphacool NexXxos
cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543021

oo i think im the first 945 owner to get on the list =)


----------



## JE Nightmare

i've been doing silent updates, just so you guys know. if i don't respond for a few days that's just because i don't feel like saying updated.

Monster kill, cpu-z link, not screenshot.


----------



## M-M-M-Monster Kill

Well just hold off ill just repost after I get the rest of the build together hopefully get to like 4.5... see ya in a week!!!


----------



## rahulsuraj

PLs add me in the Club :-

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1542034


----------



## JE Nightmare

no.


----------



## raisethe3

I lol'd at this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;11697653*
> no.


----------



## BindyBoondyBa

Forgot to post this when I hit it, but here it is:

BindyBoondyBa

1055T E0
4200 MHz
TRUE Black
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1441306


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Finally a newbie that can get it done right. Great job on the overclock.


----------



## jayflores

965bec3
4255mhz core clocks
thermalright VX









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543364


----------



## MightyMission

this is about the best i can get out of this chip at the temps i got :/
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544145


----------



## rahulsuraj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


no.


Why ?


----------



## charlesC8188

Bump...Ever gonna add me?


----------



## HiddenConn

•Username: HiddenConn (HiddenGamer)
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Rev: PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 4308.59 MHz (4.3GHz)
•Cooling: Corsair Hydro H70
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539531


I need to get to 4.4!!


----------



## raisethe3

Read the requirements on the first page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahulsuraj;11702184*
> Why ?


You might want to link it to your post so that it makes it easier for JE to see it. Or at least re-post it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesC8188;11702695*
> Bump...Ever gonna add me?


----------



## ChronoBodi

4 Ghz hex core... I am set for years... how many people have six cores anyway?


----------



## groodal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;11705746*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ghz hex core... I am set for years... how many people have six cores anyway?


I have one


----------



## ChronoBodi

out of like, the total population of duals, triples, and quads, how much of everyone is a hexer?


----------



## crunchie

About hex%


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahulsuraj;11702184*
> Why ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;11704221*
> Read the requirements on the first page.


That's why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesC8188;11702695*
> Bump...Ever gonna add me?


you not getting added was an accident, sorry about that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;11705746*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ghz hex core... I am set for years... how many people have six cores anyway?


don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, but either way if you want to be added, learn to read first post.


----------



## rahulsuraj

•Username: rahulsuraj
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Rev: PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 4017.8 MHz
•Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1544676

CPUZ Screen Shot :-


----------



## charlesC8188

Didn't see my name on the list thought you might need the info posted again.

•Username - CharlesC8188
•CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II x4 B55 C3
•CPU Clock - 4.09GHz
•Cooling - Coolit VAN-R120 Vantage A.L.C. CPU Cooler
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532399

Clocked it after that to 4.15Ghz after that, opened CPU-Z and hit validate, and for some reason it's saying it's not valid? Odd after the one run at 4.09Ghz validated fine.

Link to that - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535995
__________________


----------



## AtiX

•Username: AtiX
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4.02GHz
•Cooling: Corsair H70
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1546429










Yeah it's icecold here


----------



## JE Nightmare

Charles, your first post was added after i made mine stating you were skipped on accident.


----------



## karmuhhhh

I already posted earlier with a 4GHz clock, but I would like to update it please. The first time around I had to bump up my voltage to 1.7, but I managed to hit 4GHz with only 1.53









Here is the new validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548854

EDIT: Reached a new personal record, 4.23 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552664

Please update it as that, lol.


----------



## Kmon

•Username: kmon
•CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4.09GHz
•Cooling: Cool Master V6

CPZ link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547267


----------



## MightyMission

with upwards locked multiplier processors,(non B.E. models)is it the motherboard or the cpu that hits walls at certain frequencies?
for instance,i cant get the computer to post at 266-270 then 285 up.
i would like to have the fsb at 300 and lower the multi and ram bus so i would be keeping the ram stock then work on clocking that up once the computer is established as stable
but i just cant get the mobo to post at 300 with any settings?!?
i am wondering what makes this happen and wether its nvidia boards only that suffer this,or amd boards suffer the same issues too?


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;11736763*
> with upwards locked multiplier processors,(non B.E. models)is it the motherboard or the cpu that hits walls at certain frequencies?
> for instance,i cant get the computer to post at 266-270 then 285 up.
> i would like to have the fsb at 300 and lower the multi and ram bus so i would be keeping the ram stock then work on clocking that up once the computer is established as stable
> but i just cant get the mobo to post at 300 with any settings?!?
> i am wondering what makes this happen and wether its nvidia boards only that suffer this,or amd boards suffer the same issues too?


It's probably your motherboard holding you back on this one. As you can see in my post above I hit 4 GHz by doing 320 FSB x12.5 multiplier. Booted right up without a problem. As you can see in my sig I run my 945 at 3.85 GHz 24/7 and that is with the setting of 275 FSB x14 multiplier. If you REALLY want to raise the FSB that hi, get a higher quality motherboard with lots of heatsink cooling


----------



## plagueis

plagueis
Phenom II x6 1090T/ PH-E0
4ghz
EK+ WaterChiller
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550568


----------



## Alejostone

Username: Alejostone
CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE C3
CPU Clock: 4.33Ghz
Cooling: Cooler Master v6
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551886


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

eR_L0k0!!
Phenom II x6 1090T/ PH-E0
4ghz 1.44v
EK Supreme HF


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*


eR_L0k0!!
Phenom II x6 1090T/ PH-E0
4ghz 1.44v
EK Supreme HF






Good voltage.

Try to not use Google translator or any other translator, you will not learn much in that way.

btw, English isn't my 1st language


----------



## allikat

Still here, still at 4GHz... I need a new board... *sigh*


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat;11761370*
> Still here, still at 4GHz... I need a new board... *sigh*


i got rid of my mobo problem, now i just need a new cpu. it doesn't like to be over 4.1 anymore. i'm even starting to get random bsods while gaming at 4.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

eR_L0k0!!
Phenom II x6 1090T/ PH-E0
4,1GHz 1.44v
NB 3000Mhz 1,37v
EK Supreme HF / D5 + X-TOP / Thermochill PA120.3


----------



## TheBigC

•TheBigC
•AMD Phenom II X4 BE
•4008.7 MHz
•Corsair H70
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1555934


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11779145*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1555934


http://www.overclock.net/7275328-post1.html


----------



## koven

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557139


----------



## MiiX

MiiX
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE E0
4.01GHz stable
Corsair H50 w/ Alasa Viper
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1557032


----------



## JE Nightmare

i think i lost... my mind.


----------



## SpeedyVT

^___^ and stable

Username:SpeedyVT
CPU Type: 1075t
Core Speed: 4063.7mhz
CPU Voltage:1.45
CPU Cooler: Scythe Sleeve Cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1561229


----------



## Orzornn

Orzornn
AMD Phenom II 955 BE
4010 Mhz
1.44vCore
Cooler: Thermaltake Contac 30

Not stable though.. lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562287


----------



## el gappo

24/7 prime stable on h50.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11816787*
> 24/7 prime stable on h50.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037


you always bring the most insane stuff
all bow to da master


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orzornn;11816775*
> Orzornn
> AMD Phenom II 955 BE
> 4010 Mhz
> 1.44vCore
> Cooler: Thermaltake Contac 30
> 
> Not stable though.. lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562287


I'm pretty sure you can stable that with a tiny bit more voltage .. I am certain it will be under 1.5v ... I'd say 1.46v would be stable for you


----------



## groodal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11816787*
> 24/7 prime stable on h50.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037


i want liquid nitrogen too


----------



## Orzornn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11816945*
> I'm pretty sure you can stable that with a tiny bit more voltage .. I am certain it will be under 1.5v ... I'd say 1.46v would be stable for you


i'll give that a go in a few mins and report back


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;11816787*
> 24/7 prime stable on h50.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037


Nicely done! My poor 1090T is just 3DMark06 stable @ 6,25GHz..


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groodal;11817169*
> i want liquid nitrogen too


The H50 isn't a entry LCS?


----------



## antuk15

Add me









antuk15
Phenom 2 x6 1075T
4.1Ghz
Custom Water Loop
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560975


----------



## ydna666

• ydna666
• 1090T / PH-E0
• 4000
• Noctua NH-D14
• *CPU-Z Link*


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Add me









antuk15
Phenom 2 x6 1075T
4.1Ghz
Custom Water Loop
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560975

http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/41GhzStable.png[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
my thuban gets 76 gflops at 4.0ghz & look at your temps too holy crap 70c on water cooling somethings definitely WRONG!!


----------



## eloverton2

@koven, is your 1090 at 1.55 24/7? ive read around that 1.47 was about as high as you wanted to put on this chip... what voltages does your chip get up to under load? i have mine set to 1.48 and when prime testing, hwmonitor shows 1.54 on my cpu v's, which made me nervous enough to not try to go any higher. thanks


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


@koven, is your 1090 at 1.55 24/7? ive read around that 1.47 was about as high as you wanted to put on this chip... what voltages does your chip get up to under load? i have mine set to 1.48 and when prime testing, hwmonitor shows 1.54 on my cpu v's, which made me nervous enough to not try to go any higher. thanks


nah i just do 1.55v for benching.. i think i can hit 4.5ghz but havent had time to play around with settings yet.. my 24/7 is 4ghz 1.38v

the voltage regulation on this biostar 890fx is really good, i set it to, for example, 1.55v in bios and it'll stay between 1.54-1.56 at all times, my previous board (asus 785g) had a huge problem with voltage droops/spikes (is your LLC on? that might be causing the spikes)


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11823106*
> nah i just do 1.55v for benching.. i think i can hit 4.5ghz but havent had time to play around with settings yet.. my 24/7 is 4ghz 1.38v
> 
> the voltage regulation on this biostar 890fx is really good, i set it to, for example, 1.55v in bios and it'll stay between 1.54-1.56 at all times, my previous board (asus 785g) had a huge problem with voltage droops/spikes (is your LLC on? that might be causing the spikes)


ive not found llc in this bios, so i don't think this board has it. nice overclock and thanks for the response.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11821439*
> my thuban gets 76 gflops at 4.0ghz & look at your temps too holy crap 70c on water cooling somethings definitely WRONG!!


I'd have to agree considering I never pass 51 Celsius on air cooling for my 1075t.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Moheevi_chess
1055T PH-E0
4017.48 MHz
CPU-Z


----------



## JE Nightmare

imo, someone should make a purdy banner for me.


----------



## Lat15

•Username= Lat15
Cooling= Corsair H70



(HTLink speed is same as RatedFSB, is this too high?)


----------



## adamlau

•Username = adamlau
•CPU / Revision = 1100T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock = 4.549
•Cooling = Water


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I have since updated my Overclock and cooling
















I'm now running a custom Swiftech loop..
Here's the validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1568683


----------



## MemorableC

MemorableC
CPU / Revision = 1055T / PH-E0
CPU Clock = 4017.35 MHz
Cooling = H50
CPU-Z Link










As you can see Intel burn test stable running prime as i type


----------



## gtsteviiee

•Gtsteviiee
•AMD Phenom II X4 955 | C3
•4000Mhz
•Coolermaster Hyper 212+
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1571028


----------



## Taylornator

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572175

Taylornator
AMD Phenom II x4 965BE
4120Mhz
20.5x201
1.465625 Vcore (in Bios, cpu-z says higher???)
2400Mhz CPU/NB
Coolermaster Hyper 212+
Just my overclock 99% stable, only crashed once during a LinX test


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylornator;11873892*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572175
> 
> Taylornator
> AMD Phenom II x4 965BE
> 4120Mhz
> 20.5x201
> 1.465625 Vcore (in Bios, cpu-z says higher???)
> 2400Mhz CPU/NB
> Coolermaster Hyper 212+
> Just my overclock 99% stable, only crashed once during a LinX test


This thread is & has nothing to do with being stable lol Its all about how much high you can push your AMD chip to get it validated with cpu-z

But anyways... if you crashed on linx... it definitely means you still need a tiny bit more voltage - you should never crash there to call it 99% stable - its simply not stable.. your stable would be close to mines which cpu-z must read 1.5v... currently yours says 1.48 so your super close


----------



## Oh Snapalope

Oh Snapalope
Phenom II X2 555 quad core unlocked
4.00GHz
Noctua NH-C12P SE14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573708

Do I get something for a 555 quad core unlock and OCing to 4.0 Ghz stable







I'm pushing it higher when I get liquid cooling, and this thing is not even breaking a sweat to reach 4.00 GHz, I think going past 4.5 GHz is a possibility.


----------



## MasterTB

196 on the list: MasterTB
Phenom II 1090T Rev.E0
Updated OC:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1573946



Now sitting at 4114 (FSB242*17) for CPU and 2904 (FSB242*12) CPU-NB hope it gets updated in the list, my first post: http://www.overclock.net/11615399-post928.html

Thanks!


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oh yeah....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574770

•Gtsteviiee
•AMD Phenom II X4 955 | C3
•4500Mhz
•Coolermaster Hyper 212+


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;11830223*
> imo, someone should make a purdy banner for me.


just sayin.


----------



## Lostcase

•Lostcase
•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T - PH-E0
•4.1
•COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-X
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


•Lostcase
•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•4.*0*1
•COOLER MASTER V8 RR-UV8-X
•CPU-Z Link


fixed


----------



## MatheusMoraes

•Username: MatheusMoraes
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X6 1090T C3
•CPU Clock: 4.1Ghz
•Cooling: Thermaltake Frío
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576024

Grateful


----------



## mrshimmy

Got to represent for the 1075t









•MrShimmy
•1075t
•4201.14 MHz
•Custom water setup
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538895


----------



## robbo2

I don't think I have seen a 965 that can do this yet! At least not on air











Validation


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;11916119*
> I don't think I have seen a 965 that can do this yet! At least not on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation


I've seen a close one recently on air as well - with stock voltage (I'm pretty sure he can test lowering to that voltage) - which mean both are lucky *965's... I wish I had one of them


----------



## Metelci

Hello, does this count?

I have made 6 hours 24 mins prime95 test, and it is stable. 
I couldn't be sure so, I have set Vcore to 1,45v. Now I will try with stock voltage which is around 1,408-1,424.

By the way, I have set NB frequency to 2200mhz on stock voltage. Should I try with a little higher voltage for 2600 mhz?

•Username: Metelci
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 965 BE - C3
•CPU Clock: 4000 Mhz
•Cooling: Thermalright MUX-120
•CPU-Z Link: 

Here is the screenshots:



















Here is Intel Burn Test screenshot. I tried with stock volt this time.


----------



## MacLeod

Making progress slowly. 4080 MHz right now. Had to tinker with some RAM timings and used the FSB instead of multi but I think its stable. Temps are in the high 30's under load.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581311

**edit**

Nevermind. Crashed after a couple hours of Prime95. Im back to 4009.









I think Ill pack it in on this one. I cant get it passed 4.0 to save my life. Oh well. Still not bad for $85.


----------



## Asustweaker

Just broke 4.6 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581140
Froze out my room for that one, 5C idle 15C load
Put that one up for me JENIGHTMARE


----------



## Thedark1337

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585001 highest i can hit right now







The RAM is limiting me right now because on some of the tests it errors out due to RAM. Cooling: Dark Knight CPU: 1090T BE


----------



## JE Nightmare

pretty sure i'm done benching until bd is released. my 955 hates me, wish i could've gotten more out of her.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


pretty sure i'm done benching until bd is released. my 955 hates me, wish i could've gotten more out of her.










What's the deal, Starting to tweak out a little bit? I had an old socket A With ghosts in it from a little personally induced calculus in the bios







.

Just keep her alive for a little while longer dude. She's still breathing for now!!!
Don't do it little PII, you have so much to live for, LOL.


----------



## SilverPotato

Oh gosh why am I not added to this >.>

I've got my 1055T running at 4GHz (4006MHz)


----------



## brl3git

Brl3git
1055T
4016
Under Water
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1572734


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


What's the deal, Starting to tweak out a little bit? I had an old socket A With ghosts in it from a little personally induced calculus in the bios







.

Just keep her alive for a little while longer dude. She's still breathing for now!!!
Don't do it little PII, you have so much to live for, LOL.


I can't even keep it stable above 4GHz anymore.







When i first got it stable it ran prime for a little over 36 hours. Now i can't game at 4GHz for more then 2 hours.


----------



## Thedark1337

finally i am stable, stupid Windows 7 bug ( Had to download a bug fix) Still at 4.01 like the above link i posted


----------



## loki_reborn

• loki_reborn
• 1055T / PH-E0
• 4004
• Noctua NH-D14
•


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;11963294*
> I can't even keep it stable above 4GHz anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i first got it stable it ran prime for a little over 36 hours. Now i can't game at 4GHz for more then 2 hours.


I had a 5000+ that would do the same thing. There is something to try, may not work but worth a try. I call it system discombobulating. Reset the CMOS Kill the power to the PSU, take the ram out and switch the dimms around, Pull the cpu out. Put all of it back together and run it all at stock and as much auto settings as you can live with. Run it at an even keel for a day or two then slowly build back up to where you were b4. There is a term that i can't remember at this point, but it has to do with electrical migration around the build of a cuircut. Causes a once stable clock to deminish over time
give it a shot
GOOD LUCK DUDE


----------



## JE Nightmare

may try it tomorrow, not like i've got anything else to do on my day off.


----------



## robert125381

how common is it to get the x4 955 to 4.0 or higher on the 212 for example and at steady temps?


----------



## jcfsusmc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587481

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1587481.png



jcfsusmc
1090T PH-E0
4320
Corsair A-70

Still air-cooled!!!


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker;11965656*
> I had a 5000+ that would do the same thing. There is something to try, may not work but worth a try. I call it system discombobulating. Reset the CMOS Kill the power to the PSU, take the ram out and switch the dimms around, Pull the cpu out. Put all of it back together and run it all at stock and as much auto settings as you can live with. Run it at an even keel for a day or two then slowly build back up to where you were b4. There is a term that i can't remember at this point, but it has to do with electrical migration around the build of a cuircut. Causes a once stable clock to deminish over time
> give it a shot
> GOOD LUCK DUDE


It's called EMI!


----------



## robert125381

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;11966174*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587481
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1587481.png
> 
> 
> 
> jcfsusmc
> 1090T PH-E0
> 4320
> Corsair A-70
> 
> Still air-cooled!!!


wow nice!!


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;11966187*
> It's called EMI!


Nice, i was a little rushed by the wifey to run out to the store. didn't have time to google it.
Thanx


----------



## m1tch

Hi there,

Here are my stats to hopefully let me into the club!

•Username - M1tch
•CPU / Revision - X4 965 BE
•CPU Clock - 20 x 200
•Cooling - stock heatsink, P4 OEM fan
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1588681

Edit: Now at 4.1GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596111


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robert125381*


wow nice!!


Thanks.


----------



## AMOCO

Can you please update to my new settings of 4.10?,Here are the links and Proof;
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/913950-finely-4-10-my-pii-x4.html

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/499526-official-phenom-ii-x4-9x5-oc-485.html


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

PROBN4LYFE
1055T-E0
4270MHZ
COOLERMASTER V8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1526644


----------



## robbo2

Just tried this first boot no problem temps were to high to test any sort of stability.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593257


----------



## Paper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593305


----------



## C.J.B.

C.J.B.
Phenom ll TWKR
6630 Mhz
LN2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=773925


----------



## Soggysilicon

Hey I wanna play too! Heres the link to my post in the AMD OC club thread... I know I know its lame to link to a different thread but hey, there we are! Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...l#post12007449


----------



## Zardoz

•Username: Zardoz
•CPU / Revision: 01f 4 3, rb-c3
•CPU Clock: 210X19.5
•Cooling: Hyper212+ 2x Blademaster
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1595719

Still runnning prime for it, a custom 2048 - 4096, 2600 mb of mem.
4.0 ran a standard blend for 12 hours no errors, i'm optomistic about this...


----------



## amd-dude

Username : amd-dude
CPU/Revision : Phenom II x2 555 C3 (Unlocked to X4 B55)
CPU Clock : 200 x 21 = 4200Mhz
Cooling : Hyper 212+ 2 Blademasters
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1595537


----------



## ht_addict

For testing the OC, which is better: Intel BurnTest(@Very High) or Prime95(torture test)


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


For testing the OC, which is better: Intel BurnTest(@*Maximum*) or Prime95(*Blend*)


*fixed

I'd suggest, doing any of those 
IBT on Maximum 20+ passes
Prime95 on Blend 2+ hours
linX "all" button pressed - run as administrator - 20+ passes

that's for a quick enough stress test(its stable enough for 24/7 usage)... but if you want rock solid... change for 50+ passes & blend 24 hours


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


*fixed

I'd suggest, doing any of those 
IBT on Maximum 20+ passes
Prime95 on Blend 2+ hours
linX "all" button pressed - run as administrator - 20+ passes

that's for a quick enough stress test(its stable enough for 24/7 usage)... but if you want rock solid... change for 50+ passes & blend 24 hours


When I run IBT at Very High it will run stable for 10+ runs. Put it to Max and it becomes unstable. Currently running:

1055T @4Ghz(286x14)
Vcore 1.425
CPU-NB 1.3v
Memory @1524mhz(Auto timmings and Auto voltage)

If I go higher in voltages the system will reboot, yet temps stick around 50oC(use coretemp)

Any ideas?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


When I run IBT at Very High it will run stable for 10+ runs. Put it to Max and it becomes unstable. Currently running:

1055T @4Ghz(286x14)
Vcore 1.425
CPU-NB 1.3v
Memory @1524mhz(Auto timmings and Auto voltage)

If I go higher in voltages the system will reboot, yet temps stick around 50oC(use coretemp)

Any ideas?


maybe you have reached your limit on that chip








if you reboot when upping a tiny bit more the voltage (or as in it gets more unstable) well that is what it means... unless you get a better cooling solution.. you know some extreme cooling :/

You could try lowering your ram *Mhz - maybe that can help

Forgot can you please have running HWmonitor ... do the 10 runs of IBT on Very High .. wanna see what the CPU shows there (not the cores).. post a screenshot of it


----------



## siliconchampion

I'd like to be added to the club.

siliconchampion
Phenom II 1090T
Step: PH-E0
4018 MHz
H50 w/ Scythe Ultra Kaze

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597748


----------



## XPD541

I will soon be applying to the 4ghz club, but what kind of PPD does a Phenom II X4 965 @ 4ghz+ produce??

I ask because I will be replacing my aging Phenom x4 9850 @ 3.2ghz (16x200, 1.329v) with a new 965.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12027729*
> I will soon be applying to the 4ghz club, but what kind of PPD does a Phenom II X4 965 @ 4ghz+ produce??
> 
> I ask because I will be replacing my aging Phenom x4 9850 @ 3.2ghz (16x200, 1.329v) with a new 965.


Wte you do for a 965..... as long its a C3 - you will be fine with 4ghz using this:

200 x 20 - cpu voltage: 1.45v
NB set it around 2600 - cpu-nb voltage: 1.25v
HT set it at stock 2000 - leave auto the voltage

Ram set it at your usual setting

That is all you will need for a stable 4ghz on a 965 C3
you may probably need higher or lower voltages.. so just play with it.. stress testing it.. until you feel you are happy with your settings

Use HW monitor to monitor your temps on the cores

Your current air cooler is still good enough for it - just make sure to set your max safe temps (on the Cores - not the CPU Temp) to around 55c(lower than this its much better) ... please don't let it run over 62c (yes 62c is the AMD stated safe max load tmps, but since you are overclocking limit your self lower inside the 50's zone) - if you get into the 60 zone while stressing on 4ghz.. obviously lower down your overclock settings... its better to be safe and have a happy hardware.


----------



## jacqlittle

Hi, i would like to be included in this club, my specifications:

•Username: jacqlittle
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 955 BE rev.C3
•CPU Clock: 4GHz (20x200)
•Cooling: Scythe Katana III
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1598444

My system is stable 12+ hours with Prime 95 Blend...









Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## amd-dude

Hey admins i have 2 overclocks...my first B55 post is in page 106 here is my 555 in dual core overclock

Username : amd-dude
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X2 555 RB-C3
CPU Clock : 4.5Ghz
Cooling : Hyper 212+ 
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597943


----------



## jcfsusmc

Please refer to post 1040. It is not recorded over my previous 4.0+ score (4.25).

Thanks.


----------



## binks.333.binks

hey just joined the forum include me in the club:

binks.333.binks
amd phenom II x4 965
4ghz
zalman cnps9900nt
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599404


----------



## txtrkandy

I would like to be added please!!!

Username: Txtrkandy
CPU: Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
CPU Clock: 4.32Ghz
Cooling: Corsair A70 air Series
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599614


----------



## terence52

i also would like to be added








•Username : terence52
•CPU / Revision 1055T/EO
•CPU Clock 4017
•Cooling True black push pull
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600396


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Wte you do for a 965..... as long its a C3 - you will be fine with 4ghz using this:

200 x 20 - cpu voltage: 1.45v
NB set it around 2600 - cpu-nb voltage: 1.25v
HT set it at stock 2000 - leave auto the voltage

Ram set it at your usual setting

That is all you will need for a stable 4ghz on a 965 C3
you may probably need higher or lower voltages.. so just play with it.. stress testing it.. until you feel you are happy with your settings

Use HW monitor to monitor your temps on the cores

Your current air cooler is still good enough for it - just make sure to set your max safe temps (on the Cores - not the CPU Temp) to around 55c(lower than this its much better) ... please don't let it run over 62c (yes 62c is the AMD stated safe max load tmps, but since you are overclocking limit your self lower inside the 50's zone) - if you get into the 60 zone while stressing on 4ghz.. obviously lower down your overclock settings... its better to be safe and have a happy hardware.


But what PPD will it give?


----------



## Nalty

•Nalty
•955 / C3
•4.1GHz
•stock cooler :s
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1601105


----------



## JE Nightmare

I've been busy lately with work and them things known as females. So ill update a little later today. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Therionx

I would like to be added

•Username - TherionX
•CPU - 1090T BE / Revision - PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4.4ghz
•Cooling - Water
•CPU-Z Link - CPU-Z

18+ hour Prime and IBT stable


----------



## SystemTech

Hi, can i be added, I was offline during my session so could not get online validation but have a screenie

Username : systemtech
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X2 965 C3
CPU Clock : 5.1Ghz
Cooling : Dry-Ice
CPU-Z Link : Not available


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

•G.E.Nauticus
•Phenom II x4 970 C3
•4069
•Stock
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## Pir

Nameir
Cpu: Phenom II X2 555 rev. C3
Cpu clock: 4009 Mhz
Cooling: Gigabyte G-Lite

Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593053


----------



## Crazyeyeschase

Username : Crazyeyeschase
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X2 955 C3
CPU Clock : 4125MHz
Cooling : Air Zalman 9900 MAX
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604165


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Name







ir
Cpu: Phenom II X2 555 rev. C3
Cpu clock: 4009 Mhz
Cooling: Gigabyte G-Lite

Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593053


why don't you unlock that 555 man? Huge gain in performance


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


why don't you unlock that 555 man? Huge gain in performance


Maybe he hasn't tried it yet.... or maybe he's showing first 4ghz overclock without unlocking of the other cores

Well GUIDE him the way


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Hi, can i be added, I was offline during my session so could not get online validation but have a screenie

Username : systemtech
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X2 965 C3
CPU Clock : 5.1Ghz
Cooling : Dry-Ice
CPU-Z Link : Not available



















Post the CPU-Z Validation link







that is the only thing required here lol
The screenshots are just a +









Also those images appeared to be blocked(they don't work here), upload them somewhere free to host them... as in: http://imageshack.us


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Post the CPU-Z Validation link







that is the only thing required here lol
The screenshots are just a +









Also those images appeared to be blocked(they don't work here), upload them somewhere free to host them... as in: http://imageshack.us


 All he has to do is use his signature link-that qualifieshttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


All he has to do is use his signature link-that qualifieshttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043922










Are you trying to be a smart nerd?

I'm teaching that *User how to follow the instructions of posting on how to become a member of this club:

Quote:



To be included, please fill out the required information.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.


 - if he does not add the validation link on his comment (Signatures do not count as comments & they are ignored) - he will not be added to the club.

So don't be a waffle... I'm trying to help that user letting him know to post the validation link as a comment & upload/host his images some place else so that they work here.


----------



## Pantoffelman

Number 18 on the list... 7Ghz???? How's that possible? or is it fake?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pantoffelman*


Number 18 on the list... 7Ghz???? How's that possible? or is it fake?


Oh hey there


----------



## Crazyeyeschase

What cooling do you have lol


----------



## el gappo

Some really cold stuff.

10 corsair H50's on top of each other


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Some really cold stuff.

10 corsair H50's on top of each other










lol. gotta be ln2.


----------



## Chuckclc

I cant compete with that, 5.1 Ghz, but I got a new link here. Just got a TRUE Copper yesterday and got some much better temps and results then with my Hyper 212+, so here is the link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606791

Username : chuckclc
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X6 1055t
CPU Clock : 4.1Ghz
Cooling : TRUE Copper
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606791

Dont know why the spike up to 51c at that 1 moment, other than that never over 48c.


----------



## Pantoffelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12075554*
> Some really cold stuff.
> 
> 10 corsair H50's on top of each other


I'm guessing liquid nitrogen ?









Do you have a picture of that? I'm pretty curious









EDIT: I saw a picture on your profile, I think you have the Zalman Reserator XT, am I correct?

So you're a real hobby oc'er


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantoffelman;12079380*
> I'm guessing liquid nitrogen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a picture of that? I'm pretty curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I saw a picture on your profile, I think you have the Zalman Reserator XT, am I correct?
> 
> So you're a real hobby oc'er


He's one of the Pro's out there


----------



## Pir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker;12062558*
> why don't you unlock that 555 man? Huge gain in performance


There is a reason why i didn't unlock my X2 555, My motherboard has no cooling for it's vrm's and a max tdp of 125w. Unlocking this chip would push dangerous load on the phase side of the board and possibly cause a vrm to pop.

Besides that, i gave unlocking a shot but the board doesn't want to play along.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantoffelman;12079380*
> I'm guessing liquid nitrogen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a picture of that? I'm pretty curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I saw a picture on your profile, I think you have the Zalman Reserator XT, am I correct?
> 
> So you're a real hobby oc'er


No zalman anything here, that's a phase change


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gappo actually used 15 H70's which bent the laws of physics and allowed him to subcool his processor to -400Â°C


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


I cant compete with that, 5.1 Ghz, but I got a new link here. Just got a TRUE Copper yesterday and got some much better temps and results then with my Hyper 212+, so here is the link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606791

Username : chuckclc
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X6 1055t
CPU Clock : 4.1Ghz
Cooling : TRUE Copper
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606791

Dont know why the spike up to 51c at that 1 moment, other than that never over 48c.


Try a Noctua NH-D14 for temp control. Keeps my CPU at 44oC when trying to get to 4Ghz.


----------



## NoGuru

That's all I have to say!


----------



## Pantoffelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12079680*
> No zalman anything here, that's a phase change


Neat stuff!


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Try a Noctua NH-D14 for temp control. Keeps my CPU at 44C when trying to get to 4Ghz


Thats good but... I hit 51C max and stayed between 44c and 49c most of the time using 1.528v. Your 44C was at just 1.40v. I wouldn't break 40C at those volts. This heatsink is a beast. Unbelievably heavy though.


----------



## JE Nightmare

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HL-N9oOjcs[/ame]

um, yeah.


----------



## Gibraltar101

Nice thread for AMD overclockers. Add me to the list please... Thanks!

Username : Gibraltar101
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X6 1075T
CPU Clock : 4.0 Ghz
Cooling : Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1610197


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Well I seem to have done something right in my build. This chip is straight golden. I am hardly pushing this system!









EK HF Block
XSPC Push Pull setup inside NZXT Vulcan

4.4 - without trying... And yeah, I am gaming and benching at this speed

edit

Just pulled this out now and am benching on it.... :0


----------



## ryanrenolds08

4.52 and still going....

Please add me


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08;12094977*
> 4.52 and still going....
> 
> Please add me


no.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12097689*
> no.


----------



## JE Nightmare

read the op.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12099677*
> read the op.


Sorry for jumping the gun on that.









Let me resubmit after a bit here with the prerequisites done.


----------



## Asustweaker

Here's one with a little help from mother nature








4.66 @ -1c








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581140


----------



## Maranello

Username : Maranello
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X4 970 C3
CPU Clock : 4.1 Ghz
Cooling : OCZ HydroFlow HF-MK1
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1612162










I'm going back to the Armageddon after I post this... only a 2-3C drop with the OCZ. BIOS was set to 1.50V, CPU-Z shows 1.60V under load... no clue who is correct.

EDIT: There is a setting in BIOS called Load Line Calibration. Having it set to Auto causes the over-volt.... setting it to Normal uses the voltage you have set in BIOS. It now runs 4GHz at 1.45v.


----------



## robbo2

•robbo2
•965 C3
•4.5
•Darknight Push Pull Fans
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593257


----------



## jayflores

@maranello, too much vcore for the 970be. ackk! it hurts..


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12109001*
> @maranello, too much vcore for the 970be. ackk! it hurts..


+1 that is sooo true.. that is way over exaggerated on voltage


----------



## Maranello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


+1 that is sooo true.. that is way over exaggerated on voltage


Like I said, it was set to 1.50v in BIOS (like core temp shows), CPUZ shows 1.60v. Runs 4GHz at 1.45v BIOS, CPUZ shows 1.55v.


----------



## lonewolf371

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maranello*


Username : Maranello
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X4 970 C3
CPU Clock : 4.1 Ghz
Cooling : OCZ HydroFlow HF-MK1
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1612162










I'm going back to the Armageddon after I post this... only a 2-3C drop with the OCZ. BIOS was set to 1.50V, CPU-Z shows 1.60V under load... no clue who is correct.


I think the 1.5 V in BIOS is the target voltage. It can't always hit it and what you measure in CPU-Z is the overshoot from the mobo not being able to control it perfectly. So you actually are putting 1.6 V through that thing and should probably lower it. I know in my BIOS it actually lists the overshoot/droop that I can expect (+0.5 V overshoot, -0.3 V droop).

Finally got my 4 GHz working and stable. Max temps are a little high (I think 57), may try re-seating heat sink and not using this OC for daily activities:

Username: lonewolf371
CPU/Revision: Phenom II X4 965 C3
CPU Clock: 4.0 GHz
Cooling: Mugen-2 Rev. B
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1613934


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Is this one good enough? 4.02 :









BE-C3


----------



## leopold1985

•Username -- leopold1985
•CPU / Revision -- Phenom II X4 955BE C3
•CPU Clock -- 4.14GHz
•Cooling -- Xigmatek Thor's Hammer + CM 120mm fan
•CPU-Z Link -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616132

hope that's everything...


----------



## XPD541

Please add me to the AMD 4ghz OC Club:

•Username =Â» XPD541
•CPU / Revision =Â» Phenom II X4 965BE C3
•CPU Clock =Â» 4.00GHz
•Cooling =Â» Cooler Master Hyper212+ (SingleCM 120mm Fan - PUSH)
•CPU-Z Link =Â» http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616908
•Screenshot =Â» 

















_*Salivates*_


----------



## JE Nightmare

update will come sometime today, after work.

oh and ryan you're still doing it wrong.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08;12117039*
> Is this one good enough? 4.02 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE-C3


DUDE!!!! To get in the club

You have to write it like this....

Quote:


> •Username -- leopold1985
> •CPU / Revision -- Phenom II X4 955BE C3
> •CPU Clock -- 4.14GHz
> •Cooling -- Xigmatek Thor's Hammer + CM 120mm fan
> •CPU-Z Link -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616132


Don't forget to get the CPU-Z Validation link... its inside of CPU-Z... click *Validate*
there is no need to show any proof of stable.. since this is not a club about stable 4ghz... or anything its just "AS MUCH AS YOU CAN PUSH YOUR AMD OVER 4GHZ & MAKE A CPU-Z VALIDATION" type of club thread


----------



## XPD541

Ryan:::::> How do we know you did not just photoshop a screenshot?

This is why they want a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## GreenNeon

Hi there

Here is my overclocked AMD Phenom II X6 1055T at 4.017ghz.

•Username - GreenNeon
•CPU / Revision - PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4.017GHZ / FSB 286
•Cooling - CoolerMaster V6GT
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495405

Also here is a pic of my rig.









Hope I can join! Thankyou







:typer:


----------



## XPD541

Very pretty, GreenNeon.


----------



## GreenNeon

Very kind of you, thankyou v much.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenNeon;12140999*
> Very kind of you, thankyou v much.


You're welcome. Always been fond of gweeeeen.


----------



## Bodriagin

Finally successfully overclocked.

•Username: Bodriagin
•CPU / Revision: AMD X6 1055T - E0
•CPU Clock: 4017Ghz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-U12P-SE2
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619522


----------



## jammo2k5

•Username: jammo2k5 (place 33)
•CPU / Revision: AMD X6 1055T - E0
•CPU Clock: 4.354Ghz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619951

and i did this with turbo V if it counts?
•Username: jammo2k5 (place 33)
•CPU / Revision: AMD X6 1055T - E0
•CPU Clock: 4.422Ghz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619899


----------



## steamboat

•Username: steamboat
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II x2 BE 550 unlocked to x4
•CPU Clock: 4.03Ghz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1597815


----------



## antuk15

I think she's stable enough


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;12168081*
> I think she's stable enough


That would make a great folding machine.


----------



## jayflores

lower the vcore at 1.4ish if possible.. again, its too high for a watercooled setup @ 4.1ghz


----------



## adamlau

What is a bit high is that idle to load ΔT of 38Â°C. More fans, more rad!


----------



## adamlau

I got passed over on page 101







...

•Username = adamlau
•Member (Update) = 159
•CPU / Revision = 1100T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock = 4.549
•Cooling = Water


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


lower the vcore at 1.4ish if possible.. again, its too high for a watercooled setup @ 4.1ghz


1.6v is fine for watercooled rigs.....


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamlau*


What is a bit high is that idle to load ΔT of 38Â°C. More fans, more rad!


Loops only a few days old, still air in it and can't be that bothered to get it out just yet...lol...


----------



## JE Nightmare

Head colds suck.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Head colds suck.


You got one? I can't even remember the last time I had one but I completely agree... They suck.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Yes, I do. Can't stand being sick.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Yes, I do. Can't stand being sick.










I don't mind the otherworldly feeling...like you stayed up for three days and everything is surreal. But the aches and caughing and tossing of cookies, not so much.

Get well soon.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


1.6v is fine for watercooled rigs.....


Not so great for CPU longevity though...


----------



## MightyMission

i usually eat alot of chili but much more when i got a cold as its a sure fire way to clear the head and sinuses aswell as boost the immune system,though some might prefer lemsip


----------



## AMOCO

i love this chili:


----------



## MightyMission

i havent seen that one,theres not a great deal of selection in UK
hothough im quite partial to dave insanity sauce,it will put hairs on parts than cant grow hairs =o)
http://store.davesgourmet.com/Produc...oductCode=DAIN
abit expensive for some chili sauce but like i say choice is limited here.


----------



## AMOCO

here is some hot sauce:









this is good and i also like this:


----------



## XPD541

Nothing like having one's mouth on FIRE while their nose is also running. But then, I love to keep the fires burning quite often. Cinnamon... mmmmm

I also go through a big bottle of tabasco every other week.
Beginning to think it may be prudent to order it in bulk and have it shipped to my house. >.< I really love Chai Spice Black Tea when I am sick - and all the other times too.









EDIT: Coincidence? I made some chili from scratch tonite. *Smolder-Smolder-Smolder*


----------



## 12Cores

12 Cores
•1055t
•3.8ghz daily Max OC 4ghz
•Water
•CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1575210


----------



## JE Nightmare

i go through a quart of tapatio every other day. i love me some hot sauce.


----------



## XPD541

I just made noodles but realized that I had nothing to put on them, so got meh ooot the chili powder and slathered it on thick. Oh yeah. I party like this every chance I get.










FIER! SCREAMING! GODZILLA!!!








*Renames thread to: Overclocking and HawtSauce*


----------



## JE Nightmare

Ha, now that made me laugh.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12217299*
> Ha, now that made me laugh.


Now if we can just find a way to bottle laughter, we'll have some left over for when someone needs to be _laughed *at.*_


----------



## MightyMission

in russia an aftershave company has bottled miners armpit secretions,so those who dont sweat could smell terrible...i mean...all manly,umm yeah..

XPD good effort with the chilli!
its also a good way to feel like you have eaten a big meal,because the chilli gives your tummy the same feeling as when its full.
i was tickled by this guy showing off with naga jolokia

  
 You Tube  



 
 chili is oil based so even milk isnt going to cool this fire down!
apparently it gets worse over time,all up till an hour later haha


----------



## XPD541

Hahahaha!!! But no miner's armpit juice for me.
Yeah, the oils, tannins and isoflavins in peppers work just like magnesium, which causes the stomach to contract as a precautionary measure. So hey! If you've wasted all your money on PC hardware and don't have any money for groceries, eat chilies!










EDIT: Coffee and strong tea work the same way, so eat BEFORE you drink them and you will be full for longer and the caffeine will work longer too!


----------



## eze

Hm.. While Im stable and perfectly fine at 4.2. I've noticed recently that my PC will sometimes lock when it goes into standby. And when I reset, it tells me my OC has failed and needs to be changed. I go into bios and just save the same settings and Im good to go, sometimes I dont crash for weeks or days. It's not a big deal, I have yet to crash during any game because of it. Only during stand by.

Odd.

Anyway.


----------



## XPD541

You might try updating to the latest BIOS. If that fails or if you already have, just disable standby. I like to set my beast to standby too, and my issue was with RAM timings screwing with the OS's ability to resume when all the data needs to go from the HDD back into the RAM. That has since been remedied.

Have you tried different RAM with different timings?

Also, make sure that your HDD settings in the BIOS are perfect, sometimes something simple is to blame, like the data transfer settings.


----------



## ku4jb

User name: ku4jb
CPU / Revision: B35/C2
CPU Clock: 4002
Cooling: CCF 120
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1632788


----------



## sbdblyss

Username: sbdblyss
CPU / Revision: 955BE C3
CPU Clock: 4013.6MHz
Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus Single Push Fan
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633553









Before Prime95 was Stopped









After Prime95 was Stopped

Thanks guys!


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm going to be in the process of packing and moving for the next few weeks. i'll update every friday because i won't be online daily anymore. this shouldn't last to long though, maybe a couple weeks.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


i'm going to be in the process of packing and moving for the next few weeks. i'll update every friday because i won't be online daily anymore. this shouldn't last to long though, maybe a couple weeks.


happy moving,me myself i hate moving.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


happy moving,me myself i hate moving.


I'm not fond of it either. Unless it's to get away from some rather unpleasant people. lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

there is nothing happy about moving aside from the fact you find things you thought were once lost. ( found like 9 dvi cables already, no joke. )


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


there is nothing happy about moving aside from the fact you find things you thought were once lost. ( found like 9 dvi cables already, no joke. )


O.O! Wot u going to use that many for?


----------



## lonewolf371

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


O.O! Wot u going to use that many for?


Well now he can replace the ones he's going to lose track of at his new house.


----------



## MightyMission

i like moving home because of the amount of crap the mrs accumulates i can get rid of!
if we werent moving she would never accept me getting rid of it.


----------



## Fantasy

•Username :- Fantasy
•CPU / Revision :- AMD 1090T x6 BE
•CPU Clock :- 4013.2MHz
•Cooling :- H70
•CPU-Z Link:- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633939


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


O.O! Wot u going to use that many for?


lol, i only have that many because i had 4 dvi monitors and i at one point lost all my dvi cables, had to buy new ones.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Blkdoutgsxr
Phenom II x4 965 C3
4232 Mhz @ 249x17
Rasa Acetail
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1634497


----------



## XPD541

I had to drop my clocks back to stock so that my SMP WU's don't get dropped anymore, but have found that my PPD is about the same!

Weird. Still tweaking.


----------



## Canis-X

•Username - Canis-X
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II x6 1090T BE
•CPU Clock - 5.0Ghz
•Cooling - SS Phase
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323

Here is my rig....


----------



## MightyMission

thats a very good overclock!
how is your NB speed?


----------



## gs2040215

•Username - gs204021
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II x2 555 BE
•CPU Clock - 4.1Ghz
•Cooling - Air Cooling
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1637075


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12258471*
> thats a very good overclock!
> how is your NB speed?


Thanks man! That was a suicide run, so I made everything as loose as I could to accommodate the CPU speed.


----------



## Epsi

Today i swapped my 1090T -> 1100T.

It's running at 4GHz - 1.375 volt in the bios, LLC is at 100%. My old 1090T needed 1.40 volts for the same speeds. Still testing at different settings. Don't know his max speed yet.

I'm happy with the lower vcore thats needed, lets hope it can reach some higher overclocks then my old cpu.










*edit*
No need to add this at the member list. Just wanted to share this


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


•Username - Canis-X
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II x6 1090T BE
•CPU Clock - 5.0Ghz
•Cooling - SS Phase
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1636323

Here is my rig....











*Drools* FIVE?!?! Pretty.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


*Drools* FIVE?!?! Pretty.


LOL....yep..5Ghz...I drooled too....LOL Thanks!!


----------



## MightyMission

i have such a need for an unlocked multi!!


----------



## el gappo

Try raising your htt up some, you're still at stock









Should hit about 5.5 with a little effort


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Try raising your htt up some, you're still at stock









Should hit about 5.5 with a little effort










Thanks for the advise! What would you recommend I try it at?


----------



## el gappo

The best combo could be anywhere just play with it.

Dont forget to oc the last bit in windows


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


The best combo could be anywhere just play with it.

Dont forget to oc the last bit in windows


















Gotcha....LOL

5.5Ghz


----------



## Evil XP2400

•Username: EVIL XP2400
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II™ x2 555 BE
•CPU Clock: 4GHZ @ 1.45v in BIOS 100%
•Cooling: Zalman 9500

Here's mine. I just got this system put together about a week ago. It was more of a Mobo/CPU/Ram upgrade from an old AM2 X2... I was amazed how much better this CPU overclocks than my old 5000+BE... My base overclock on this is 4GHz... Just went to a 20X Multi and upped the Vcore a tiny bit.

Ran OCCT a few times, with a final 4HR run.... No crashes at all since I got it, pretty happy with this cheap CPU.

CPUZ Validation


----------



## Kasaris

•Username: Kasaris
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II™ x6 1100T BE /PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 4GHZ @ 1.415v in BIOS 100% LLC (1.455v 100% Load)
•Cooling: Corsair H70 w/AP-15's Push/Pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638676


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

•Username - 1nst1nct1ve
•CPU / Revision - 965 BE C3
•CPU Clock - 4042.66
•Cooling - Thermalright Silver Arrow P/P
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640109

I have had this thing for a whopping 2 hours, did a 30 mins prime run with these settings, 41C max... more to come once I get some sleep


----------



## An9e11

An9e11
1090T BE
4.0ghz
Corsair Hydro H70
CPU-Z link


----------



## langer1972

Here is mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641562


----------



## Shneakypete

My first OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641690
Using H70 cooler


----------



## XPD541

Awesome OC's guys!


----------



## sbdblyss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Awesome OC's guys!


What are your max temps under load? I have the 955 BE and it's at 1.39v. I have the same fan, and I hit 44C with push only. I just added a pull fan, but it only dropped it 2-3C. I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## jayflores

@sbdblyss, you should be happy with that -2-3c improvement









nice overclock btw.


----------



## XPD541

Your temps are better than mine under load. I get about 57c. Same setup though, single fan, pushing. I have three out-take fans to exhaust the hot air, but I also live in a home in the desert with someone who loves it to be very warm. Liquid cooling is my next step...likely this summer.

(along with replacing the thermal tape on the V-Regs, SB, Mofsets and other chips on the motherboard).









EDIT: I should mention that I am currently rocking a modded Logisys case while my Antec gets it's new digs mounted inside.


----------



## Shneakypete

new high...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643348


----------



## enrell

•Username - enrell
•CPU / Revision - 1100T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4127.27
•Cooling - Alphacool NexXxoS XP WC
•CPU-Z Link : Click Me


----------



## 95birdman

CPU - 1055T PH-E0 @ 4.04ghz 1.475v in BIOS. CPU-Z shows 1.512V under load
Cooling: Prolimatech Armageddon w/ 140mm fan
CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643414

Wish I waited like 1 more month and snatched up a 1090T for that unlocked multi!!

I'm getting 1 core failing in 10 minutes in Prime 95.. But it's 1hour OCCT stable..., full load CPU temp looks to be staying at 45ÂºC at 1.475 volts... Should I try 1.5v? I want to run this rig 24/7 OC'd


----------



## awatara

hello everyone, i'd like to join the club ^^

awatara
Phenom II X4 965BE C3
4014Mhz
Zalman CNPS9900

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644465


----------



## ~kRon1k~

can i joinz de club nao?

•~kRon1k~
•X2 555BE Rev. RB-C3
•4419.99MHz
•Corsair A50 Push/Pull
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1631586

btw this is prime95 stable 8hrs


----------



## alick

Name: alick
Cpu: amd phenom2 x4 955BE/Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4017
cooling: coolit eco acl

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644693

<stable runs everything.

I been able to get it to run stable at this for a while, but I have tried to get it to goto 4.2ghz and even 4.4ghz

at 4.2ghz I can get it to run prime95 for just under an hour with full load allcores before system crashes. 







[/URL] amd955be4.2ghz after 40mins  by alicklee, on Flickr[/IMG]

at 4.4ghz it crashes in 15mins


----------



## InterSteller

Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

this is on a micro-atx mobo, in a micro-micro-atx case! Its my mini rig! Not much taller than an xbox, but has a 5770 and 4.0ghz x4 proc, might beat xbox just a bit...

Idle: 35
Stressed: 45


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterSteller;12317856*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> this is on a micro-atx mobo, in a micro-micro-atx case! Its my mini rig! Not much taller than an xbox, but has a 5770 and 4.0ghz x4 proc, might beat xbox just a bit...
> 
> Idle: 35
> Stressed: 45


failed validation?


----------



## Maranello

Same CPU, different board.

Username : Maranello
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X4 970 C3
CPU Clock : 4.0 Ghz
Cooling : Prolimatech Armageddon 
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647798

Well The ASRock overvolts to 1.6v no matter where you have voltage set in BIOS for 4GHz - 4.1GHz. As you can see 1.48v on this Asus M4A79XTD EVO... so I'm sure you can guess where the 970's new home is lol. I don't have a screen but it's 15 minutes prime stable. I'm going to try for more later, just too busy now.


----------



## Bull

[/IMG]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647885

I just popped this in a few weeks ago and replaced my 965 140w power hog...upped the multi by 1 and presto.


----------



## CloudCR

Hi!!







can I join? here's a screenshot and the cpu-z validator 

EDit: the proper way









•Username CloudCR
•CPU / Revision Phenom II 955 BE/C3
•CPU Clock 4013Mhz
•Cooling Corsair H70 
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647991


----------



## alick

user:Alick
Cpu: amd 955be/Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4250ghz
ref*multi: 250*17
cooling: water cooling/coolit eco acl

ok I got it stable at 4250ghz







[/URL] 4.25ghz stresstest after 2hrs on p95 by alicklee, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








tell me what you guys think and is there room for more?
thanks


----------



## trilith

well i dont know how to take those types of screenshots, but here's my validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1649894
how long do i need to run something like superpi for? what programs should i use to stress test?


----------



## Zamoldac

For screenshot simply use the Print Screen key then open paint and ctrl + v (paste), for stress testing you could use OCCT, Prime95 or LinX 0.6.4 ( I highly recomend LinX 0.6.4 using all av. memory and 25+ passes), also keep an eye for the chip's temperature using Core Temp or HW Monitor.

PS: Your voltage is way to high for 4.0Ghz, try and lower it (i highly advise you to keep it under 1.5v).


----------



## adamxatomic

*Suicide Run*
(Phenom 955 BE @4.4Ghz on air)
•*Username* adamxatomic
•*CPU / Revision* Phenom 955 BE / C3
•*CPU Clock* 4,419Mhz (4.4Ghz)
•*Cooling* Coolermaster Hyper 212+ (Single fan)
•*CPU-Z Link* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650067

It will OC to 4.2Ghz stable. Later on I will get all my screenies together and post again for stability clock.
(Temps at 4.2Ghz are 33c-idle and 54c-load using S&M CPU)


----------



## Dissentience

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638005


----------



## trilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


For screenshot simply use the Print Screen key then open paint and ctrl + v (paste), for stress testing you could use OCCT, Prime95 or LinX 0.6.4 ( I highly recomend LinX 0.6.4 using all av. memory and 25+ passes), also keep an eye for the chip's temperature using Core Temp or HW Monitor.

PS: Your voltage is way to high for 4.0Ghz, try and lower it (i highly advise you to keep it under 1.5v).


ok, i ran prime95 for about 2 1/2 hours, 103f. air cooled, push pull setup on a coolermaster rifle hsf
i took your advice and downed the voltage, and it runs cooler, and the push pull sustains the temperature throughout the test, the entire time.
seems stable. where can i upload bmp's for free? thats all i need to prove i am 4.0 stable now, and thanks for spotting that voltage; im quite new at this








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650512


----------



## robbo2

Finally got around to having a 12 hours run of prime 95


----------



## nicksasa

4.3Ghz stable with only 1.432V ??


----------



## pRenoM

I'm at 4Ghz stable with a temperature of 48c at full load in Prime95 blend test...how much farther you guys think I could push it?


----------



## enrell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pRenoM*


I'm at 4Ghz stable with a temperature of 48c at full load in Prime95 blend test...how much farther you guys think I could push it?


as far as u can?? try to clock 4.5, if unable to, downclock from there...


----------



## 56Killer

Here is mine. Tried 4.4GHz with v1.55 but windows would boot.

Username : 56Killer
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X4 965 C3 BE
CPU Clock : 4.2 Ghz
Cooling : Hyper212+
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650859


----------



## Mule928

I think this is about as far as this rig will go.
M4A78T-E
1055T 125w
Kingston HyperX 1600
Eclipse Spire cooler

NB is 2826 NBV 1.4
Ram is 9-9-8-24-1t

It will run at 14X292 also but either way it seems that 4.08 is about the "speed limit."

CPU Z says Vcore is 1.15. It's really 1.56


----------



## capt_zman

Here's my entry on air with a Tuniq Tower Extreme:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651913


----------



## mobeious

mine


----------



## trimak

•Trimak
•Phenom II X6 1090T
•4Ghz+
•Stock
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652615


----------



## briangp

Count me in! I'm stable, and slowly trying to drop Vcore even more to reduce heat. Full load at 51C right now with a Corsair H50 P/P setup.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652706





Edited because original pic was unreadable.


----------



## jayflores

jayflores
phenomII x4 965be/c3 stepping
4.370ghz
Thermalright VX (push/pull) with CMr4 "90"cfm









for larger image
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652219


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12365517*
> jayflores
> phenomII x4 965be/c3 stepping
> 4.370ghz
> Thermalright VX (push/pull) with CMr4 "90"cfm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for larger image
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652219


What's the noise in DB of your CPU cooler fans at 100% ?
I know my CM Hyper212+ with single fan and all the other fans in the case is pretty loud - certainly not HTPC compliant.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

•xxpenguinxx
•Phenom II x4 965 / Revision C3
•4.01GHz
•Air; OEM Phenom 9600, not the phenom II cooler.
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654737

My first time hitting 4GHz... It was an accident... I set my reference clock to 250 and forgot to lower the CPU multiplier. It's running stable somehow.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx;12377124*
> •xxpenguinxx
> •Phenom II x4 965 / Revision C3
> •4.01GHz
> •Air; OEM Phenom 9600, not the phenom II cooler.
> •http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654737
> 
> My first time hitting 4GHz... It was an accident... I set my reference clock to 250 and forgot to lower the CPU multiplier. It's running stable somehow.


 on OEM cooler??


----------



## railfan844

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12377270*
> on OEM cooler??


with a voltage that low its not that impressive


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *railfan844;12377282*
> with a voltage that low its not that impressive


That's what mine is at and I have a CM Hyper212+... He must have excellent airflow in his case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *railfan844;12377282*
> "trying is the first step towards failure"


Pessimist much?


----------



## jayflores

i could go stock vcore @ 4.0ghz.. otherwise above it would need large vcore bump.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12366179*
> What's the noise in DB of your CPU cooler fans at 100% ?
> I know my CM Hyper212+ with single fan and all the other fans in the case is pretty loud - certainly not HTPC compliant.


well i dont have any means to measure Decibel rates.. one things for sure, these so called 90cfm CM fans are great.







not that noisy..


----------



## returned4good

Here you go:

Returned4good
Phenom II X6 1090t BE
4100
Scythe Mugen 2 w/120mm Slipstream and OCZ Freeze


----------



## dscroggs4

Dscroggs4
Phenom II X6 1090T BE E0
4.2Ghz
Corsair H50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650959


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


well i dont have any means to measure Decibel rates.. one things for sure, these so called 90cfm CM fans are great.







not that noisy..


I've been thinking about getting something more substantial for my cooling, but for now I am replacing my Chipset, SB/NB and CPU thermal grease with MX-4 and getting a second fan for my CM Hyper 212+. That should help. I will eventually liquid cool it and bump it up to around 4.5ghz or so, but for now, this is plenty fast.


----------



## Dissentience

Dissentience
AMD Phenom II x4 965 C3
4000 MHz
XSPC Rasa waterblock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638005


----------



## kungfool23

AMD Phenom II 970
Cooled with: Corsair h50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659707


----------



## nicksasa

•Nicksasa
•AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3
•4000Mhz
•XSPC Rasa + RS360
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659791


----------



## XPD541

Those C3's are really nice and stable. I love mine.


----------



## CHez

Chez
Phenom II X6 - 1055T-E0
•4017MHz
•Coolit ECO ALC
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659801


----------



## Maranello

No need to include this on the list, I'm already on it with my 970.

Athlon II X4 640 on an ASRock 870 Extreme3. This is the board that over-volted the 970 to 1.60v... well it was a BIOS setting... Load Line Calibration. When set to Auto it does it's own thing... when set to Normal it uses the BIOS setting. It's nice to know what the problem was and credit goes to Rajinder Gill who had the same issue on an ASRock 890FX in this review...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3877/a...ance-scaling/5

Anyway... X4 640 @ 4GHz...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659906

It runs 3.5Ghz at stock (1.40v) and that's where it is normally.


----------



## amorph

amurph0
Phenom II x6 1090T
4013MHz
Venomous-X Black
LINK: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660561


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amurph0;12417533*
> 
> amurph0
> Phenom II x6 1090T
> 4013MHz
> Venomous-X Black
> LINK: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660561


undervolted? 

nicee


----------



## Krakatau

I seem to fail geting my 1090t stable at 4ghz. It is very cool on 3,8, but 4ghz I just cant get the right config (Intel Burn test fail) though it works with 3dMark and normal use.

I tried 1,475 Voltage, and I dont want to put it higher.
I have searched the forums for it , but none of it helped so far, maybe its my motherboard?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krakatau;12417951*
> I seem to fail geting my 1090t stable at 4ghz. It is very cool on 3,8, but 4ghz I just cant get the right config (Intel Burn test fail) though it works with 3dMark and normal use.
> 
> I tried 1,475 Voltage, and I dont want to put it higher.
> I have searched the forums for it , but none of it helped so far, maybe its my motherboard?


if you want 4.0 on that chip,you are going to have to bump the vcore up higher than 1.47.like up around 1.50-1.55


----------



## Krakatau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12417979*
> if you want 4.0 on that chip,you are going to have to bump the vcore up higher than 1.47.like up around 1.50-1.55


Is that safe with my motherboard, It does not have cooling on Mosfet?


----------



## AMOCO

well your only overclocking the chip,so i would say yeah.but don't go above 1.55 and/or 62c.and don't overclock your cpu/nb yet.just work on the cpu for now.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krakatau;12418017*
> Is that safe with my motherboard, It does not have cooling on Mosfet?


Be careful. It's a budget board so it's probably not using the best components. I would get a heatsink or fan blowing on the MOSFETS with that much voltage.


----------



## Krakatau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;12418548*
> Be careful. It's a budget board so it's probably not using the best components. I would get a heatsink or fan blowing on the MOSFETS with that much voltage.


The CPU Heatsink covers the whole MOSFET area, doubt I can fit anything there, the heatsink is like 1,5cm away from the rear exhaust fan, and neck to neck with the top intake fan. It really is quite snug.

Guess Ill just be happy with 3,8. I mean why risk it, for 200mhz?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krakatau;12419305*
> Avatar: Why be normal?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## amorph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jayflores*


undervolted? 

nicee


CPU-Z doesn't show my voltages properly for some reason.

It's actually at 1.38v, peaking at 1.4v under load.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMOCO*


if you want 4.0 on that chip,you are going to have to bump the vcore up higher than 1.47.like up around 1.50-1.55


I don't know why you would say that. There are a lot of 1090T's around, mine included, that will run 4Ghz at sub 1.4vcore.


----------



## CFG9000

Just joined the club today. Running 4.0GHz on my 1090T w/ 1.456V!

H70 keeping it decently within thresholds. The 8K FFTs in Prime95 make it run a little hot between 57C and 59C, but other Prime95 tests don't exceed 54C. Considering the H70 is based on ease-of-use and not pure performance, and that I still have the stock fans on it, I'm satisfied. Maybe when I get some better fans on it, I'll try for 4.1GHz or 4.2GHz.


----------



## Krakatau

Well I did 4Ghz with 1,450, but the temps went to 52 with intel burn full memmory 15 runs. Thats about 8 more than 3,8ghz. With it being winter and colder than summer, I doubt I would be happy with the temps then(My ambient temp is 15-16 I LIKE IT COLDER).

I mean 52 now isnt bad I guess, but wondering how far it will go in the summer. I guess I can turn my 2 120mm cpu fans on 100% , but thats just damn loud hehe.


----------



## tout

I think I am now on board the 4.0 GHz AMD Club. Not sure if I got a golden chip or something but I am sitting at 4.2 GHz with 1.375 volts running Prime as I type this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661863

Edit: Okay now at 4.4 GHz with the same voltage...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661881


----------



## draggy

Please add me to the club

draggy
B55 - C3
4218MHz
Switchtech Apogee GTZ water block
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671802

7 hour 40 min prime95 stable.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


I think I am now on board the 4.0 GHz AMD Club. Not sure if I got a golden chip or something but I am sitting at 4.2 GHz with 1.375 volts running Prime as I type this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661863

Edit: Okay now at 4.4 GHz with the same voltage...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661881


How the??? Are you sure your motherboard isn't auto-adjusting the voltage and CPU-Z is misreporting it? What are the temps like?


----------



## amorph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


I think I am now on board the 4.0 GHz AMD Club. Not sure if I got a golden chip or something but I am sitting at 4.2 GHz with 1.375 volts running Prime as I type this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661863

Edit: Okay now at 4.4 GHz with the same voltage...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661881


That may be from the LLC.

Load Line Calibration or "LLC" (set to AUTO by default on most mobo's that have it) will add some extra juice to your CPU when under load.

For example mine is set to 1.38v, but under load that figure rises to 1.4v.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout;12426100*
> I think I am now on board the 4.0 GHz AMD Club. Not sure if I got a golden chip or something but I am sitting at 4.2 GHz with 1.375 volts running Prime as I type this.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661863
> 
> Edit: Okay now at 4.4 GHz with the same voltage...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661881


damn nice chip!


----------



## jayflores

hahah crazy. everybody gets a goodchance to receive a good 965/1090 these days.


----------



## pRenoM

AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE
H50 Push/Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1663889


----------



## falconkaji

Phenom II X4 955 BE/C3
4250MHz - 1.416etc volts
Scythe Mugen 2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1662965


----------



## nicksasa

I'm going to see what's the max i can boot at with 1.60V








It's so dumb that i can't stabilize 4.1Ghz, well i can but I'm not going to pump 1.59V in it for everyday use ....

Going to try with a higher FSB.


----------



## nicksasa

I hate this chip







You would think it's a C2, not a C3. [email protected] is the max.

Tough my cpunb is kinda good, 3Ghz at 1.48V currently. Gonna try for 3.1/3.2Ghz 50 runs in LinX stable.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa;12448935*
> I hate this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think it's a C2, not a C3.
> 
> Tough my cpunb isk inda good, 3Ghz at 1.48V currently. Gonna try for 3.1/3.2Ghz 50 runs in LinX stable.


WOAH! Thut must run hawt!


----------



## nicksasa

You mean hot ? lol
Nah, I'm on water. Load is 46°C


----------



## King_Cordy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krakatau*


Is that safe with my motherboard, It does not have cooling on Mosfet?


its 4+1 phase don't expect a big overclock unless your ok with frying the board especially quad core, aim for a mild clock or grab a 8 phase motherboard


----------



## mobeious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


I think I am now on board the 4.0 GHz AMD Club. Not sure if I got a golden chip or something but I am sitting at 4.2 GHz with 1.375 volts running Prime as I type this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661863

Edit: Okay now at 4.4 GHz with the same voltage...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1661881


i was able to hit 4.4 on my 965 on 1.375v but wouldnt not complete prime95 i had to boost up to 1.475v to get it stable and i wasnt pleased with the temps so i clocked it back down to 4.1 i dont like my load temps over 50


----------



## nicksasa

[email protected] on the stock HSF ? Proof or ****


----------



## dscroggs4

Dscroggs4
Phenom II X6 1090T BE E0
4.2Ghz @1.48v
Corsair H50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650959


----------



## JE Nightmare

well, i'm between apartments right now. internet does not really exist until the middle of next month. hopefully no one thought i forgot about them or this club. all updates will be done when i can regularly access the internet and the spreadsheet. <3


----------



## hcn

CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Processor
Core : Thuban (45 nm) / Stepping : PH-E0
Freq : 4463.83 MHz @ 1.68v
MB Model : GA-890FXA-UD5
GPU Type : Radeon HD 5850
RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 826.6 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24
Manufacturer : G.Skill
CPU cooling: NOCTUA-NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668146


----------



## noahhova

4.0Ghz!!


----------



## MightyMission

im going for 4ghz NB









i cant get the fsb any higher on this board or maybe its this chip? anyway i diverted attentions to NB to see if it done any better in aida64,and for the most part it was worse!
not a great deal but over half the tests came out better with 3.2 NB...


----------



## Finlandia

Hello, here is link for my CPU-Z Validator:



Nice thing to have this kind of Club for us AMD fans









Jukka alias ''Finlandia'' from Finland.

Cheers


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


im going for 4ghz NB









i cant get the fsb any higher on this board or maybe its this chip? anyway i diverted attentions to NB to see if it done any better in aida64,and for the most part it was worse!
not a great deal but over half the tests came out better with 3.2 NB...


3.8Ghz NB stable on a deneb







What voltage are you using.
You either have a fcking good chip or it's not stable at all. Also you can't get the FSB higher ? Up the chipset/NB voltage (not CPUNB). I can get 330 FSB stable with a small voltage bump.


----------



## kzone75

Hello, guys.







I would like to join, pretty please.

kzone75
Phenom II X4 965 BE RB-C3
4.222 GHz
Cooler Master Hyper 212+

Have had this chip for a couple of weeks. No regrets yet.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672364


----------



## MightyMission

nick:1.504v cpu/1.12v nb/2.22 chipset and 2.2v ram.

Its stable for as long as i keep the temps down,bearing in mind the 11 in the bottom right of the screen is the core temp.
If temps get around mid 20s im heading for bsod.

The max fsb i can get on this mobo/or with this chip-is 277,thats it and no more volts or decreasing the cpu-nb or ram speed or anything will get the cpu speed higher.

It may well be the mobo-i dont know,i was very impressed to find that though i cant get a very high cpu overclock,
i could get a sensible nb which seems much more noticeable when using the computer generally.

I am just caning what i got until bulldozer is available en masse,
its hardly worth spending any more on a ddr2 setup just to find what little headroom is left with am3+ just a few months away.


----------



## r3dij3di

How about this one
R3dij3di
Phenom 955 BE C3 stepping
4050
CM Hyper n520
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1673308


----------



## XPD541

At this time of nite? People are overclocking at THIS time of night?

Uheard of.


----------



## Zamoldac

New entry









•Username: Zamoldac
•CPU / Revision: Athlon II X2 245 / C2
•CPU Clock: 4277Mhz (14.5x 295)
•Cooling: Custom Loop HK 3.0LT/ 240Rad (Push/Pull)
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1673958


----------



## nicksasa

I hope that was just a suicide run ...








Very nice result for an athlon either way


----------



## Zamoldac

Yup, suicide run (I was trying for 4.3Ghz)







, for 24/7 I use 1.52v/ 3.9Ghz (14.5x269).


----------



## StormXLR

Can i get in ? 








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1674234
4.2 ghz is nice speed







?


----------



## nicksasa

Going to do a suicide run, brb (i hope).


----------



## MahnaMahna

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1666586


----------



## nicksasa

I'm giving up on this stupid chip. Can't even boot @ 4.3Ghz 1.63V >_>


----------



## MightyMission

chill it and reap the benefits!


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa;12497281*
> I'm giving up on this stupid chip. Can't even boot @ 4.3Ghz 1.63V >_>


i have a friend that can experience the same stuff man.. also with a 955


----------



## nicksasa

I'm really considering getting a 1090T, but on the other hand i want to have as much cash as possible when BD comes out so i can get the best at launch.

I wonder why my chip is a C3, is more like a great C2. Def not a good one lol


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksasa;12497501*
> I'm really considering getting a 1090T, but on the other hand i want to have as much cash as possible when BD comes out so i can get the best at launch.
> 
> I wonder why my chip is a C3, is more like a great C2. Def not a good one lol


jump into it, since there are no news yet for the BD.







worth the cash out..


----------



## nicksasa

Nah I'm going to wait, I'm fine with my system now.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12497411*
> i have a friend that can experience the same stuff man.. also with a 955


I had the most problems when I tried to boot with the chip at 4.2 and NB at 2600mhz. It turned out that the NB was getting unstable. Better cooling is needed before I reattempt.


----------



## nicksasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12497793*
> I had the most problems when I tried to boot with the chip at 4.2 and NB at 2600mhz. It turned out that the NB was getting unstable. Better cooling is needed before I reattempt.


Well i didn't change my NB when i tried 4.3Ghz it was still on 2.9Ghz ... Might do it again tomorrow then


----------



## Elis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1675395

I am just in by 50 MHz !

By the way, I am having some issues with heat, under prime 95 , it gets to a temperature where it throttles itself, but this temperature is never reached under normal circumstances (even encoding with 6 cores).

So I may have to go full WC when my haf 932 arrives!

Also, are there any cooling solutions for the Voltage Regulators?, my mobo has a heatsink over them but it does get too hot to touch, is this okay or should i look to additional cooling?


----------



## nicksasa

Ans what is that temp then ? Phenom's don't trottle at ~60°C, but at 70°C+ wich is absolutely not good for your chip ..


----------



## el gappo

I vote the list is sorted via frequency


----------



## trulsrohk

I wanna Join!

trulsrohk
Phenom II x4 955 BE C3
4.5 ghz
Push/pull Spire Thermax Eclipse II

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1660324


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


i vote the list is sorted via frequency










+1


----------



## Elis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicksasa*


Ans what is that temp then ? Phenom's don't trottle at ~60Â°C, but at 70Â°C+ wich is absolutely not good for your chip ..


About 60, but it can be a few degrees either way. Since you say that phenoms dont throttle, could it be the motherboard reducing the multiplier (in half, to 7.5) to reduce the temperature of the MOSFETS ?


----------



## nicksasa

They do throttle, but not at ~60Â°C.


----------



## CHez

I vote that the list gets updated some time this year!
com'on now!! lol


----------



## alick

i second that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHez*


I vote that the list gets updated some time this year!
com'on now!! lol


----------



## draggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


well, i'm between apartments right now. internet does not really exist until the middle of next month. hopefully no one thought i forgot about them or this club. all updates will be done when i can regularly access the internet and the spreadsheet. <3


^^


----------



## nicksasa

Stupid chip. I got it to boot at 4.3Ghz with 1.62V but BSOD when loading cpu-z.
4.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1678360


----------



## kromar

maybe someone here can help me, i tried all i can think of but for some reason i always get BSOD's when folding and the bsod error always indicates to a ram problem but i can memtest my ram up to 1900mhz without errors,its only 1600mhz ram... 
so anyone has an ide why i get these annoying bsod's?

do i just have a chip that doesnt like high freq or *** is up?


----------



## nicksasa

Tes your ram up to 1900Mhz without error ? Plz don't tell me you're using memtest to test that


----------



## kromar

well i just did that to see if the ram is faulty but since its capable of such high timings i dont think the ram is really the part thats causing the bsod's. and no i dont push it that high, usually its around 1500-1600.


----------



## nicksasa

You should be using prime95 blend or LinX to test your ram.


----------



## kromar

im using p95... done extensive testing and i always get errors no mather what i do. ive been around for quite some time and surely done hundrets of hours p95 testing with different settings but i just cant figure out why my system wont get stable...

i appreciate the noob infos but i need some serious help here, not some beginners tips:O


----------



## nicksasa

If it BSOD's in folding at home, and your ram is 100% fine you need to up your vcore. My chip is 4h LinX stable and 10h prime blend but it will fail within 5 min when folding. Vcore bump fixed that. And if you're going to say that it's 100% stable, just try it.


----------



## kromar

i tried like 1.55v @ 3.9ghz and it gives me sod's while folding.... thats like the worst chip ever built if its really the vcore...


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHez*


I vote that the list gets updated some time this year!
com'on now!! lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alick*


i second that


I vote reading posts in the thread before you make a post.


----------



## CHez

haha... yea missed that one, gimme a sec to get my foot out of my mouth...


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728










This is under dice too >.> worst chip i have ever benched.

reflex99
Athlon II X2 C2
4060MHz
Dry Ice

Biggest PoS of a chip i have ever used. GAH THIS THING MAKES ME RAGE


----------



## MightyMission

Kromar:
could the bsod's be caused by you using 4 sticks of ram? 8 gig wouldnt be fully utilised anyway so i would take a pair of sticks out and see if its the IMC thats causing the bsod.


----------



## kromar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Kromar:
could the bsod's be caused by you using 4 sticks of ram? 8 gig wouldnt be fully utilised anyway so i would take a pair of sticks out and see if its the IMC thats causing the bsod.


i also tried with 2 sticks and its exactly the same... and i need the 8gb of ram


----------



## g1zm0

•Username: g1zm0
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 955 - RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4018 MHz
•Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev.2
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679575

Must have gotten a pretty nice chip


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g1zm0*


•Username: g1zm0
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 955 - RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4018 MHz
•Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro rev.2
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1679575

Must have gotten a pretty nice chip










pretty good







but I think that the core temp is too high if you plan to keep these settings in daily use (62 is maximum from datasheet)
do you use the stock heatsink?


----------



## g1zm0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liberato87*


pretty good







but I think that the core temp is too high if you plan to keep these settings in daily use (62 is maximum from datasheet)
do you use the stock heatsink?


I don't use the stock, that maximum temp is from running Prime95 for 7 hours. Normally i'm around 45 - 50 C. But I'm going to getting the Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## alick

omg its snowing in Vancouver right now!
I am almost temped to take my system put it outside in the -3 and oc that sucker and see if i can get above 5ghz lol so temped to last night it was -8 out lol
maybe after my lunch so temped


----------



## liberato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g1zm0;12533158*
> I don't use the stock, that maximum temp is from running Prime95 for 7 hours. Normally i'm around 45 - 50 C. But I'm going to getting the *Noctua NH-D14*.


I got it.. and I love it


----------



## tehpyrate

my 4 gigahertz


----------



## mobeious

add me


----------



## WizrdSleevz

•Username: F-U-B-A-R
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 955 - RB-C2
•CPU Clock: 4030 MHz
•Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681257

Add plz


----------



## StormXLR

•Username StormXLR

•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II 1090t Black Edition

•CPU Clock 3.2 GHz Stock oced @ 4214 Mhz

•Cooling Corsiar H70 Liquid Cooling with custom fans

•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1674234


----------



## full_force1986

•Username: full_force1986
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4013 MHz
•Cooling: Corsair H70
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681531

Also here is my Prime95 results after 10hrs.


----------



## funkyslayer

Add me to the cluuub









•Username Katastroffe
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE C3
•CPU Clock 4013.4
•Cooling Noctua NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684671

Stable with 8hrs prime small ftts followed by 8 hrs of prime blend test.


----------



## solar0987

add me

•Username solar0987

•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II 1055T

•CPU Clock 4.11

•Cooling Rasa 240rs
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684714


----------



## matt1898

add me please!

•Username matt1898

•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II 965BE c3

•CPU Clock 4.21 ghz

•Cooling Cooler Master Hyper TX-3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677922


----------



## koekmeister

Koekmeister
Amd 1075t
Cpu clock 4Ghz
Scythe ninja 3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685608


----------



## EmL

•Username - EmL
•CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II x4 955 / RB-C3
•CPU Clock - 4000.1MHz
•Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus with Push'n'Pull
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1687908


----------



## saiyanzzrage

ill post a cpu-z screenie tonight...been running my 1090t @4.1ghz and 3000nb for almost a year now 24/7


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage;12583559*
> ill post a cpu-z screenie tonight...been running my 1090t @4.1ghz and 3000nb for almost a year now 24/7


What's your CPU-NB voltage?


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;12535149*
> omg its snowing in Vancouver right now!
> I am almost temped to take my system put it outside in the -3 and oc that sucker and see if i can get above 5ghz lol so temped to last night it was -8 out lol
> maybe after my lunch so temped


LOL this made me think. My wife wants me to move right next to the dryer. During the winter I could run a tube to the outside and have a big tub of antifreeze outher and then pipe it through my PC.


----------



## alick

depends how cold it is outside lol. i was only able to get 4.5ghz but the temp from just the cold got my system down to 10c and at full load it was up to 17c lol it was -3c out snowing i guess something to think about next winter
nice







[/URL] 4.5ghz by alicklee, on Flickr







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz;12585488*
> LOL this made me think. My wife wants me to move right next to the dryer. During the winter I could run a tube to the outside and have a big tub of antifreeze outher and then pipe it through my PC.


----------



## koekmeister

That looks realy amazing:thumb:


----------



## alick

in my room i get about 32 to 39c idle. and having my computer outside at -3c drops the temp about 30c wow crazy. maybe winter i hope to be bulldozer overclocking














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12586619*
> That looks realy amazing:thumb:


----------



## koekmeister

Sometimes winter comes in handy haha


----------



## MightyMission

alick,the quote in your sig is how i have my cpu/gpu cooling set up








i dont need to run the a/c unit to further chill the pc all the time as it sits around 5-20c all day long!


----------



## Dissentience

OC with new motherboard:

CPU-NB is at 2800MHz


----------



## JE Nightmare

Well, my internet gets turned on tomorrow so sometime after work ill get started on a massive update.


----------



## Croftie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage;12583559*
> ill post a cpu-z screenie tonight...been running my 1090t @4.1ghz and 3000nb for almost a year now 24/7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;12583670*
> What's your CPU-NB voltage?


Seconded, what is your CPU-NB voltage? Mine needs 1.425v and I'm not sure if that's ok for 24/7.


----------



## HAF Modder

HAF Modder
Phenom X4 955BE C2
4060Hz
XSPC Rasa 750 RX360

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1691319

Idle temps 36C...
Load Prime95 45C..


----------



## dan0h

Would you be so kind as to uhh ... add me









dan0h
Phenom II X4 965 BE (Deneb RB-C3)
4085 Mhz
Cooled by Black Ice GTX 240 (2xScythe Kaze Jyuni 1900's)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1691435

Idle @ 24c
Full Bore (wPrime) @ 35c


----------



## xtce650

Count me in! my 1st OC. 29c @ idle. still testing her.

xtce650
PhenomII X4 B60 / C3
4007mhz
Cooling: Corsair A50
updated link below (stable w/prime95)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696095


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm starting the updates, throughout the night i'll keep working on it.


----------



## mobeious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690290

my new update


----------



## preachp

Hi All,
So I got up to 4.1 ghz on air but I can't get past 2.4 ghz on the fsb oc. Still 20100 on 3dMark06 at 4 ghz with a 5850 is pretty respectable for a 790 chipset board.


----------



## Nikkopo

Id like to join.

http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5506/4ghzq.jpg

Please message me when you have added.

thanks


----------



## Exar_kun

I wouldn't mind joining also.

- Core: 4.01ghz
- NB: 3gHz
- vCore: 1.41v
- vNB: 1.3v
- Ram Speed / Timings: 1672mhz @ 9-9-9-24
- FSB: 250
- Multi: 16
- Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
- Cooler: Corsair H70 (Coolermaster Fans 90CFM at only 19dBA P/P config)
- Stable: Y










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694065


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Seems like I'm the only x4 925 to pop 4.0! Woot woot! lol!
Here's a link to my CPU-Z!
Here's a link to my thread!

edit: Forgot my cooling! Cooler Master N 520


----------



## mobeious

o ya

thermalright silver arrow FTW

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694259


----------



## langer1972

Here is a update on mine.This is now what I am happy with.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694233


----------



## sumonpathak

•sumonpathak
•AMD Phenom II X4 965BE C3
•4218.72 MHz
•Hyper N 520
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672042

will this do?


----------



## _Nevets_

Hello everyone.. i made it to 4.1 ghz! lol .. now i just wish i could make it to 4.2


----------



## sumonpathak

^^you should get there....bump d voltage up...just a bit.....


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

I did it, how do a validate it? BTW, I didn't lowering any of my voltages. Should I? Tell me what to do, all I did was set it at 20x on my new motherboard and I hit 4ghz. BTW, I really don't notice any speed increases in any game other than Mafia II. Mafia II is the only game I've ever noticed dramatic fps increase when increasing my ghz.


----------



## _Nevets_

get fraps if u want to be able to tell speed differences.. its a fps measuring prog


----------



## TronRR

Getting there

TronRR
Athlon II X2 260 3.2
4.01Ghz
Corsair H50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696754


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*


get fraps if u want to be able to tell speed differences.. its a fps measuring prog


I have fraps, thats why I didn't see any speed differences. And I've used the ingame benchmarks too. And Mafia 2 is only game I notice speed increases. I'll try gta maybe sooner or later, I'm not in a hurry to install it. But I have a suspicion that game will take advantage of a faster cpu.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i've finished updating everyone that read the op and posted accordingly.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

1.52v is safe for 24/7 under water? (1090T)


----------



## MightyMission

yes apparently 1.5 is fine for a decent air cooler and 1.6 for water and whatever your mad enough to throw at it with extreme cooling


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!;12646288*
> 1.52v is safe for 24/7 under water? (1090T)


Well I've got mine @1.55v on water and everything is fine.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Thanx +rep x2


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!;12646288*
> 1.52v is safe for 24/7 under water? (1090T)


Wel if got mine running 4.2Ghz and it uses 1.6v.
So youre safe


----------



## jcrogers2008

•jcrogers2008
•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 
•4013.6
•Hypercooler 212+ / 2 Noctua in push/pull
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698129


----------



## Concorde105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12646602*
> Wel if got mine running 4.2Ghz and it uses 1.6v.
> So youre safe


Please, for the sake of your chip, don't use 1.6v, unless you plan to be upgrading soon.


----------



## slappo

I hope it's not too late to join









Slappo
1100T - PH-E0
4008MHz
Corsair A70
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698285

The validation says my core voltage is 1.3, and i'm pretty sure its not


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Concorde105*


Please, for the sake of your chip, don't use 1.6v, unless you plan to be upgrading soon.










Already did it, now running at 1.5v
Wasn't a realy wise decision of me









I appreciate your reaction( warning )

Greetz koekmeister


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koekmeister*


Already did it, now running at 1.5v
Wasn't a realy wise decision of me









I appreciate your reaction( warning )

Greetz koekmeister


1.55v will be fine with real good cooling


----------



## full_force1986

Please update me im number 288.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1699551


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO;12653401*
> 1.55v will be fine with real good cooling


Wel i use the corsair h70 push/pull idle 24 and load 40.


----------



## Nikkopo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12657271*
> Wel i use the corsair h70 push/pull idle 24 and load 40.


Hard time believeing that in case you havent done anything special with the CPU or cooler.


----------



## koekmeister

Oowh i see haven't updated my system specification. Must be 4Ghz and 1.55v. And I don't use the standard corsair fans. I use the scythe gentle typhoon. Maybe that's why my temp are lower then normal.


----------



## liberato87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koekmeister*


Oowh i see haven't updated my system specification. Must be 4Ghz and 1.55v. And I don't use the standard corsair fans. I use the scythe gentle typhoon. Maybe that's why my temp are lower then normal.










1.55v for "only" 4ghz??
I think your vcore it's too high!


----------



## slappo

I agree, i just tested almost stable with only 1.387 vcore


----------



## empnero

empnero
Phenom II x6 1090t Rev. PH-E0
4161MHz
Corsair H70 w/ 2 SFF21G fans
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1701997


----------



## HAGNK

one day i will get 4ghz stable atm my chip doesnt like anything above 3.64 bring on the water cooling


----------



## MightyMission

i would agree with the water cooling,as much for bringing down temps as the bit when you load a game and expect the noise from the gpu fan spooling up and..wait...wait...wait,oh yes....priceless


----------



## quaaark

quaaark
Athlon II X3 450 @ 4Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1702788

It has passed 6 hours of prime thus far...


----------



## Dissentience

Yay, 4.2GHz stable with 2800MHz CPU-NB. That max temp of 49C is after running Prime for 30 min, then IBT a few times just to make sure.


----------



## _Nevets_

im afraid to try it...


----------



## JE Nightmare

CPU-Z link Dissentience.


----------



## ajmidd12

Stable







Prime95 tested for 16 hours before stopping

Submitted for acceptance.... 4.3GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1611641


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12687772*
> CPU-Z link Dissentience.


Whoops, forgot. I have since taken it back down to 4 GHz though. It went unstable after 2 hours of Prime and I don't really think upping the vcore to 1.5 is worth the 200MHz when I can get 4.0GHz at 1.42v. I guess my chip is just one that doesn't want to go over 4GHz easily.

Maybe I will go for 4.2-4.3 GHz later with 1.5+ vcore and watch temps.

Here's the validation anyway:


----------



## Annex

Also stable in prime for 12 hours


----------



## Dissentience

OK, my chip just doesn't like to be past 4.1GHz. I can get it IBT maximum stress level stable at 4.3GHz but it wants almost 1.55v to do so. I have it running rock solid at 4.1GHz with 1.45v for my 24/7 overclock.


----------



## _Nevets_

does it make a chip less dependable if you disable a core? i disabled three to get to 4.250 GHz... is that cheating?


----------



## Annex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


OK, my chip just doesn't like to be past 4.1GHz. I can get it IBT maximum stress level stable at 4.3GHz but it wants almost 1.55v to do so. I have it running rock solid at 4.1GHz with 1.45v for my 24/7 overclock.




Quad cores might be different, but I'd be really happy with 4.3ghz with only 1.55 on my 1090t.


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annex;12712913*
> Quad cores might be different, but I'd be really happy with 4.3ghz with only 1.55 on my 1090t.


Yeah I figured out my temps are in check at that voltage. Gotta love water cooling! I'm shooting for 4.4 right now but I don't know if I want to go that high for a 24/7 OC. I will report back later with validation after some testing.

EDIT: I ran 5 passes of IBT at very high, but got inaccurate results. Max temp 57C. Oh well, I am happy with 4.1GHz at only 1.46v, max temp 52C


----------



## Kevlo

Kevlo
Phenom II 955 Rev. C3
4025Mhz
CoolerMaster Hyper212+ Push/Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709350


----------



## slappo

Yay! I finally found out that I had a bad stick of RAM >.<
RMA in progress









Heres my stable clock with the one stick:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711560

And screeny:
I have Prime95 and IBT running at the moment and will keep them running for a few hours.










Also, just farting around with memtest, I was able to run memtest without errors @ 1800MHz 6-8-6-18 --1.7v for 2 hours before I rebooted


----------



## quaaark

coming for more!

quaaark
Athlon II x3 450 C3
4304.01 MHz
Hyper 212+ push/pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711565


----------



## Tw34k

Tw34k
AMD Phenom II X2 555 RB-C3
4125.08 MHz (250 * 16.5)
Stock X4 air cooler
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711612

Sig rig, has been running stable at 250 x16 for months now, recently bumped multiplyer to 16.5 yesterday.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I hope you don't think you're exempt from everyone else Tw34k.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12734673*
> Tw34k
> 
> Sig rig, has been running stable at 250 x16 for months now, recently bumped multiplyer to 16.5 yesterday.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711612


You should follow the _*FORMAT*_:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;12131306*
> Please add me to the AMD 4ghz OC Club:
> 
> •Username =» XPD541
> •CPU / Revision =» Phenom II X4 965BE C3
> •CPU Clock =» 4.00GHz
> •Cooling =» Cooler Master Hyper212+ (SingleCM 120mm Fan - PUSH)
> •CPU-Z Link =» http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616908
> •Screenshot =»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Salivates*_


----------



## Tw34k

Sry, I got sidetracked getting the cpu-z validation and forgot to finish my post.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12737237*
> Sry, I got sidetracked getting the cpu-z validation and forgot to finish my post.


lol, it's ok. I am a scatterbrain too! Looks like you have a slightly higher clock than what I can get with mine with my current cooling. Mebe it's time for me to finally spring for that H70... hmmmm


----------



## ciceu4

I'm in with a modest result for now







.
•Username =» ciceu4
•CPU / Revision =» Phenom II X4 955BE C3
•CPU Clock =» 4013.53 mhz
•Cooling =» Scythe Ninja 3 + 1 fan push
•CPU-Z Link =» http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1712924
•Screenshot =»

L.E. JE Nightmare it's ok now ?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciceu4;12743253*
> I'm in with a modest result for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1712924


actually you're not because you can't read the op.


----------



## BearStyle

BearStyle
Amd Phenom2 555 BE,revision RB-C3
Stock Speed 3200mhz
Overclock Speed 4300mhz Rock SOlid-1.456-1.472v
Air Cooling-AC FREEZER 64Pro

Validation:








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713975


----------



## ciceu4

Tomorow 4.2 ghz.
•Username =» ciceu4
•CPU / Revision =» Phenom II X4 955BE C3
•CPU Clock =» 4093.53 MHz
•Cooling =» Scythe Ninja 3 + 1 fan push
•CPU-Z Link =»http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714178


----------



## Dissentience

Decided to go on a sort of suicide run



Now to run P95...


----------



## Citra

Wow some of you are overclocking pretty high with a nvidia chipset. I feel better now. Hopefully I can reach 4ghz...


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;12756266*
> Decided to go on a sort of suicide run
> 
> 
> 
> Now to run P95...


Instant BSOD


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;12756356*
> Instant BSOD


Thats what im thinking


----------



## MightyMission

citra 4ghz+ should be relatively easy with sensible cooling


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12756708*
> citra 4ghz+ should be relatively easy with sensible cooling


Do you think my 212+ is enough?


----------



## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Ctrl+Alt+Del
Phenom II X6 1100T
4.01 GHz
H50 w/ Thermaltake AF0026

Proof in the Siggy and here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717045


----------



## MightyMission

im not too clued up on air cooling but i have seen alot of users here have the 212+ so it must be a good hsf








i have been looking for am3 mobos and the m4n98 has been one alongside the msi 980 model that appeals to me,whats the highest clock you have got with your mobo?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12756811*
> im not too clued up on air cooling but i have seen alot of users here have the 212+ so it must be a good hsf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been looking for am3 mobos and the m4n98 has been one alongside the msi 980 model that appeals to me,whats the highest clock you have got with your mobo?


I didn't start overclocking yet.








I will soon though.
Only problem with the MSI is the mosfets once again.


----------



## The_Punisher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;12756778*
> Do you think my 212+ is enough?


I did it on a 955 with my 212+ push/pull scythe slipstreams with shrouds, 1.425v


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Punisher;12756862*
> I did it on a 955 with my 212+ push/pull scythe slipstreams with shrouds, 1.425v


Hopefully I can too. 1090t creates more heat.


----------



## MightyMission

mm im not sold on all the drama surrounding mosfets ,considering i have 4+1 heatsinked and push 1.6v sometimes.
but yes msi seem to have problems with there cheaper mobo's.i would just bodge a heatsink from an older mobo thats no longer functional.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12757018*
> mm im not sold on all the drama surrounding mosfets ,considering i have 4+1 heatsinked and push 1.6v sometimes.
> but yes msi seem to have problems with there cheaper mobo's.i would just bodge a heatsink from an older mobo thats no longer functional.


The guy with the MSI nvidia board showed the mosfets burning under the heatsink. Anyways, hopefully I can get to 4 ghz this week.


----------



## Dissentience

Quality 4+1 > MSI 4+1 by a mile


----------



## ajmidd12

Crap sorry for not reading the first post

Reading > Me, let's try this again.

Please add me to the AMD 4ghz OC Club:

•Username =» ajmidd12
•CPU / Revision =» Phenom II X4 955BE RB-C3
•CPU Clock =» 4.309GHz
•Cooling =» Xigmatek Dark Knight
•CPU-Z Link =» http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1611641


----------



## raisethe3

That's much better. How are your temps? i gotta say, that's a pretty high clock. I am only able to hit 4.0~4.1 Ghz on mine using the same cooler.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Crap sorry for not reading the first post

Reading > Me, let's try this again.

Please add me to the AMD 4ghz OC Club:

•Username =Â» ajmidd12
•CPU / Revision =Â» Phenom II X4 955BE RB-C3
•CPU Clock =Â» 4.309GHz
•Cooling =Â» Xigmatek Dark Knight
•CPU-Z Link =Â» http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1611641


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


That's much better. How are your temps? i gotta say, that's a pretty high clock. I am only able to hit 4.0~4.1 Ghz on mine using the same cooler.


Temps were in the 55-60 range at the end of the test it was stable at 58c

I had all my fans in teh Antec 900 running at full speed, plus my ambiant temp was about 23c or so.


----------



## raisethe3

Judging by your avi, your DK is mounted horizontally? I think it would be nice if you mounted vertically.

You can buy this cheap kit here. Trust me, you will benefit from it a lot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Temps were in the 55-60 range at the end of the test it was stable at 58c

I had all my fans in teh Antec 900 running at full speed, plus my ambiant temp was about 23c or so.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Judging by your avi, your DK is mounted horizontally? I think it would be nice if you mounted vertically.

You can buy this cheap kit here. Trust me, you will benefit from it a lot.


If anything, i would think it would be worse as it would be pulling heat from the video cards throught the heatsink


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


If anything, i would think it would be worse as it would be pulling heat from the video cards throught the heatsink


that's what he is saying, he is suggesting switching the orientation of it.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hellooo Overclockers!









First time post after I've been watching the site for about a week now, can I join the club too?









•Mr.Steve
•1100T / PH-E0
•4043MHz
•Corsair A70 w/upgraded fans(2x133CFM)
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715467

FINALLY I find a community of overclockers sharing there knowledge in helping achieve just one more MHz


----------



## slappo

Quote:


> Hellooo Overclockers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •Mr.Steve
> •1100T / PH-E0
> •4043MHz
> •Corsair A70 w/upgraded fans(2x133CFM)
> •http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715467


We have almost the EXACT same system, creepy. Where in Canada you at?


----------



## ajmidd12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;12761774*
> Judging by your avi, your DK is mounted horizontally? I think it would be nice if you mounted vertically.
> 
> You can buy this cheap kit here. Trust me, you will benefit from it a lot.


You are correct it is orientated horizontally, and yes it pulls the air from around the GPU's, even though the front 2 fans are running high the case still runs fairly warm.

I just purchased what you recommended as well as two Xigmatek fans with a black shroud and blue fans. I want to orientate the DK to blow out the back of the unit using two fans as a wind tunnel sort of way.

Hopefully that drops my temps a bit. While folding SMP this comp is running at 40C on full load.

Thanks for the advice









*EDIT* Newegg.ca has already shipped my items, I should see them in about 3 days or so. I can't wait


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12762680*
> that's what he is saying, he is suggesting switching the orientation of it.


Alright, then that was just a confusion of semantics


----------



## raisethe3

Hope it works out well for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


You are correct it is orientated horizontally, and yes it pulls the air from around the GPU's, even though the front 2 fans are running high the case still runs fairly warm.

I just purchased what you recommended as well as two Xigmatek fans with a black shroud and blue fans. I want to orientate the DK to blow out the back of the unit using two fans as a wind tunnel sort of way.

Hopefully that drops my temps a bit. While folding SMP this comp is running at 40C on full load.

Thanks for the advice









*EDIT* Newegg.ca has already shipped my items, I should see them in about 3 days or so. I can't wait










Its all good.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


Alright, then that was just a confusion of semantics


----------



## (mirror)52-D.S.L.

Username (mirror)52-d.s.l. - tryptamine machine
•CPU / Revision x4 955 3.2ghz-4.3ghz
•CPU Clock 205mhzx19
•Cooling hyper212








•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717119 id:1717119


----------



## MightyMission

nice overclock!


----------



## Dissentience

Yes, very nice! Looks like you got a gem of a chip there. My 965 wants 1.56v to be stable at 4.3GHz







What is your CPU-NB at?


----------



## th3illusiveman

i can't get 4ghz


----------



## MightyMission

up the volts?
up the cooling?
down the ram divider?
up the ram volts?
down the cpu nb?
up the cpu nb volts?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12774976*
> up the volts?
> up the cooling?
> down the ram divider?
> up the ram volts?
> down the cpu nb?
> up the cpu nb volts?


You need funding to do that









I've completed a Suicide 4Ghz run of 3dMark11.

it made some tasty numbers


----------



## MightyMission

you dont need funding you need bodgeability








so will it not go 4ghz 24/7?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12775094*
> you dont need funding you need bodgeability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so will it not go 4ghz 24/7?


Nope. My cooler and Motherboard won't allow it.

but its okay. 3.75Ghz is okay.... (shhh, it helps me sleep at night!)


----------



## _Nevets_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12774976*
> up the volts?
> up the cooling?
> down the ram divider?
> up the ram volts?
> down the cpu nb?
> up the cpu nb volts?


i cant get 4GHz either..
what are the pro's and cons of disabling cores?


----------



## MightyMission

i should think 4 ghz is attainable with most of the newer phenoms If cooled enough.
having said that i had lots of trouible getting 4ghz stable with purely fsb overclock on my stock cooler.disabling cores is viable if your determined though a higher prize is lower cpu speed and 3ghz + Northbridge.


----------



## Wbroach23

i will be here hopefully next week with mine being at 4ghz or higher my cooler and memory will be here monday night muhahahaha!!!!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_;12775984*
> i cant get 4GHz either..
> what are the pro's and cons of disabling cores?


Pro: Run a bit cooler, might get more OC on the other cores
Cons: Massive Decrease in performance in quad threaded applications (Can Not be made up with OC), your disabling a ******* core, its not going to end well.

Just dont do it.

If you really wanted to get the best OC, OC some cores while leaving other cores at their max using software overclocking like in the AMD Overdrive program, i believe that will let you clock different cores at different things


----------



## Trust

*•Username:* Trust
*•CPU / Revision:* AMD Phenom II X4 970 RB-C3
*•CPU Clock:* 4104.09 (228.01 * 18)
*•Cooling:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro
*•CPU-Z Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718057


----------



## Dissentience

This dang chip. It threw a BSOD last night while folding, from the logs looks like at about 3AM, so after a little over 5 hours. Upped the core and NB volts one bump.


----------



## MightyMission

4.1 cpu/2.8nb is still very good
try as i may i cant get more than 4.1 cpu even if the nb can get 3.8,it stays stable as long as the chiller is running,anything over maybe 14c and it will bsod.


----------



## _Nevets_

Damb.. your gettin 14c under load? whats that cooler again?


----------



## MightyMission

the concept for my cooler is similar to this i guess:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/coo...iller-review/1
a portable air conditioning unit for cooling the liquid in a liquid cooled system.

It can get the system real cold using a chiller but nowhere near as cold as phase change or DICE or Ln2,the only real benefit over those other forms of aggressive cooling is that you can run your computer daily using it.


----------



## _Nevets_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


i should think 4 ghz is attainable with most of the newer phenoms If cooled enough.
having said that i had lots of trouible getting 4ghz stable with purely fsb overclock on my stock cooler.disabling cores is viable if your determined though a higher prize is lower cpu speed and 3ghz + Northbridge.


yeah i mean im seeing less lag and less hanging up when im on all 4 cores..
it demands a little more clock speed but it works .. .

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


Pro: Run a bit cooler, might get more OC on the other cores
Cons: Massive Decrease in performance in quad threaded applications (Can Not be made up with OC), your disabling a ******* core, its not going to end well.

Just dont do it.

If you really wanted to get the best OC, OC some cores while leaving other cores at their max using software overclocking like in the AMD Overdrive program, i believe that will let you clock different cores at different things


yeah i was hoping i wasnt the only one... i had tried it and with all but one core disabled + the stability was unbeliveable. . booted @ 4.25 once. . but my cpu temps were spiking all over the place!! rapidly as hell... and wouldnt boot most games and i couldnt belive Doom3 wouldnt launch because back when i first played that game they didnt even have multi-core's. LOL.


----------



## TheHaddock

My first overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718728

Finally at 4


----------



## JE Nightmare

What was the point in that post haddock? I hope it wasn't you half way trying to say you wanted to be included. If you WERE in fact trying to be included, you would have done what everyone else has done and read the op.


----------



## TheHaddock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12785037*
> What was the point in that post haddock? I hope it wasn't you half way trying to say you wanted to be included. If you WERE in fact trying to be included, you would have done what everyone else has done and read the op.


Well i'm not running 4ghz 24/7 yet, so i'm not going for the inclusion.
Just sharing my first OC.


----------



## JE Nightmare

this club never has/never will be about stability...


----------



## Melty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718822

Corsair h50 with 2x Akasa Viper - push - pull

This is my 24/7 clock


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12785470*
> this club never has/never will be about stability...


I would more likely consider a 4Ghz clock more impressive if it is stable, becuase i couldnt give a rats ass if you could run you CPU at 7Ghz, if its not stable in my mind its no better than at stock. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## crunchie

Well, my car will do over 160Km/h but it's a lot more stable @ 100Km/h







. Does that mean I shouldn't be impressed with the 160? (I just picked a figure as well.)


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_;12782320*
> Damb.. your gettin 14c under load? whats that cooler again?


He's using a chiller. I wish I had one just for crazy suicide runs and benching haha.

So it looks like my 4.1GHz CPU/2.8GHz NB OC is finally 100% stable, I have been folding for the last eight hours while I was away at work and she's still chugging along








It looks like the magic numbers are 1.46v CPU, 1.42v CPU-NB, and 1.56v RAM (running at tighter timings). My max CPU socket temp while folding is 48C, thats with a 21-22C ambient


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo;12786485*
> I would more likely consider a 4Ghz clock more impressive if it is stable, becuase i couldnt give a rats ass if you could run you CPU at 7Ghz, if its not stable in my mind its no better than at stock. But thats just my opinion.


that's what this club is for, not mine. this club was based around people who get a thrill out of suicide runs.


----------



## crunchie

What do you guys reckon is the average cpu-nb OC on the Phenom II X4's?
From what I have seen, it's around the 2600-2800Mhz.


----------



## Dissentience

Yeah seems like most can get to 2800 easily, ideally around 1.4-1.45v


----------



## MightyMission

anyone know how to see your cpu nb voltage?
i cant get to it due to a bug in my beta bios (alliteration)
but yes it seems 2.6-2.8 is pretty much the norm,whihc is odd since the ht can go to 5.2ghz im abit lost as to how it can go over 2.6 as its 2.6 each way on the up and down stream i think.


----------



## _Nevets_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12787100*
> What do you guys reckon is the average cpu-nb OC on the Phenom II X4's?
> From what I have seen, it's around the 2600-2800Mhz.


mine crashes at anything higher than 2800. seems more stable at 2600


----------



## MightyMission

can you increase the cpu-nb volts?
i found adding a better cooling solution to the mcp and sb helped oc's oddly enough
as cpu-nb is integrated to the cpu


----------



## C0OIM4N

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720834

Phenom II x4 955 BE
Rev RB-C3
Stable @ 4018 MHz @ 1.425v (shows as 1.44v in CPU-Z)
Using a Corsair Hydro H70


----------



## Dr Nick

I've got a 1090T running, so far, stable at 4Ghz with a Cooler Master V6GT.
1.45v and 20x200.
Tested with Prime95 for an hour, no crashes, errors or warnings.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721643

E: Revision E0


----------



## Dissentience

1 hour of prime generally doesn't guarantee stability


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> 1 hour of prime generally doesn't guarantee stability


Agreed, I failed on blend after 14 hours Prime once, just had to bump vcore up one and now it will prime 24 hours and IBT over 150 passes, stable.


----------



## Dissentience

I have a way of stress testing that some people may consider strange. For testing core clocks and temps I do 10 runs IBT max stress level, for testing CPU-NB and RAM overclocks I do Prime 4096k FFTs for ~1hr, then I start folding and if I can fold 24/7 I consider my overclock 100% stable. My current OC has been folding nonstop since Friday afternoon


----------



## Mr.Steve

Whoo! Finally stable and able to join.









•Mr.Steve
•1100T / E0
•4141MHz
•Corsair A70 w/2x 133cfm fans
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## _Nevets_

im about to do a little suicide run... heheh heres where im at -->


----------



## _Nevets_

well ive ogot some screen shots for ya i just nee dto figure out how to attatch em


----------



## _Nevets_

1st one is 45 sec .. second one is 2 min.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



1st one is 45 sec .. second one is 2 min.


Is that total time before crashing? or...

Sorry, slightly confused


----------



## Dr Nick

Well, I let Prime95 run overnight, load temp stayed the same and I got no warnings after 12 hours.

Username: Dr Nick
CPU/Rev: Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
Clock: 4.018Ghz
Cooling: Cooler Master V6GT
CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721643


----------



## Fakirr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Melty*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718822

Corsair h50 with 2x Akasa Viper - push - pull

This is my 24/7 clock










It took us a while dude but we got there in the end! when your resi mod for that H50 arrives we'll get 4.2GHz stable


----------



## Gibs

•Username - Gibs
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II x6 1090T/PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4.08GHz
•Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev2 
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1721543


----------



## Fakirr

Whats your temps on full load @ 4.08GHZ with air?


----------



## Gibs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fakirr*


Whats your temps on full load @ 4.08GHZ with air?


Full load for 8 hours temps were at 58C 100% fan speed. But I need to re seat my cooler as I rushed it last time and I dont think its a very good contact. But with just daily use temps sit at about 38-42C


----------



## Kevlo

I get around 48C to 49C under full load


----------



## _Nevets_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12810555*
> Is that total time before crashing? or...
> 
> Sorry, slightly confused


oh, i was just afraid that it would crash. it didnt crash until i tried to bump the voltage down actually. Today this OC is actually kinda runnin like a champ.. i played some games with it for a few hours. this mayhave not been a suicide run after all, lol


----------



## B NEGATIVE

i got 4 on my old board..
working slowly up to 4 on my new board,i have patience......


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_;12813956*
> oh, i was just afraid that it would crash. it didnt crash until i tried to bump the voltage down actually. Today this OC is actually kinda runnin like a champ.. i played some games with it for a few hours. this mayhave not been a suicide run after all, lol


Well congrats!









I tried a suicide run last night, comp posted at 4.73, ALMOST booted windows @ 4.6, finally booted at 4.5, but had to use 1.6v LOL

back down to my stable clock, 4175MHz @ 1.425v


----------



## ILX

* Username: ILX
* CPU/Rev: Phenom II X4 965BE C3
* Clock: 4125.83 MHz
* Cooling: Titan TTC-NK15TB (Vanessa)
* CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888400


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILX;12822932*
> * Username: ILX
> * CPU/Rev: Phenom II X4 965BE C3
> * Clock: 4125.83 MHz
> * Cooling: Titan TTC-NK15TB (Vanessa)
> * CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888400


Holy S***! NICE mem timings man, what voltage do you need to run cas5


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12826389*
> Holy S***! NICE mem timings man, what voltage do you need to run cas5


I think that is DDR2...


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;12826533*
> I think that is DDR2...












You are correct, lol my eyes instantly zoned on the 5-5-5-18 timings
..here brain have some coffee


----------



## Dissentience

Well anyway to answer your question, probably around 1.8v


----------



## ILX

@2.1v, but that's the default for CL4 version


----------



## tha808evangelist

how can i put my info???

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726445
View attachment 201535


----------



## raisethe3

By editing your post and filling these in?

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha808evangelist;12833793*
> how can i put my info???
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726445
> View attachment 201535


----------



## Wbroach23

ooo oooo me too i just made it past 4ghz last night i got my new cooler and couldnt sleep lol. I'll have to get the CPU-Z link when i get home dont have one yet. I've never validated before lol what exactally do i do to validate, just click on it lol?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


ooo oooo me too i just made it past 4ghz last night i got my new cooler and couldnt sleep lol. I'll have to get the CPU-Z link when i get home dont have one yet. I've never validated before lol what exactally do i do to validate, just click on it lol?


Ya, thats all.


----------



## langer1972

I don't see mine up there?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694233


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *langer1972*


I don't see mine up there?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694233


Did you put it in the correct format?


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Hi everyone, thought I'd join the club.

•WildcatWhiz
•AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE C3
•4.0Ghz (20x200)
•Coolermaster Hyper 212+ under oil
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727904


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


Did you put it in the correct format?


no, he didn't.


----------



## langer1972

I thought it was the link to cpuz?I put that up there.


----------



## langer1972

langer1972
PH-E0
4140.89 MHz
Cool IT Systems ECO-R ECO A.L.C Push Pull



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727942


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;12843545*
> langer1972
> PH-E0
> 4140.89 MHz
> Cool IT Systems ECO-R ECO A.L.C Push Pull


That is correct, apart from the banner, it needs to be in link form.

This would be yours:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727942


----------



## langer1972

Ok I did everything I was told to do but I am still not up on the 4GHz club ya oh well.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972;12845008*
> Ok I did everything I was told to do but I am still not up on the 4GHz club ya oh well.


i gave up updating the spreadsheet every day a long time ago... it gets updated once a week...


----------



## langer1972

Sorry.


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12845115*
> i gave up updating the spreadsheet every day a long time ago... it gets updated once a week...


I think all of us owe you a big thank you for running this club in the first place.

Now, please add me to the spreadsheet.







Just kidding, whenever you get the chance.


----------



## Kibaa12

Thuban
AMD Phenom II x6 1055T
4.01Ghz (4008.17Mhz 333.02x12.5)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728115


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12845115*
> i gave up updating the spreadsheet every day a long time ago... it gets updated once a week...


I know dude, when i made my club i used to update it every date, then every week....now i update it whenever i work up the courage to do it...lol


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo;12846166*
> I know dude, when i made my club i used to update it every date, then every week....now i update it whenever i work up the courage to do it...lol


it was so much easier to update it every day when i was unemployed, i started working again and it's almost like i avoid this thread until friday when i have to update it.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;12847256*
> it was so much easier to update it every day when i was unemployed, i started working again and it's almost like i avoid this thread until friday when i have to update it.


Same way, execept im still unemployed but i am a college student so i still have no time.


----------



## moonmanas

moonmanas
Phenom 955 C3
4030.3
Corsair H50


----------



## Crabby654

Crabby654
AMD Phenom II x4 955 / C3
4017.6Mhz
CM Hyper 212+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729927

And for kicks here a screenie I took with 1 run of IBT at max








View attachment 201846


----------



## WildcatWhiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;12859805*
> Crabby654
> AMD Phenom II x4 955 / C3
> 4017.6Mhz
> CM Hyper 212+
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1729927
> 
> And for kicks here a screenie I took with 1 run of IBT at max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 201846


Congrats!


----------



## RustyCage

Phenom II 555BE running as tri-core B55 4ghz

Well here are my links, nice club!!


----------



## MightyMission

good effort!


----------



## Kevlo

Nice Job


----------



## moonmanas

moonmanas
Phenom 955 be C3
4030.6
Corsair H50


----------



## BWG

•BWG
•X555 Unlock X4 B55 4 Cores Enabled C3 Revision
•4.0GHz
•Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731829

And a ss of Prime95 1 hr blend:


----------



## Dissentience

You got a freakin amazing chip there!!
Unlocked to x4 and 4.0GHz at 1.34v, just wow


----------



## falconkaji

Yeah, holy crap.


----------



## BWG

Yep, I am doing testing on it periodically in the thread in my sig. I thought it was! I just bought it last week from Newegg.

Unfortunately, I am scared to go higher on this board on X4.


----------



## 03hdfatboy

Well here's mine.. I hope I'm posting this correctly


My 3DMark06 score for now 26656


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03hdfatboy;12874053*
> Well here's mine.. I hope I'm posting this correctly
> 
> 
> My 3DMark06 score for now 26656


you're not.


----------



## reisya

Username : reisya (vlolv my nickname at other forum)
CPU / Revision : Phenom II X6 1055T E0
CPU Clock : 4,050Ghz
Cooling : Thermalright Silver Arrow
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1732008

little screenshot


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya;12874624*
> Username : reisya (vlolv my nickname at other forum)
> CPU / Revision : Phenom II X6 1055T E0
> CPU Clock : 4,050Ghz
> Cooling : Thermalright Silver Arrow
> CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1732008
> 
> little screenshot


How in gods name are you Running DDR3 at 1T?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo;12877050*
> How in gods name are you Running DDR3 at 1T?


I am too. 8-9-8-22-1T. Didn't think it was a big deal.
Here's a screenie I have lying around


----------



## Epsi

Same here,









DDR2 at 1T is alot harder tho, maybe u mixed those two up?


----------



## Kevlo

I may try that eventually since it seems that DDR3 can run it. I just figured since DDR2 and a good bit of DDR1 memory couldn't run at 1T that there would be no way in hell that DDR3 would..... Interesting

Though i have all 4 slots filled, so more than likely i wouldnt be able to run it but still.


----------



## Dissentience

I have all 4 slots filled too, 4x2GB at 1600MHz


----------



## reisya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


How in gods name are you Running DDR3 at 1T?


yuph.. i always set at 1T and stable


----------



## nikolapuhiera

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1564441


----------



## BWG

Read post 1 and answer the questions. I know some is in the sig, but not all of it is.


----------



## fishhawk

Ok


----------



## BWG

Hit 4.2 @ 1.408v.... Going up up up!


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk;12894926*
> Ok


What is that toolbar on the top that shows your temps, voltage, and so on? Neat stuff.


----------



## ht_addict

25hrs of running prime 32bit and 64bit at the same time.

CPU Voltage: 1.425v
CPU-NB: 1.375v
HT Link: 1.24v(up from 1.2v)
Dram Voltage: 1.55v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735855


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo;12877050*
> How in gods name are you Running DDR3 at 1T?


May as well pick me too







.


----------



## Willhemmens

Willhemmens
AMD Phenom II 1090T
5.2GHz
SS Phase
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1732739

Thanks









My CPU will also do 4.2GHz with the NB at 3.4GHz on water also.


----------



## Kevlo

Very Impressive.

I had to downclock my processor for the moment because of power issues, but once i get enough money i think im going to get teh Corsair 950watt TX, or possibly the 850, just depends on how much money i can accumulate.


----------



## StealthRuler

StealthRuler
AMD Phenom II x4 955BE C3 Revision
4.0GHz
NOCTUA NH-U9B SE2
validation

8h with prime95
http://img84.imageshack.us/i/screennrk.jpg/


----------



## Gnarlyking

Username: Gnarlyking
CPU / Revision: 1090T BE
CPU Clock: 4018
Cooling: Noctua NH-C12P SE14
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737413


----------



## BWG

I just want to show off...


----------



## farcodev

•Username :farcodev
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II 1100T PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 4.02Ghz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737634

And stable of course

Too bad i can't stabilize it at 4.1 ghz by any means









i also can't put the NB to 3000mhz, the UD7 block me w/ a warning message at post, so i'm stuck at 2800, better than nothing btw


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *farcodev*


Transcent
AMD Phenom II 1100T
4.02GHz
PH-E0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737634

And stable of course

Too bad i can't stabilize it at 4.1 ghz by any means










How high did you go on the voltage when you tried for 4.1?


----------



## farcodev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


How high did you go on the voltage when you tried for 4.1?


1.45V, Win 7 booted well but the intel burn test crashed after 1 loop or 2.

I'm a bit "afraid" to reach 1.5...

The CPU on load was at 41 degrees w/ intel burn test at 4.1ghz (or 51 if we add the 10 degrees).


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


I just want to show off...











nice temps...is that absolute zero?


----------



## The Sandman

Hey there JE Nightmare, this is on a new setup including a new CPU. I do have a Phenom II 555 x2 BE in the list already but just letting you know this is a different setup all together,

The Sandman
1090T / PH-EO
4222MHz
XSPC Rasa 750 RS360
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1723200

and yes 24 hr prime95 stable on this one!


----------



## The Sandman

Looks like I have something more to work on now

The Sandman
1090T / PH-EO
4389.7MHz
XSPC Rasa 750 RS360
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737916


----------



## MightyMission

i was looking at hwbot last night and i thought i was doing well with a 4.1 cpu which is about right for a phenom II 945,and i noticed some guy on there got theres to nearly 6 ghz!!
now this a a multiplier upwards locked cpu so i find it really unlikely due to the nature of pure fsb overclocks that 6ghz was reached,are EE chips just given any old name?
i have seen twkr's that claim to be opteron and athlons so i am wondering if thats the case here?
as also on there is a 945 BE which doesnt exist ?!?
i know for higher clocks i need either an AMD chipset or a BE chip but i am just wondering about this.
oddly enough the highest clock for my mobo on there is only 3.6 ghz which struck me as odd for an overclockers board.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> 1.45V, Win 7 booted well but the intel burn test crashed after 1 loop or 2.
> 
> I'm a bit "afraid" to reach 1.5...
> 
> The CPU on load was at 41 degrees w/ intel burn test at 4.1ghz (or 51 if we add the 10 degrees).


Your temps are good. I think you will only need 1.475v to make it stable. I hear you on 1.5v though! I don't like going that high myself, especially if you really don't even need it to go faster for what you use it for or intense gaming etc.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12915107*
> Your temps are good. I think you will only need 1.475v to make it stable. I hear you on 1.5v though! I don't like going that high myself, especially if you really don't even need it to go faster for what you use it for or intense gaming etc.


thanks i'll try it tonight.

Oh and the BSOD it gave me during the intel burn test was about w32sys or a thing like that.


----------



## BWG

That code is 3B which is vcore.

You may or may not get through your burn test at 1.475v, but it is worth a shot.

I got the same code on an X2 run at 1.504v and 4.5GHz. I ended my 4.5GHz testing, so I could not tell you how close I was to stable voltage. However, every run before that one was either a core hardware failure detection or stop code 124 BSOD.

Hope that helps... Probably not lol


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12916138*
> That code is 3B which is vcore.
> 
> You may or may not get through your burn test at 1.475v, but it is worth a shot.
> 
> I got the same code on an X2 run at 1.504v and 4.5GHz. I ended my 4.5GHz testing, so I could not tell you how close I was to stable voltage. However, every run before that one was either a core hardware failure detection or stop code 124 BSOD.
> 
> Hope that helps... Probably not lol


wow thanks for the tips ! i'll try to make these last tweaks tonight


----------



## BWG

You're welcome. I stopped at 1.5v only because of the reliability of my board power. I think you are good to go over 1.5v, but mine, I think I was BSOD'ing because of my board. I hit 30 minutes on a blend at 4.5 and 1.44v when a core failed and every v increase afterward was a BSOD in less than 5 minutes up to 1.504v, then I stopped.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Anyone roughly know how high of a voltage i can go without mobo problems on my Crosshair IV Formula w/ an 1100T


----------



## BWG

Seen people at 1.9v suicide runs. Stable, I always stop at 1.5v but some people say 1.55v is ok with high performance air or water.


----------



## Mr.Steve

1.9v :O !!

insanity i tell you, well unless their running like LN2 or a phase change at the least...

i'll never go past 1.475 on air, 1.575 once i get water


----------



## BWG

I think that is safe, but if temps stay good, I think you can push more.


----------



## Mr.Steve

i cant push more until i get a better HS (currently a corsair A70 with a 133cfm pull, and then right near it is my other 133cfm exhausting out the case)

Currently my temps will max out at 54c with a 21 ambient, not letting it get above 55c


----------



## Willhemmens

1.7v's the max for phase really, doesn't help past there. The chip I'm runnings had 1.9V put into it under LN2.


----------



## Mr.Steve

How much are those "Little Devil" Phase units?


----------



## MightyMission

as a rough guide:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Phase-Change-S...item415778ceba
though theres another on there now for Â£200
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-built-s...item230f2158f1


----------



## Mr.Steve

Hmmm, next paycheques, new vid card or phase it up...

Decisions decisions


----------



## MightyMission

video card and chiller ftw!
phase can only cool a cpu








a chiller will remain the silent killer (feels like a line from an 80s pop track)


----------



## farcodev

Well after fighting w/ my bios during 3hrs i achieved a stable 4.08Ghz

i can't do 4.2Ghz , since i have memory problems and my GSkill X F3 12800 doesn't let me overclock them to more > 1600mhz, even with some voltage increase. The system crash when i set them to anything than 9-9-9-24 1T.

So, 80mhz more than the previous 4ghz is always better but above i hit a wall, whatever i can do.

•Username: farcodev
•CPU / Revision: Penom II 1100T - PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 4080Mhz
•Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739310

Intel Burn Test 6 loops High Stress level passed


----------



## Shneakypete

This is the best p95 stable clock I can get...


----------



## robbo2

Same chip 12 hours prime stable at 4.3 1.44v and does 4ghz stable at 1.35.


----------



## risingpowers

•Risingpowers
•AMD Phenom II X4 965
•4117.83 MHz
•Zalman 9900MAX
•


----------



## Shneakypete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12923808*
> 
> 
> Same chip 12 hours prime stable at 4.3 1.44v and does 4ghz stable at 1.35.


What kinda cooling you using?


----------



## robbo2

CPU is on a single water loop with a 240 rad. I was able to run 4.3 all through summer


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Same chip 12 hours prime stable at 4.3 1.44v and does *4ghz stable at 1.35*.


wait, it goes stable at higher clocks with less voltage?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;12921290*
> video card and chiller ftw!
> phase can only cool a cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a chiller will remain the silent killer (feels like a line from an 80s pop track)


A Phase unit can cool whatever you put on the evap. Beer, cpu, gpu whatever







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;12925241*
> wait, it goes stable at higher clocks with less voltage?


4.0 is not higher than 4.4 or 4.3


----------



## Mr.Steve

derp









miss read (stupid crt monitor) -blame it on something right?


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12925564*
> A Phase unit can cool whatever you put on the evap. Beer, cpu, gpu whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes and theres probably not many better people to talk on the subject,but in terms of running 24/7 cooling the whole lot,i understand hydra headed phase isnt so effective?
> which is why i mentioned using a chiller instead.
> £200 is pretty cheap for a phase unit isnt it?
> do you think it may not be tuned for more recent heatloads?
> 
> did you give some thought to your pm?
> 
> on a side note i got flamed pretty heavily for posting a cpuz of my NB giving 38xxmhz while takjing [email protected],i was told its not possible etc etc,have you any input on that?


----------



## el gappo

Uuumm yeah I doubt those hydra units would handle to load of the entire system very well and stay negative, especially with quads and fantastically hot fermi's etc. But a single gpu no problem









Yeah 200 is a good price, I think it was tuned for around 200watts below 40C? It should do OK and give nice idle temps for cpu-z shots etc. Would be nice for sandy bridge chips that run as hot as a fart.

3800 is pretty crazy above zero. I've only had 1 chip that would run 3800 bench able on phase, others will validate that high but I dunno... Is it 32m stable? Doubt it







Nice speed none the less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;12924278*
> CPU is on a single water loop with a 240 rad. I was able to run 4.3 all through summer


That's a sweet cpu! Use prime 95 like a man tho


----------



## MightyMission

i dont normally run benches as i only use the computer for gaming/music making so im just after free performance increase,here it is anyways,did i run the right setting?
http://img820.imageshack.us/i/ocnfinish3224i.jpg/


----------



## Cyanotical

-Cyanotical
-Phenom x6 1090t
-4138 Ghz PH-E0
-Coolermaster Aquagate max (externally controlled)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733802


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;12929713*
> That's a sweet cpu! Use prime 95 like a man tho


Yeah i'm rather impressed with it and how far deneb has come in general. I tried prime 95 at those setting but it crashed after about 2 hours







I have 4.3 proof though. I can also bench it at 4.5 1.525v.


----------



## JE Nightmare

finished.


----------



## langer1972

I feel at home now that I am in the click!


----------



## MightyMission

Welcome!


----------



## Kevlo

lol


----------



## trevorb05

Cpu: 1100T
Name: Trevorb05
Stepping: PH-E0
Frequency: 4400.34 MHz
ref*multi: 200.02 * 22
CPU voltage: 1.552
Motherboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Cooling: Watercooling Dtek Fusion V2

CPU-Z Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1752304


----------



## Custard

CPU: 1075T
Name: Custard
Clock: 4005mhz
Voltage: 1.424
Cooling: Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1752802


----------



## Redwoodz

Athlon II 450
CACDC AC 1103CPM
BL-C3(970 Denab w/ bad L3&4th core)
Redwoodz
4.650GHz
1.6v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866653


----------



## dan_ep82

•Username - Dan_ep82
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II x2 555 B.E (unlocked to x4 B55) / RB-C3
•CPU Clock - 4000.2MHz
•Cooling - Titan Fenrir Pro
Max/Idle Socket Temp - 46°/32°
VCore - 1.425V
Motherboard - M4A88T-M










•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720080


----------



## jayflores

CPU: 1090T
Name: jayflores
Clock: 4443mhz
Voltage: 1.56v
Cooling: Thermalright Venomous X
Motherboard: MSI 790fx gd-70
CPU-Z:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749009


----------



## TronRR

Pushed it passed the old post of 4.01 ghz

CPU: Athlon II X2 260
Name: TronRR
Clock: 4.3ghz
Voltage: 1.71v
Cooling: H50
Motherboard: MSI GF615M-P33
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754237


----------



## jacqlittle

Please add my 2nd link to member list page 3 rank #231, my last post was http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-official-amd-4ghz-club-54.html#post12029099 and now i got an Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B and i could gain +263MHz more...









My new specifications:

•Username: jacqlittle
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 955 BE rev.C3
•CPU Clock: 4263MHz (21x203)
•Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754608

My system is stable 12+ hours with Prime 95 Blend...

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Razzal

User-Razzal
Cpu-Phenom 2 x6 1090t
Clock-4.08
Cooling-Thermaltake CLP0579(2nd 120mm fan)
CpuZ-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755205


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronRR;13034021*
> Pushed it passed the old post of 4.01 ghz
> 
> CPU: Athlon II X2 260
> Name: TronRR
> Clock: 4.3ghz
> Voltage: 1.71v
> Cooling: H50
> Motherboard: MSI GF615M-P33
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754237


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but 1.7v is VERY unhealthy...most ppl say 1.6 max


----------



## Dissentience

I would draw the line at 1.55


----------



## The Sandman

Same here, 1.55v


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


I would draw the line at 1.55


I do as well, and there are ppl out there that use 1.6v on water as a 24/7 rig

NEVER have i seen 1.71v


----------



## PrimeBurn

PrimeBurn
Phenom II x4 970 BE C3
4080
Noctua NH-D14 w/ stock fans


----------



## shajack

do i need to get it stable for an entry?

CPU: Phenom II x4 945
Name: shajack
Clock: 4.05ghz
Voltage: 1.45v
Cooling: water
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-FXA-UD5
CPU-Z:


----------



## MightyMission

shajack,i dont think you need to stabilise it for entry to this club,so welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronRR;13034021*
> Pushed it passed the old post of 4.01 ghz
> 
> CPU: Athlon II X2 260
> Name: TronRR
> Clock: 4.3ghz
> Voltage: 1.71v
> Cooling: H50
> Motherboard: MSI GF615M-P33
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754237


1.7 is high for water,unless subzero temps are involved,thats far too high!


----------



## shajack

1.7? mind directing me to what u r referring to...or u referring to someone else:thinking:


----------



## dazedfive

•Username : dazedfive
•CPU / Stepping : Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
•CPU Clock : 4013mhz
•Cooling : xspc rasa
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1756360

I think that 1.7 was someones voltage


----------



## BWG

I like my voltage at 4.2, so I use that 24/7.

This board gets way too unstable at 1.55v.


----------



## Crabby654

•Crabby654
•955 BE C3
•4200
•Rasa 750 Watercooling kit



Just a couple more tidbits:
CPU voltage @1.475 (yes it's stable!)
NB @2800Mhz @1.300v


----------



## THC Butterz

heres validation and a screeine to join add me plz!!









*THC Butterz
*1090t / PH-E0
*4.02ghz
*Corsair H70

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759406


----------



## ht_addict

Username: ht_addict
•CPU: 1055T(PH-E0)
•CPU Clock: 4.2Ghz
•Cooling: XSPC RX240
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1759428

AMD 1055T @4.2Ghz. If only I could get her stable under Prime and IBT. Boots into Win7 just fine, can run Heaven just fine but IBT and Prime fail on me.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i've come to the conclusion people really don't care to read the OP, no matter what. i'm no longer amazed at this.


----------



## raisethe3

Its been a known fact since 3 months already. Perhaps, maybe you should edit the title and say [read the OP before posting], or something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13067604*
> i've come to the conclusion people really don't care to read the OP, no matter what. i'm no longer amazed at this.


----------



## euphoric28

add me... sig has link to cpu-z and system info is up to date. This is stable just to add. I've only gone to 4.2 with it but of course couldn't get it stable with the Thermaltake Frio


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13067604*
> i've come to the conclusion people really don't care to read the OP, no matter what. i'm no longer amazed at this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13068573*
> add me... sig has link to cpu-z and system info is up to date. This is stable just to add. I've only gone to 4.2 with it but of course couldn't get it stable with the Thermaltake Frio


----------



## euphoric28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13068595*


actually i did read the OP. I don't mind pushing the system non stable. What I meant was i run 4.1 stable 4.2 i last a few seconds.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13067604*
> i've come to the conclusion people really don't care to read the OP, no matter what. i'm no longer amazed at this.


They also do not read further into the thread.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13068638*
> actually i did read the OP. I don't mind pushing the system non stable. What I meant was i run 4.1 stable 4.2 i last a few seconds.


Which to me is even worse, as it shows that you think you are different to the rest of us.
OP clearly states:
*To be included, please fill out the required information.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*


----------



## euphoric28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;13068660*
> Which to me is even worse, as it shows that you think you are different to the rest of us.
> OP clearly states:
> *To be included, please fill out the required information.
> 
> •Username
> •CPU / Revision
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling
> •CPU-Z Link
> 
> Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.*


so what your saying is you can't get that information from my sig that is plainly visible?

I don't think i'm different but i do think that all the info you have asked for is already provided if you look


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13068683*
> so what your saying is you can't get that information from my sig that is plainly visible?
> 
> I don't think i'm different but i do think that all the info you have asked for is already provided if you look


It just makes it easier for him to copy paste. It's much harder for him to go through your sig and get all the details. One post might not seem like much but they add up that's why it's easier if everyone just does it in that format.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13068683*
> so what your saying is you can't get that information from my sig that is plainly visible?
> 
> I don't think i'm different but i do think that all the info you have asked for is already provided if you look


I do _not_ dig through sig's to get information. Main reason, most people have more then one computer and don't always list the one they're showing, especially people who have an intel rig aswell (hell, not to mention the people who go on benching sessions with different chips)... So you want to be taken note of, then take note of what is asked of you. You're not special so don't expect special treatment just to be added to the list.


----------



## euphoric28

understood however

To be included, please fill out the required information.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

can be understood that as long as you can prove it your good. Again I do not think i'm special and this really doesn't make me feel any more special. I do this because I enjoy it, not because I want to be better than anyone else. I would put it nice and neat if people wouldn't have been so stuck up in the first place and instead explained what was wanted so have fun with your little club and you can all be special together.... Good luck and happy OCing


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoric28;13068887*
> understood however
> 
> To be included, please fill out the required information.
> 
> •Username
> •CPU / Revision
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling
> •CPU-Z Link
> 
> can be understood that as long as you can prove it your good. Again I do not think i'm special and this really doesn't make me feel any more special. I do this because I enjoy it, not because I want to be better than anyone else. I would put it nice and neat if people wouldn't have been so stuck up in the first place and instead explained what was wanted so have fun with your little club and you can all be special together.... Good luck and happy OCing


Apologies for coming across as a bit of a d**k. Seems to be a recurring theme though of members coming in and not following the OP's requests on how to format their posts.
Bad day and you were there.


----------



## euphoric28

Apology accepted and I apologize for not formatting correctly the first time. I'm just one of those IT guys that believes in helping instead of flaming and in the IT world you see mostly the latter.

Now that we've resolved any tensions (I think) lets get to the good stuff.

Username: Euphoric28
CPU/Revision: 1090T PH-E0
CPU Clock: 4113.8 MHz
Cooling: Thermaltake Frio (Air)
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1517255


----------



## Crabby654

Oops I was trying to figure out what you guys were talking about with reading it and I was sure I did it right







but I see now. My bad







?

•Crabby654
•955 BE C3
•4200
•Rasa 750 Watercooling kit
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760087
Just a couple more tidbits:
CPU voltage @1.475 (yes it's stable!)
NB @2800Mhz @1.300v


----------



## phrossbyte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


*Official AMD 4GHz+ Club*

*To be included, please fill out the required information.*

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

_I also have the right to not add you if i don't... like you._
​
​
​
Please add me to the club

Username: phrossbyte
CPU/Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 B55 / C3
CPU Clock: 4000MHz
Cooling: Antec Kuhler H2O 620
CPU-Z Link: CPU-Z Validation​


----------



## tha808evangelist

good day ocn, it's starting to get hot outside, heat=enemy!!

Username: tha808evangelist
CPU/Revision: AMD Phenom II X4 965 be / C3
CPU Clock: 4028.32 MHz
Cooling: corsair h50 push/pull
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1760938


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*


Please add my 2nd link to member list page 3 rank #231, my last post was http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post12029099 and now i got an Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B and i could gain +263MHz more...









My new specifications:

•Username: jacqlittle
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 955 BE rev.C3
•CPU Clock: 4263MHz (21x203)
•Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754608

My system is stable 12+ hours with Prime 95 Blend...

Thanks in advance!!!


Please update my new max oc, i posted it a few days ago...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shajack

clearly ive made a mistake n i like to correct tht









•shajack
•Phenom II X4 9445 rev.C3
•4050.12 MHz (270.01 * 15)
•Water
•


----------



## ronnin426850

Ronnin426850

Athlon x3 450 RANA BL-C3

@4.0 GHz, NB @2.5Ghz, HT @2.0Ghz

ArcticCooling Alpine64 + 2 stock fans.

link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1764169


----------



## THC Butterz

updating because i now have a higher 100% stable oc tested with 14hrs of crysis 2 + 1hr stress test with max temp 37C







Thc Butterz







1090t / PH-E0 / Thuban







4.2ghz







corsair h70







*Cpu-Z validation*

i also pushed it to the limits before instant crash or no post and i could only go up to 4.32 and valdate it but any stress and it would bsod
*Cpu-Z validation*


----------



## Dissentience

Since I'll be getting a 2600k next week, I'm going for broke on my 965 and just folding away on it








Right now I have it at 4.3GHz with 1.57v and if this is folding stable all day then I will try 4.4GHz overnight







I doubt 4.4 will work though. Max CPU temp is 49c while folding


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


Since I'll be getting a 2600k next week, I'm going for broke on my 965 and just folding away on it








Right now I have it at 4.3GHz with 1.57v and if this is folding stable all day then I will try 4.4GHz overnight







I doubt 4.4 will work though. Max CPU temp is 49c while folding




Lucky bastard







I want your cooler!


----------



## Dissentience

H2O FTW


----------



## MightyMission

and i want your CPU!
FSB only OCcing sucks!
if i wasnt so poor i would buy an unlocked chip
(thank you for your perpetual spending mrs mission!)


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


and i want your CPU!
FSB only OCcing sucks!
if i wasnt so poor i would buy an unlocked chip
(thank you for your perpetual spending mrs mission!)


Some chips do quite well ref clock only









Considering you can manually control your DDR, NB, HT and so on multipliers, OCing FSB becomes practically the same as OCing BE.
@250 ref clock (AMD) you lower the DDR multi once and the NB/HT twice and voila- it's practically the same as raising the multi


----------



## MightyMission

mm you are right,i can get 4.2 just about on fsb only OCcing but of course with multiplier overclocking you dont need super duper ram and it doesnt affect the rest of the connected peripherals.

I would always throw in some fsb overclock to tighten everything up but it would be nice to up the multi to 4ghz+ THEN have at the fsb.

i think im just gutted i hit my mobo limit at only 280fsb so the unlocked multi holds alot of appeal when temps arent an issue :/


----------



## IndicaNights

IndicaNights

AMD 955 Black Edition

Revision RB-C3

CPU clock is 4.1Mhz Stable

Scythe Mugen 2 in push pull config

here is todays 4.1 link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768309

and my 4.2 link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758412


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13125565*
> and i want your CPU!
> FSB only OCcing sucks!
> if i wasnt so poor i would buy an unlocked chip
> (thank you for your perpetual spending mrs mission!)


Just remembering back to when i had an Athlon 64 3200+ Venice core and the DFI Lanparty NF4 Ultra D mobo combo

thing LOVED FSB, i was running 350-370FSB completely stable with BARELY a voltage increase

but thats DFI for you









...stupid DFI not making an AM3 board...


----------



## MightyMission

you know saying that ,i used to have a 754 athlon 3000+(2ghz stock/3 Occed) that would overclock well,so i decided i would be a smartarse and get an ES 3700+ that wouldnt even give me +10 on fsb much less + .5 cpu multiplier!
serves me right for expecting big things


----------



## Kevlo

XD, i used to think like that way back when (My 3800 x2 would get to 2.8, so i thought i would be able to get my dad's 4200 x2 to at least 3.0, boy was i wrong about that. Now i've realised what the truth is)


----------



## RustyCage

Count me in!!

RustyCage
Phenom II 555BE 4.2ghz X3 (1ghz OC)
CM Hyper 212+ (push-pull)
idle temp: 38C
load temp: 50C
Gskill Ripjaws 2GBx2 1600 7-8-7-21-30-1T


----------



## ht_addict

Just cracked 4.2 GHz:band:. Been stable running Prime95 and Prime95(64bit) at the same time for the last 16hrs. I ran one in torture test(blend) and the other torture test(In Place Large) for max heat and to cover all bases. Going to leave her running overnight for a full 24hrs.

ht_addict
Phenom 1055T(300x14)
Rasa RX240 Watercooling
Idle: 19oC
Load: 44oC Max
Gskil CL7 ECO 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-33-1T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772320


----------



## MET4LH3AD Omega

Id really love to join this club!!! i have a 560BE OCd @ 4.001ghz


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'd love for you to read the op.


----------



## kzone75

A couple of months old but here you go. Forgot to post it here back then.







Was stable for a good while. Had every fan at 100%. And it was also way colder back then.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683690


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


Just cracked 4.2 GHz







. Been stable running Prime95 and Prime95(64bit) at the same time for the last 16hrs. I ran one in torture test(blend) and the other torture test(In Place Large) for max heat and to cover all bases. Going to leave her running overnight for a full 24hrs.

ht_addict
Phenom 1055T(300x14)
Rasa RX240 Watercooling
Idle: 19oC
Load: 44oC Max
Gskil CL7 ECO 1600 @ 9-9-9-24-33-1T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772320


Ran both Prime95's for 24hrs and had one core stop after 18hr. I've played games at this speed with no issues so I'm going to assume my CPU is stable.

On another note IBT at Max causes my system to shut down. Temps are not the issue, doesn't get higher than that on Prime. Any ideas? I'm was thinking maybe the memory running at 1600, or CPU-NB running at 3000, so I clocked back both to 1200/2800 respectively and it still happens.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


Ran both Prime95's for 24hrs and had one core stop after 18hr. I've played games at this speed with no issues so I'm going to assume my CPU is stable.

On another note IBT at Max cause my system to shut down. Temps are not the issue, doesn't get higher than that of Prime. Any ideas?


IBT and LinX are extreme tests and can crash stable systems, it has happened before.


----------



## konlaos

Phenom II x6 1090T @4.0GHz Uncore 3000 ram 2000c6


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *konlaos*


Phenom II x6 1090T @4.0GHz Uncore 3000 ram 2000c6











Clock back your HT link to 2100mhz. Anything above that your effecting performance.


----------



## IndicaNights

Does any one Confirm your in the Club ?...or You have Been Accepted ?...was looking at the list on first page, and it dont look updated lately, or maybe I'm missing something ? any help appreciated , Thanks


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights;13177278*
> Does any one Confirm your in the Club ?...or You have Been Accepted ?...was looking at the list on first page, and it dont look updated lately, or maybe I'm missing something ? any help appreciated , Thanks


There are multiple member pages, it's updated every friday ( for the most part )


----------



## Mrniceguy8211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13177346*
> There are multiple member pages, it's updated every friday ( for the most part )


If you get a chance could you add my newest 4 Ghz endeavor?

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1772159


----------



## nagle3092

Still the only 945 on the list


----------



## MightyMission

no








there is 4 pages and i think 4 to 6 945 c2/3's i think the highest 945 OC is 4.2 by karmuhh
i can only get 4.18 with this c3...damn nvidia boards


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13189573*
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is 3 pages and i think the highest 945 OC is 4.2 by karmuhh
> damn nvidia boards


Correct, there are 6 945's and karmuhh currently holds the highest OC.


----------



## MightyMission

Hey JE!
i think the amd mobos allow higher oc's but even so karmuhh done gone with 4230
i should have a look at what volts he run and try a little harder








my 4180 wasnt stable by any means but i cant help but think i couldnt get more out of this chip...wether its worth buying a couple of sticks of ddr3 and a mobo though is a different story!
the 4.18 validation by the way
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767150


----------



## Bradford1040

I have proof in my sig if there is more to give please let me know, thanks JE Nightmare


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13177346*
> There are multiple member pages, it's updated every friday ( for the most part )


Please update my settings, i posted a time ago my 2nd max OC and it's not updated: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-official-amd-4ghz-club-157.html#post13034797

Thanks in advance!!!









(sorry for my bad English, i'm from spain)


----------



## TronRR

Was able to go past previous post.

Username: TronRR
Stepping: 3
Revision: DA-C3
CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260
CPU Clock: 4300 MHz
HTT Clock: 268.75
CPU Multiplier: 16
CPU Voltage: 1.712
CPU-NB VID: 1.24
NB Clock: 2700
NB Voltage: 1.25
HT Link Frequency: 1343.75 MHZ
RAM Speed:716.7 Mhz (1:2) 9-9-9-24
Motherboard: MSI GF615M-P33
Cooler: H50
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754237


----------



## MightyMission

my god!
what temps was 1.7v giving under load?


----------



## 192119

Hey everyone, new user. I just hit 4ghz last night completely stable on air (always been my goal, never had time)

Zabus Norran

AMD Phenom II X4 B55 (it's an unlocked callisto)

4009mhz

Scythe Mugen 2 with Push/Pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778540


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zabus Norran*


Hey everyone, new user. I just hit 4ghz last night completely stable on air (always been my goal, never had time)

Zabus Norran

AMD Phenom II X4 B55 (it's an unlocked callisto)

4009mhz

Scythe Mugen 2 with Push/Pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778540


dude not bad on air!!!! real nice


----------



## Thomas73

My 1055T,Post it up sir








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778552


----------



## loafer987

If this is still active at all I should get myself added before bulldozer comes out! I can't wait till June!!

•loafer987
•1055T-E0
•4.05GHZ
•H20 XSPC RASA RX240 Kit w/yate loon low speed fans
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741331

2700mhz cpu-NB
8Gb 9-9-9-24 Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz
CPU 1.48v CPU-NB 1.35v DDR 1.65v Others stock.
Temps
20*C @ idle 47*C Full load.


----------



## Johnsen

Okay im on the edge of throwing myself in front a a train!!!
I can get A stable OC above 3,8 on my 965. But also, I have no idea of what im doing. So some numbers on what i should aim for on CPU frq, NB volt, dram volt and so on could be nice. I know where to confgur it but cant get i stable.


----------



## MightyMission

el gappo has a thread on Phenom II overclocking that is quite thorough.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...rclocking.html
do you know if your 965 is a c2 or c3? that may have some outcome on the maximum clock speeds.


----------



## Darkcyde

Name: Darkcyde
Cpu: 1100T
Stepping: PH-E0
Frequency: 4013.7
ref*multi: 200*20
CPU voltage: 1.42
CPU-NB: 1.35
NB frequency: 2600MHz
NB volts: 1.11
RAM: 8GB DDR3 7-7-7-20
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Cooling: EK Supreme HF/Black Ice 240mm/355/X-res 140


----------



## langer1972

Just got a little better.

•Username:Langer1972
•CPU / Revision:1090 T PH-E0
•CPU Clock:4161.5 MHz
•Cooling:Cool IT Systems ECO-R ECO A.L.C Push Pull
•CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784652


----------



## ht_addict

•Username: ht_addict
•CPU / Revision: 1055T/PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 14x310mhz
•Cooling: Rasa RX240
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785304


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

UserName: KhaoticKomputing
CPU: PhenomII x4 955 BE Revision C3
CPU Clock: 250x16.0
Cooling: Silver Arrow w/ Single San Ace 1011 in center.
CPU-Z Clicky:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785694

Hope I did this right









EDIT: Here is the proper VALIDATION
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787275 OC changed agin, its still 4.0, and stable


----------



## IndicaNights

[/IMG]


----------



## 192119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13202011*
> dude not bad on air!!!! real nice


Thanks. I didn't get added to the list though. I'm going to try and repost.

Username: Zabus Norran

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 B55 C3 Revision (it's an unlocked callisto)

Clock Speed: 4009mhz

Cooling System: Scythe Mugen 2 with Push/Pull (twin 120mm)

CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778540


----------



## Davitz

Name: Davitz
CPU: Phenom II 955 Deneb C3
Clock: 200x20
Cooling: Hyper 212+
CPUZ: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786132


----------



## JE Nightmare

update coming tonight.


----------



## eggs2see

Are you guys disabling CnQ to get these validations? When I try validate it tells me I am running at 1000mhz (x4 multiplier) ..............


----------



## Dissentience

CnQ is disabled after a certain multiplier value is reached. Switch your Windows power plan to high performance for your validation.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dissentience*


CnQ is disabled after a certain multiplier value is reached. Switch your Windows power plan to high performance for your validation.


Thanks. Can anyone please tell me what that multiplier is?

Also, Just got this 955, so im still experimenting with it. Is 4ghz at stock volts, 3000mhz nb good, bad or average?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggs2see*


Thanks. Can anyone please tell me what that multiplier is?

Also, Just got this 955, so im still experimenting with it. Is 4ghz at stock volts, 3000mhz nb good, bad or average?


Tell me you're kidding









The miltiplier by which your reference clock ("FSB") is multiplied, in order to get the final frequency of the CPU;

For 3.2Ghz stock CPU, ref clock (FSB) is 200, multiplier is 16.
16*200 = 3200Mhz per core
NB and HT multiplier are stock 10.
10*200 = 2000Mhz NB & HT.

EDIT: Lower the NB multi on your sys, you'll loose the NB at those freqs.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


Tell me you're kidding









The miltiplier by which your reference clock ("FSB") is multiplied, in order to get the final frequency of the CPU;

For 3.2Ghz stock CPU, ref clock (FSB) is 200, multiplier is 16.
16*200 = 3200Mhz per core
NB and HT multiplier are stock 10.
10*200 = 2000Mhz NB & HT.

EDIT: Lower the NB multi on your sys, you'll loose the NB at those freqs.


Sorry ronnin, you have misunderstood me. I was asking at what multiplier (e.g. x18) where the CnQ will disable (I have a feeling it's x18 but not sure).

Can you please elaborate on your NB comment though. 3000mhz is too high? I didn't realize by just increasing mhz something could fail, wouldn't that require increased volts?

Hows this look?


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggs2see*


Thanks. Can anyone please tell me what that multiplier is?

Also, Just got this 955, so im still experimenting with it. Is 4ghz at stock volts, 3000mhz nb good, bad or average?


The multiplier where it cuts off varies by motherboard. 3000MHz is a bit overkill, 2800 is plenty.
EDIT: Also, keep your HT link at 2000MHz. Anything over that causes instability and can actually decrease performance.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggs2see*


Sorry ronnin, you have misunderstood me. I was asking at what multiplier (e.g. x18) where the CnQ will disable (I have a feeling it's x18 but not sure).

Can you please elaborate on your NB comment though. 3000mhz is too high? I didn't realize by just increasing mhz something could fail, wouldn't that require increased volts?

Hows this look?










I believe 18 x multiplier works for C&Q while 18.5 will not.
For best performance run the NB Freq as high as possible. Your chip should be able to run 2800MHz. 3000MHz might be a little to high unless you have a thuban. Yes it will need additional CPU/NB voltage, try between 1.3 - 1.35v for 2800MHz.


----------



## MightyMission

the higher NB is supported as long as your ram can utilise it,
i am stuck using ddr2 and i can get the NB to 4ghz but dont really see any benefits,in fact it tails off as i creep up the frequency.
3 ghz NB is fine,run some tests and see if you get any benefits from the high NB,then lower it when it starts tailing off.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggs2see*


Sorry ronnin, you have misunderstood me. I was asking at what multiplier (e.g. x18) where the CnQ will disable (I have a feeling it's x18 but not sure).

Can you please elaborate on your NB comment though. 3000mhz is too high? I didn't realize by just increasing mhz something could fail, wouldn't that require increased volts?

Hows this look?










Sorry.

And the NB comment was because I have the same NB heatsink as you, and at 2500Mhz it get well above 60C. With a hot GPU underneath and an aftermarket cooler that does not pump air at the NB (like the stock cooler does), those temps could get dangerous for the chip, especially with 500mhz more, running @3000... I can only imagine how hot it gets under load..


----------



## Devo 66

•Username: Devo 66
•CPU / Revision:955 / c3
•CPU Clock:4214 MHz
•Cooling:Air
•CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1790964


----------



## eggs2see

Ok, thanks guys. I guess it is time for benchmarks to see what is going to give me the best performance. So far though 3000mhz NB seems completely stable and temps are good.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eggs2see*


Sorry ronnin, you have misunderstood me. I was asking at what multiplier (e.g. x18) where the CnQ will disable (I have a feeling it's x18 but not sure).


With the multiplier at x18.5 C&Q is active at least with my Phenom 955, at a higher multiplier C&Q can't take effect.

For 24/7 i have my Phenom 955 rev.C3 @3.7GHz (200x18.5) with VCore undervolted and C&Q enabled, and it's stable and with very good temps.

Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## MightyMission

may i ask why you haven't occed the FSB at all?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


may i ask why you haven't occed the FSB at all?


Because that's the main reason ppl buy BE CPUs - to not screw with HT, NB and RAM freqs


----------



## MightyMission

yea but doing so is missing a trick,performance increases all round with fsb overclock.


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


yea but doing so is missing a trick,performance increases all round with fsb overclock.


Yeah actually I have done this with mine, I have my FSB sitting on 250, which gives me 4ghz at x16 multi. I know i'm "wasting" the advantage of having a BE chip, but I found from doing some testing that OC'ing using the Multiplier made it harder to get 3000mhz NB. Increasing FSB also tightens ram timings. It also means that I can use CnQ which helps save me power.


----------



## MightyMission

absolutely! cnq keeps temps down too,i just picked up a 955 and was hoping to do the same OC that i have with my 945 (270x15=4050),but then add some multiplier goodness in








i like the "feel" that the overclocked nb gives,much nippier..
once i get the 955 in i will run tests to see which gives more of a cohesive feel and what is just numbers.
time will tell wether i can get much more out of the unlocked multi but i have been itching to try for ages,so at least it will put that urge to rest.


----------



## Davidsen

How fast would a cpu degrade, if the HT link was running @2500+ 24/7?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;13306340*
> How fast would a cpu degrade, if the HT link was running @2500+ 24/7?


I don't think the HT link @2500 would affect anything other than performance.
HT is fastest @2000.


----------



## Grumby21

idk if this is enough to validate what i have but here is my 3dmark11 score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1127179;jsessionid=5kyop7kfx5t3?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1127179%3Fkey%3DZQEMjaX9833WAjmMCkJR8Vp5vfZdHR


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798178

got another one

if you want to just update my old one, i am number 283 on the list

cooling-CM Hyper 212+
CPU : 555/C3
4200.1MHz


----------



## phibrizo

heres a SS of it stable after 3 hours prime. Voltage is actually 1.5125v, but cpu-z shows that it fluctuates.

and the cpu-z link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797552

Username: Phibrizo
CPU / Revision: Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition; PH-E0
CPU Clock: 4042ghz
Cooling: Swiftech Apogee GTZ waterblock with a Swiftech MCR220 Rad


----------



## Millentree10

I, Millentree10, present my
Phenom II x4 965 (C3) BE
at 4.0GHz,
Cooled by my CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Plus!
My Proof:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802443















Would be higher but I personally can't rest at night if my CPU isn't 100% error free stable after 17 hours of prime 95.


----------



## eloverton2

update:

Username:
eloverton2

CPU:
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T

CPU Clock:
4440 mhz

Cooling:
Apogee XT

CPU-Z link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802558


----------



## JE Nightmare

these 18 hour work days are killing me, updated though.


----------



## Kevlo

I once worked a place that gave me a double shift of like 18 hours, it sucked i quit by the second week.


----------



## MightyMission

i used to do 80 hours on site a week,then another 14 or so getting to/from work.

I was the highest paid 20 year old i knew and i had muscles were i didnt know muscles could grow (very physical work) but i was soooo tired all the time the money didnt matter...

At that point i found out you could sleep standing on your feet,well until your muscles relaxed then you would drop like a sack of s...

That work,lack of sleep pattern continued for 2 years-at which point i had enough to buy my first home near on outright.
Then i had a month off work and didnt know what to do with myself lol


----------



## Kevlo

lol, i used to wokr all the time, then i started college and i a lot of times am just bored out of my mind.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I like money so i put up with it.


----------



## MightyMission

it's a useful commodity!
i prefer having a life but that doesnt pay the bills/feed the kids etc :/


----------



## IndicaNights

Thank You for Updating JE Nightmare !


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13408327*
> it's a useful commodity!
> i prefer having a life but that doesnt pay the bills/feed the kids etc :/


yeah we'd all prefer that but you gotta do what you gotta do. plus, these insane hours are helping my BD fund.


----------



## Freakn

Time for another

Freakn
1090T (second one)
Custom Water
4214

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1806029


----------



## MightyMission

haha yea my BD fund is about 3/4 the way there including pci-e ssd








if only i could stop the mrs squandering money on food and clothes i would be able to buy some 580s too lol


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle;13034797*
> Please add my 2nd link to member list page 3 rank #231, my last post was http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-official-amd-4ghz-club-54.html#post12029099 and now i got an Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B and i could gain +263MHz more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new specifications:
> 
> •Username: jacqlittle
> •CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 955 BE rev.C3
> •CPU Clock: 4263MHz (21x203)
> •Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 rev.B
> •CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1754608
> 
> My system is stable 12+ hours with Prime 95 Blend...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


JE Nightmare please update my cooler, i see you have updated my new OC but not my new cooler...

I'm on the ranking #231 page 3 of the Members list page 3

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

User - XtremeCuztoms

CPU / Revision - Phenom II X2 555 BE - C3

CPU Clock - 6015.58 MHz (227 * 26.5)

Cooling - KingpinCooling.com F1 Gemini w/ Liquid Nitrogen

CPU-Z Link - 6015.58 MHz


----------



## 110110101

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1808084

First build, going higher later


----------



## Centerline

Username: Centerline
CPU / Revision: Phenom II 1100T PH-E0
CPU Clock: 4160.05 MHz (208 * 20)
Cooling: Thermalright Silver Arrow
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810253


----------



## bluefire808

•Username
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom x6 1090T PH-EO
•CPU Clock 4013.5mhz
•Cooling NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810268

totally stable 4ghz, can i still be added to the list?


----------



## MightyMission

i think you will have more luck getting added if you format your request like this
To be included, please fill out the required information.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.









EDIT:i am not a boss here,but that is the stipulations on the first page,it looks like your details are in order now


----------



## bluefire808

is that more legit now?


----------



## MET4LH3AD Omega

If i post my Phenom II 560 at 4.0ghz on CPU-Z may i join? ??


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MET4LH3AD Omega*


If i post my Phenom II 560 at 4.0ghz on CPU-Z may i join? ??


No.









Really, no.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;13443987*
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, no.


Jeez, that's harsh. At least tell him what he done wrong?









And all of you would make excellent additions to the Chimp Challenge Fold-A-Thon!!! (Info in my sig)


----------



## knoxy_14

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794291


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13447608*
> And all of you would make excellent additions to the Chimp Challenge Fold-A-Thon!!! (Info in my sig)


Everyone who hasn't read the OP or started folding, go to google and type in, " doing it wrong. " It will explain everything.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13447608*
> Jeez, that's harsh. At least tell him what he done wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all of you would make excellent additions to the Chimp Challenge Fold-A-Thon!!! (Info in my sig)


I was just kidding








It's not for me to say who can join and who can't.
As far as I understand anyone can join, so..


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


I was just kidding








It's not for me to say who can join and who can't.
As far as I understand anyone can join, so..











Ah.. I seenow.


----------



## L25

•L25
•AMD x6 1090t
•4.01ghz
•Megahalems Rev.B
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812108


----------



## JE Nightmare

Oh yeah, the next update will be after the CC is over. All of my attention is focused on that currently.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13455761*
> Oh yeah, the next update will be after the CC is over. All of my attention is focused on that currently.


^This. Is awesome.


----------



## addersnake

Hi there,

Can you add me to this club? I have a AMD Phenom II 1100T BE x6 4022Mhz Stable.
ThermalTake AM3 Cooler 36.0c IDLE LOAD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1811630

Many thanks!


----------



## Panickypress

Panickypress
1100t BE
4010Mhz
Zalman CNPS 9900
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814115

Barely made it, but please ad me


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


Panickypress
1100t BE
4010Mhz
Zalman CNPS 9900
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814115

Barely made it, but please ad me


















6 cores at 4Ghz, is it stable? How many Gflops do you pull out of this monster?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*









6 cores at 4Ghz, is it stable? How many Gflops do you pull out of this monster?










That IS pretty awesome. I hope to post a 4.5ghz validation once the Chimp Challenge is over. If stable, I will be folding it at that speed.


----------



## Scrappy

•Scrappy
•Phenom II 955 / C3
•4GHz
•Corsair H70
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814504


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*









6 cores at 4Ghz, is it stable? How many Gflops do you pull out of this monster?










Not sure if serious.


----------



## tictoc

tictoc
AMD Phenom II 1090t
4044
Scythe Yasya Push-Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1816011


----------



## XPD541

As promised:

CPU ~ AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
MOBO ~ Foxconn Destroyer
Cooling ~ Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2x Ultra Kaze 3kRPM Push/Pull
Core Speed ~ 4.5ghz
Multi ~ 22.5
Base ~ 200
Volts ~ 1.54

VALID

Screener:


----------



## MightyMission

Excellent!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Excellent!


Won't fold at that freq. though... meh. Dropped it back to 4.2 and am currently folding a p6987 WU. My temp is a bit high methinks, at 58c. But that's at 100% utilization and ambients at 76f.


----------



## MightyMission

I was thinking about geographical location and temps,which made [email protected] all the more of a good result!
Didn't you read the writing on the side of the voltage settings when you set them?








you rebel you!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


I was thinking about geographical location and temps,which made [email protected] all the more of a good result!
Didn't you read the writing on the side of the voltage settings when you set them?








you rebel you!


lol...also dropped back the volts to 1.5 from 1.55. Still, I am not convinced and my RAM is limiting me pretty severely. meh









Sleep NAO. +.+


----------



## L25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13474480*
> As promised:
> 
> CPU ~ AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE C3
> MOBO ~ Foxconn Destroyer
> Cooling ~ Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2x Ultra Kaze 3kRPM Push/Pull
> Core Speed ~ 4.5ghz
> Multi ~ 21.5
> Base ~ 200
> Volts ~ 1.54
> 
> VALID


That looks like a monster







Nice build.


----------



## addersnake

Can you add me please, revised specs: -

Name: - addersnake
CPU : - AMD Phemom II x6 1100T PH-E0
Clock speed : - 4056mhz (4.05ghz)
Mobo: - ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO
Cooling: - ThermalTake ISGC-400 CPU Cooler

Revised validation: -

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815217

Sorry if I didn't submit the right information previously, my sincere apologies....


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addersnake;13479705*
> Can you add me please, revised specs: -
> 
> Name: - addersnake
> CPU : - AMD Phemom II x6 1100T PH-E0
> Clock speed : - 4056mhz (4.05ghz)
> Mobo: - ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO
> Cooling: - ThermalTake ISGC-400 CPU Cooler
> 
> Revised validation: -
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815217
> 
> Sorry if I didn't submit the right information previously, my sincere apologies....


Nice OC! And nice chip too... Wish my 'Destroyer would support the 6-core AMD's.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addersnake;13479705*
> Can you add me please, revised specs: -
> 
> Name: - addersnake
> CPU : - AMD Phemom II x6 1100T PH-E0
> Clock speed : - 4056mhz (4.05ghz)
> Mobo: - ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO
> Cooling: - ThermalTake ISGC-400 CPU Cooler
> 
> Revised validation: -
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815217
> 
> Sorry if I didn't submit the right information previously, my sincere apologies....


I am jealous of you, and b-roll, and every other successful 1100t 4ghz club member.









Just cant get stable


----------



## MightyMission

what temps are you dealing with?
motherboard temps too?


----------



## Panickypress

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*









6 cores at 4Ghz, is it stable? How many Gflops do you pull out of this monster?










well, i thought it was stable untill i decided to try play some games witch runs maxed at stock, and i have not seen anything but blue screens allday







... but i tinkled with voltages and evrything is now smooth and not blue. so.. Yes it's stable now







=
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815566


----------



## addersnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


what temps are you dealing with?
motherboard temps too?


Temps for Idle Load CPU : 34oC, MB : 32oC and under Load CPU : 50-60oC, MB : 40-50oC.

Thanks for all the kind compliments....


----------



## Lifeshield

Name: - Lifeshield
CPU : - AMD Phemom II x4 965BE
Clock speed : - 4069mhz
Mobo: - ASUS M4A79XTD-EVO
Cooling: - Zalman CNPS10X Performa
Temperatures: - Low: 23 / High: 46 (under 100% load after 11 hours of Prime95)

I can push this chip much further, but I don't have the time currently to do all the testing that comes with it. When I next take some time off work I'm going to do some serious overclocking.


----------



## EmptyBarrel

•EmptyBarrel
•X6 1090T
•4060Mhz
•Noctua NH-D14
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818784


----------



## JE Nightmare

A dear friend of mine passed away the other day after a 15 year long fight against Cystic Fibrosis. I won't be updating anything until the end of next week when i'm back in town and at my computer. However, in her honor i'll be building a new rig specifically for folding. The only time i'll ever willingly buy anything Intel or nVidia.


----------



## Panickypress

well, best regards JE Nightmare.

in my country we have something called gravøl (grave beer) after the funeral. basically a party where you cellebrate the life that was lived by the departed, so do cellebrate what cherised memmories you have and don't linger in sadness...
just a nice thought towards anyone who has left!


----------



## addersnake

Ah man - no worries, my thoughts are with you at this time...

Lost me Dad last year to cancer - so I know what its like..

Take care.


----------



## JoeAdamsIV

JoeAdamsIV
955 BE - C3
4018
Hyper 212+
CPU-Z


----------



## eXor101

eXor101

1090T BE

4000

Cogage True Spirit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823651


----------



## marsey99

•Username 
marsey99
•CPU / Revision
AMD Phenom II X4 970 / RB-C3
•CPU Clock
4623.09
•Cooling
scythe susanoo
•CPU-Z Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824271


----------



## XPD541

Nice OC's guys/gals!


----------



## kill

kill
X2 550 BE unlocked to X4 B50/C2 Rev.
4080Mhz(204*20)
Coolermaster Hyper TX3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826984


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill*


kill
X2 550 BE unlocked to X4 B50/C2 Rev.
4080Mhz(204*20)
Coolermaster Hyper TX3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826984


Aren't you a lucky bastard


----------



## jagz

I'm almost satisfied and I'm at 4000Mhz. Just the only thing I'm curious about is just how much does running a 1100t at 1.5v degrade it? I see it's listed up to 1.475v.


----------



## Bradford1040

it not bad 1.55 is the max safe volts


----------



## jagz

I have finally arrived.

jagz
1100t 
4015
Noctua NH-D14
CPU-Z



(This is 1 screenshot photobucket is lame)
















The D-14 made this possible <3

Add me if you can, I'll throw the club link in sig when added. Thanks.


----------



## JE Nightmare

I'll be back in town tomorrow, update should come sometime then.


----------



## bluefire808

why dont they update the list of people with 4ghz + anymore?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluefire808*


why dont they update the list of people with 4ghz + anymore?


It's written right above you, for christ's sake..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


I'll be back in town tomorrow, update should come sometime then.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;13583984*
> It's written right above you, for christ's sake..


----------



## XPD541

*Trolls the room for ppl to REP for OC'ing*

Caught in the act! AHA!


----------



## Mr.Steve

w00t for OC'ing


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;13604550*
> w00t for OC'ing


----------



## JE Nightmare

Due to my utter frustration and possible destruction of one of my 5770's and my mobo, i won't be updating until tomorrow when i return from the golf coarse.


----------



## vipergtrdj

Vipergtrdj
Athlon II X3 450 Rana Core
3.2ghz @ 4.0ghz
OEM/ Stock
CPU-Z Link

Hope that is the information needed. I tried to unlock the 4th core with no luck, so I was able to up the clock speed to 4ghz and its solid after 8hours of Prime. I had to lower the memory clock speed to achieve 4ghz stable, but other then that no problems at all.


----------



## MightyMission

JE i cant find the post about the pcb/dodgy IC,can you link me?


----------



## JE Nightmare

I reply faster to PM's but i'm glad you found it.


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13543690*
> •Username
> marsey99
> •CPU / Revision
> AMD Phenom II X4 970 / RB-C3
> •CPU Clock
> 4623.09
> •Cooling
> scythe susanoo
> •CPU-Z Link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824271




4715.22 MHz


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13628415*
> 
> 
> 4715.22 MHz










Insane...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13628415*
> 
> 
> 4715.22 MHz


Beautiful.


----------



## el gappo

Dems from christmas, new chips this weekend on livestream, watch this space


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13629510*
> 
> 
> 
> Dems from christmas, new chips this weekend on livestream, watch this space


WTH?? How is that possible?


----------



## el gappo

Modded the tubes on my H50 which drops idle temps about 240 degrees


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13629754*
> Modded the tubes on my H50 which drops idle temps about 240 degrees












that ta785ge 128m is a rockin there


----------



## ronnin426850

And how proud I was of my 4Ghz.. You killed me, mate! Along with all other AMD users!


----------



## MightyMission

That benchtec flyer rocks
thats a whole of a lot of ln2 + wifebeater!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


That benchtec flyer rocks
thats a whole of a lot of ln2 + wifebeater!


Should make for an interesting livestream
















I'm definitely gonna get a slap or chucked in the pond for making that poster tho.


----------



## MightyMission

It's gonna be an interesting weekend at the batcave!
Sure beats entertaining the outlaws and changing stinky nappies...
Will you or any of the other dudes on the guest/lunatic list post when the link will be live on here?
So we can all get moist with the visual feast of speeds unattainable to use mere mortals?


----------



## marsey99

Cheers guys









Gappo what did you use for the tubing on your h50 dude? Only I don't think the stock ones will take the cold xD


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


It's gonna be an interesting weekend at the batcave!
Sure beats entertaining the outlaws and changing stinky nappies...
Will you or any of the other dudes on the guest/lunatic list post when the link will be live on here?
So we can all get moist with the visual feast of speeds unattainable to use mere mortals?










haha yeah just check this thead http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...g-batcave.html or the BTUK homepage, or hwbot homepage









Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


Cheers guys









Gappo what did you use for the tubing on your h50 dude? Only I don't think the stock ones will take the cold xD


I got the tubes, swung them round my head, launched it out of the window. Then put a big lump o copper on the cpu


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


And how proud I was of my 4Ghz.. You killed me, mate! Along with all other AMD users!










I think that my Phenom II @ 4.5ghz on air was nice. Especially in the southern NM desert.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I think that my Phenom II @ 4.5ghz on air was nice. Especially in the southern NM desert.










Well, think about it - 7Ghz. 7...







Me wantie too!!


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13632772*
> I got the tubes, swung them round my head, launched it out of the window. Then put a big lump o copper on the cpu


its a shame you cant get rep anymore dude, but h50 hammer throw so should be at the olymics next year


----------



## MightyMission

haha thats quite a mental image,
a bunch of guys brandishing OCN hoodies and baseball caps lining up with there h50s,
doing warmups so the rotator cuff doesn't get damaged,
which could end up in a
"got pwned in my favourite game because of the OCcerlympics" type excuse.

I'm off to see my physio...


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13632772*
> I got the tubes, swung them round my head, launched it out of the window. Then put a big lump o copper on the cpu










epic.


----------



## geckyl

geckyl
AMD Phenom II X2 560 Processor
C3
4208 MHz
Stock Cooling
CPU-Z Link


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geckyl*


geckyl
AMD Phenom II X2 560 Processor
C3 
4208 MHz
*Stock Cooling*
CPU-Z Link


Unadvisable. WHat are your temps? Keep the PhII under 60C load


----------



## geckyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


Unadvisable. What are your temps? Keep the PhII under 60C load










I thought it was a suicide run LOL. Usually my temps at 4GHz are around 38C. I use a custom Power Plan so it is not always running at 100% This processor does 4GHz on stock fan/cooler easily @1.4V by just upping the multiplier and leaving vcore alone. I set it to 4 GHz for gaming... The fan runs at 3300 RPM or so.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geckyl*


I thought it was a suicide run LOL. Usually my temps at 4GHz are around 38C. I use a custom Power Plan so it is not always running at 100% This processor does 4GHz on stock fan/cooler easily @1.4V by just upping the multiplier and leaving vcore alone. I set it to 4 GHz for gaming... The fan runs at 3300 RPM or so.


38C, that's full load temp?? Are you living on the north pole?







PhII stocl coolers are.. cool.. but still I think you ought to get something more massive


----------



## geckyl

"Stock" CPU cooling is designed to blow down onto the motherboard including VRMs."
Keeping the above in mind what do you recommend for a better heatsink and fan? 
I ran Prime 95 at 4GHz and had to shut it off after a couple of minutes because temps exceeded 50C.
I thought this would be OK.
Or this.

.


----------



## DragonCypher

Phenom II X6 1090T

4009.0 Mhz (211.0Mhz x19) @1.5V 
1.475V works, but after ~3hours in prime95 produces incorrect calculations and another hour it cuts out

Ambient temp 26C
Idle temp 31C
Load temp 52C

With ambient a bit lower, it drops to high 20's at idle and the fan stops spinning completely...

Seeing as I've hit 1.5V with this I'd say its the limit, I don't want any more than that for a 24/7 OC.


----------



## geckyl

DragonCypher- you could probably tighten those RAM timings to 8-8-8-24 1T @ 1.59V.
Just saying...







If you like check out this too.


----------



## DragonCypher

Speaking of which.. I forgot to update my sig with that

Stock ram is 9-9-9-28 1600mhz, its now at 8-8-8-24 1406Mhz.
Must have forgotten to bump the the multiplier back up..

Might have a go at getting 7-7-7-21-2T tomorrow, and fiddling with NB a little more.
I got to 2532Mhz NB @ 1.30V I think

I keep thinking it should be able to go further (CPU included) as my temps are still low, but the voltages are worrying me.
Its my first proper go at overclocking so I'm working with research and theories rather than first hand experience.


----------



## Isbre

Isbre
1090T / E0
4200MHz core / 2600MHz cpu-nb
Water
CPUZ Linky


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Link in my sig,more horsepower to come. Link is 12hrs sml fft,12hrs blend and 10 passes IBT stable.
30c idle,49c load (IBT) Ambient 24c


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isbre;13663272*
> Isbre
> 1090T / E0
> 4200MHz core / 2600MHz cpu-nb
> Water
> CPUZ Linky


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;13678087*
> Link in my sig,more horsepower to come. Link is 12hrs sml fft,12hrs blend and 10 passes IBT stable.
> 30c idle,49c load (IBT) Ambient 24c


Excellent OC's!


----------



## JE Nightmare

I've been debating starting a new spreadsheet. instead of each page being 100 members each, thinking of turning each page into a specific processor and going in order from highest to lowest. only downside, that's 371 people to go through. :-/


----------



## Messenjah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13687247*
> I've been debating starting a new spreadsheet. instead of each page being 100 members each, thinking of turning each page into a specific processor and going in order from highest to lowest. only downside, that's 371 people to go through. :-/


You can always have something help you out with it all and its wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13687247*
> I've been debating starting a new spreadsheet. instead of each page being 100 members each, thinking of turning each page into a specific processor and going in order from highest to lowest. only downside, that's 371 people to go through. :-/


Great idea. If those spreadsheets don't have sorting functionality, consider using something else. Even a downloadable Excel file will do


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13687247*
> I've been debating starting a new spreadsheet. instead of each page being 100 members each, thinking of turning each page into a specific processor and going in order from highest to lowest. only downside, that's 371 people to go through. :-/


maybe you would be best to do it by core?

a page for the deneb another for the thurbans, so on, so on?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13694757*
> maybe you would be best to do it by core?
> 
> a page for the deneb another for the thurbans, so on, so on?


Also a good idea, still haven't decided though. Also finding help isn't a bad idea, once i get it all sorted out i'll find someone to help me re do it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99;13694757*
> maybe you would be best to do it by core?
> 
> a page for the deneb another for the thurbans, so on, so on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13694859*
> Also a good idea, still haven't decided though. Also finding help isn't a bad idea, once i get it all sorted out i'll find someone to help me re do it.


By CPU model is best - where will you put an unlocked X3? With the Rana, or with the Propus?
It's way better than all the other in Rana, because it's quad. But it also is not quite the same as the ones in Propus. I think it's best to stick to a page per CPU







But afterall, do it anyway you wish


----------



## MightyMission

i need another 16mhz! damn nvidia board holding me back from top 945!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13695738*
> i need another 16mhz! damn nvidia board holding me back from top 945!


if you don't mind what are you running at I have not been watching


----------



## MightyMission

oh nothing special,but there arent many results for the phenom II 945,the top result is only 4.2 ghz and i can only get 4.185







NEED MOAR MEGGERZ!
there are soem 945s on the bot that have attained crazy speeds but i am not convinced due to unlocked multi etc...


----------



## THC Butterz

I was trying to check my stability at 4.3ghz running prime 95, after about 5 min my computer just died, no power or anything, i pushed the power button, and my leds flicked on for about 1 milisecond and that was it, tried turning off and back on my psu... nothing, reset my power strip... nothing, I finaly unpluged my psu from the motherbord and pluged it back in and it fired back up followed by a poping noise that made my jump because it was so loud everything seems to be running fine now though... wonder what happened, could it have been with my overclock.... that has never hapened to me before


----------



## Dissentience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13729883*
> I was trying to check my stability at 4.3ghz running prime 95, after about 5 min my computer just died, no power or anything, i pushed the power button, and my leds flicked on for about 1 milisecond and that was it, tried turning off and back on my psu... nothing, reset my power strip... nothing, I finaly unpluged my psu from the motherbord and pluged it back in and it fired back up followed by a poping noise that made my jump because it was so loud everything seems to be running fine now though... wonder what happened, could it have been with my overclock.... that has never hapened to me before


You undoubtedly blew a MOSFET. Common occurrence with MSI's AMD boards. Strange that it is still working though. I'd shut it off to prevent more catastrophic failure and pick up a new motherboard with an 8+2 power phase design.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13729883*
> I was trying to check my stability at 4.3ghz running prime 95, after about 5 min my computer just died, no power or anything, i pushed the power button, and my leds flicked on for about 1 milisecond and that was it, tried turning off and back on my psu... nothing, reset my power strip... nothing, I finaly unpluged my psu from the motherbord and pluged it back in and it fired back up followed by a poping noise that made my jump because it was so loud everything seems to be running fine now though... wonder what happened, could it have been with my overclock.... that has never hapened to me before


no he did not blow a mosfet I think he just hit the termo overload on his PSU some out there have to be disconnected in order to reset and when the board is plugged in there is always power being pulled


----------



## B NEGATIVE

If it stank,it was a mosfet.
i guessing not as the board still works


----------



## THC Butterz

nope... i turned off the pc and when i went to turn it back on there was a pop and sizzle... blown


----------



## clock_work

Clock_work
RB-C3
4.219ghz
corsair h50.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851121
when can i add the banner haha
had it at 4.4 but temps were getting out of looking for an actual water set up as i type this


----------



## MightyMission

Excellent !
Good work fella
i bet than thing could crack 5ghz with some cold on it


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock_work;13746322*
> Clock_work
> RB-C3
> 4.219ghz
> corsair h50.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851121
> when can i add the banner haha
> had it at 4.4 but temps were getting out of looking for an actual water set up as i type this


not bad on a H50 . did you lap it? and how long did you run prime for at that speed (or any other cpu test)? I am interested as the new 990 is a rebadged 890 and trying to decide if I want ether asus or msi and also some one told me that the new sabertooth only supports ddr3 1866 and the new crosshair V will support 2100 any one heard any more on the new boards as well?

Sorry to put two or three questions in there but I want to upgrade the board to the newer AM3+ just so I have the abilaty to upgrade to BD because no one has said that the 980A chipset will get the bios update. In fact it seems the 980A with AMD & SLI is the board that bios righting forgot lol (no updates for over a year!)


----------



## MightyMission

none of the nvidia boards will receive am3+ support








i shouldnt be bothered,my mobo doesnt even support x6 lol
there is a thread here somewhere with maybe 10 new am3+ mobo's and the RAM frequency support seemed to be in line with the vrm's in the board:the better boards with 8+2/1-+2 supporting higher frequencies due to needing OCcing to attain those speeds,supporting 2400mhz on a 3+1 mobo is foolish
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1026110-list-upcoming-amd-990fx-motherboards.html


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13746907*
> none of the nvidia boards will receive am3+ support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shouldnt be bothered,my mobo doesnt even support x6 lol
> there is a thread here somewhere with maybe 10 new am3+ mobo's and the RAM frequency support seemed to be in line with the vrm's in the board:the better boards with 8+2/1-+2 supporting higher frequencies due to needing OCcing to attain those speeds,supporting 2400mhz on a 3+1 mobo is foolish


well if you can post the link to the thread, and my board supports 8+1 power now but even with the 2000mhz ram which it can take and I have 1600 seems to be the only obtainable speed with overclocking the cpu and cpu/nb if I loosen the timings I mite get more speed but at that point whats the point lol I still don't understand why there has to be a multiplier why can't they make a board that everything is of its own dam clock so you can get the most out of everyone of the things (hope that made sense?)


----------



## MightyMission

i thinking i was mooching for the link when you posted,have another look!

i dont really know myself wether higher speed is better than tighter timings in real life scenarios.
I guess a mix of both is the winner but when messing with maxmem i see higher speed reaps greater throughput which in conjunction with a high cpu clock and cpu-nb should alleviate any possible bottleneck?

I would be happy if both gpu's see 99% usage as a result from the tinkering.
My board only has 4+1 but its ddr2 so i cant really taken advantage of super fast ram,1200 is my limit,which you ddr3 guys wouldnt even touch!

They moved away from off processor memory controlling due to latencies being far superior when the IMC is embedded,retrograde!


----------



## DragonCypher

Update:

Bus 211 Mhz

CPU: x19 4009 Mhz @ 1.504V / 61C

NB: x14 2954 Mhz @ 1.40V / 59C

Memory: 703.3 Mhz (1407 Mhz) 7-7-7-21 @ 1.62V

When I try to raise my memory from x6.66 multiplier to standard x8 with tight timings it just beeps 3 times and takes me back into the BIOS with my settings reset.

Going to bump the CPU once more to x20 and if it stays under 65C stable I'll keep it there.
NB I'm happy with now that its just under 3.0Ghz
[EDIT]
At 4220 Mhz (x20) I can barely even get into windows before it blue screens, even raising voltage to 1.60V
Sucks that the processor's limit is so low, and even a full watercooling setup wouldn't be much help if I need insane voltages to get a small speed boost.
[/EDIT]

And once I'm happy with memory I'll run some benchmarks, then repeat them with stock settings to see what the actual improvement is.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13747036*
> i thinking i was mooching for the link when you posted,have another look!
> i dont really know myself wether higher speed is better than tighter timings in real life scenarios,i guess a mix of both is the winner but when messing with maxmem i see higher speed reaps greater throughput which in conjunction with a high cpu clock and cpu-nb should alleviate any possible bottleneck?
> I would be happy if both gpu's see 99% usage as a result from the tinkering.
> My board only has 4+1 but its ddr2 so i cant really taken advantage of super fast ram,1200 is my limit,which you ddr3 guys wouldnt even touch!


lol dam you standing tall on your board there buddy lol. (joking around btw)
I just read reviews out on all the 990/850 chipsets and it does not look all that great! I don't know if it would be worth the change yet till I see what BD will do


----------



## MightyMission

Yea you know,rebadge springs to mind!
I had a few quid saved up for a BD setup,but then decided we deserved a hard earnt holiday plus my pc is alright atm,not worth spending £600 for an extra 5-20 frames a second in games.
Out of interest:why is your m4n98 evil?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonCypher;13747054*
> Update:
> 
> Bus 211 Mhz
> 
> CPU: x19 4009 Mhz @ 1.504V / 61C
> 
> NB: x14 2954 Mhz @ 1.40V / 59C
> 
> Memory: 703.3 Mhz (1407 Mhz) 7-7-7-21 @ 1.62V
> 
> When I try to raise my memory from x6.66 multiplier to standard x8 with tight timings it just beeps 3 times and takes me back into the BIOS with my settings reset.
> 
> Going to bump the CPU once more to x20 and if it stays under 65C stable I'll keep it there.
> NB I'm happy with now that its just under 3.0Ghz
> 
> And once I'm happy with memory I'll run some benchmarks, then repeat them with stock settings to see what the actual improvement is.


wow dude 65c that is very hot for AMD I get pissed off when I run in the high 40's as the cores spike faster to higher temps then your temp software 65c is the max on the PII chip and if you are close to that, well on a hot day you will have to lower your clock and volts, as I asked the other guy have you lapped your cpu? It really helped when I was using the H50 and also as far as TIM goes Indigo Extreme is the best stuff out hands down I know as I am using it after trying all the top brands of other TIM's! It lowered my load temps big time and it really made me want to buy a better cpu water block it worked so well, I never imagined being 5c~8c above case temp under load (that is cpu case temp) it is very expensive in relation to other TIM's but well worth it


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13747102*
> Out of interest:why is your m4n98 evil?


I just liked being different, and at first I was a Intel guy so I did not know Jack *hit on how to set up a AMD rig and everything to me was evil or just plain out stupid turned out I was the stupid one but the name was a hit so it stuck

EDIT: it is a m4n98td-evo


----------



## MightyMission

My water pump broke and the pc shut down,turns out i set auto shutdown for 65c in bios..
Would seem a very quick way to kill your chip,i am seeing occasional instabilities and BSOD since then that never ever happened in the months before.

FWIW after a while you tend to forget that the speed has been increased until its backed down again,food for thought if your running on the edge of the envelope!


----------



## Ayekalooter

•Username - Ayekalooter
•CPU / Revision - 1100T - E0
•CPU Clock - 4014.71 Mhz
•Cooling - Antec Kuhler H20 620
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850642

Still have some room to push, but I'm waiting for another pair of case fans and a second fan for the radiator to do a push/pull setup.


----------



## Modz

•Username:Modz
•CPU / Revision: 965 BE C3
•CPU Clock:4013.7
•Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851339


----------



## DragonCypher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13747103*
> wow dude 65c that is very hot for AMD I get pissed off when I run in the high 40's as the cores spike faster to higher temps then your temp software 65c is the max on the PII chip and if you are close to that, well on a hot day you will have to lower your clock and volts, as I asked the other guy have you lapped your cpu? It really helped when I was using the H50 and also as far as TIM goes Indigo Extreme is the best stuff out hands down I know as I am using it after trying all the top brands of other TIM's! It lowered my load temps big time and it really made me want to buy a better cpu water block it worked so well, I never imagined being 5c~8c above case temp under load (that is cpu case temp) it is very expensive in relation to other TIM's but well worth it


This is a non-lapped processor and H60, just out of the box with the standard thermal paste.

I'm going to hold it there where it is for now, so 58-62C under prime95 stresstest until I get proper watercooling and lap it then.
I don't game much anyways, and even the toughest games won't hit quite the same temps that prime95 do (from what I've read) so if its at those temps for only short periods of time I'm confident it won't die on me too soon.
Also being in Australialand we're entering winter so I have a long time before worrying about high ambient temps.
Room temps currently are around 25-28C with my heater on

Due to the voltages I have just to hit 4.0Ghz, and the fact I can't even pass that at 1.6V.. does this mean I have a dud processor and just got unlucky?

or is there something I've been missing


----------



## MightyMission

you know sometimes if you cant beat a certain speed via the multiplier,you could try backing off the multi and increase the fsb,there may be more headroom that way.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonCypher;13747267*
> This is a non-lapped processor and H60, just out of the box with the standard thermal paste.
> 
> I'm going to hold it there where it is for now, so 58-62C under prime95 stresstest until I get proper watercooling and lap it then.
> I don't game much anyways, and even the toughest games won't hit quite the same temps that prime95 do (from what I've read) so if its at those temps for only short periods of time I'm confident it won't die on me too soon.
> Also being in Australialand we're entering winter so I have a long time before worrying about high ambient temps.
> Room temps currently are around 25-28C with my heater on
> 
> Due to the voltages I have just to hit 4.0Ghz, and the fact I can't even pass that at 1.6V.. does this mean I have a dud processor and just got unlucky?
> 
> or is there something I've been missing


I had are hard time getting your question, on the end here! But if I a reading it right I think your biggest reason that you can't get higher is heat! I had the same problem when running the H50 it just would not let me get passed 3.9 stable I could hit 4.1 in prime but it would BSOD after a hour, I figured at that point if it could run that hard for a hour it would be fine in games, but I was wrong! Heat on a AMD chip is the worst enemy, ( most of us had a Intel at some point, and still are looking at 65c as it is low! With AMD that is VERY HIGH!!! ) To get the CPU running better get it cooler, AMD loves cold (really loves liquid nitrogen, LOL)

I would not think that you have a bum chip or bad board or even unlucky as you put it, I think that you just need to get the temps down and you will see that OC'ing it will become easier!

I would toss waiting for the water cooling set-up out and Lap it now also as I stated the Indigo Extreme will help after the lapping. I think even with the cooler you are using you can get to 4.2 with good temps and low volts if you follow the advise of the lapping

EDIT: unless you are really close to water cooling! then wait till then but if months away do it now


----------



## DragonCypher

Planning to get a loop in about a month if I can afford it..

XSPC 750 RS360 kit
+
MC60 or MCW80 etc style gpu blocks
Swiftech make a HD69XX heatsink too, but might just go with generic ram sinks
+
Another random cheap 240 radiator

Might even try to incorporate the H60's radiator in there too, or just sell it to a friend.

Also before I forget
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851465


----------



## Bradford1040

dam I have been reading for hours!!!!!! the asus sabertooth vs crosshair V and even th MSI brands as well and I like the look of the sabertooth <(ST from now on) but the CH has a extra bump in power and it has Load Line features which I have yet to try out but heard good things about! So dose anyone think I can get the same OC out of the ST vs CH-V? or should I just save my money and wait a while to see what BD does and also Intels new 2011 chip?


----------



## MightyMission

Fortune favours the patient!

I would hold off from the first revisions of bulldozer(as by all reoprts they seem to be underperforming).
Hopefully that will put bulldozer head to head with sandbridge-e or ivybridge,cue price war = win for the tech hungry consumers!
Look how quick AMD pulled phenom II out the bag when the first revisions were seriously underperforming...
just adding my 2p worth








The reviewers of CH:V were quite underwhelmed mainly due to rebadging and not a whole heap of innovation considering the price they are asking for the mobo.
I like the ECS understated look though.
I got nothing but time so i will continue messing with my tired old board until i see that the difference between what i use now and what gets released in a few months is night and day.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13747776*
> Fortune favours the patient!
> 
> I would hold off from the first revisions of bulldozer(as by all reoprts they seem to be underperforming).
> Hopefully that will put bulldozer head to head with sandbridge-e or ivybridge,cue price war = win for the tech hungry consumers!
> Look how quick AMD pulled phenom II out the bag when the first revisions were seriously underperforming...
> just adding my 2p worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reviewers of CH:V were quite underwhelmed mainly due to rebadging and not a whole heap of innovation considering the price they are asking for the mobo.
> I like the ECS understated look though.
> I got nothing but time so i will continue messing with my tired old board until i see that the difference between what i use now and what gets released in a few months is night and day.


the CH:V is only going to be 240usd and the sabertooth is 199usd at the egg
I agree with the
Quote:


> Fortune favors the patient!


(sorry for the fixing of the spelling in your quote) I just want to upgrade the board not even thinking of BD yet but if Intel 2011 chip-set beats AMD bad again mite just swing back over to them even though I really do like the AMD that is the part that is holding me back as well, is Intel going to blast AMD again? or will AMD hold true and still be a great gaming PC and then Should I get ether the sabertooth or crosshair V lol it is such a dam viscus cycle lol I am so confused


----------



## MightyMission

ahh see its you who needs your american english spelling fixed








Vicious too








just messing!
I better have to shut up on spelling as mine is attrocious!!

I cant see how you would get any more OCcing headroom going up to a 990 mobo from like an 890 or whatever,

It seems no differen than say going from 780 to 980a chipsets(they are both rebrands)
infact my 780a mobo says 780/980 in cpu-z.

Though heading over from an nvidia chipset to an AMD one would seem to reap benefits as the AMD mobo's seem to overclock better.

I am hoping AMD are equal to Intel this time,i believe they will not beat Intels SB-E but it helps the consumers keep holding the folding,instead of having to pay top dollar for something thats only benchable differences from the last generation you know.

Interesting times for the upgrade hungry tech freaks!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13747867*
> ahh see its you who needs your american english spelling fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicious too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just messing!
> I better have to shut up on spelling as mine is attrocious!!
> 
> I cant see how you would get any more OCcing headroom going up to a 990 mobo from like an 890 or whatever,
> 
> It seems no differen than say going from 780 to 980a chipsets(they are both rebrands)
> infact my 780a mobo says 780/980 in cpu-z.
> 
> Though heading over from an nvidia chipset to an AMD one would seem to reap benefits as the AMD mobo's seem to overclock better.
> 
> I am hoping AMD are equal to Intel this time,i believe they will not beat Intels SB-E but it helps the consumers keep holding the folding,instead of having to pay top dollar for something thats only benchable differences from the last generation you know.
> 
> Interesting times for the upgrade hungry tech freaks!


see that is my point my board is the 980A chip-set, And funny on the spelling joke BTW I can't believe I messed up Vicious lol, so thank you on that (not to get off topic but trying to better my own spelling as well. I suck at spelling)

Back to the point my board is the newer version of yours I think as I do have the 980A chipset and wanted to go to the CH:IV a couple of months ago but everyone said wait for the 990 lol big whoop on that wait huh?/? lol.

Now my question is will I benefit from upgrading to ST or the CH:V and which one is really better or are they about the same? I don't care about the memory 1866 vs 2133+ cause even BD only really utilities 1333 right? so my big thing is I guess to put a fine point on it will I regret buying the ST and not the CH:V or should I wait till the 13th and get the CH:V?


----------



## MightyMission

No worries about the remote spellcheck i was just playing-i can spell but my keyboard can't..

Have a look in AMD mobo forum on here,some guy got a 990x sabertooth and he can't hit the clocks he did on his older amd chipset,though it may be the uefi bios is throwing him off course,as he has only had the mobo a day or two.

If i was in the market for an am3+ mobo i think i would go with whichever mobo has SLi and a fullcover block,that will solve vrm/nb issues and tidy up the board!

Ram speed at 2133 would make sense to me if the rest of my system could utilise it(so fsb has to be clocked real high then ofcourse cpu-nb too annnnnd obligatory cpu clocks speed),otherwise its just pointless other than e-peen ofcourse,
and i would sooner not pay mad money for stuff just for some dude on the interwebs to get moist about.

Keep holding on to your folding and reap the benefits as the benches start surfacing.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13747951*
> No worries about the remote spellcheck i was just playing-i can spell but my keyboard can't..
> 
> Have a look in AMD mobo forum on here,some guy got a 990x sabertooth and he can't hit the clocks he did on his older amd chipset,though it may be the uefi bios is throwing him off course,as he has only had the mobo a day or two.
> 
> If i was in the market for an am3+ mobo i think i would go with whichever mobo has SLi and a fullcover block,that will solve vrm/nb issues and tidy up the board!
> 
> Ram speed at 2133 would make sense to me if the rest of my system could utilise it(so fsb has to be clocked real high then ofcourse cpu-nb too annnnnd obligatory cpu clocks speed),otherwise its just pointless other than e-peen ofcourse,
> and i would sooner not pay mad money for stuff just for some dude on the interwebs to get moist about.
> 
> Keep holding on to your folding and reap the benefits as the benches start surfacing.


I did a search for the 990 amd on here for that guy with the new board and I keep coming up with I7 stuff do you have the link?


----------



## clock_work

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13746885*
> not bad on a H50 . did you lap it? and how long did you run prime for at that speed (or any other cpu test)? I am interested as the new 990 is a rebadged 890 and trying to decide if I want ether asus or msi and also some one told me that the new sabertooth only supports ddr3 1866 and the new crosshair V will support 2100 any one heard any more on the new boards as well?
> 
> Sorry to put two or three questions in there but I want to upgrade the board to the newer AM3+ just so I have the abilaty to upgrade to BD because no one has said that the 980A chipset will get the bios update. In fact it seems the 980A with AMD & SLI is the board that bios righting forgot lol (no updates for over a year!)


That is not lapped, but 60c after half an hour was not good IMO haha! I'm thinking it's part of my stability issue at that speed as it boots runs etc until it's gets hot but it ran for 30-45 minutes this time after I raised the nb. I love my gigabyte, the board supports 2000+ plus mem oc, has more plenty of options for me and has been rock solid my board temps have been around 40-50 c at full load. I thought I read somewhere that our current boards will support am3+? But I can't say for certain!!!


----------



## MightyMission

Sorry fella,i got lost while searching the link,here you go:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1032977-arrived-today-sabertooth-990fx.html

Clock work is the cooler seated properly?are you running on a single fan?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13748142*
> Sorry fella,i got lost while searching the link,here you go:
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/1032977-arrived-today-sabertooth-990fx.html


trust me I understand that totally lol, I swear one day I am going to get the message "You have reached the end of the web, STOP clicking there is no more!!! so go to sleep and then go find a woman you pathetic geek"

well that is not what is says anyway but it should


----------



## MightyMission

haha
my mrs gives me so much abuse for the missions i undertake in order to increase the speed of the computer/make it quiter,then sits in front of it playing some odd facebook game that reminds me of populous and hits me with
"oo its so much better than my netbook tho"
yea no sheet sherlock..
dont find yourself a woman!!you will immediately lose any bulldozer funds AND gaming time!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13749170*
> haha
> my mrs gives me so much abuse for the missions i undertake in order to increase the speed of the computer/make it quiter,then sits in front of it playing some odd facebook game that reminds me of populous and hits me with
> "oo its so much better than my netbook tho"
> yea no sheet sherlock..
> dont find yourself a woman!!you will immediately lose any bulldozer funds AND gaming time!


NO I wouldn't I have been married twice and at this point in my life no one NO one tells me how to spend my money! which BTW just found my new case check this out you have to [ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDqM0AavM34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDqM0AavM34"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDqM0AavM34[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Bradford1040

AMD is expected to introduce the 9-series chipsets supporting "Zambezi" processors in Q2 2011. The lineup will start with the AMD 990FX chipset with AM3+ and AM3 support for high-end motherboards followed by the 990X chipset with AM3+ and AM3 support for mid-level boards. The 980G chipset will round out the 9-series, offering integrated graphics for low-end systems but will not support older AM3 processors.

This is something I just read and sorry for double posting but thought it was important look at the last couple of lines!!!! I know most won't be building a low end pc but that is just not AMD fashion so if this is true what is to be the future no more backward compatibility ???


----------



## MightyMission

6 GPU's!
They must be single slot ones on pci-e risers,that thing would make one helluva Folding Beast!!
Silverstone make some very nice stuff indeed.I need change my pants...
Oh your american,i need change my err underwear?!?









I guess the 980g lack of am3 support is just pushing new chips,no problem!i would be surprised if a bios flash doesn't hack/fix that anyway.

I should think the CH:V is the one most likely to get a full cover block so that will be the one for me,eventually!

Good on you for getting to a point in your life where you don't suffer women's crap!
I am getting white hairs at age 33,though i blame it on having 3 kids and no down time..
Orr pace of life.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13749696*
> 6 GPU's!
> They must be single slot ones on pci-e risers,that thing would make one helluva Folding Beast!!
> Silverstone make some very nice stuff indeed.I need change my pants...
> Oh your american,i need change my err underwear?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the 980g lack of am3 support is just pushing new chips,no problem!i would be surprised if a bios flash doesn't hack/fix that anyway.
> 
> I should think the CH:V is the one most likely to get a full cover block so that will be the one for me,eventually!
> 
> Good on you for getting to a point in your life where you don't suffer women's crap!
> I am getting white hairs at age 33,though i blame it on having 3 kids and no down time..
> Orr pace of life.


lol I have a TJ-10 and Lian Li my sig rig are my two main systems, I am 40 and have 5 kids s know all about gray hairs lol


----------



## MightyMission

sht dude how can you afford computer stuff!
3 kids and not a pot to pss in,just about a window to chuck it out of though!
i am in a bad mood today,i got my new waterpump and temps are great,but this crap ddr 1200 will not boot at rated speeds with any timings at all








my ddr 800 does a better job and it cost half as much..


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


sht dude how can you afford computer stuff!
3 kids and not a pot to pss in,just about a window to chuck it out of though!
i am in a bad mood today,i got my new waterpump and temps are great,but this crap ddr 1200 will not boot at rated speeds with any timings at all








my ddr 800 does a better job and it cost half as much..


I have been on sorry for the late reply as I got in a heated debate in other thread lol, click on geforce 460 thread in sig if you want to see, it just was to funny!

But as far as money I do ok, I own a welding company in three states so that keeps me fed and fuels my computer addiction (some what) lol I sell sperm and blood also (and hope not at the same time wow that would suck) and that helps a little! and my other hobby is even more expensive R/C heli's and I got big cash in those ( and that is were male prostituting comes in)


----------



## MightyMission

lol
will check the 460 thread in a mo.
can you give me a price on a pair of one off waterblocks?
or is it heavy works that your firm deals with..
i sold an r/c heli on ebay last year,or start of this year,bought it for Â£15 and it went straight on ebay as i was scared to fire it up lol,went for over Â£400 YAY!
im more comfortable with IC 1/8 cars then heli's/planes,but then my sperm is worthless other than as lubricant and my blood is tainted with antifreeze








havent explored prostitution yet but never say never!


----------



## MightyMission

i dont know how to delete posts here so erm here is yet more waffle from MM


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


lol
will check the 460 thread in a mo.
can you give me a price on a pair of one off waterblocks?
or is it heavy works that your firm deals with..
i sold an r/c heli on ebay last year,or start of this year,bought it for Â£15 and it went straight on ebay as i was scared to fire it up lol,went for over Â£400 YAY!
im more comfortable with IC 1/8 cars then heli's/planes,but then my sperm is worthless other than as lubricant and my blood is tainted with antifreeze








havent explored prostitution yet but never say never!


well I race 1/10th and 1/8th scale on-road nitro as well R.O.A.R. member for years even made it to world nationals a few times, and al welding that I do is big heavy stuff and also custom aluminum fence


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


i dont know how to delete posts here so erm here is yet more waffle from MM


ok that one I don't get sorry, help me out so I understand it


----------



## MightyMission

I know a 15 year old whos heading to national level with 1/8 nitro the jammy feck!

ahh shame about the blocks,i must go looking round the local scrapyards for a few lumps of copper to get cnc'd...i am forced to use gpu only blocks and the vram suffers highish temps still which of course limits the OC...
I keep meaning to but the sensible side of me wants to hold on till next late year when i change out for nvidias 6 series if its worth it.

i managed to hook up 3 monitors to my 470s this evening and it was the first time i had seen ridiculous frames in games,reminded me that it wont be long till these cards are not worth using..

the last post i wanted to delete and couldnt so i just wrote some random ..

Sigged!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


I know a 15 year old whos heading to national level with 1/8 nitro the jammy feck!

ahh shame about the blocks,i must go looking round the local scrapyards for a few lumps of copper to get cnc'd...i am forced to use gpu only blocks and the vram suffers highish temps still which of course limits the OC...
I keep meaning to but the sensible side of me wants to hold on till next late year when i change out for nvidias 6 series if its worth it.

i managed to hook up 3 monitors to my 470s this evening and it was the first time i had seen ridiculous frames in games,reminded me that it wont be long till these cards are not worth using..

the last post i wanted to delete and couldnt so i just wrote some random ..

Sigged!


lol I always say something don't I lol. I have to go back to that thread and explain why this guys Pentium D 2.8ghz and one gtx460 both running stock will not play computer games at 1080 dpi maxed out, I will be back and I really don't know how to delete whole threads but the edit button on the bottom right is the way you can change one already posted


----------



## Bradford1040

I am back hope this guy gets my point, I am really playing with kid gloves with him! Trying to explain why people are telling him to upgrade. I kinda understand his view but at the same time he needs to understand the type of site this is. It is not called underclock.net or oldercpu's.com so people on here are not going to give him any slack and jump on him about owning a 65nm lga775 cpu and a older model at that


----------



## THC Butterz

Got my cpu up to 4.5 long enough to validate.... thanks to TUF... so heres my new 1090t W/H70 high oc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855516


----------



## el gappo

More from the intel fanboy







h50 *Cough cough*


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13776757*
> 
> 
> 
> More from the intel fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h50 *Cough cough*


what make LN2 pot is that h50? lol


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*





More from the intel fanboy







h50 *Cough cough*


holly hell... H50 FTW...either that or your cpu is now a paperweight...
your h50 isnt the worlds first closed loop liquid hydrogen coller is it??


----------



## andydam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1852478

4.0GHz here, I wanna join the club.

AMD Phenom B55 x3 C3

Antec Kuhler Box

4.0GHz


----------



## JE Nightmare

Ha, intel fanboy. I still remember that post.


----------



## Modz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz;13747247*
> •Username:Modz
> •CPU / Revision: 965 BE C3
> •CPU Clock:4013.7
> •Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
> •CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1851339


bump


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz;13794950*
> bump


Avoid doing that, an update will come when i have time off from work. This does nothing but make me want to ignore your original post.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13797060*
> Avoid doing that, an update will come when i have time off from work. This does nothing but make me want to ignore your original post.


Ah, you so baad


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Avoid doing that, an update will come when i have time off from work. This does nothing but make me want to ignore your original post.


well I didn't see if he had done it more than once or anything but if he is new cut him just a little slack, I am not trying to piss you off, just from your response it sounds if you are having a tough time, and I feel for you on that, but just FYI it came off a little harsh.


----------



## THC Butterz

my 1090t died, and for some reason i've never been able to register on amd's website... anyone know how to go about an rma??


----------



## robbo2

I would shoot them a e-mail if you don't have the receipt. Intel just requires you to send it back with the original HSF.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13803315*
> well I didn't see if he had done it more than once or anything but if he is new cut him just a little slack, I am not trying to piss you off, just from your response it sounds if you are having a tough time, and I feel for you on that, but just FYI it came off a little harsh.


Yeah i did come off a little harsher then i meant to now that you've said it. While i wasn't trying to be as harsh as it came off, i still stand by what i said.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13805011*
> Yeah i did come off a little harsher then i meant to now that you've said it. While i wasn't trying to be as harsh as it came off, i still stand by what i said.


I understand, I was just pointing out he is new and really prob. did not understand that Bump was not meant for that purpose so if he is reading this (just so he understands your point it was like saying hey azz hole I want your att.) and that was rude as well people that run threads are just like the rest of us they have lives and jobs and try to do things as fast as they can


----------



## kdb424

My turn!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859033
Is 1.52V a little high? I kinda just meant to bump to 10.5 to test, over pressed in BIOS, and had great temps so been too lazy to change. It's on liquid and socket in never passing 52C (core temps unknown) but seems to hold it's own in prime95 stable 24 hours. Should I try to undervolt that more?


----------



## Tpatcher

Here is mine, cooling with a thermalright silver arrow.

• Tpatcher
• Phenom 955 BE
• 4.2GHz
• Silver Arrow
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859046


----------



## Modz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13805059*
> I understand, I was just pointing out he is new and really prob. did not understand that Bump was not meant for that purpose so if he is reading this (just so he understands your point it was like saying hey azz hole I want your att.) and that was rude as well people that run threads are just like the rest of us they have lives and jobs and try to do things as fast as they can


Yeah, wasn't intended to be disrespectful or anything there was just a bunch of calamity between my posts so maybe you didn't see it since it was up for a while. Now i know so thank you, patience is indeed a virtue!


----------



## robbo2

Can anyone beat the on in my signature? Not a bragging thing I just honestly have never come across a better chip on these forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdb424;13805926*
> My turn!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859033
> Is 1.52V a little high? I kinda just meant to bump to 10.5 to test, over pressed in BIOS, and had great temps so been too lazy to change. It's on liquid and socket in never passing 52C (core temps unknown) but seems to hold it's own in prime95 stable 24 hours. Should I try to undervolt that more?


Your vcore is rather high so I personally would try lowering it. The way it is at the moment is certainly safe though.


----------



## kdb424

robo2 How is it fair to compare to an intel? lol Volts to freq my AMD 555 can't come close, but I'm fine with the little money I spend for a 4GHz quad core.


----------



## robbo2

The one in my signature dude. The Golden Deneb part







Click the proof thingy.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13806114*
> The one in my signature dude. The Golden Deneb part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the proof thingy.


heres my current denab stress testing now... see if im stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859085
dont know why it says rejected?? but here it is


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13806364*
> heres my current denab stress testing now... see if im stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859085
> dont know why it says rejected?? but here it is


Nice if its stable!!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Now that i'm on ol' reliable ( my old 880ga ) i'll challenge you robbo. I got 4.1 at 1.4v last time i tried. hopefully low 1.3 for 4.0.


----------



## robbo2

Sounds good! I run it at this 24/7 for folding.


----------



## kdb424

robo2, that 24/7 for folding. Is that with the lowest volts you possibly could test, or is that just semi low? I'm thinkin of trying that on my system, but if you lowered it down to the bottom of your CPU, I'll try a higher vCore


----------



## JE Nightmare

Nice. i've put this chip through so much it doesn't like folding at anything above 4. Used to be 4.2 24/7 stable at 1.43(ish) but now that's a distant memory.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdb424;13806675*
> robo2, that 24/7 for folding. Is that with the lowest volts you possibly could test, or is that just semi low? I'm thinkin of trying that on my system, but if you lowered it down to the bottom of your CPU, I'll try a higher vCore


That's as low as it will go before it will BSOD









Nightmare that's why I love AMD. You just beat them up


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13806364*
> heres my current denab stress testing now... see if im stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859085
> dont know why it says rejected?? but here it is


it is rejecting you not your stuff lol, no cpu-z just has not been updated most likely to the new chip set


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13806722*
> it is rejecting you not your stuff lol, no cpu-z just has not been updated most likely to the new chip set


doubt its the chipset, validated 2 clocks yesterday and it worked fine


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13806753*
> doubt its the chipset, validated 2 clocks yesterday and it worked fine


ok maybe you quatro drivers or if that's not it its you lol sorry you are rejected so you need to be expelled from OCN cause cpu-z said so lol


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13806774*
> ok maybe you quatro drivers or if that's not it its you lol sorry you are rejected so you need to be expelled from OCN cause cpu-z said so lol


not a driver issue either... validated with them to... please dont kick me out lol


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13806698*
> That's as low as it will go before it will BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare that's why I love AMD. You just beat them up


couldnt beat your chip but im hapy with my oc its 100% stable and my temps dont breach 58c
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859168


----------



## Moparman

Well my links is in my SIG.

[email protected] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1189383

[email protected] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1405870

[email protected] 4.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426664


----------



## kdb424

THC Butterz, was the slower RAM worth the lower timings? I'm running 800MHz on my ram (DDR3 1600) and gettin pretty good performance.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Robbo, you win. I can't boot with anything less then 1.4v now.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom;13805122*
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10505340290 interesting to know, you can purchase a bulldozer right now from china and have it shipped here in the states, takes about two weeks to get but its the first revision, the one that is supposed to have problems, and there are waiting to release the new revision here in the states, no one has written a review on this yet, was surfing the internet and found some website talking about it and looked it up and found the site, had to use google translation tool to read the thing, its 308.00 is usa currency and like 65 to 50 to ship it here.


dozer is out in china...


----------



## kdb424

I'm wildly unstable at anything under 1.5V though I'm not too worried. As long as it's safe to run up to 1.55 I should be fine. I'm not clocking down unless I must. (I'm at 1.536V ATM)


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdb424;13807010*
> THC Butterz, was the slower RAM worth the lower timings? I'm running 800MHz on my ram (DDR3 1600) and gettin pretty good performance.


dunno, dont know much about ocing the ram, but i have my timings set to 7-7-7-24 and it seems faster than 9-9-9-24 @ 800mhz


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13806642*
> Sounds good! I run it at this 24/7 for folding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13806946*
> couldnt beat your chip but im hapy with my oc its 100% stable and my temps dont breach 58c
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859168


Nope. Still yet to find one.


----------



## kdb424

Mine came at 1600 luckly. Just saw your speed was lower, so wasn't sure. How well it hold up in speed tests? Need good ram for a good CPU IMHO. My timings are 9-9-9-24 and I know nothing about OCing RAM, or especially lowering timings. Only reason my C2D machine has OC'd RAM is due to the FSB OC, but it's a nice jump.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13807077*
> dozer is out in china...


what he doesn't say is that site is more or less the ebay of china, you're taking a risk at receiving a piss filled box if you dare buy from it. that link has been posted so many times it's not even funny.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;13807110*
> what he doesn't say is that site is more or less the ebay of china, you're taking a risk at receiving a piss filled box if you dare buy from it. that link has been posted so many times it's not even funny.


good to know... wasnt planing on buying it till they come out here anyway... just curious s all


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13807136*
> good to know... wasnt planing on buying it till they come out here anyway... just curious s all


i understand. it's just annoying seeing that same link pop up every where without any real information behind it.


----------



## aerieth

Heavy volts I know but I got this chip for $30 bucks. I took it up to 4.8 but it was unstable, and I did not want to increase the voltage anymore. This chip stays at this speed 24/7.


----------



## MightyMission

yea the translation says that they will ship it when they get it,you could save yourself a bundle and buy one from your computer shop safer and quicker.


----------



## kdb424

HEY! aerieth, sorry to hear that, but good to hear I'm not the only one that can't get under 1.5V. i'm happly at 1.536V ATM and I can say it was worth it for the AMD 555. Any luck unlocking? Kinda stinks that I'm at 4X needing that kind of voltage and your only 2X. For the price you paid, I'd buy that though.


----------



## aerieth

The 560 is unlocked, and it's a 2 core chip. I can run it unlocked as well, but not at the same clocks.

I can run at 1.47 vcore, but I leave it at it's current voltage anyway. Hopefully my chip will die so I can be bothered to get a 1100T


----------



## Ayekalooter

•Ayekalooter
•Phenom II X6 1100T - E0
•4121.99 Mhz
•Antec Kuhler H20 620
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860125

Sort of an Update -- Sort of a new post. I had previously requested entry into the 4.0Ghz club with a 4014.71 Mhz post - but the Forum username and my CPU-Z username didn't match. That has been corrected with this entry AND the entry is of a higher clock speed.
I think this might be my limit... I've got the voltage pretty high and even though my system still remains cool ( around 32 C while idle - 53 C under load), I've run into stability issues. Perhaps I will attempt to tweak it some more later ---


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayekalooter;13814083*
> •Ayekalooter
> •Phenom II X6 1100T - E0
> •4121.99 Mhz
> •Antec Kuhler H20 620
> •http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860125
> 
> Sort of an Update -- Sort of a new post. I had previously requested entry into the 4.0Ghz club with a 4014.71 Mhz post - but the Forum username and my CPU-Z username didn't match. That has been corrected with this entry AND the entry is of a higher clock speed.
> I think this might be my limit... I've got the voltage pretty high and even though my system still remains cool ( around 32 C while idle - 53 C under load), I've run into stability issues. Perhaps I will attempt to tweak it some more later ---


U might wanna lower ur HT speed, 2200 - 2000 has the best performance / stability. Any higher can lower your performance even.

If u wanna gain extra performance then increase ur NB freq.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Hello everyone, I'm new to Overclock.net and also Overclocking. I just started overclocking just a little less than 2 months ago.

and here's my ticket to the 4Ghz club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1859915

The best i could get in the last 3-4 days so far. I don't want to go to a 1.5v since i do this just for fun.


----------



## Darkslayer7

We'l see . AII X4 [email protected] 3.51 now ... Lets get the party started .


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*











We'l see . AII X4 [email protected] 3.51 now ... Lets get the party started .


CPU-Z validation???


----------



## InerTia*

InerTia*
AMD Phenom II 1090t
4.002GHz
CM Hyper N520
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860483

Yes mam







Basically killed my board in the process lol


----------



## steevieweevie

I'd like to join up. Running a 965BE C3 at 4280mhz 24/7 with a CM 212+ push/pull. I have a screenshot at 4.41 @ 1.54V but I'm having a tough time uploading it. Validation is in my sig. DAMN WEBSENSE AT WORK!!!


----------



## User1

•Username: User1
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 955 BE C3
•CPU Clock: 4018.14 MHz (200.91 * 20)
•Cooling: CoolIT ECO-R120 (Push & Pull)
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863911

I would like the join the club, if the below qualifies.

Result of 12hour Prime95 test of my Phenom II x4 955 BE C3 @ 4Ghz.

Screen Caps - 1

Screen Caps - 2

Screen Caps - 3

Cpu Volt: 1.47
vCORE: 1.67 (from SpeedFan reading)
Clock: 4Ghz (200x20)
NB: 2000 @ AUTO
HTT: 2000 @ AUTO
RAM: 800Mhz (9-9-9-25-1)

SpeedFan Temps @ 100% LOAD OF 12 HOUR PRIME95:

TEMP1: 28C
TEMP2: 48C
TEMP3: 52C
CORE: 53C

SpeedFan Temps @ Idle Without Custom Quiet-N-Cool

TEMP1: 24C
TEMP2: 29C
TEMP3: 30C
CORE: 31C

SpeedFan Temps @ Idle With Custom Quiet-N-Cool With PhenomMrsTweaker 2.0.4

TEMP1: 22C
TEMP2: 22C
TEMP3: 25C
CORE: 24C


----------



## TheDoug

TheDoug
1055t / E0
4.017GHz
Xigmatec
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863351


----------



## ismet

Hi guys I have a Phenom II x4 840 @ 3.4ghz (core voltage @ 1.404 volts) with DRAM at 852.5mhz (1705mhz o.c'd) prime95 stable for 10+ hours.

I am having trouble getting the cpu pushed past 3.5 and being stable.

Last night I tried to set a goal to 3.8ghz (eventually to 4.0ghz if I can) and I set the following: (locked multiplier @ 16)

*Core voltage* @ 1.452 volts and all the way up to 1.53 volts with my FSB @ 231.

*VDD NB* @ 1.452 volts and all the way up to 1.53 with my FSB @ 231.

*HT over Voltage* @ 1.20 volts with FSB @ 231

I can't get the computer to post when trying to hit 3700mhz. Can anyone give me suggestions on the three voltages, please? I really want to hit that 3.8ghz then push it to 4.0.

-Thanks!


----------



## headmixer

•Username
headmixer

•CPU / Revision
1090T BE / PH-E0

•CPU Clock
4045

•Cooling
Thermalright AXP140RT

•CPU-Z Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863826

View attachment 214932


Achieved on a *Crosshair V Formula*.


----------



## XPD541

I has been heree trollin all ur poastZ. REP given for validZ.


----------



## JE Nightmare

for some reason, i can't stop laughing at your post. not a clue why.


----------



## Ayekalooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;13819302*
> U might wanna lower ur HT speed, 2200 - 2000 has the best performance / stability. Any higher can lower your performance even.
> 
> If u wanna gain extra performance then increase ur NB freq.


Thanks for the advice! I'll be sure to check my HT speed the next time I sit down for another overclock session. ^_^


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


for some reason, i can't stop laughing at your post. not a clue why.


It's the troll face... Gets me every time.


----------



## bmead00

I'd like to join.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865511


----------



## kclan

•Username
Kclan
•CPU / Revision
1090T BE E0
•CPU Clock
4.01
•Cooling
XSPC Rasa 750 RS360
•CPU-Z Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866888


----------



## dixson01974

Dixson01974
Phenom II B55 x3 C3
4.0ghz
NH D-14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866903


----------



## allupinya

4.4


----------



## Thanos1972

Hi guys,my first post here.Well....4 hours of occt linpack max and no crash.
have the cpu for about 7 months with a hyper 212+ p/p with nice temps.
This is not my 24/7 use but its ok even if i need it for such use.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868742

Have tried to boot with 4.3 but no go.even with 1.50 volts.so i think this is for me.


----------



## THC Butterz

I got rid of my H 70 so I need to update my cooling to Apogee XT


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;13877384*
> I got rid of my H 70 so I need to update my cooling to Apogee XT


What you going to do with the H70?


----------



## Leito360

May I join the club?

•Leito360
•AMD Phenom II 965 Black Ed./C3
•4.01Ghz
•Stock
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1858628


----------



## MightyMission

thats an excellent overclock for 1.375v when using the stock cooler!
is it stable?


----------



## Leito360

Yep, it is







.
Temperatures a little too high in idle though 38C inside of an Antec 1200 with all eight fans.
Unastable @4200 MHz.


----------



## XPD541

Whats your cooling?
Load temps?


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I'd like to join the club as well...

Have three to add to the list.
*Suicide Run 1*
User Name: xXSebaSXx
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE / C3
CPU Speed: 5320MHz
Cooling: Dry Ice
Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668644

*Suicide Run 2*
User Name: xXSebaSXx
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720BE / C2
CPU Speed: 5104MHz
Cooling: Dry Ice
Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768897

*Suicide Run 3*
User Name: xXSebaSXx
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / C3
CPU Speed: 4837MHz
Cooling: Air
Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855846

Not sure if this one qualifies as I don't have a validation link for it. This is what I would call my 24/7 clocks; only problem is I never really keep the CPU at any given speed for long periods of time. I'm always switching them around. That picture was taken tonight off of my benching station just to show someone else that 4GHz with less than 1.4V is quite possible.

*Daily Clocks*
User Name: xXSebaSXx
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / C3
CPU Speed: 4050MHz
Cooling: Air


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13904507*
> I'd like to join the club as well...
> 
> Have three to add to the list.
> *Suicide Run 1*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE / C3
> CPU Speed: 5320MHz
> Cooling: Dry Ice
> Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668644
> 
> *Suicide Run 2*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720BE / C2
> CPU Speed: 5104MHz
> Cooling: Dry Ice
> Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768897
> 
> *Suicide Run 3*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / C3
> CPU Speed: 4837MHz
> Cooling: Air
> Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855846
> 
> Not sure if this one qualifies as I don't have a validation link for it. This is what I would call my 24/7 clocks; only problem is I never really keep the CPU at any given speed for long periods of time. I'm always switching them around. That picture was taken tonight off of my benching station just to show someone else that 4GHz with less than 1.4V is quite possible.
> 
> *Daily Clocks*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / C3
> CPU Speed: 4050MHz
> Cooling: Air


Can you please show me the cooling you're using on the 3-rd sys? I'm genuinely curious







My case gets HOT HOT HOT even at 4.0, I can't hold that freq anymore since the summer came


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;13904564*
> Can you please show me the cooling you're using on the 3-rd sys? I'm genuinely curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case gets HOT HOT HOT even at 4.0, I can't hold that freq anymore since the summer came


Of course I can...










That's a Thermalright Inferno FX-14 with a Nidec Model #: G1238B12BBZP-00 fan on it.

To be clear; those are not 24/7 speeds. At those clocks it held just long enough to dump the validation file. That same setup will run WPrime1024 without a problem at 4612MHz.
My ambient temps are 75F (23.8C)... I'm in hot SoFla, but the central A/C keeps my apartment nice and cold all day/nite.


----------



## dosas

Hello, this is my OC, 8 hours OCCT blend stable and 50 passes linx stable 965 C3 @ 4Ghz with 1.424vcore, [email protected] with 1.25v and H70 /w GT15s p/p.

Max. core temp reached 58oC now in the summer, 55oC during the winter months.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1872314


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;13904507*
> I'd like to join the club as well...
> 
> Have three to add to the list.
> *Suicide Run 1*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE / C3
> CPU Speed: 5320MHz
> Cooling: Dry Ice
> Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668644
> 
> *Suicide Run 2*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720BE / C2
> CPU Speed: 5104MHz
> Cooling: Dry Ice
> Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768897
> 
> *Suicide Run 3*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / C3
> CPU Speed: 4837MHz
> Cooling: Air
> Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855846
> 
> Not sure if this one qualifies as I don't have a validation link for it. This is what I would call my 24/7 clocks; only problem is I never really keep the CPU at any given speed for long periods of time. I'm always switching them around. That picture was taken tonight off of my benching station just to show someone else that 4GHz with less than 1.4V is quite possible.
> 
> *Daily Clocks*
> User Name: xXSebaSXx
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE / C3
> CPU Speed: 4050MHz
> Cooling: Air


Nice OC's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dosas;13904923*
> Hello, this is my OC, 8 hours OCCT blend stable and 50 passes linx stable 965 C3 @ 4Ghz with 1.424vcore, [email protected] with 1.25v and H70 /w GT15s p/p.
> 
> Max. core temp reached 58oC now in the summer, 55oC during the winter months.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1872314


You should be able to run that same OC with 1.39v, and those temps are kinda high for using an H70... My sig rig is at 4.0 on air with what you see in my sig.









+REP you guys.









To keep you motivated to get even better clocks:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-official-amd-4ghz-club-171.html#post13474480


----------



## Guun

Guun
AMD 1090t PH-E0
4017.83 MHz
Corsair H70
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870224


----------



## Bradford1040

I just hit 4.5 stable for two days but still learning this new board, I would love to speak to a CH:IV guy as the LLC and nb 1.8v and a few other settings are new to me


----------



## dosas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13906353*
> 
> You should be able to run that same OC with 1.39v, and those temps are kinda high for using an H70... My sig rig is at 4.0 on air with what you see in my sig.


I'll try 1.39vcore tonight. As for the temps these are the max core temps everest is showing, the max cpu temp hovers around 52 oC in summer, 49-50oC in winter. Dunno which one is the right one to watch for. I've resit the H70 a couple of times trying different pastes but didn't seem to make a difference in the temps. Average temperature during the day here is 30 - 38ish celcius in the summer.


----------



## jdfreire

Hi dudes, cont me in.


----------



## jdfreire

jdfreire
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T PH-0E
4018.4 MHz
Corsair H-70
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856397


----------



## MightyMission

hi JD 
how are your temps with 1.55v and a h70?


----------



## XPD541

I came, I trolled, and I REP+'d.... Keep the OC's coming you guys!!!


----------



## MightyMission

i cant even get +1 on fsb right now








my generic ram was better for overclocking than this shtty ripjaws
i have tried everything and the best i can do is put it in single channel mode,then i can get 3.6ghz and the rated 1200 mhz but its not even stable for 10 minutes if it does even boot...
the conclusion is wait for bulldozer!


----------



## robbo2

Still no one can accept my sig challenge?


----------



## sunnyFTW

what challenge ???


----------



## Ayekalooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13915493*
> i cant even get +1 on fsb right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my generic ram was better for overclocking than this shtty ripjaws
> !


You may find that decreasing the multiplier is a good idea. I have 1866 Mhz RAM but with my higher FSB I would have to run it at something like (working off memory here, no pun intended) 1950Mhz. Rather than run the RAM outa spec, I just went from a 1:4 to a 1:3.33 and got the RAM down below 1600. It doesnt seem to impact performance as long as you keep the default semi-tight timings. Then - even if your RAM doesnt like overclocking, you can still get the FSB up. If the FSB doesnt go up even +1 with decreased RAM speed --- it might be a chipset / voltage issue and you'll need to find sharper minds than mine to help with that!

Either way, good luck and keep us informed! Im sure Im not the only person who rolls through this thread daily and loves to see what people are up to!


----------



## Ayekalooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW;13916005*
> what challenge ???


It appears that robbo2 has what can only be called a MAGICAL PROCESSOR! Its able to get 4Ghz on very low voltage. I believe the challenge is to surpass his speed without going above his voltage - but I could be wrong~ His memory timings also look pretty amazing. Look in robbo2's sig and see for yourself on the little "Proof" link.

All I can say is Wow --- good job robbo2. Also, sorry if this ends up being a double post! Stuff moves fast here and I didn't wanna combine two completely different topic posts together and then look like a psychic (or a jerk who goes back and edits AFTER someone comments on it).


----------



## sunnyFTW

guys but my cpuz core voltage keeps on changing :'(

btw my ram timmings r better than him xD

mine is 6-8-6-20-32


----------



## Ayekalooter

Clearly I am the only one who doesn't mess with RAM timings / buys RAM without giving it too much thought. I should consider the timings next time I make a purchase, and investigate how to safely change them to be tighter without causing extra problems~

Thanks for posting yours - I have G.Skill (albeit the Sniper and not the Ripjaw) and it should give me something to shoot for~


----------



## Synthean

I thought the 1100 T was very easy to push over the 4.0 mark......










PLUS....4.0 running at 25C idle and only 36C under gaming load......


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ayekalooter;13916010*
> You may find that decreasing the multiplier is a good idea. I have 1866 Mhz RAM but with my higher FSB I would have to run it at something like (working off memory here, no pun intended) 1950Mhz. Rather than run the RAM outa spec, I just went from a 1:4 to a 1:3.33 and got the RAM down below 1600. It doesnt seem to impact performance as long as you keep the default semi-tight timings. Then - even if your RAM doesnt like overclocking, you can still get the FSB up. If the FSB doesnt go up even +1 with decreased RAM speed --- it might be a chipset / voltage issue and you'll need to find sharper minds than mine to help with that!
> 
> Either way, good luck and keep us informed! Im sure Im not the only person who rolls through this thread daily and loves to see what people are up to!


thanks for the offer of help!
even with the lowest possible divider (200/400 effective) it will not boot with the slackest of timings...

i used to get up to 278 fsb with the same mobo and cpu as a daily driver OC,just with some cheapy ram and a divider of 667..which is why i got the highest speed ram i could...pretty much the best i could do with this board until its upgrade time.

So i have been through all the settings
(which i would have had to do to in order to overclock it that much with the generic ram)
but it seems the generic ram did a better job than ripjaws








FWIW i got 910 [email protected] 24/7 stable out of the cheap ram,
much better than what i have now!

You are right though,i keep a close eye on the posts here as it's nice to see what these chips can do in capable hands!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyFTW;13916120*
> guys but my cpuz core voltage keeps on changing :'(
> 
> btw my ram timmings r better than him xD
> 
> mine is 6-8-6-20-32


Cool and Quiet?


----------



## MightyMission

How can i delete posts?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2;13915778*
> Still no one can accept my sig challenge?












Validation and my original post in my sig. 200x22.5 @ 1.536v on air cooling.


----------



## robbo2

Cinebench run



Vantage run


----------



## Leito360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13903310*
> Whats your cooling?
> Load temps?


Stock cooling.
43C Load temps.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Still no one can accept my sig challenge?


tried and failed.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Still no one can accept my sig challenge?


What's the challenge? Be scured of voltage?


----------



## robbo2

Well with a 4+1 phase MSI board I actually am


----------



## skyline_king88

add me got 955 be @4.0 stable trying to get higher. i was wondering if i go water and get crosshair 5 can i get high clock as i only need 1.35 for 4.0.


----------



## Angelgome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1875239

4.0GHz


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;13923582*
> What's the challenge? Be scured of voltage?


*Shakes Fist*

You don't count, Mr.Overkill OC!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88;13923669*
> add me got 955 be @4.0 stable trying to get higher. i was wondering if i go water and get crosshair 5 can i get high clock as i only need 1.35 for 4.0.


Validation?


----------



## savage1987

Still only a beginner and this doesn't really count as an OC in my mind because all I did was CPU level up, then hit the Turbo Unlocker button in the bottom right corner of the desktop







but nevertheless, I ended up with 4.something GHz on a x18 multiplier on all 4 cores.

•savage1987
•955 BE
•4063
•Noctua NH-D14
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1865352

Sam


----------



## MightyMission

nice work sam!
now go into bios and see how much more you can squeeze out of it


----------



## JE Nightmare

Btw, if i still haven't made it clear i'll say it again. I will only add those who read the OP.


----------



## ronnin426850

BTW how does summer heat affect your 4Ghzs?
It totaly ruined mine. Can't get LinX stable anymore, hitting 70C after 2 passes (+I'm with a brand new cooler!). I'll wait for the weather to go all crappy again, before I attempt 4.0 again


----------



## TMPLeto

Before I get into this, I must first address that I registered just to post here, and I've had this build finished for all of three days and only just today did I finish tweaking it so windows was all pretty and installed.

EDIT 2:: I think I beat the Golden Deneb challenge dohicky in robbo's sig.

EDIT 3:: Removed screenshot because it had a rather silly readout.

•TMPLeto
•Phenom II x4 955 BE Revision RB-C3
•4387.29 MHz
•CoolIT Vantage ALC
•VALIDATION


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMPLeto;13927073*
> Before I get into this, I must first address that I registered just to post here, and I've had this build finished for all of three days and only just today did I finish tweaking it so windows was all pretty and installed.
> 
> EDIT: Shortly after posting this I went back in and mucked with some things and hit 4.3GHz long enough to dump the CPU-z validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1875807
> 
> EDIT 2:: I think I beat the Golden Deneb challenge dohicky in robbo's sig.
> 
> •TMPLeto
> •Phenom II x4 955 BE Revision RB-C3
> •4162.4MHz
> •CoolIT Vantage ALC
> •VALIDATION


That can't be real..
NO WAY this is a load voltage/.


----------



## TMPLeto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;13927263*
> That can't be real..
> NO WAY this is a load voltage/.


Not sure what to tell y' mate, that's what cpu-z told me, it's what I set it for. I did have to spike the volt by 4 to go any higher and I BSOD'd twice trying to get it to do anything at 4.1 and under 1.4v


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMPLeto;13927287*
> Not sure what to tell y' mate, that's what cpu-z told me, it's what I set it for. I did have to spike the volt by 4 to go any higher and I BSOD'd twice trying to get it to do anything at 4.1 and under 1.4v


Yes, the voltage of the validation link is all good, but the screenshot shows 1.08v @4.16Ghz, which is...


----------



## TMPLeto

I just noticed that. That is silly is what it is.


----------



## SBN1977

SBN1977
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
4013.59 MHz
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876004


----------



## MightyMission

no its possible,in fact i have a cpu-z of it just about to step down to the lowest p state(something like 4ghz cpu and 3.7 cpu-nb),as i use C n Q
i did post it up somewhere let me find it..
http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/Overclock.png


----------



## Cape Cod

Cape Cod
Amd Phenom II 1090t PH-EQ
4214
Custom Water
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876101
This is my 4.515 Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537476


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


no its possible,in fact i have a cpu-z of it just about to step down to the lowest p state(something like 4ghz cpu and 3.7 cpu-nb),as i use C n Q
i did post it up somewhere let me find it..
http://img.techpowerup.org/110326/Overclock.png



3.7 cpu/nb? wow how or am I reading that wrong

dude you need to tell me how you got it there lol I am like waiting in anticipation!!!! I would love to get mine there but stuck at 2.8~2.9


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13932528*
> 3.7 cpu/nb? wow how or am I reading that wrong
> 
> dude you need to tell me how you got it there lol I am like waiting in anticipation!!!! I would love to get mine there but stuck at 2.8~2.9


Somehow he has risen the cpu/nb multi above 10x. I wonder how. Maybe his BIOS allows for better tweaking, mine tops at 10x always...


----------



## MightyMission

easy enough mate








with any mobo where you can select the cpu-nb speed (as opposed to the multiplier) set it to 2200,then up the fsb to 270









With the g18 bios on this board i can select 6200 cpu-nb lol of course it will not boot at that though...

i have a screeny of 4038cpu/4038 cpu-nb somewhere lol,its absolutely useless if your ram isnt that fast though









your sabertooth should overclock like a baws! If your struggling though,send it here and i will give it what for!

28xx/29xx cpu-nb should be plentiful,try running maxxmem and seeing if you get any real benefits after that frequency though-
i know with 4038 cpu-nb the bandwidth score was worse then 38xx,that may be do to my ram running at 667 though.

I imagine the bandwidth throughput would have been killer if i could have got 1480 mhz (ddr2) ram so the memory bus divider is on a 1:1.
As it is,i have 1200 mhz in there but it wont work properly at anything near its ratings,i might have actually killed my mobo slightly somehow


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;13935356*
> Somehow he has risen the cpu/nb multi above 10x. I wonder how. Maybe his BIOS allows for better tweaking, mine tops at 10x always...


well mine can see it but setting it is another story lol, I still want to know how, that is amazing to say the least! I can't imagine the benches and game play on that!!!!! There would never be a bottle neck on it that is for shur


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13935373*
> easy enough mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with any mobo where you can select the cpu-nb speed set it to 2200,then up the fsb to 270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a screeny of 4038cpu/4038 cpu-nb somewhere lol,its absolutely useless if your ram isnt that fast though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your sabertooth should overclock like a baws!
> if your struggling though,send it here and i will give it what for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28xx/29xx cpu-nb should be plentiful,try running maxxmem and seeing if you get any real benefits after that frequency though-i know with 4038 cpu-nb the bandwidth score was worse then 38xx


I would just like to get over 3000 I have heard it is like night and day


----------



## MightyMission

its alot quicker,give it a shot mate,it just doesnt look so well in benches
gaming was why i kinda messed with cpu-nb in the first place..you see so many know it alls professing bottleneck etc so i looked up AMD's diagram of how stuff works in a cpou and see the northbridge is responsible for throughput of bandwidth.
Right then! Lets give that some abuse...and it helped alot of course although i never bothered before and after gaming benches.Everything just feels more cohesive and sharp,regardless of what benches tell,i imagine and SSD and high cpu-nb would make for an Very quick setup


----------



## sunnyFTW

pls add me

sunnyFTW
AMD Phenom II X4 965 c3
4118.5mhz
cooler master n620
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876895


----------



## sunnyFTW

should i post stress tests ??


----------



## MightyMission

I don't think it's necesary here,it is not about stability if you read the first page.

This club is to be a gathering of people who have pushed their systems to and above the 4GHz mark. With that being said, there are AMD clubs here on OCN dedicated to pushing your system as far as you can while still managing to be stable ( which will be listed at the bottom of this post ), this club, however isn't one of those. While they focus on stability, this club is for those who don't mind suicide runs just to see how far they can REALLY go.

Just hold on JE will add you.


----------



## sunnyFTW

thanks


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13926700*
> nice work sam!
> now go into bios and see how much more you can squeeze out of it


yeah thanks, I'm working on it, although I'm kinda scared with all these options to play with and I'm still pretty new at this!! Am I really going to end up with a better system if I keep tweaking it in BIOS or am I just going to break stuff?







I'm wondering if I should just be happy at 4.0









On a side note: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1046480-pushing-oc-too-far-wise.html


----------



## MightyMission

its down to you mate,as long as temperatures and voltages are kept an eye on you should be fine.
It is not advised to go over 1.5v for air cooling and 1.6v for water,anything more extreme is up to you,as if your getting into extremes then its probably not your first rodeo









Must keep temps as low as possible,for phenom's much prefer cold to massive voltages.
My computer is set to shut down at 65c and thankfully its only happened once but it did act up abit for a few days afterwards!
A guy here called El Gappo has written up a guide on overclocking these chips so that might be something to do some research on,though it is pretty straightforward with a BE chip.


----------



## savage1987

I found this earlier, have had a read: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general/525113-phenom-ii-overclocking-guide.html

I think what I really need is a write up of someone's journeys/experiments overclocking a 9xxBE on a CH IV series board, to give me an idea of some of the pitfalls before I make a potentially quite expensive revelation/error


----------



## MightyMission

i cant help you there as i have no knowledge of Load Line Calibration(stops voltage ripples or droops under load i think?) but other than that the same settings are used to overclock on all amd motherboards.
you could of course just do some research until you feel confident in messing around in the bios.
I understand the C4F is quite a robust board though.


----------



## Lifeshield

I can get it cooler by about 3-4 degrees at least if I set my four case fans to high. They're currently set on low because high makes my PC sound like it's going to take off.

Tried pushing into 4.3 and 4.4 territory but it seems to require more than 1.55 voltage so I'm stopping there. I've got this current overclock sitting in Prime95 now on a blend. Going to run this for 12 hours now to see if it's stable. The voltage is at 1.5125 with VDDA at 2.80 with having to take into account voltage drop. It sits around the 1.48 mark as shown in the validation.


----------



## ismet

May I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1879184


----------



## Tex1954

I have to say, "ME TOO ME TOO!"

Both systems are water cooled... both have EK blocks on them, the cheaper versions.

LOL!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838691


----------



## JE Nightmare

I have to say, " Read the op, read the op! "


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13940639*
> 
> *SniP*
> 
> 
> ......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ismet;13953776*
> May I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1879184


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13956870*
> I have to say, "ME TOO ME TOO!".....
> 
> .....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838691


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Post!!!!*
> *To be included, please fill out the required information.*
> 
> •Username
> •CPU / Revision
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling
> •CPU-Z Link


REP+ not given. I will, however, be back a couple days from now to see if you guys have resubmitted your apps *PROPERLY* and then REP accordingly for awesome skills in OC'ing.









EXAMPLE:


----------



## Tex1954

•Username Tex1954
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X4 955 / RB-C3
•CPU Clock 4.265GHz
•Cooling Water Cooled, RS-360+DD3.25+EK Supreme LT



•Username Tex1954
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock 4.300GHz
•Cooling Water Cooled, EK-360+DD4.0+EK Supreme LT


----------



## XPD541

See? That wasn't so bad....lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


I have to say, " Read the op, read the op! "


Sorry.

Username: Lifeshield
CPU: AMD Phenom II 965BE C3
Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
Cooling: Zalman CNPS10X Performa
Clock Speed: 4.2ghz
Bus Speed: 255
Multiplier: x16.5


----------



## Aesir

User: Aesir
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955BE RB-C3
Main Board: Asus Crosshair V Formula
Cooling: Single loop for CPU Apogee XT with Swiftech 360mm rad and MCP 655 pump
Clock Speed: 4.32 GHz 2.88 GHz NB
Bus Speed: 320 MHz
Multiplier: 13.5x
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1879983


----------



## MightyMission

thats some fsb overclock!
may i ask why the multi is so low?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


See? That wasn't so bad....lol


Naaa, wasn't bad at all! LOL!

Both them systems on M4N75TD Asus boards used for BOINC crunching... they both run 4.0GHz 24/7.

This is the 955 system... uses 2 cheapo $49 EVGA 9800 GT cards I got before TG ran out of them online... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=6820707

http://tex1954.imgur.com/beater_box_...r_cooled#xuqSm


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13961626*
> thats some fsb overclock!
> may i ask why the multi is so low?


4.32's just about as high as this chip will go without giving it more volts than I would like. Ambient room temps suck so the temps shoot up at that point. It seems faster this way but surprisingly it seems to do fine sub 1.5 volts in everything I've thrown at it with about 1.33 to the NB.


----------



## MightyMission

I should imagine the perception of it being faster is due to the increase cpu-nb frequency/lower latencies that come with an fsb overclock,
i should think it would seem faster that way than say 22x200 with just a straight multiplier overclock.
How are you finding the uefi bios? from the images i have seen,it looks more intuitive than the older bios screens we are all used to.


----------



## bmead00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13960438*
> Sorry.
> 
> Username: Lifeshield
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 965BE C3
> Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
> Cooling: Zalman CNPS10X Performa
> Clock Speed: 4.2ghz
> Bus Speed: 255
> Multiplier: x16.5


What are your nb and ht settings?


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;13965926*
> I should imagine the perception of it being faster is due to the increase cpu-nb frequency/lower latencies that come with an fsb overclock,
> i should think it would seem faster that way than say 22x200 with just a straight multiplier overclock.
> How are you finding the uefi bios? from the images i have seen,it looks more intuitive than the older bios screens we are all used to.


It's great, I came from a M4N82 Deluxe and the LLC defiantly helps a ton. The higher fsb does seem faster, and I got a better 32m Super Pi score than some of the 1050T's so I'm pretty happy with this setup. Changing settings is easier when switching between the areas in the BIOS, and the clock calculator is convenient. Overall I would say this board contributed a lot to my overclock the last one I had was having about .05 volts of vdroop, it wasn't too hard to get the board and cpu up and running, just a few days of tweaking and changing to MX-4 thermal paste over AS5 helped.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmead00;13967388*
> What are your nb and ht settings?


Northbridge was 2550, HT Link was 2050. The HT Link can be seen in both screenshots, it's called Rated FSB for some reason on the large CPU-Z. I could probably get it faster but I don't have the funding to risk damaging the chip at the moment, not until I make some sales.







Voltage drop is a bit of a pain to work with aswell. I wanted to get 4.4 out of the chip on air but it needed too much voltage.

Currently I'm sitting on 4ghz 24/7 with a 3ghz NB overclock. Just stablising voltages to get them as low as possible, though I've already had the overclock fully stable..


----------



## THC Butterz

got my 955 up to 4.83


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


got my 955 up to 4.83



















Too bad CPU-Z did not validate the data. :|


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Too bad CPU-Z did not validate the data. :|


It's a know problem with AMD chips. More prominent on asus boards with the ht floating all over the place like Mel Gibson's cocoanuts.


----------



## linkin93

Here's my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881484

Is that enough? The rest is in my sig.


----------



## XPD541

Nicely done.


----------



## linkin93

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13972892*
> Here's my validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881484
> 
> Is that enough? The rest is in my sig.


Please read the original OP for proper formatting to be eligible


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;13973697*
> Please read the original OP for proper formatting to be eligible


Will this do? Was my hwbot submission:


----------



## JE Nightmare

No it's really quite simple, just read the OP.


----------



## MightyMission

haha i like this threads underlying comical value ^_^


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mightymission;13976733*
> haha i like this threads underlying comical value ^_^


+1


----------



## Thanos1972

Username: Thanos1972
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 unlocked to X4 B55 BE RB-C3
Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD EVO
Cooling: Hyper 212+ (push original fan,pull xigmatek XLF XLF-F1253)
Clock Speed: 4.2ghz
Bus Speed: 200
Multiplier: x21
NB Frequency 2800 -> 1.30v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868742


----------



## SBN1977

Jumped my 1090T a bit more, I know this is not about stable clock, but just cant post without a bit of it. I have my volts high right now, and i'm waiting for atleast 1 more week to make sure about this MB, and to use my Indego, so I'll jump up clocks even higher on air I hope.


----------



## MightyMission

Must...Push...Harder....








keep it up gentlemen!
im sooooo tempted to get a 960t (3ghz quad w/unlocked multi..95w!) to see how well it could clock..


----------



## linkin93

Username: linkin93
CPU: Phenom II X4 955BE - RB-C3
Motherboard: ASRock 890GX Extreme4 R2.0
Cooling: Corsair H60
Clock Speed: 4.01ghz
Bus Speed: 236
Multiplier: 17x
NB Frequency: 2.6GHz 1.25v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881484










Better?









Note, CPU-Z link/pic is slightly out of date, CPU needs 1.416v for stability


----------



## MightyMission

not bad!you can get more out the NB though
i should shut up as i just purchased myself an more updated setup and im hoping i can achieve higher OC's or its going to be egg on my face if it doesnt even give me 4ghz...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972;13985098*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868742


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13987727*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881484


I has been trolling for REP+ worthies again. I know, I know...it's a filthy habit. -.-`









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SBN1977;13985460*
> Jumped my 1090T a bit more, I know this is not about stable clock, but just cant post without a bit of it. I have my volts high right now, and i'm waiting for atleast 1 more week to make sure about this MB, and to use my Indego, so I'll jump up clocks even higher on air I hope.


Tisk, Tisk... Nice OC, but if you will do what it says in the FIRST post of this thread, we can add you to the club and I may come back for moar trolling.


----------



## linkin93

I'm loving the performance so far, I can't wait until tax time (just a few more days until it's time to start submitting!) so I can claim all my computer expenses. I get to do so because I study computers at TAFE, so it's pretty awesome, hence "The Perpetual Upgrade"

Been thinking of a 570 or 580, and a new case. Maybe all three


----------



## 8-Bit

Well, I just did it, Here she is. . .

Username: 8-Bit
CPU: Phenom II 1100T
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
Cooling: Scythe Yasya
Clock Speed: 4018.2 Mhz
Bus Speed: 200
Multiplier: 20x
NB Frequency: 2600 @ 1.25v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884166


----------



## m!das

best i can do...

m!das
1090t PH-EO
4.07
H60
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881260


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Bit;13996627*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884166


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m!das;13996862*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1881260


Pwetty.









More.

I command everyone to do MOARRRR!!!


----------



## Mr.Steve

is it possible to add a 2nd entry under the same username? like for a separate system?

if so, I have my gaming cafe to add, all of which are 965 Quad's @ 4.00 GHz minimum, couple are at 4.125, and then "the demon" (which i have come to call it) can easilly game @ 4.4 with a 2850 CPU/NB :O *folding @ 4.3*

if this can all be a go for more, "listage", i will post pics









oh and if there are any folders amongst you, all of them are running -bigadv under a VMware native linux envir....

the 4 GHZ ones are getting 24,000 PPD
the 4.125 ones are getting 24.5-25,000 PPD
and the 4.3 one is getting 26-27,000 PPD

grand total including my thuban, (42,000 PPD) well over 160,000 PPD lets just say


----------



## Thebreezybb

•TheBreezybb
• 1090T / BE-E0
•4334MHz
•Thermaltake Frio
•


----------



## mam72

Username - mam72
Cooling - EK Supreme HF
CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885215

The CPU clock and revision are in the picture.

I followed the instruction so have I done it right?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve;13999112*
> is it possible to add a 2nd entry under the same username? like for a separate system?......
> 
> ....grand total including my thuban, (42,000 PPD) well over 160,000 PPD lets just say


In the OP, you should find a spreadsheet and the rules.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14004301*
> •


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72;14005874*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885215


Nice. I am jelly of all the hexa-cores around hereeee!! :/


----------



## 8-Bit

I am jelly of all these x4s with over 4.1Ghz since I am too noob to get more then 4018.2Mhz out of my first overclocking attemp


----------



## XPD541

Considering that you are trying this on AIR cooling - judging by your sig - I would say you are doing rather well.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Bit;14009219*
> I am jelly of all these x4s with over 4.1Ghz since I am too noob to get more then 4018.2Mhz out of my first overclocking attemp


lol, wut? Hex @4018 is way better than Quad @4100.
And on air!







I can't get my Tri to 4.0 on air in the summer, I'm running poor 3.7 now







Still, it's the fastest CPU in the world


----------



## linkin93

I'm not the spreadsheet anywhere


----------



## JE Nightmare

because i haven't updated it in a week or two. i will be updating it tonight sometime though, once i get off.


----------



## sigpfx

*Link to confirm result in Signature*
Hello, Overclock.net - I'm on my 4.01GHz Phenom II X2 555 BE







. Only dual-core for the time being, will test further when I get some more cooling and my new GPU.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Refer to op.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sigpfx*




*Link to confirm result in Signature*
Hello, Overclock.net - I'm on my 4.01GHz Phenom II X2 555 BE







. Only dual-core for the time being, will test further when I get some more cooling and my new GPU.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Refer to op.


The OP:









` O lookie! *Rulez.* I would like to come back and troll for giving credit where it is due, _*sigpfx*_!


----------



## 8-Bit

Might have to revoke my addition since I can not truely stabilize anything over 3.9 as I am too noob to do volts on my own I guess. . . Nothing I adjust seems to make a different, and I do all adjustments 1 at a time, *(I.E Frequency, or volts)*

I think since I get all these confused expressions when I tell them Gigabyte Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker only allows me to molest things at .025 increments, I might retry all adjustments under AMD Overdrive utility.


----------



## JE Nightmare

who ever said anything about stability? half of the submissions are suicide runs.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;14016418*
> who ever said anything about stability? half of the submissions are suicide runs.












This one is stable


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14016455*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is stable


What are you using to cool that????


----------



## XPD541

For the record, El Gappo can get away with not posting via the OP Rulez because:

1. He's an Editor and cannot receive REP+.








2. He trolls Charlie Sheen's parties.
3. His overclocks are purely overkill and for the rest of us noobs, entirely unachievable. (EX: See "Gigglehurtz").


----------



## el gappo

It's on phase an H50 but a big ass heatwave here atm, only -20C on the chip.








This must be like the 20th chip I've posted and JE would have carpel tunnel if I filled out all that info


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14016566*
> It's on phase an H50 but a big ass heatwave here atm, only -20C on the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be like the 20th chip I've posted and JE would have carpel tunnel if I filled out all that info


Exactly, he has so many submissions i just group them all up.


----------



## sigpfx

My mistake









•sigpfx
•AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE - C3 Revision
•4014MHz (223 x 13.5)
•Corsair H60
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884110


----------



## Anti!!

YAY for me! And take a look at those volts. pretty nice i believe. Its Definitely a keeper

- Anti!!
- AMD 955BE C3 revision
- 4212 x 21.0 (200) (NB 2.0ghz)
- Xigmatek HDT1283 push/pull
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313


----------



## Mason001

Could you please add me to th list

mason001
1090T
4.1
H70 [P/P]


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sigpfx;14016612*
> •http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884110


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!;14017110*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mason001;14017703*





















Nice Validz, guys.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!;14017110*
> YAY for me! And take a look at those volts. pretty nice i believe. Its Definitely a keeper
> 
> - Anti!!
> - AMD 955BE C3 revision
> - 4212 x 21.0 (200) (NB 2.0ghz)
> - Xigmatek HDT1283 push/pull
> - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886313


DUDE!!! Stompin chip bro! Whats the highest you've been able to get the CPU/NB to?


----------



## eddiechi

• *eddiechi*

• 1100t / PH E0

4305.13 MHz

• coolermaster vortex plus

• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886529


----------



## Synthean

Here is validation:



Synthean
PII X6 1100T BE @ 4.039 Ghz
Cooling = Corsair H60 Water Cooled w/ push/pull configuration by intake....


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Hello!

My Name is Mast3rRoot
My Cpu is a Phenom II X4 955 BE C3
My Clock is 4013 Mhz
My Cooling is a Cooler Master GeminII S
and here is my CPUZ Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886831

Thank you!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Steve*


DUDE!!! Stompin chip bro! Whats the highest you've been able to get the CPU/NB to?



I haven't even bothered the NB yet. That should help benches if I raise it shouldn't it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*




















Nice Validz, guys.











And thanks many!!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synthean*


Here is validation:



Synthean
PII X6 1100T BE @ 4.039 Ghz
Cooling = Corsair H60 Water Cooled w/ push/pull configuration



Wow that hexacore like the cold doesn't it? Lol nice volts.


----------



## 8-Bit

Username: 8-Bit
CPU: Phenom II 1100T
CPU Clock: 4112.4 [235*17.5]
CPU Cooler: Scythe Yasya
NB: 2585
HT: 1880

Vcore - 1.45
NB Vs - 1.115
CPU/NB - 1.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887001

SAME settings just up'd 4.2Ghz \\ NB to 2880 \\ FSB to 240, Prime running now, even validated it during prime
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887020


----------



## zanderkage

•Username zanderkage
•CPU / Revision 956BE -C3
•CPU Clock 4062 Mhz
•Cooling cooler master V8
•CPU-Z Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887165


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot;14022416*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886831


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Bit;14025614*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887001


Already REP+'d you







Nice validz though!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage;14029231*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887165


Sweet OC's And I see some really good volts and NB's thar too... I jelly, my board won't let me do that with this RAM. :/


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Already REP+'d you







Nice validz though!!

Sweet OC's And I see some really good volts and NB's thar too... I jelly, my board won't let me do that with this RAM. :/











hey thanks for the rep and the completement ive been messing with computer for a while but never had nothing to brag about till last summer where i built this one now im learnning how to OC


----------



## Synthean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anti!!*


Wow that hexacore like the cold doesn't it? Lol nice volts.


Yes it does, it was a dream to oc and haven't even touched the volts(asus bios), The H60 keeps the temps even oc'd around 24C to 42C, idle to load. It's quite the setup, thanks!

Are the volts to high, low or just right...now I'm confused.....I thought I was running a good Midrange VCore....are you thinking its to low....


----------



## Thanos1972

Well have posted a couple of pages back but when i saw your vcore i wanted to see with how much vcore i could be stable above 4ghz and guess what...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887671

And its stable too.i was wondering why this chip was sold as a 2core







???


----------



## SBN1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


I has been trolling for REP+ worthies again. I know, I know...it's a filthy habit. -.-`










Tisk, Tisk... Nice OC, but if you will do what it says in the FIRST post of this thread, we can add you to the club and I may come back for moar trolling.










SBN1977
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
4226.3 MHz
Noctua NH-D14
Some attachmentâ€™s showing somewhat stable even tho that's not what this thread is about


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SBN1977*


SBN1977
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
4226.3 MHz
Noctua NH-D14
Some attachment's showing somewhat stable even tho that's not what this thread is about



It says cpuz validation link. Not screenies.


----------



## EqOpHater

EqOpHater

AMD 965 BE C3

4.0Ghz

Liquid cooling


----------



## SBN1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!;14045021*
> It says cpuz validation link. Not screenies.


If i could get cpu-z to work, i would do it, but the crap wont validate, say I need a newer version, even tho I'm useing 1.58


----------



## SBN1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SBN1977;14048366*
> If i could get cpu-z to work, i would do it, but the crap wont validate, say I need a newer version, even tho I'm useing 1.58


SBN1977
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
4225.96 MHz
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888790

had to go back to cpuz1.57 to get it to work for some reason


----------



## bmead00

Mine says the same thing.


----------



## EqOpHater

I was having issues with 1.58 as well. Just download 1.56 to get your validation.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eddiechi*


• *eddiechi*

• 1100t / PH E0

4305.13 MHz

• coolermaster vortex plus

• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886529




EPIC bro.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synthean*


Here is validation:



Synthean
PII X6 1100T BE @ 4.039 Ghz
Cooling = Corsair H60 Water Cooled w/ push/pull configuration


Beautiful... How are temps on that H60? What fans do you use?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*


Well have posted a couple of pages back but when i saw your vcore i wanted to see with how much vcore i could be stable above 4ghz and guess what...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887671

And its stable too.i was wondering why this chip was sold as a 2core







???


READ the OP. (Original Poast).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SBN1977*


SBN1977
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
4226.3 MHz
Noctua NH-D14
Some attachmentâ€™s showing somewhat stable even tho that's not what this thread is about


At the risk of sounding redundant, READ the OP. (Original Poast).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EqOpHater*


EqOpHater

AMD 965 BE C3

4.0Ghz

Liquid cooling




You go with an EK block or is this the work of Corsair products?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SBN1977*


SBN1977
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T/PH-E0
4225.96 MHz
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888790

had to go back to cpuz1.57 to get it to work for some reason


Nicely done.


----------



## Flux

I got bored:

•Flux
•Phenom II X4 955 C3 1.5V bios, 1.488V windows
•200x21 NB 2000
•EK HF, soon to be replaced with HK 3.0 LT
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EqOpHater*


I was having issues with 1.58 as well. Just download 1.56 to get your validation.


1.7.1 rog works well to its the red and black colored ver.


----------



## EqOpHater

@XPD541 - EK Block


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


I got bored:

•Flux
•Phenom II X4 955 C3 1.5V bios, 1.488V windows
•200x21 NB 2000
•EK HF, soon to be replaced with HK 3.0 LT
•CPU-Z Link


Boredom can be dangerous!! That chip will get 10~12k PPD folding like that, if it will handle a big WU and not choke.







Mine did.









*Shakes Fist*

Derned NM desert!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EqOpHater*


@XPD541 - EK Block




















I jelly.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Boredom can be dangerous!! That chip will get 10~12k PPD folding like that, if it will handle a big WU and not choke.







Mine did.









*Shakes Fist*

Derned NM desert!!!











I'm looking to get back into folding properly, especially considering 4.2Ghz after ten runs of Linx was only touching 45C on these cold days. And it will keep my office warm








This 4.2Ghz still isn't stable, getting BSOD's randomly. Stress tests don't seem to bother it, it will just randomly BSOD.


----------



## MightyMission

have you been making note of the error codes?
ran any memory stressing benches to see if that the issue?


----------



## Mason001

Can you add me.

*mason001
*1090T BE
*4138 Ghz
*H70 [P/P]
* http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1886312.png[/IMG][/url"][URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886312[/URL]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886312[/URL]


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


I'm looking to get back into folding properly, especially considering 4.2Ghz after ten runs of Linx was only touching 45C on these cold days. And it will keep my office warm








This 4.2Ghz still isn't stable, getting BSOD's randomly. Stress tests don't seem to bother it, it will just randomly BSOD.


My volts, with the same multi and bclock, were 1.473v. It may even be happier with more, but my cooling would not handle it. :/ Hope to get you back in the folding ring soon!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


have you been making note of the error codes?
ran any memory stressing benches to see if that the issue?


x2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mason001*





Your link was broken, but I did my hunting and fixed it for ya. The code:

Code:


Code:


[url*=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886312][img*]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1886312.png[/img][/url]

(Remove the asterisks).
Lookie! Another valid!


----------



## TaPaKaH

TaPaKaH
AMD 965 RB-C3
7163.31 MHz
liquid nitrogen
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767985

did i make the cut


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaPaKaH;14066798*
> TaPaKaH
> AMD 965 RB-C3
> 7163.31 MHz
> liquid nitrogen
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767985
> 
> did i make the cut












O.O!!!

Erm...yes.

El Gappo will have radar on this....lmao!


----------



## TaPaKaH

lmao i was hoping my OC wasnt to low for this club


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaPaKaH;14066855*
> lmao i was hoping my OC wasnt to low for this club










This^


----------



## TaPaKaH

you play bc2 ?


----------



## XPD541

Nope, but on the weekends you can catch me playing a bit of TF2 or Half Life Classic/Half Life 2, Episode 2.









On that note, time to catch some Z's. Must be back up and at em' in 7 hours. :/


----------



## TaPaKaH

kool kool l8r


----------



## MightyMission

7 [email protected] thats moisture inducingly awesome!
now where's the tissues...

i am not sure you make the cut tho,shouldn't it have ram and mobo in specs?


----------



## linkin93

I can't find my name anywhere on the list


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

hey...

i'm running my 1055T @ 4.033ghz - 1.49v at load.

Is this a safe voltage for 24/7 and folding?

Temps when folding won't go up 45ºC CPU and 34º cores.

i'm using Antec kulher 620 push/push btw..


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;14077717*
> hey...
> 
> i'm running my 1055T @ 4.033ghz - 1.49v at load.
> 
> Is this a safe voltage for 24/7 and folding?
> 
> Temps when folding won't go up 45ºC CPU and 34º cores.
> 
> i'm using Antec kulher 620 push/push btw..


That's an *excellent* temp for folding. Is that a 100% load temp?


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14073102*
> I can't find my name anywhere on the list


because i haven't updated it.

with that said, an update will happen tomorrow night.


----------



## XPD541

When Vegas sinks into the sand and California falls into ther ocean, will you move to NM, JE-Nighty? lmao... I need sleep.


----------



## JE Nightmare

oh god no, with a passion i hate NM. i'd move to florida so that i'm closer to ppc and sidewinder.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;14079238*
> oh god no, with a passion i hate NM. i'd move to florida so that i'm closer to ppc and sidewinder.


And LiLChris, who is in Miami. I am actually from Colorado, so I also hate NM, but this is where God wants me apparently, because it was impossible to go anywhere else at the time! But I do miss the mountains, snow and blizzards burying my house in 3 feet of fresh powder....









Great folding weather too. Here, you have to have performance cooling just to RUN a computer. Let alone fold 24/7 without frying something.


----------



## exzited

whats are the requirements to be added to the list?


----------



## kona051

•kona051
•AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3
•4000 MHz (200 * 20)
•EK AMD LT - water
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890947

yes i have a down buzz chip, ive tried every other voltage to get 4 but thats the only voltage i can get with 4.


----------



## exzited

•exzited
•955 / C3
•4028
•H60 - Modded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890974


----------



## Synthean

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Beautiful... How are temps on that H60? What fans do you use?










The temps are awesome, idle at 25C and load at 46C....I'm using XIGMATEK XLF-F1254 120mm White fans in push/pull as intake


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


That's an *excellent* temp for folding. Is that a 100% load temp?


Yes, 100% load all cores. And i'm using MX-2

Ambient temp is around 17-18ÂºC though...

When summer comes, what's a safe temp? 56-57 CPU and around 45 cores maybe?

Or i'm going to downclock to 3.8...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exzited*


•exzited
•955 / C3
•4028
•H60 - Modded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890974











Dude, your temps are too HIGH!!!

Cpu Hited 88ÂºC? wow

cores shouldn't pass 50ÂºC and CPU 62ÂºC


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kona051*


•kona051
•AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3
•4000 MHz (200 * 20)
•EK AMD LT - water
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890947

yes i have a down buzz chip, ive tried every other voltage to get 4 but thats the only voltage i can get with 4.


Try turning LLC to 1/2 then upping the vcore until it's stable again. You'll find you'll need less voltage and your temps will be lower.


----------



## exzited

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


Yes, 100% load all cores. And i'm using MX-2

Ambient temp is around 17-18ÂºC though...

When summer comes, what's a safe temp? 56-57 CPU and around 45 cores maybe?

Or i'm going to downclock to 3.8...

Dude, your temps are too HIGH!!!

Cpu Hited 88ÂºC? wow

cores shouldn't pass 50ÂºC and CPU 62ÂºC


88 was a glitch prime is still running. And I thought 55 was Max stable temps?


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exzited*


88 was a glitch prime is still running. And I thought 55 was Max stable temps?


62 CPU is max stable.


----------



## exzited

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


62 CPU is max stable.


so ive been trying to keep it under 55 this whole time?

prime would fail on me if i went to around 57 degrees though


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kona051*


•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890947



Quote:



Originally Posted by *exzited*


•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890974


Nice validz guys.


----------



## Roedi

Username: Roedi
•CPU / Revision: 1090T PH-EO
•CPU Clock: 4.1Ghz 24/7 IBT/Prime stable
•Cooling: Custom WC
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892240


----------



## Thebreezybb

It's me again









Username: Thebreezybb
•CPU / Revision: 1090T PH-EO
•CPU Clock: 4.414MHz
•Cooling: Thermaltake Frio
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893593


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Username: ALUCARDVPR
CPU / Revision: 1090T PH-EO
CPU Clock: 4515.21MHz
Cooling: TITAN FENRIR EVO + CUSTOM AIR
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889864


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Username: ALUCARDVPR
CPU / Revision: 1090T PH-EO
CPU Clock: 4515.21MHz 
Cooling: TITAN FENRIR EVO + CUSTOM AIR
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889864










and I thought my OC was impressive


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Username: ALUCARDVPR
CPU / Revision: 1090T PH-EO
CPU Clock: 4515.21MHz 
Cooling: TITAN FENRIR EVO + CUSTOM AIR
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889864


Way to go man! Sweet OC! makes me wanna push, but im gonna resist.









You have one of those secretly awesome heatsinks that people dont talk about all the time, kind like when i had my Copper TRUE. Let the D14 and Silver Arrow get all the rap but own a Copper TRUE or Titan Fenrir with the right fans and watch out.


----------



## savage1987

I'm almost ready to go back on this list after turning my software oc of 4.0 back down to stock 3.2 .... I'm doing it the proper way this time, with hard settings in BIOS, up to 3.8 so far


----------



## MightyMission

keep it coming sam!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Username: Socks keep you warm
CPU / Revision: RB-C3
CPU Clock: 4113.8 Mhz
Cooling: Thermalright Silver Arrow with 3 TY-140's.
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893371


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*









and I thought my OC was impressive










doesn't mean its stable.
BRB while i do a CPU-Z At 4.5ghz.


----------



## Thanos1972

Me again.pushed a little harder this time
Username: Thanos1972
CPU / Revision: RB-C3
CPU Clock: 4414.58 Mhz
Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper212+ push->Original,pull with Xigmatek XLF-F1253
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893725


----------



## savage1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savage1987*


I'm almost ready to go back on this list after turning my software oc of 4.0 back down to stock 3.2 .... I'm doing it the proper way this time, with hard settings in BIOS, up to 3.8 so far










4.0







on a x20 multiplier.

I will keep going before posting a validation etc in here....


----------



## savage1987

savage1987
Phenom II x4 955BE
4414.87MHz
NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893878


----------



## MightyMission

Wicked!
have a virtual beer token








whats your cpu-nb at?


----------



## savage1987

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Wicked!
have a virtual beer token








whats your cpu-nb at?


only 2600 @ 1.25V, haven't played with that really. Going to back it off and go for another OC, see how high I can get it with CnQ functioning. See here.

Worth noting that OC was in no way Prime95 stable. Not even 5seconds worth







4.2 is the highest I can get it with any sort of stability.


----------



## MightyMission

oh right!
dammit i cant take my beer token back! gimme it mistah!
just messing
i'd try and help but cant think straight today,so i bookmarked it and will look when my heads clear.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm;14100267*
> doesn't mean its stable.
> BRB while i do a CPU-Z At 4.5ghz.


Who said anything about stability


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*









and I thought my OC was impressive











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Way to go man! Sweet OC! makes me wanna push, but im gonna resist.










Thanks guys!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*


doesn't mean its stable.
BRB while i do a CPU-Z At 4.5ghz.










Actually mine is Prime/IBT/YC stable @ 4.5GHZ. And as I've stated elsewhere it's not useful to me as it can't be Folding stable. I have found that Folding is more stressful than any "stress" program including IBT and Prime.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

The member list hasn't been updated since 05-28-11? (last entry)


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*


Who said anything about stability










yah who said that


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


yah who said that











Yeeeaah baby!

Geeezus, look at the voltage though - be careful.

I didn't want to go past 1.5v personally, my 4.5GHZ only required 1.476v Loaded


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Yeeeaah baby!

Geeezus, look at the voltage though - be careful.


voltage is nothing as long as you maintain heat levels...


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


voltage is nothing as long as you maintain heat levels...


I disagree, high voltage will cause electrons to migrate (tunnel), and the CPU will physically suffer from it. It's called electro-migration, where gate material migrates from the +VDC side of the gate towards the GND side of the gate. This process will eventually kill that gate, and your CPU


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


I disagree, high voltage will cause electrons to migrate (tunnel), and the CPU will physically suffer from it. It's called electro-migration, where gate material migrates from the +VDC side of the gate towards the GND side of the gate. This process will eventually kill that gate, and your CPU










+1. Voltage is not all about temperature







High voltage will kill a CPU even if cooled with ln2.


----------



## MightyMission

^over time.
its quicker to kill the vrm's on the mobo though.


----------



## Thanos1972

One more and last from me cause i am with the hyper 212+

Username: Thanos1972
CPU / Revision: RB-C3
CPU Clock: 4503 MHz
Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper212+ push ->Original, pull -> Xigmatek XLF-F1253
CPU-Z:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894415










And as for the temps,air condition is on full with the side open.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


yah who said that


























I'm gonna go try harder now


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roedi;14090007*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892240


Valid.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14099900*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893593


Salad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;14100118*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889864


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb;14100141*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I thought my OC was impressive


You should see what I did with mine.








(Check my SIG). \/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm;14100254*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893371


Balad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972;14100339*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893725


Pallid.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987;14100989*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1893878


Avid.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972;14104219*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894415


Rabid.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Your pretty funny man


----------



## XPD541

I try.


----------



## Thebreezybb

XPD541:devil:

This sucks I'm gonna come back with a 4.6GHz next


----------



## T34 master

Username: T34 master
CPU revision: BL-C3
CPU clock: 3978mhz
cooling: stock cooler from x6 1055T
cpuz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1895041

Temps - idle: 44, load: 53

I am trying to break the 4ghz barrier... its not working!


----------



## Tex1954

I run a 1090T in a BOINC Beater Box... it runs 4GHz 24/7 and these are pics of my BIOS settings. Your CPU ought to be about the same I think...

http://i.imgur.com/7RYCu.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lCOvi.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/MTSax.jpg

It is well water cooled though and I should mention I recently FRIED an MSI 870-G45 board pushing it hard like this. The MSI shorted out a VRM or FET or something after 2 weeks running. Also, I used the cheapo ASUS M4N75TD Mobo's for both beater box builds and they have some significant VDroop under full load and that is why you see higher VCore voltages...

All 3 systems here: http://tex1954.imgur.com/


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


I recently FRIED an MSI 870-G45 board pushing it hard like this. The MSI shorted out a VRM or FET or something after 2 weeks running.


Well it fried it because it was a low quality 4+1 phase motherboard that's really only capable of a 95W CPU overclocked with proper cooling. Sounds like you dropped in a 1090T 125W overclocked and spark, pop, fizzle, fail. So what's that got to do with it being 2 weeks old?


----------



## BlackThought

•BlackThought
•955BE C3
•4.0
•Air / Hyper 212+
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1895718


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Well it fried it because it was a low quality 4+1 phase motherboard that's really only capable of a 95W CPU overclocked with proper cooling. Sounds like you dropped in a 1090T 125W overclocked and spark, pop, fizzle, fail. So what's that got to do with it being 2 weeks old?










Msi mother boards are just crapy altogether, my last mobo was a nf980-g65 witch was raited for 140w cpu and it blew a moffset when i was at stock clocks and took my 1090t with it, dam msi
thus why I have worse cpu and a better mobo now


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackThought*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1895718


I seeees 4ghz+ Validz!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*


XPD541









This sucks I'm gonna come back with a 4.6GHz next










Bahahahaha!! My clocks are at 4ghz stable right now because I fold 24/7.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Well it fried it because it was a low quality 4+1 phase motherboard that's really only capable of a 95W CPU overclocked with proper cooling. Sounds like you dropped in a 1090T 125W overclocked and spark, pop, fizzle, fail. So what's that got to do with it being 2 weeks old?










http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...640&CatId=4296

Please show us where is the specs it can't handle an overclocked 955 BE CPU.
And, it was water cooled as well.

LOL!

I agree it's a weak board, but it isn't the only board having problems.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...640&CatId=4296

Please show us where is the specs it can't handle an overclocked 955 BE CPU.
And, it was water cooled as well.

LOL!

I agree it's a weak board, but it isn't the only board having problems.











I had the upgraded msi board nf980-g65, with the moffset heatsync and still blew a moffset, I've seen more msi mobos blowing than any other brand, the worst part was it took my 1090t with it, although it happened just days before sabertooth came out so it was the prefect excuse to upgrade


----------



## Tex1954

Yup, there is a thread devoted to fried MSI boards...


----------



## tjwurzburger

Hi, first time!









*Username*: tjwurzburger
*CPU / Revision*: Phenom II X6 1100T BE / PH-EO
*CPU Clock*: 4031.34 MHz
*Cooling*: Asetek 510LC + 2 x 120MM Enermax T.B.Silence LED
*CPU-Z Link*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897997

Thanks!
-Joe


----------



## ginger_nuts

Username: Ginger_nuts
CPU/Revision: Phenom II x6 1055t / PH-EO
Clock speed: 4003.21
Cooling: Corsair H60 with extra fan (exhaust)
CPU Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1898497


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897997



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1898497


Very nice, guys.









Keep up the good work!

VaLiDz are GeEk CaNdY!


----------



## exzited

never going to be updated?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exzited*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890974


Took me a second to find it.









Nicely done, Exz.


----------



## exzited

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Took me a second to find it.









Nicely done, Exz.










oh im sorry theres 4 pages of members didnt see that

still didnt find myself :[


----------



## MightyMission

ginger nuts dropped a core for that 4ghz valid,shouldnt it valid at a little higher volts with all 6 enabled?
good effort with the fsb overclock though


----------



## JE Nightmare

busy busy busy, soon enough i'll update.


----------



## bennoculus

Username: bennoculus
CPU revision: 965BE
5500MHz
Dry Ice
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715288


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennoculus;14149096*
> Username: bennoculus
> CPU revision: 965BE
> 5500MHz
> Dry Ice
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715288


Do you have a thread with pics? I'd love to see that beast


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Dry Ice or not, still impressive


----------



## kona051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;14081361*
> Try turning LLC to 1/2 then upping the vcore until it's stable again. You'll find you'll need less voltage and your temps will be lower.


ive looked for LLC in my bios for so long, could never find it


----------



## Distorted Hope

Details in mah sig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897860


----------



## tjwurzburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distorted Hope;14152810*
> Details in mah sig.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897860


Wow, 16GB of RAM! Are you running Skynet with that thing?









Nah I'm just messing with ya. I'll probably bump mine up eventually, too. I'm already pushing 7GB during VS debugging on large solutions.


----------



## Distorted Hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjwurzburger;14153633*
> Wow, 16GB of RAM! Are you running Skynet with that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I'm just messing with ya. I'll probably bump mine up eventually, too. I'm already pushing 7GB during VS debugging on large solutions.


Well I'm minoring in engineering and some of the programs they take more memory than a teenager's collection of... let's just say "media." Plus, my life motto, "If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing."

Oh, and thank you for giving me an idea for what to call my rig, I literally had no idea what to call it until you said that.


----------



## tjwurzburger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Distorted Hope;14154548*
> Oh, and thank you for giving me an idea for what to call my rig, I literally had no idea what to call it until you said that.


Excellent! Skynet is a perfect name for your rig. Glad I could help.


----------



## alienman21

Username: alienman21
CPU/Revision: Phenom II x6 1100T
Clock speed: 4013.4
Cooling: Corsair H60
CPU Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901570


----------



## racer86

H50 cooling on both

Athlon II x3 445 4320mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899612

Phenom II 1090t 4214mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531349

I know that x3 has more in it booted 4.4 the other day but couldnt validate need some better memory to get much more than that


----------



## Krahe

Details below

AMD = "The king is dead, long live the King"









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901666


----------



## masonkian

count me in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901962


----------



## ginger_nuts

Thank you pointing it out, I didn't see that but I have managed it with a volts increase.

Username: Ginger_nuts
CPU/Revision: Phenom II x6 1055t / PH-EO
Clock speed: 4003.21
Cooling: Corsair H60 with extra fan (exhaust)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902167


----------



## iamlongtime

Username: iamlongtime
CPU/Revision: Phenom II 970 BE
Clock speed: 4020.21
Cooling: OCZ Vendetta and 6 case fans
CPUID:

Just done the overclock and having stability issues, I can play gemes etc but start Prime or OCCT and its dead in seconds also everytime I set the CPU Voltage iget to windows and get the voltages shown on validation sheet
Any help would be great and I'll get a SS of the Bios settings.


----------



## JoshHunter

*Username:* JoshHunter
*CPU/Revision:* Phenom II 955 (C3)
*Clock speed:* 4012mhz
*Cooling:* H70 P|P

*Validation:* [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902220http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902220[/url[/URL]]


----------



## Citra

Dumb question: Do you need good ram for a FSB overclock?

Is my Corsair XMS3 good enough?


----------



## el gappo

First Llano?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902490


----------



## exzited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14167830*
> First Llano?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902490


wow 4.5


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14167830*
> First Llano?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902490


Fail. 29 x 310 = 8990Mhz


----------



## el gappo

The FSB is exactly half of what cpu-z says. Still thinks its running 200 instead of 100.


----------



## Demvang

•Username = Demvang
•CPU / Revision = Phenom II x6 1055T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock = 4017.21 MHz
•Cooling = Cooler Master Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902761

*OCCT without errors for an hour and that's enough for me to say it's stable


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14167830*
> First Llano?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902490


I think you're dodgy mate! Correct me if i'm wrong but CPU validator rejected this and having just read a fairly in depth review on the A8 it's a 2.9 GHz Processor and 4.6GHz would be an almighty clock over 50%!!. Techspot managed 3.6GHz
here is the article http://www.techspot.com/review/418-amd-a8-3850-apu/


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I think you're dodgy mate! Correct me if i'm wrong but CPU validator rejected this and having just read a fairly in depth review on the A8 it's a 2.9 GHz Processor and 4.6GHz would be an almighty clock over 50%!!. Techspot managed 3.6GHz
here is the article http://www.techspot.com/review/418-amd-a8-3850-apu/
Prove me wrong!!


rofl









It is a hefty overclock and whatever review you read wasn't written by an overclocker. Feel free to read one of the ones I'm writing over the next few weeks


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


rofl









It is a hefty overclock and whatever review you read wasn't written by an overclocker. Feel free to read one of the ones I'm writing over the next few weeks










LOL just looked at your freezing ass picture that definetly could explain the clock!!! Came in half cocked on that one!!!


----------



## CodX

Username: CodX
CPU: Phenom II X6 1100T / PH-E0
Clock Speed: 4023.1Mhz
Cooling: Noctura CPU Cooler

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902850


----------



## MightyMission

El Gapitan:did it seem alot quicker clocked up though?
i read a few snippets here and there that claim it seems to make no difference.
Looking like your lined up to be the next chew* with your fresh amd gear mistah!


----------



## JoshHunter

*Username:* JoshHunter
*CPU/Revision:* Phenom II 955 (C3)
*Clock speed:* 4012mhz [236*17]
*Voltages:* 1.472vCore / 1.3NB
*Cooling:* H70 P|P

*Idle:* 37Â°C
*IBT Load:* 55Â°C
*P95 Load:* 53Â°C

*Validation*

Hoping for far better results when i get my 990FXA-UD7 :3


----------



## Speced

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902967

Username: Speced
CPU/Revision: Phenom II 955 (C3)
Clock speed: 40XXmhz [218*18.5]
Voltages: 1.5vCore / 1.3NB
Cooling: H70 P|P

Idle: 34Â°C
IBT Load: 55Â°C
P95 Load: 55Â°C


----------



## amdcpu4life

Count me in... Yeah, mines stable.

Username: amdcpu4life
CPU/Revision: Phenom II x4 955 (C3)
Clock speed: 4027mhz [200*20]
Voltages: 1.376vCore / 1.3NB
Cooling: Thermaltake CLP0579 120mm
Idle: 45Â°C
IBT Load: 52Â°C
P95 Load: 52Â°C


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amdcpu4life*


Count me in... Yeah, mines stable.

Username: amdcpu4life
CPU/Revision: Phenom II x4 955 (C3)
Clock speed: 4027mhz [200*20]
Voltages: 1.376vCore / 1.3NB
Cooling: Thermaltake CLP0579 120mm
Idle: 45Â°C
IBT Load: 52Â°C
P95 Load: 52Â°C




Stable at 1.376vCore? Lol.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demvang*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902761



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodX*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902850



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*


*Validation*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speced*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902967



Quote:



Originally Posted by *amdcpu4life*





Nice Validz guys.


----------



## amdcpu4life

JoshHunter it is stable, ive played Crysis on Very High settings for 2 hours without a problem. And i ran Prime95 64bit without problems.

Also how do i quote on here...?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amdcpu4life*


JoshHunter it is stable, ive played Crysis on Very High settings for 2 hours without a problem. And i ran Prime95 64bit without problems.

Also how do i quote on here...?





















Nice OC's guys. I'm away from home for a few more days


----------



## amdcpu4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*




















Nice OC's guys. I'm away from home for a few more days











Thanks


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


El Gapitan:did it seem alot quicker clocked up though?
i read a few snippets here and there that claim it seems to make no difference.
Looking like your lined up to be the next chew* with your fresh amd gear mistah!


Scales with clocks that way any amd chip would, the stuff you've read is down to the ability to select multipliers higher than the cpu can run giving false readings in winders. Could do the same on athlon and athlon II it's just a bit of scaremongering









And...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*

Cracker as5 Fantastic


_*Fantastic*_, Even.....









*Not a fan*

BUT: El Gappo's FANTASTIC OC's have made him _*THE* Plethora Makar._


----------



## JoshHunter

@XPD

Fans at the moment are SickleFlows working on my radiator and Lian-Li 140's all round. Swapping them out with Xigamteks soon ^L_^

Liek dis:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4375

Soon 2 be dis:
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=77 (Rad)
and dis:
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=81 (Case fans)


----------



## MightyMission

his farewell letter on whatever forum was hardly a recommendation for anyone line up to fill his shoes...
About the multi's-they are locked on llano arent they?,unless of course your using ES chips i guess..
i just found an am2 athlon here and a devious plan is forming muhuhuhahaha


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


his farewell letter on whatever forum was hardly a recommendation for anyone line up to fill his shoes...
About the multi's-they are locked on llano arent they?,unless of course your using ES chips i guess..
i just found an am2 athlon here and a devious plan is forming muhuhuhahaha


Yeah they are.
Open up k10stat and see what multi's you can select


----------



## MightyMission

knocking 12ghz there..i had to suppress a giggle...
nice error but still after looking over the normal figures for an amd cpu,seeing 11850 mhz is quality
that brightened up my day








i've never used k10stat before so the list of codes etc is bewildering
but i think i see how you done that screeny now 
ok so i assume if k10stat can control your mobo(which it doesnt with mine as k10 clock control function is disabled) 
then you can use it as an OC tool ..is this program stable enough to do that?


----------



## el gappo

It's the best









Can do custom cool and quest profiles which is what it's for but it's probably the most stable and lightweight OC tool


----------



## MightyMission

Wicked!
nice one guvna
im gonna hook the chiller back up and see what i can get out the chips i got here


----------



## ronnin426850

My second take on this









*Ronnin426850*
AMD Athlon II x3 450 / C3
*4160* (2600 NB)
NorthQ-3360A Max Tower Extreme
Idle - *20C* / Load - *40C*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903615


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


My second take on this









*Ronnin426850*
AMD Athlon II x3 450 / C3
*4160* (2600 NB)
NorthQ-3360A Max Tower Extreme 
Idle - *20C* / Load - *40C*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903615


Looks like you still have some overhead on that chip before it gets too hawt to run stably.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Hi am I missing something, I have a stable 4.03 pushing for 4.1. PLEASE add me







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts;14166260*
> Thank you pointing it out, I didn't see that but I have managed it with a volts increase.
> 
> Username: Ginger_nuts
> CPU/Revision: Phenom II x6 1055t / PH-EO
> Clock speed: 4003.21
> Cooling: Corsair H60 with extra fan (exhaust)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902167


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14184142*
> Looks like you still have some overhead on that chip before it gets too hawt to run stably.


True that, but I don't want to raise above 1.45v.
4.16 / 2600 is epic overclock and I don't want to risk the chip further


----------



## iamlongtime

I'm trying to get to 4ghz with a 970 BE, Crosshair IV formula and 4GB XMS3. Dropped 2 GB to try and get stable. I have my mem timings set to 9.9.9.24 1T and run it as close to 1333Mhz as possible, I've used Sandmans bios settings and set the CPU voltage at anywhere from 1.375 to 1.5 and no matter what I do when I get into Windows CPUZ reports my core @ 1.375!! Also looking at a new cooler bcause temps can get to 65oC~ but I'm trying to get stable and save the profile not run 24/7.

Please help, I'd like it to be a nice clock not an epic FAILLL!

btw Stable at 3.8GHz 17.5X 216fsb 1.375v 37oc - 55oC~ 24/7

Hope thats enough info thanks!!


----------



## amdcpu4life

Have I been added to the list yet?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amdcpu4life*


Have I been added to the list yet?


Who cares, as long as you have it in your sig, and that 4Ghz monster in your rig







I haven't checked too


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


True that, but I don't want to raise above 1.45v. 
4.16 / 2600 is epic overclock and I don't want to risk the chip further










That IS nice. Mine is at 4.1ghz with these settings:

☼ 200x20.5 = 4100 (& 2600 w/ x13 multi)
☼ 1.4v, C&Q OFF.
☼ Fans on my Hyper212 to MAX 3k RPM (Load temp with ambients at 77f are 53c).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


I'm trying to get to 4ghz with a 970 BE, Crosshair IV formula and 4GB XMS3. Dropped 2 GB to try and get stable. I have my mem timings set to 9.9.9.24 1T and run it as close to 1333Mhz as possible, I've used Sandmans bios settings and set the CPU voltage at anywhere from 1.375 to 1.5 and no matter what I do when I get into Windows CPUZ reports my core @ 1.375!! Also looking at a new cooler bcause temps can get to 65oC~ but I'm trying to get stable and save the profile not run 24/7.

Please help, I'd like it to be a nice clock not an epic FAILLL!

btw Stable at 3.8GHz 17.5X 216fsb 1.375v 37oc - 55oC~ 24/7

Hope thats enough info thanks!!


Looks good. You should be safe with the same setting I use, but unsure how the Crosshair will calibrate everything...









And to be added to the list, please provide a CPU-Z Validation in the format provided in the Original Post.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *amdcpu4life*


Have I been added to the list yet?


JE_Nightmare will update things when he has the chance. If you have not noticed, all of OCN is pretty busy and this is not the only place he posts in, nor the only job he has. (And this posting on OCN business does *not* pay the bills.







). So please, all of you, be patient and he will get to it when he can.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Mine is at 4.1ghz with these settings:

☼ 200x20.5 = 4100 (& 2600 w/ x13 multi)
☼ 1.4v, C&Q OFF.
☼ Fans on my Hyper212 to MAX 3k RPM (Load temp with ambients at 77f are 53c).

Looks good. You should be safe with the same setting I use, but unsure how the Crosshair will calibrate everything...










Thanks XPD541, I'll give it another go, Its the core Voltage that is the problem by the time I hit the OS I'm back at 1.375


----------



## saint19

Here is another update










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14194754*
> Here is another update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
> CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=
> 
> Thanks


I sure hope you're doing something to cool those MOSFETs..


----------



## JoshHunter

I EVEN SHRUNK THE SCREENIE, U LUV IT

*Username*: JoshHunter
*CPU Model*: 955 BE - C3
*CPU Clock*: 4104mhz
*Cooling*: Corsair H70

*Validation*


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14198645*
> I sure hope you're doing something to cool those MOSFETs..


Not really, the mobo worked very cool and still working

Enviado desde mi xpiria x10 usando Tapatalk


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


JE_Nightmare will update things when he has the chance. If you have not noticed, all of OCN is pretty busy and this is not the only place he posts in, nor the only job he has. (And this posting on OCN business does *not* pay the bills.







). So please, all of you, be patient and he will get to it when he can.










This, work and computer issues have lead me to not be able to really do anything the past few days. I will for sure be updating tonight though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


This, work and computer issues have lead me to not be able to really do anything the past few days. I will for sure be updating tonight though.


Man, I just came up with the *perfect* trolling phrase, but I'll spare you


----------



## EuRomer

• EuRomer
• 965 BE / C3
• 4018.5 MHz
• H50 Push/Pull
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906629


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

I have My X2 550 BE @ 4Ghz, 1.55V's (But It's un-usable due to a fried PSU, because I spilled tea all over it XD) - will get back to this forum when I can provide a CPU-Z Link.


----------



## Olliez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tipsycoma*


This club is going to be filled with mostly members who have water-cooling. 4 ghz stable is extremely difficult on air because Phenom II's love the cold.


I have been at 3.8GHz before on a stock AMD cooler lol.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olliez*


I have been at 3.8GHz before on a stock AMD cooler lol.


Yep, the guy you're quoting is sooo wrong







I'm running 4Ghz/2500NB purely on air with 36C load temp


----------



## KaHuNaZ

•Username - KaHuNaZ
•CPU / Revision - 1100T BE / PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4013.5
•Cooling - Corsair H80
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907007


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuRomer;14201978*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906629


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;14206743*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1907007


For those of you unfamiar with g33k candy, Validz makes for delicious snackz.


----------



## EuRomer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14207051*
> For those of you unfamiar with g33k candy, Validz makes for delicious snackz.


Meaning?


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Thanks XPD541, I'll give it another go, Its the core Voltage that is the problem by the time I hit the OS I'm back at 1.375










Cool and quiet?
vdroop?

Quote:
Originally Posted by XPD541 
For those of you unfamiar with g33k candy, Validz makes for delicious snackz.

Meaning? 
valids will get you into the amd 4ghz+ hall of fame/infamy








plus it gives the rest of us some inspiration to carry on the task of pushing hardware
speaking of which ,i got rid of my 1200 ripjaws in favour of some 800 ocz golds that do 1100 with some quick tests mwahaha
more testing/abuse to ensue when i get home and not having to post with a *spit* q6600 that wont overclock for love,cold or money...


----------



## JoshHunter

Success! Played BC2 w/ 16x/8x/[email protected] for about 3 hours last night without a hitch! I'm delighted that this overclock worked out. I see an incredible frame consistency increase in GTA IV too.

All hail H70 >.<

*EDIT: Lol, i just played another couple hours and it crashed* i'm not looking forward to summer where i'll have to go back to the slow side of 4giggles so i can set vCore to 1.45...


----------



## Tweeky

JE I would like to join the club please

•Username - Tweeky
•CPU / Revision - 1090T, PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4013MHz
•Cooling - Zalman 9900Max
•CPU-Z Link -


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14201577*
> Man, I just came up with the *perfect* trolling phrase, but I'll spare you


What is it ?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*





I is are trowlin fer teh poasts 4ghz validz. I findz and REPz. Why REP for validated OC of AMD?  Â¿

Becaus: Takes skillz and effort and patience.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Cool and quiet?
vdroop?


C&Q is off but (noobism kicks in here), VDROOP???? wassat?!

EDIT: scratch that just read up on it! My voltage drop is about 0.025V sooo. If I use Extreme OV or put the voltage to 1.435 1.45 Should this combat the drop?? I'll test it and report back then find out later if it was a daft idea from you fine ppl!























*Here he goes boiling his cpu again!! Buggerit!

EDIT 2: NAH BLOODY VOLTAGE WON'T BUDGE!!!!


----------



## RussianJ

Wow, Did I not ever submit to here?
•Username - RussianJ
•CPU / Revision - 965, C3
•CPU Clock - 4444MHz
•Cooling - CLCS/ Enzotech Saphire
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703159

Think I can do faster on this. Moving to my new CHV as soon as I get new ram in, maybe faster then.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703159

_*Think I can do faster on this. *_


O.O!

Nice.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14225319*
> O.O!
> 
> Nice.


Thanks. For laughs, lets see what I can do now.


----------



## nyxclusive1

Why so long with prime95 when you can do 20 passes with linx?


----------



## el gappo

Because linx is rubbish on AMD.

Tickles the chip rather than tortures it.


----------



## daydream99

Lmao^


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxclusive1;14227359*
> Why so long with prime95 when you can do 20 passes with linx?


I think that the idea is the same, test the CUP stability and any of those programs works for that.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## robbo2

I should really stop just messing with the multi and see if I can get more with the reference clock. Just noticed this is from January. Been a while since I have messed with this chip lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1618841


----------



## JoshHunter

I painfully removed 2 DIMMS.. And found something.. Something amazing.. Something extraordinary..

Stability! ^L_^


----------



## brobanmanx2

User: Brobanmanx2
CPU/Rev: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE. Rev C3
CPU Clock: 4017mhz
Cooler: CM Hyper 212+
Proof: http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd377/brobanmanx3/Untitled.png


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14221779*
> I is are trowlin fer teh poasts 4ghz validz. I findz and REPz. Why REP for validated OC of AMD?  ¿
> 
> Becaus: Takes skillz and effort and patience.


skillz effort and patience???








Ive been through 5 am3 BE processors now and all of them hit 4ghz plus on first attempt, and where stable by the second attempt, and i have never killed any of them due to overclocking, this required no effort or patience.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14229257*
> skillz effort and patience???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been through 5 am3 BE processors now and all of them hit 4ghz plus on first attempt, and where stable by the second attempt, and i have never killed any of them due to overclocking, this required no effort or patience.


You are CLEARLY doing it wrong. No effort = Not fast enough.

Stuff aint dying = You aint trying.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14229275*
> You are CLEARLY doing it wrong. No effort = Not fast enough.
> 
> Stuff aint dying = You aint trying.


Bwahaha the man speaks the truth!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14229275*
> You are CLEARLY doing it wrong. No effort = Not fast enough.
> 
> Stuff aint dying = You aint trying.


rotglmao
I've validated @ 4.6 and had a "not valid" validation @ 4.8 if that aint rrying I dont know what is, and I killed a MSI Motherboard and it took one of my 1090's with it but I concider that from the dam cheap quality of MSI motherbords not as a direct result of overclocking


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14229275*
> You are CLEARLY doing it wrong. No effort = Not fast enough.
> 
> Stuff aint dying = You aint trying.


MFW - Technology-related ghetto rhymin'


----------



## raisethe3

Brobanmanx2, what temps are you getting for idle and load? Have you tested for stability? Very nice clocks.


----------



## brobanmanx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;14230663*
> Brobanmanx2, what temps are you getting for idle and load? Have you tested for stability? Very nice clocks.


Oh. Yes I have tested system stability. I did 5 hours of Prime95 before I went completely insane on waiting(not very patient..). Im pretty sure I should have done more though. When I get the chance ill do a 12-24 hour test. Oh also, If your wondering- I usually do the In-place Large FFT's. Correct me if I should change to blend or in-place small FFT's.

Idle- 35C~ around there. Usually at a low RPM.
Load- 54C-56C for about a minute maybe. Usually around mid-high RPM. Temps kinda flutter up and down. Probably because my room temp flutters as well, which effects case temp therefore effecting Processor temps.
Hyper 212+ of course, but I used IC Diamond for thermal paste. maybe I should consider doing a push-pull setup, not sure its really worth it though.

I didn't feel like testing it to its limits, Because 4Ghz is all I was looking for. Later I might give it a shot and see what it can get to stable.


----------



## raisethe3

brobanmanx2, overclocking is all on luck and experience. Not all chips will overclock the same. Those temps aren't very bad at all. As you stated, your room temperature plays a role. So its understandable.

Even if you bent the pins, it would still work by using a credit card and slowly getting it back into its position.

Good luck!


----------



## XPD541

Excessive amounts of electron radiation has been proven to cause giddiness, spurts of silliness and the tendancy to become extremely excited around other electro-active individuals. Furthermore, I am of the belief that the only possible cure for this is to be exposed to MOAR electron radiation. For details, please visit your local electronics shop, computer shop, or high-voltage power lines.

ERM... I hope I don't have to tell you to NOT touch the power lines or climb the towers. No matter HOW much you crave moar...


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Excessive amounts of electron radiation has been proven to cause giddiness, spurts of silliness and the tendancy to become extremely excited around other electro-active individuals. Furthermore, I am of the belief that the only possible cure for this is to be exposed to MOAR electron radiation. For details, please visit your local electronics shop, computer shop, or high-voltage power lines.

ERM... I hope I don't have to tell you to NOT touch the power lines or climb the towers. No matter HOW much you crave moar...










Sounds rather like Methamphetamine, i'm worried for you XPD


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

can I be remove from this club 
I no longer have my PII


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


can I be remove from this club 
I no longer have my PII


..Why would you want to remove yourself?..


----------



## MightyMission

clearly xpd has got the bug BAD!
good effort xpd now go give your cpu a spanking to release the giggles!
i cant wait to get home and unwrap my goodies,
marvel at there new smelling goodness,
wonder at there increased performance,
lull them into a false sense of security by taking proper care and precautions that go with installing new parts and observing the necesary insulation required at (barely) subzero's temps....

then torture them









i'd give this q6600 what for but i think my pal might throw a hissy fit,being un-indoctrinated in the Need for Speed,plus he saved up a whole year to buy this oem machine...


----------



## JoshHunter

Username: JoshHunter
CPU / Revision: Phenom II 955 - C3 Stepping
CPU Clock: 4009 (211*19) (1.52vCore)
Cooling: H70 (SickleFlow P|P)
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910428

If i'm going to be added i want my OC to be stable, and its finally rock-solid ^L_^


----------



## MightyMission

95c max temps?that mobo is Hawt!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


95c max temps?that mobo is Hawt!


That can't be true..


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


95c max temps?that mobo is Hawt!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


That can't be true..


It's a bad reading, if it were true, my mosfets would be running at 128c then suddenly down at 3c


----------



## Tex1954

Yes it is a bad reading. In fact, there are many ways HW Monitor gets it wrong. While OC'ing the 955 Mobo recently, it showed my 12v line at 16v!!!! Also, one of the temp sensors was wacky...

I don't know if it had to do the with NB voltage or what... have no idea. All I know is when I went back to "AUTO" everything in BIOS, it started reading properly again.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


95c max temps?that mobo is Hawt!


Most definitely a misread







It happens a lot but this is the first time i've seen it this high. The VRM sensors are probably starting to crap out, possibly because i don't have heatsinks on those badboys ^L_^


----------



## MightyMission

Brave!
ramsinks are well cheap but i guess it dont matter much,The Blackbelt is impending!


----------



## AccellGarage

AMD PII X4 945 
ASRock 890FX D5
GSKILL DDR3 PC10666 2x2G
MUGEN from scythe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910664

Stable when play GAME COD Black Ops and Converter Video via ADOBE Premire @ 3Hours. Also Flashing SW FW Mobilephone Nokia and SonEr


----------



## ronnin426850

Wow, is that a new version of Overdrive? I hate the old interface, it's not intuitive at all, but this one looks sweet







Is it newer or older?


----------



## MightyMission

Good Effort Accell!
now help me get the backlight to work on my n97 please








the phone is slow and crappy (overclocking doesnt work







) but i like it and i'd like it working again!
enough threadjacking anyways.
volts are higher than i would be comfortable with.did you trying dropping them a bit and testing that it still stabilises?
That asrock board looks nice,that is the one with the little fan over the vrm's right?


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14233119*
> ..Why would you want to remove yourself?..











read my post


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;14237034*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read my post


I did read your post, genius. Obviously you didn't put much thinking in it, did you?









This list is not meant to show your *current* rig - nobody gives a flying fudge if this is your current CPU or something else.
This list is a large database, showing what frequencies can be reached by different CPUs. Your CPU in the list gives benefit to the forum - we can research, compare, use your data.

And the fact that you had a 4Ghz+ CPU once means you're part of the club, no matter if you changed it later or not - you're still a "person who reached 4Ghz"









So it puzzles me why you would want your CPU removed. It's like a war veteran returning his medals cause "I aint no soldier no more, I be milkin' cows now".

Nobody cares.


----------



## JoshHunter

"So it puzzles me why you would want your CPU removed. It's like a war veteran returning his medals cause "I aint no soldier no more, I be milkin' cows now"."

Clever, i like this


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14234566*
> Brave!
> ramsinks are well cheap but i guess it dont matter much,The Blackbelt is impending!


Ordering some along with AS-5 and my new case fans soon


----------



## AccellGarage

ronnin426850, AOD latest version are 4.0.4 support FM1 and Buldozer

MightyMission, Sorry mobile Nokia or SONER doesn't OC actually Smartphone like Android or WM6-7. Yupz ASROCK VRM had two 3pin and 4 pin for Speed CPU FAN. But the fully Gold CAPS. Now I want play 4.2Ghz are unstable with RAM can't low of 800. Any idea


----------



## AccellGarage

hey dude .. why my AMD PII X4 is Great DRAM Latency than intel core i7series. But I Hope AMD is best of world


----------



## uberJames

uberJames
1090t/PH-E0
4026.7
thermaltake frio x2 120mm fan push/pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911638
stable!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

So...I ditched the h50 for moar coolingz,im going for 4.3 now,a 1Ghz OC will do very nicely!


----------



## MightyMission

Accel i had better latencies but that was using ddr2,(i think from memory it was 47.x ns @667 memory bus/910mhz with 800 mhz ddr2 (5-5-5-15 2T)but with a hefty dose of cpu-nb OC)increase cpu-nb frequency and volts and watch the latencies drop..
im not bothered about OCcing my n97 but you got any ideas on how to resuscitate the backlight?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B NEGATIVE;14244171*
> So...I ditched the h50 for moar coolingz,im going for 4.3 now,a 1Ghz OC will do very nicely!


Congrats on the 1ghz. Hit up the 1ghz club now. I need more company there from AMD users.


----------



## AccellGarage

Voilaaa ... I getting 4.2Ghz on X4 945, x15 with FSB 280Mhz, it's no good 1.5 but stable 1.6v then NB is 2800Mhz is 1.3v and HT link is zero mean 200Mhz. DRAM timming 9-9-9-24 get 1492 with Freq 746Mhz with temp same 40C at 4core is 34C IDLE mode and I playing Conversion Video Adobe Premier 1 hours, but play game COD is BAD got bluescreen code "Memory and page file"










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1912675


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;14249657*
> Voilaaa ... I getting 4.2Ghz on X4 945, x15 with FSB 280Mhz, it's no good 1.5 but stable 1.6v then NB is 2800Mhz is 1.3v and HT link is zero mean 200Mhz. DRAM timming 9-9-9-24 get 1492 with Freq 746Mhz with temp same 40C at 4core is 34C IDLE mode and I playing Conversion Video Adobe Premier 1 hours, but play game COD is BAD got bluescreen code "Memory and page file"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1912675


1.6v is too high buddy, you're going to kill your chip if you keep that up for much longer. Take your FSB DOWN, i wouldn't raise it above 250







good luck.... you'll need it


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter;14249810*
> 1.6v is too high buddy, you're going to kill your chip if you keep that up for much longer. Take your FSB DOWN, i wouldn't raise it above 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck.... you'll need it


Actually, higher FSB (ref clock) + lower multi is sometimes stable on lower voltages than lower FSB (ref clock) + higher multi (of course, of equal frequency).


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14249836*
> Actually, higher FSB (ref clock) + lower multi is sometimes stable on lower voltages than lower FSB (ref clock) + higher multi (of course, of equal frequency).


1.6v =/= Lower voltage


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*


1.6v =/= Lower voltage










Low FSB to 250 .. Where i can unlock multiplier on PII X4 945? It's x15 Dude ... not can be raise multiplier CPU


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AccellGarage*


Low FSB to 250 .. Where i can unlock multiplier on PII X4 945? It's x15 Dude ... not can be raise multiplier CPU










Ah, i see its not black edition. That kind of limits your capabilities







250 is a safe...ish FSB. What motherboard/VRM temperatures are you getting? A few more MHz isn't necessarily worth a dead motherboard.

You can't unlock the multiplier on 945's, sorry


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


..Why would you want to remove yourself?..


He doesn't have the Phenom II anymore.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter;14250584*
> Ah, i see its not black edition. That kind of limits your capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250 is a safe...ish FSB. What motherboard/VRM temperatures are you getting? A few more MHz isn't necessarily worth a dead motherboard.
> 
> You can't unlock the multiplier on 945's, sorry


Hahahagz ... Yay BE Black edition is the Black Dragon or Carbon material. Hmm I had mobo is 890FX chipset from ASRock D5, support buldozer but I don't know this sumary 890FX D5. The socket am3+ is True Black Edition. And confused I am about the new BIOS are UEFI 32Bit not AMi 8-16bit


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


He doesn't have the Phenom II anymore.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*


Ah, i see its not black edition. That kind of limits your capabilities







250 is a safe...ish FSB. What motherboard/VRM temperatures are you getting? A few more MHz isn't necessarily worth a dead motherboard.

You can't unlock the multiplier on 945's, sorry










i been running 278 x15 fsb daily driver OC for over a year and a half.do you have any proof to what your saying?
im not having a go im just wondering if you can prove what you say?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


i been running 278 x15 fsb daily driver OC for over a year and a half.do you have any proof to what your saying?
im not having a go im just wondering if you can prove what you say?


Not going to kill a board that way without getting silly on the ht voltage.

My media center with a TA785GE 128m is still ticking over at 300 for the lulz







Been set at that for over a year now


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Not going to kill a board that way without getting silly on the ht voltage.

My media center with a TA785GE 128m is still ticking over at 300 for the lulz







Been set at that for over a year now










:O At what NB voltage? That's impressive >.<


----------



## MightyMission

i didnt think it would damage a chip or board otherwise i probs wouldnt have had it set like that 24/7,i'd go higher if the chip/chipset would allow








plus temps are never above 30c on the cpu itself so it would only be vreg's that would have suffered heat damage.
god knows what th HT is sitting at,i'd say 1.32v is possible just to keep the 37xx cpu-nb stable-its been a while since i had a tinker..


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14254971*
> i been running 278 x15 fsb daily driver OC for over a year and a half.do you have any proof to what your saying?
> im not having a go im just wondering if you can prove what you say?


This. I was running 282 for about 8 months,helped massively with clocking my memory timings


----------



## SlyDog_74

I Have Mine OverClocked @4165.3Mhz, By Changing The FSB To 238, The Rest Is On Auto Is There A More Effective overclock than this, If Any One Can Help!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913942


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyDog_74;14258984*
> I Have Mine OverClocked @4165.3Mhz, By Changing The FSB To 238, The Rest Is On Auto Is There A More Effective overclock than this, If Any One Can Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913942


There always is more effective OC







Phenom IIs have reached 8Ghz under certain conditions









Up the ref clock, up the voltage, buy new cooling, repeat


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyDog_74*


I Have Mine OverClocked @4165.3Mhz, By Changing The FSB To 238, The Rest Is On Auto Is There A More Effective overclock than this, If Any One Can Help!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913942


But don't up the voltage too much









That board be infamous >.<


----------



## GerardReintke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Well this is the highest I pushed it when I first got the chip while I was still "playing" with it.



But at the moment I'm running 24/7 @ 4.0 while folding, only running a cheap Xigi cooler, once under water I'll start pushing it again.


Is it LinX stabble.


----------



## GerardReintke

Username | GerardReintke
CPU |1090T E0
CPU Clock | 4316.5
Cooling | XSPC RASA 
CPU-Z Link | http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914108



You may ad me if you want.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914255

Can anyone tell me why mine says rejected?


----------



## ChrsPlmr

VERY NICE...
PLEASE CONSIDER ME FOR MEMBERSHIP.
CHRSPLMR
T1100
3300
COOLERMASTER V8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892535 
WILL THE ABOVE WORK? OR DO YOU NEED IT
IN CHRSPLM INSTEAD OF MY FULL NAME??
YES..IT IS PERFECTLY FINE TO DISPLAY MY FULL NAME.
;;;EDIT;;; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899325


----------



## Tex1954

Hmmm.... been a few weeks and I suppose I was forgotten in the list... I checked the data that had no names as well.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post13957974

Is the moderator on vacation or something?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyDog_74*


I Have Mine OverClocked @4165.3Mhz, By Changing The FSB To 238, The Rest Is On Auto Is There A More Effective overclock than this, If Any One Can Help!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913942



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914255

Can anyone tell me why mine says rejected?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrsplmr*


VERY NICE...
PLEASE CONSIDER ME FOR MEMBERSHIP.
CHRSPLMR
T1100
3300
COOLERMASTER V8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892535 
WILL THE ABOVE WORK? OR DO YOU NEED IT
IN CHRSPLM INSTEAD OF MY FULL NAME??
YES..IT IS PERFECTLY FINE TO DISPLAY MY FULL NAME.
;;;EDIT;;; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1899325



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Hmmm.... been a few weeks and I suppose I was forgotten in the list... I checked the data that had no names as well.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/58...l#post13957974

Is the moderator on vacation or something?


All of you need to read the Original Post. The rules for acceptance into the club are posted there. *chrsplmr: *Your info is good, but clock speed is still too low to be considered ... YET.

Here is a recent example of what your OC info should look like:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GerardReintke*


Username | GerardReintke
CPU |1090T E0
CPU Clock | 4316.5
Cooling | Water
CPU-Z Link | http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914108



You may ad me if you want.


Excellent.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GerardReintke*


Username | GerardReintke
CPU |1090T E0
CPU Clock | 4316.5
Cooling | Water
CPU-Z Link | http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914108



You may ad me if you want.


Nice!!


----------



## GerardReintke

Thanks for the compliments.
Now waiting for my 480 rad.
When it,s there i wil put it in my loop next to my XSPC RS360 rad.
Hope i have that way better temps,
Looking then for a higher overclock.

Greetings Gerard.


----------



## heavy16

These Amd phenom black edition are great for overcloking !


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heavy16;14269286*
> These Amd phenom black edition are great for overcloking !


Especially the C3 revisions.









(Which is the rev. that I have).


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heavy16;14269286*
> These Amd phenom black edition are great for overcloking !


Took my 955 from 3.2 to 4 and could do 4.2 with better cooling or weather.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14263420*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914255
> 
> Can anyone tell me why mine says rejected?


your ht is bouncing arround, lower your mult raise your fsb and raise your voltage a point or two to stablize it a bit and you'll validate


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;14264991*
> All of you need to read the Original Post. The rules for acceptance into the club are posted there. *chrsplmr:* Your info is good, but clock speed is still too low to be considered ... YET.
> 
> Here is a recent example of what your OC info should look like:
> 
> Excellent.


Well, please excuse my apparent ignorance, but it says on first post that this is what is required.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

I do believe I provided that information. Doesn't say anything about stability runs or anything else, says suicide runs welcome. And I didn't see where we need a screen shot either...

Please explain what I am missing.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-official-amd-4ghz-club-197.html#post13957974

But, though it says a CPU-Z link and doesn't mention the link with the BANNER, I added the banner in that post. Funny, others thought my post was okay at the time. I also added that heading info in case that is needed for whatever reason.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14277791*
> 
> I do believe I provided that information.


True, here it is:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13957974*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •Username Tex1954
> •CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X4 955 / RB-C3
> •CPU Clock 4.265GHz
> •Cooling Water Cooled, RS-360+DD3.25+EK Supreme LT
> 
> 
> 
> •Username Tex1954
> •CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / PH-E0
> •CPU Clock 4.300GHz
> •Cooling Water Cooled, EK-360+DD4.0+EK Supreme LT


----------



## JoshHunter

Two different Phenom systems >.< what a champ


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*


Two different Phenom systems >.< what a champ










LOL! Yes, they sit on the floor crunching BOINC stuff... the 800D/1090T box is also a backup for the other two systems. They heat this rotten apartment just fine, manage to overload the A/C on warm days... so they run stock CPU speeds for summer...

Main system still going 4.259GHz, but HT is off to let apartment maintain some coolness... Click on my name in SIG to see the cheapo boxes and main system.


----------



## Usario

-Usario
-Phenom II X4 955 BE C3
-4593 MHz
-Cooler Master Hyper 212+ w/ included TIM


----------



## Xeelee

Xeelee
Phenom II X4 970 BE
Clock - 4.099 (4.1) GHz - it can go higher, but I'm working on stable and don't feel like futzing too much with it. I'm finding out my board has some limits I don't feel like going over at the moment.
Zalman Flex with 2 120mm 2000 rpm fans in push pull (air)


----------



## anthony224847

anthony224847
965 be - c3
4.042ghz
Corsair H50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911528


----------



## JE Nightmare

oooooh boy, i've got one hell of an update to do. now that i'm back in town, i'm working on it now.

edit: taking a break. i'm only on page 101, will have the rest finished tomorrow. 400+ submissions so far.


----------



## MightyMission

Might be wise to change the headline to K10 4ghz club,
as some BD cpu's only going to need 100mhz boost at stock to hit 4ghz on turbo!
your going to be overrun with valids in a month or two








http://www.techpowerup.com/img/11-07-14/71a.jpg


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Might be wise to change the headline to K10 4ghz club,
as some BD cpu's only going to need 100mhz boost at stock to hit 4ghz on turbo!
your going to be overrun with valids in a month or two











I think you shouldn't include BD... Will be too easy. It would be like an SB 4GHz club, would just be silly.


----------



## MightyMission

My point exactly,so a K10/10.5 club would differentiate from bulldozer and phenom I/II.
It might make JE's life a little easier in terms of adding people to the extensive roster/schooling them on formatting...

There's another aspect too,AMD overdrive can pretty much clock all recent BE's to 4ghz+ so the flow of valids will not be slowing down any time soon,infact as the price of phenom II's drops due to EOL(speculation) then the flow may well increase without the addition of BD chips to add to the club


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


My point exactly,so a K10/10.5 club would differentiate from bulldozer and phenom I/II.
It might make JE's life a little easier in terms of adding people to the extensive roster/schooling them on formatting...

There's another aspect too,AMD overdrive can pretty much clock all recent BE's to 4ghz+ so the flow of valids will not be slowing down any time soon,infact as the price of phenom II's drops due to EOL(speculation) then the flow may well increase without the addition of BD chips to add to the club


Mm, overdrive OC's really wind me up haha. I wonder if the 980's will shoot up, because anyone wanting to break records etc once they're reduced to clear will be after the top bins. It would be fun to experiment with some LN2.

Anyway, i'm super keen for BD! I'll get my RAM first though because i'm not having this crap choking up my next OC like it did this one









You gonna be getting in on it? My loyalty to AMD might yet falter and see me investing in SB-E


----------



## MightyMission

I think overdrive could be useful for a first time OCcer,to spur them onto wondering what else can be squeezed out of the chip,wether it actually works out that way is a different story!we all got to start somwhere right?
I've got the top record for a 945 on stock cooler,if the [email protected]







on a stock cooler is to be discounted,either way i'm not bothered what others are getting if i can't learn from it...

I've been an AMD fiend since '97 and i doubt that will change any time soon!
we have intel systems in my house too but i just cant appreciate them...

Maybe its the money spent/performance gained (my current system cost around Â£6-700 including the chiller+gpu's)whereas a sensible intel system at that time would have eaten that and i'd still be needing components.

I will get a BD system but with most games i play not using all 4 cores,why would you then double your core count?
my initial view was that the cores would in a sense gang up on the app/game so the chip would be 4x superfast cores but it doesnt look like its going to be that way so i will make a seat on the fence and sit patiently watch and wait.

How is 1600 mhz c8 ram choking your OC? 
drop the divider and spank the fsb till it brings the speed up








maybe its your cpu-nb choking the gains?
spank that too :roll:


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


I think overdrive could be useful for a first time OCcer,to spur them onto wondering what else can be squeezed out of the chip,wether it actually works out that way is a different story!we all got to start somwhere right?
I've got the top record for a 945 on stock cooler,if the [email protected]







on a stock cooler is to be discounted,either way i'm not bothered what others are getting if i can't learn from it...

I've been an AMD fiend since '97 and i doubt that will change any time soon!
we have intel systems in my house too but i just cant appreciate them...

Maybe its the money spent/performance gained (my current system cost around Â£6-700 including the chiller+gpu's)whereas a sensible intel system at that time would have eaten that and i'd still be needing components.

I will get a BD system but with most games i play not using all 4 cores,why would you then double your core count?
my initial view was that the cores would in a sense gang up on the app/game so the chip would be 4x superfast cores but it doesnt look like its going to be that way so i will make a seat on the fence and sit patiently watch and wait.

How is 1600 mhz c8 ram choking your OC? 
drop the divider and spank the fsb till it brings the speed up








maybe its your cpu-nb choking the gains?
spank that too :roll:


Yeah, its annoying that cores aren't properly used in games, i hope multi-core rendering is implemented a bit more in upcoming games, would be nice if SWtOR featured it. I may save money and get a quad-core Zambezi, but 8 is pretty bolshy, it'll be hard to say no.

I have tried countless combinations, can't get stable at all. Mind you, this board is yucky 4+1 so i'm pretty fraidy with voltages. This is the first time i've had the divider at 8. I had some good OC's with ~237 NB @1.3v but they weren't really stable either.

I'm keeping this OC because i want to treat the chip nice before i sell it. I'd like 300 more MHz but i can't budge my NB with this RAM.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*


Yeah, its annoying that cores aren't properly used in games, i hope multi-core rendering is implemented a bit more in upcoming games, would be nice if SWtOR featured it. I may save money and get a quad-core Zambezi, but 8 is pretty bolshy, it'll be hard to say no.

I have tried countless combinations, can't get stable at all. Mind you, this board is yucky 4+1 so i'm pretty fraidy with voltages. This is the first time i've had the divider at 8. I had some good OC's with ~237 NB @1.3v but they weren't really stable either.

I'm keeping this OC because i want to treat the chip nice before i sell it. I'd like 300 more MHz but i can't budge my NB with this RAM.


Have people given up on 4ghz until the heatwave in the us passes?? I haven't seen a post from any of the several threads I'm subed to in several hours, Glad its only about 85f here right now but my buddy in Virginia says its 110+ there today, Gotta love California lol. But seriously I'm getting Board and want to see MOAR today OK, so lets see some higher overclocks for the existing members and some MOAR from all you AMD owners that haven't joined this thread yet


----------



## Blackops_2

Bout to be a new member motherboard/cpu willing







going to see how far I can go on stock volts first, I'm guessing 3.6-3.8. Then work up to 4.0. Temps here in mississippi have been pretty bad but both of my quads I've gotten this summer Q9550 & 955 X4 have been a good 6-8C cooler than my E8400. I was thoroughly impressed with the phenom coupled with the zalman 9500. I haven't reached above 52 C on full load yet, and that's with the zalman sitting vertically instead of being aligned with front and rear fans. And the fan controller hasn't been hooked up yet, which I usually set it on full blast.


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Have people given up on 4ghz until the heatwave in the us passes?? I haven't seen a post from any of the several threads I'm subed to in several hours, Glad its only about 85f here right now but my buddy in Virginia says its 110+ there today, Gotta love California lol. But seriously I'm getting Board and want to see MOAR today OK, so lets see some higher overclocks for the existing members and some MOAR from all you AMD owners that haven't joined this thread yet










I might try some high runs, just for you pal


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoshHunter*


I might try some high runs, just for you pal










just post the results,


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


Have people given up on 4ghz until the heatwave in the us passes?? I haven't seen a post from any of the several threads I'm subed to in several hours, Glad its only about 85f here right now but my buddy in Virginia says its 110+ there today, Gotta love California lol. But seriously I'm getting Board and want to see MOAR today OK, so lets see some higher overclocks for the existing members and some MOAR from all you AMD owners that haven't joined this thread yet










Still running 4Ghz stable @1.44 with 36C core load temp


----------



## Dradien

Try as I might, I can only squeeze-at most without Windows taking a **** on me- is 3.7Ghz @ 1.61 volts on an PhenomII x3 720. I can hit 3.4 Ghz easily with both 3 and 4 cores, but anything above requires some extra effort. Any tips to get this CPU to 4 ghz stable? That would be awesome









On a side note, recently put her underwater. If I burn the hell out of the proc, the most I get is a 11 C increase...and this is with an ambient temp of about 31 C (goddamn heatwave). So about 33C idle, about 44-45C under load (with three cores, slightly higher with the 4th core enabled, but cannot really measure it as the thermal diode is disabled). Thats at about 3.6 Ghz @ 1.54 Volts.

Sorry for the long ramble...I just wanna hit 4 Ghz


----------



## Olliez

CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 450
Revision: BL-C3
CPU Clock: 4013.73MHz
Cooling: Stock AMD
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1909672


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


Try as I might, I can only squeeze-at most without Windows taking a **** on me- is 3.7Ghz @ 1.61 volts on an PhenomII x3 720. I can hit 3.4 Ghz easily with both 3 and 4 cores, but anything above requires some extra effort. Any tips to get this CPU to 4 ghz stable? That would be awesome









On a side note, recently put her underwater. If I burn the hell out of the proc, the most I get is a 11 C increase...and this is with an ambient temp of about 31 C (goddamn heatwave). So about 33C idle, about 44-45C under load (with three cores, slightly higher with the 4th core enabled, but cannot really measure it as the thermal diode is disabled). Thats at about 3.6 Ghz @ 1.54 Volts.

Sorry for the long ramble...I just wanna hit 4 Ghz










Are you sure lower voltage won't do you any good? Voltage too high also causes instabilities, and on all my chips (all AthII) I've needed 1.5v tops for 4Ghz


----------



## GerardReintke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;10061546*
> •Username: crunchie
> •CPU / Stepping: 1090T CCBBE CB 1015EPMW
> •CPU Clock: 4444Mhz
> •Cooling: Water
> •CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1301438


NICE!
But....... run it with Linx all memory about 45 minute,s and post it here.
See if it is stable.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerardReintke;14330303*
> NICE!
> But....... run it with Linx all memory about 45 minute,s and post it here.
> See if it is stable.


it doesn't matter really
Quote:


> there are AMD clubs here on OCN dedicated to pushing your system as far as you can while still managing to be stable ( which will be listed at the bottom of this post ), this club, however isn't one of those. While they focus on stability, this club is for those who don't mind suicide runs just to see how far they can REALLY go.


----------



## darthmalak

can i join with a 3.941 ? XD


----------



## MightyMission

No! get back to work!
put a tub of ice cream on your disipator ,thats got to be worth 59 mhz


----------



## Olliez

Can I join?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olliez;14350873*
> Can I join?


Depends on your ability to comprehend the first post


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dradien*


Try as I might, I can only squeeze-at most without Windows taking a **** on me- is 3.7Ghz @ 1.61 volts on an PhenomII x3 720. I can hit 3.4 Ghz easily with both 3 and 4 cores, but anything above requires some extra effort. Any tips to get this CPU to 4 ghz stable? That would be awesome









On a side note, recently put her underwater. If I burn the hell out of the proc, the most I get is a 11 C increase...and this is with an ambient temp of about 31 C (goddamn heatwave). So about 33C idle, about 44-45C under load (with three cores, slightly higher with the 4th core enabled, but cannot really measure it as the thermal diode is disabled). Thats at about 3.6 Ghz @ 1.54 Volts.

Sorry for the long ramble...I just wanna hit 4 Ghz










WoW I am running 4.4 and at same volts I think you are reading your chip wrong on bsod's or something that is allot of volts for 3.7 pus 31c idle is not all that bad and 11c rise I think is great so not sure why my chip has more jump than that maybe I am doing something wrong as well lol


----------



## Olliez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14350915*
> Depends on your ability to comprehend the first post


by comprehend do you mean wait


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olliez*


by comprehend do you mean wait


Umm no. I mean that there are short, but specific and easy to follow guidelines in the First post of this thread, which show you exactly what you should do/have in order to join


----------



## Olliez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


Umm no. I mean that there are short, but specific and easy to follow guidelines in the First post of this thread, which show you exactly what you should do/have in order to join










ok, but I have done everything required haven't I?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olliez*


ok, but I have done everything required haven't I?


Ah, yes, I didn't see your first post







Then yes, just wait for the club mod to add you


----------



## Olliez

Username: Olliez
CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 450
Revision: BL-C3
CPU Clock: 4013.73MHz
Cooling: Stock AMD
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1909672


----------



## Olliez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


Ah, yes, I didn't see your first post







Then yes, just wait for the club mod to add you










ok, thanks for your help!


----------



## toioiz

• Username: Toioiz
• CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
• CPU Clock: 4326 Mhz
• Cooling: Antec KUHLER 920
• CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925839


----------



## XPD541

hey guys, been busy lately, but will be in to REP soon for original 4ghz OC's. I cannot REP you too much for the same thing or it will be stink of fisheh.. lulz Just been busy with all manner of frustrationz and werk lately and needed some time.


----------



## ginger_nuts

• Username: ginger_nuts
• CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1155T / PH-EO
• CPU Clock: 4003 Mhz
• Cooling: CorsairH60(push/pull)
• CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1926325


----------



## AMDphanboy

•Username: AMDphanboy
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II 955
•CPU Clock: 4000 mhz
•Cooling: XSPC Rasa 750
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927116


----------



## KoolAid106

•Username : KoolAid106
•CPU / Revision : AMD Phenom II BE 1100T
•CPU Clock : 4013.6Mhz
•Cooling ; Antec Kuhler 620
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928117


----------



## Ihasfip

•Username-Ihasfip
•CPU / Revision-1100t
•CPU Clock-4.2ghz
•Cooling-Antec Kuhler 920
•CPU-Z Link


----------



## ginger_nuts

• Username: ginger_nuts
• CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T / PH-EO
• CPU Clock: 4101 Mhz
• Cooling: CorsairH60(pull)
• CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928847



Please help, why is it saying "NOT VALIDATED" in the bottom corner?


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts;14389165*
> • Username: ginger_nuts
> • CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T / PH-EO
> • CPU Clock: 4101 Mhz
> • Cooling: CorsairH60(pull)
> • CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928847
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, why is it saying "NOT VALIDATED" in the bottom corner?


That RAM OC is crazy! Good job


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHunter;14389200*
> That RAM OC is crazy! Good job


What's so great about it? That's 1333 RAM OCed to 1560 CL 9.
I have 1333 RAM OCed to 1666 CL8

Oh, you mean the vRam??


----------



## JoshHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14389273*
> What's so great about it? That's 1333 RAM OCed to 1560 CL 9.
> I have 1333 RAM OCed to 1666 CL8
> 
> Oh, you mean the vRam??


Haha in his sig rig it says 2000GHz


----------



## ginger_nuts

That is correct, I believe I have in no way OC my ram. But the CPU is

this is my ram
https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=13839


----------



## MightyMission

well if ever you want to sell your 2 terrahertz ddr3,i should think may overclock the cas latency and be queing round the block








in fact corsair may be interested for there binning process...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


well if ever you want to sell your 2 terrahertz ddr3,i should think may overclock the cas latency and be queing round the block








in fact corsair may be interested for there binning process...


Thank you for pointing this out. I feel so







for not seeing my mistake earlier









But how about my "NOT VALIDATED" question, how can I get this validated?


----------



## MightyMission

unstable high clocks usually yield an invalid errm validation.
failing that,go back to a previous cpu-z and give it a shot.
i hear the newest version has a few bugs.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Thank you "MightyMission" I had forgotten I had turned CnC on


----------



## ginger_nuts

• Username: ginger_nuts
• CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T / PH-EO
• CPU Clock: 4101 Mhz
• Cooling: CorsairH60(pull)
• CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1929184


----------



## MightyMission

no worries dude.
walmart own brand ginger nuts are far superior to mcvities


----------



## ginger_nuts

Sorry but the best ginger nuts biscuits are "Arnotts", Australian made


----------



## MightyMission

i seek proof,dont be shy dude send 'em over!
i had some the other day that had lumps of ginger in them,they were Vile with a capital V just like i done there.
root ginger isnt something that you can put more in and think the food is going to turn out right...

oh i got another submission too,this one is on amd's stock cooler

That mobo wont allow the cpu-nb past x10,and the chip wont boot past 280 fsb,so thats the best i could do without covering it in insulation and i just couldnt be bothered


----------



## Jayce1971

Can I join? 4.1 stable sig rig.
User name: Jayce1971
Proc: PhenomII 980 (20 X 206.66)
Cooling: H70 -w- 2 Scythe ultrakaze 3K rpm push/pull and an a$$ load of case fans.
Speed: Mild oc, absolutley stable at 4.13 Ghz..... just wait till I start bumpin' the fsb.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921351


----------



## mobeious

4.293 rock stable right now ... dunno how i did it lol


----------



## Tyreal

Tyreal
Athlon ii x3 450 (c3) @ 4208
Air
Hyper212+ P/P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930129


----------



## Hobybobag

Hobybobag
Phenom 2 965 C3 4.5GHz 1.496v
Xigmatek s1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930082


----------



## Hobybobag

Hobybobag
Phenom 2 965 C3 4.4GHz 1.464v
Xigmatek s1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930069


----------



## MightyMission

nice work guys!


----------



## shorty12

Heres mine

Username: xShorty12
CPU model: AMD 1090T 3.2 ~OCed to 4GHZ (stable)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H60
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1931441


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uberJames*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911638



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GerardReintke*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1914108



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrsPlmr*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1892535



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Usario*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *anthony224847*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911528



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olliez*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1909672



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


No! get back to work!
put a tub of ice cream on your disipator ,thats got to be worth 59 mhz










lulz










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olliez*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *toioiz*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925839



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDphanboy*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927116



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoolAid106*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1928117



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihasfip*


CPU-Z Link



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921351



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tyreal*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930129


Nice cooler dood. I use the same thing and am currently at 4.3ghz.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hobybobag*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930082



Quote:



Originally Posted by *shorty12*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1931441



Allright you guys!! It took me a while and a couple of logins to get all of this sorted and REP+ given for the Validz, but there ya go. I can only REP+ so many times before it looks like I'm just inflating your reputation on this site, so if I REP you, please send me a Private Message so I can add you to my list and so neither of us gets into trouble!!









On a side note though, if you come back and increase your OC so much that it merits it, then I may REP you again for the mad skillz.









OCN FTW and FOLD ON!!!


----------



## ShadowEW

Hmm.. I feel like I should join here.. :O

•Username - ShadowEW
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II 1090T
•CPU Clock - Various (Highest: 210.01 * 21.5 = 4515.12 MHz)
•Cooling - Corsair A70
•CPU-Z Link - Various(Highest: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620434)

I'll link you to a few of my runs:

4.512GHz 1.648v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620434 (CPU-Z didnt validate this, but I did achieve)
4.351GHz 1.552v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650161 (CPU-Z didnt validate this, but I did achieve)
4.333GHz 1.440v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616288
4.315GHz 1.472v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762252
4.229GHz 1.408v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761995
4.120GHz 1.408v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603855

These ARE all mine, I just did a quick search on my WLM for 'CPU-Z' ^^

So.. what do you say.. Can I join? ^^

Edit: FYI, these were all achieved using a Corsair A70 cooler. None of which were stable for everyday use. I'm digging around to try and find the SuperPi scored that acompanied the OCs. Probably won't find them, but its an FYI edit. ^^


----------



## MightyMission

Brave Man!
1.65 on air haha
walsal as in midlands? didnt know they had a chill there that could allow such mental activities!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Brave Man!
1.65 on air haha
walsal as in midlands? didnt know they had a chill there that could allow such mental activities!


he has a corsair I think not air


----------



## raisethe3

Corsair A70 is an air cooling heatsink.

http://www.corsair.com/air-series-a70.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


he has a corsair I think not air


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


I'll link you to a few of my runs:

4.512GHz 1.648v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620434 (CPU-Z didnt validate this, but I did achieve)
4.351GHz 1.552v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650161 (CPU-Z didnt validate this, but I did achieve)
4.333GHz 1.440v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616288
4.315GHz 1.472v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762252
4.229GHz 1.408v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761995
4.120GHz 1.408v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603855










I have the x4 965 and THIS is what I achieved. Mad skills bro, but them be LOOOOTS of volts._ @.o`_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Brave Man!
1.65 on air haha
walsal as in midlands? didnt know they had a chill there that could allow such mental activities!


lulz

Who says it has to be cold for people to acquire a taste for mental activities? (Or to carry them out?).

<----Mental.


















LMAO, This^


----------



## MightyMission

Sheeeeeyit Cleatus! thats some pretty numbers!
For days i been looking for a choccy ice cream jpg just for you lol
impressive overclocks man,seriously pushing the limits for these chips on air
Cookies all round!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Brave Man!
1.65 on air haha
walsal as in midlands? didnt know they had a chill there that could allow such mental activities!


If I don't go mental, who will? ^_~








and Yes, Walsall, West Midlands.

@Bradford1040 The Corsair A70 is (A)ir cooling







as pointed out by raisethe3.

@XPD541 Volts you say!? But I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need.









@MightyMission Cookies <3. Any chance of a glass a milk to swill it down with too?

And about these 1.65v.. I couldn't actually get my PC to boot on anything less at the time. and I didn't run it at 1.65 for any longer than 30 minutes. But it did get a SuperPi result... Can I find it? No T_T ....


----------



## MightyMission

Aye if i could up the multi aswell as the fsb i would be pushing some voltages too,but as it is,4.2 is the limit with this chip...
besides i cant go near milk,it churns with my very presence >


----------



## ShadowEW

I have a H100 on order at the moment, I plan to try and push that little bit further. But suicide runs (as everyone knows) aren't good on the chip. Still not sure why the 4.5 wasn't validated. It did happen, and I did '' for a few minutes xD

I normally run a 3.9GHz stable / everyday clock. But I've dropped it down to 3.6GHz and sometimes 3.2Ghz at the moment. Warm / Muggy weather here isn't doing me or my PC any good. I'm guessing, but I'm probably getting around the 30-35C ambient temp near my PC at the moment. I'll borrow ye olde digital thermometer tonight and investigate. Still need to get some 'messy' Rig pics up in an album ^^


----------



## MightyMission

unstable clocks due to ref clocks bouncing around are usually the reason for cpu-z not giving valids...
i done loads of suicide runs on my chip but nothing over 1.504 makes any difference,that sucks!
i had it at minus 32c,made no difference
had it at 1.7v on my nf980 (RIP PoS board)
tried different RAMs
no difference at all,4.2 is the best i can do :/
i shouldnt grumble though as i get the cpu-nb nearly as high as the cpu clock lol
A worthy Trade-off!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14445740*
> @XPD541 Volts you say!? But I need a nuclear reaction to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity I need.


I think I *love* you now.


----------



## mve1907

I think this is all thats necessary:

Phenom II x4 965 C3

NH-D14, tried the Arctic Freezer Pro 7 first but that struggled on stock speeds for some ridiculous reason. Got livid and decided to go for overkill and got the D14: I'm in love

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936014

been running it at 4.1 basically 24/7 and noise/heat is no issue.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936228


----------



## brobanmanx2

•Username- Brobanmanx2
•CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II x4 955 / C3 Revision
•CPU Clock - 4017mhz @ 1.45V
•Cooling - Cooler master hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936638

Now maybe it will be accepted.


----------



## ShadowEW

Promised Pictures of my Rig / messyness / restricted airflow failness.. :3

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4966


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


Promised Pictures of my Rig / messyness / restricted airflow failness.. :3

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=4966



just a little messy lol, wire ties and just a little time could fix most of that


----------



## ShadowEW

I completely agree with you, except for 'a little'. 
I'll be taking the tower from its hideaway later this week hopefully to fit my H100. I'll see if I can get some pictures taken then and a possible rewire. ^^

Edit: Just for a quick FYI, current ambient temp around my PC is 33.7Celcius.. =[


----------



## MightyMission

the older stanley tape measures are far superior to the newer cheapy plastic ones.
but yea your case is in need of cable ties at the very least


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


the older stanley tape measures are far superior to the newer cheapy plastic ones.
but yea your case is in need of cable ties at the very least










LMBO never fails someone always picks out something from the background


----------



## MightyMission

haha ^_^ how ya doing bradders?

didnt wanna mention the vhs machine


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


haha ^_^ how ya doing bradders?

didnt wanna mention the vhs machine










I am doing ok, got my youngest living with me now, so been a little preoccupied! But been reading emails and watching all the posts and dropping in to say hi every once in a while. I had to back my 460's down to 950 core (lol yeah down) but only from the 974 they were at, the cpu in this rig is running solid @ 4.4ghz 24/7 get a hiccup here and there but its all good. I don't like the prime tests and all of those dam things as they don't do crap but hurt your cpu from pushing it to hard I think, I can pass them of coarse but I had my system running on a not prime stable oc one time for 18 days gaming and photoshop'ing and video rendering and never crashed not once but prime would fail in two seconds. I think that those tests only work good on intels or something as my intel rig was not stable in prime or in real world apps then when I got it prime stable it worked great in real world apps, IDK I am not stating any hard facts just throwing out a theory


----------



## MightyMission

yea you know i will fail IBT at stock and pass it when OCced hard lol

It dont prove sht other than my chiller can keep temps down under loads is all...
crysis/metro tells a better story and at least you can play it while its caning your system.

At least you got your kiddy with you now,that must be nice fella,real nice!my youngest is 1 in 3 weeks so i am goign to have to pull some skullduggery to put on a b'day party i think


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


yea you know i will fail IBT at stock and pass it when OCced hard lol

It dont prove sht other than my chiller can keep temps down under loads is all...
crysis/metro tells a better story and at least you can play it while its caning your system.

At least you got your kiddy with you now,that must be nice fella,real nice!my youngest is 1 in 3 weeks so i am goign to have to pull some skullduggery to put on a b'day party i think


well I opened her a steam account and she is now using my LanRig as her's but I have not been to any LAN parties in a long time so. She is 14 on the 16th of this month


----------



## el gappo

I don't want to hear the words, linpack, IBT, linx or anything of the kind when talking about stability on AMD again ya herd?


----------



## MightyMission

haha i got told
it was more to see if the new block could hold down temps aswell as the old one honest guv'
gappo can you get greater than x10 cpu-nb multi/2000mhz without OCcing the fsb on those ta890fxe boards?
i need an am3 board and the 3 i've tried wont allow me past x10 multi-and my chip wont boot over 280fsb so i need a headstart on the cpu-nb if you know what i mean

Thats 4 days before my little leon's 1st biffersday brad


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


I don't like the prime tests and all of those dam things as they don't do crap but hurt your cpu from pushing it to hard I think, I can pass them of coarse but I had my system running on a not prime stable oc one time for 18 days gaming and photoshop'ing and video rendering and never crashed not once but prime would fail in two seconds.


Just as a thought..

When I clocked mine to 4.1Ghz at 1.375 the max volts win7 or something seems to let me have (C&Q disabled and VDroop is minimal) I could play whatever and do anything on it with only the odd lock-up or whatever, Prime would kill it almost instantly!!

Was it OK to run like that and consider it stable to a point?!?!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


haha i got told
it was more to see if the new block could hold down temps aswell as the old one honest guv'


dam yes you did lol, wow not sure what sparked that one but someone pissed in his cheerios lol just jk'n el gappo


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Just as a thought..

When I clocked mine to 4.1Ghz at 1.375 the max volts win7 or something seems to let me have (C&Q disabled and VDroop is minimal) I could play whatever and do anything on it with only the odd lock-up or whatever, Prime would kill it almost instantly!!

Was it OK to run like that and consider it stable to a point?!?!


I am a little out of the box when it comes to those tests, I say if your system runs fine with what ever srttings you want screw those prime ext... tests they are not real world and if your system runs fine and games well and as far as your lock up sounded as if you did not have enough volts from the spec's you put up BTW, I would run it how you liked it but that is just my opinion


----------



## brobanmanx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Just as a thought..

When I clocked mine to 4.1Ghz at 1.375 the max volts win7 or something seems to let me have (C&Q disabled and VDroop is minimal) I could play whatever and do anything on it with only the odd lock-up or whatever, Prime would kill it almost instantly!!

Was it OK to run like that and consider it stable to a point?!?!


Prime95 pretty much trys to absolutely torture your CPU so it can see if it will have any problems in the future. At 4.0Ghz @ 1.45V I am perfectly stable no problems. Any higher than that with Prime95 and im screwed, but I can hit 4.3Ghz no problems at win 7 or anything else. Any higher and I get BSOD lol. But thats because I dont want to hit the voltage higher than 1.45V


----------



## MightyMission

+1,try running a couple hours of crysis 1 or warhead.

actually dirt3 gave me alot of grief though i never ever got crashes in any other app or game.i'd definitely get a bsod every hour ish

1.45 is negligible,if it was 1.6-7 on air/water i'd wonder if your not accelerating the degradation process but i think temps+volts are a quicker killer than volts alone


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


I am a little out of the box when it comes to those tests, I say if your system runs fine with what ever srttings you want screw those prime ext... tests they are not real world and if your system runs fine and games well and as far as your lock up sounded as if you did not have enough volts from the spec's you put up BTW, I would run it how you liked it but that is just my opinion


Bugger, I was supposed to mention the dreaded amd overdrive, that allowed me to add a little to the Volts when in windows but it is dead set on 1.375V no matter what I set it to in the bios..Hmmf!

Thanks for the input brobanmanx2 I had the Overdrive set at 1.42 and I could my normal stuff on it, Got V.V. warm though!!!







(But I dont care!!)


----------



## brobanmanx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


I am a little out of the box when it comes to those tests, I say if your system runs fine with what ever srttings you want screw those prime ext... tests they are not real world and if your system runs fine and games well and as far as your lock up sounded as if you did not have enough volts from the spec's you put up BTW, I would run it how you liked it but that is just my opinion


Thing is though you might have stability now, but in lets say 6 months you would get BSOD and say "WHY IS IT BSODING?" and I find prime95 useful as to say it would keep a safe OC.


----------



## MightyMission

jog it on in 6 months for your latest HW fix


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brobanmanx2*


Thing is though you might have stability now, but in lets say 6 months you would get BSOD and say "WHY IS IT BSODING?" and I find prime95 useful as to say it would keep a safe OC.


I understand what you are saying but six months was not a good thing to use as in six months well should say the past six months I have changed boards, cpu, and memory and will do a new cpu as soon as Bulldozer comes out and most likely memory if 8gb sticks come out. Plus it could BSOD for many reasons that Prime tests would never show no matter how long you ran it. It is just my opinion dude I am not the end all be all of anything but to me they are not of any use anymore. Just old tech stuff they need a new test IMHO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*


Bugger, I was supposed to mention the dreaded amd overdrive, that allowed me to add a little to the Volts when in windows but it is dead set on 1.375V no matter what I set it to in the bios..Hmmf!


That is weird, do you have CnQ and all that junk off spread spec off all power features


----------



## ronnin426850

Today is the hottest day of the summer so far. 4Ghz still strong with 38C idle/50C load in 35C ambient


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Thats 4 days before my little leon's 1st biffersday brad


I got that I was saying my youngest is going to be 14 on the 16th of this month as well


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


That is weird, do you have CnQ and all that junk off spread spec off all power features


 All the APM is off gonna have another look through all the menu's with MOBO Book in hand but if I set the bios to 1.425V or whatever it is at 1.375 when I hit windows!!


----------



## Russ369

Im using a Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H with a Phenom II 1090T and no matter what I do I can NEVER get the system stable passed 4ghz... I even raised the vcore to 1.5-1.55v and it wouldn't hold at 4.2ghz... CPU-NB raised to 1.36-1.38... nothing... ram voltage to 1.5-1.65... nothing... I gave up and just stuck with 4ghz, but i'd like to push it some more... I don't think its the temps cuz they always max out around 54-55c, which is the sweetspot from what I heard...


----------



## Lq Cloud

Username : Lq Cloud
•CPU / Revision AMD 965 / c3
•CPU Clock: 4000mhz
•Cooling: NH-D14
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1937287


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14452654*
> Today is the hottest day of the summer so far. 4Ghz still strong with 38C idle/50C load in 35C ambient


Where u does live?









<---S.NM here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lq Cloud;14457566*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1937287


Nicely done!


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;14452800*
> All the APM is off gonna have another look through all the menu's with MOBO Book in hand but if I set the bios to 1.425V or whatever it is at 1.375 when I hit windows!!


disable LLC (Load Line Calibration)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14457533*
> Im using a Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H with a Phenom II 1090T and no matter what I do I can NEVER get the system stable passed 4ghz... I even raised the vcore to 1.5-1.55v and it wouldn't hold at 4.2ghz... CPU-NB raised to 1.36-1.38... nothing... ram voltage to 1.5-1.65... nothing... I gave up and just stuck with 4ghz, but i'd like to push it some more... I don't think its the temps cuz they always max out around 54-55c, which is the sweetspot from what I heard...


the sweetspot is -273c but thats not attainable to use mere mortals,but i'd say these phenom chips seem to love cold more than being flooded with voltage.4.2 might be your limit fella,i cant get mine past that no matter what i try.


----------



## MightyMission

how do you delete posts?


----------



## Russ369

I can't even get it stable at anything but 4ghz... its posts at 4.2ghz, but never passes Prime95 or Linx or IBT... sigh crappy chip?


----------



## MightyMission

not really!you might find your cpu-nb can go high,
or that it dont take so much volts to get 4ghz,OCcing is a gamble dude.
the fact you can get 4ghz means the chip isnt bad.
put a big fan onto your pc and see if that helps stabilise it at 4.2,i reckon temps might be the issue if your just OCcing cpu multi.


----------



## ShadowEW

Today is definately alot cooler. 38-40C idle as apposed to yesterdays ~45C idle. Might try and push me little phenom again tonight, see how much I can push out of this thing using Air.
I might also bump it back upto the 4GHz stable now that temps are fine too (or atleast, cooler) XD


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


disable LLC (Load Line Calibration)


I'm giving it a miss at the moment, but I'll keep it in mind. The vendetta 2 aint doing what it was when I bought it due to its fur coat its aquired on the heat pipes that wont budge. It's my birthday soon so I'm off for a bit of the scuba gear, then I will batter it!!


----------



## kevinf

•Username = kevinf
•CPU / Revision = Amd 965 C3
•CPU Clock = 4.4 Ghz
•Cooling = Scythe Mugen 2 + 5 case fans
•CPU-Z Link = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942162


----------



## linkin93

iamlongtime said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MightyMission*
> 
> 
> disable LLC (Load Line Calibration)
> 
> I'm giving it a miss at the moment, but I'll keep it in mind. The vendetta 2 aint doing what it was when I bought it due to its fur coat its aquired on the heat pipes that wont budge. It's my birthday soon so I'm off for a bit of the scuba gear, then I will batter it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't completely disable it, just set it to the lowest amount (25% or 1/4, depending on your board)


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1941287


Nice.


----------



## MightyMission

^1 core


----------



## iamlongtime

linkin93 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime*
> 
> 
> Don't completely disable it, just set it to the lowest amount (25% or 1/4, depending on your board)
> 
> 
> Clock is 3.8GHz at the moment at the dreaded (and constant) 1.375v so i'm staying there! I'll bear that in mind when I can get the cpu temps down! I'm sat @42c idle at the mo! It gets to around 50-55 when gaming.


----------



## MightyMission

why are temps so high?
is the cooler seated properly?


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


why are temps so high?
is the cooler seated properly?


I seated it how I normally do (credit card stylee), I think I need a good clearout... The GPU is running hot at idle too, 48-51c. I've never cleaned it though, only bought it to replace RMA'd 5870. New Gpu inbound so when that comes I'll strip-out and do everything again. I have loads of case fans but it is sat on a carpet









haha Just looked at my vents and whatnot... May be cleaning sooner than I thought!!







LIKE NOW!!


----------



## kevinf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


^1 core


strangely no, I use a USB boot key with windows on it to protect my OS HD's, [edit: in fact BartsPE + Hirens both only use 1 core! So no Prime95 4 thread support







]... Passed 2 rounds of Memtest+ yesterday, almost ready to load real windows HDs.

Updated my OP with new validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942162


----------



## MightyMission

Thats excellent!
4.4 all cores @1.47v,Very Good!


----------



## XPD541

Since I am not folding on my Phenom II for now, I may tinker a bit with it.


----------



## MightyMission

use the force you must!
choccy cake awaits


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14496649*
> use the force you must!
> choccy cake awaits





















Chocky Cake!!! But what if.....


----------



## MightyMission

what was there first?the cake the choc or the overclock?
bake your noodle











To the victor,the spoils


----------



## Panickypress

Space... space... i'm in space!!!!
anyways i've got an update for my stuff... if i'ts not to mutch of a hazzle









UD7 is chocolate!!!


----------



## Panickypress

forgot the thing... ups
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


----------



## nyates

•nyates
•Athlon II X3 445 Rana
•4107.8Mhz
•Air - Venomous-X Black
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942276


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14497602*
> forgot the thing... ups
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


Read the OP.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyates;14497633*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942276


Nicely done. Gotta love those triple cores.


----------



## XPD541

Got myself a slight NB boost, but I cannot go much further with this RAM/Board so this will have to do:

☼ *User:* XPD541
☼ *Chip:* Phenom II x4 965 BE C3 3400mhz
☼ *OC'd:* 4080mhz
☼ *NB/FSB:* 2553mhz
☼ *Multi:* x16 (CPU)
☼ *Bclock:* 255mhz
☼ *Vcore:* 1.44v
☼ *Cooling:* CM Hyper 212+ with dual Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm (Push/Pull Ported)
☼ *Load Temp:* 51c
☼ *Idle Temp:* 40c
☼ *Validation:* [LINK[/URL]]


----------



## MightyMission

G18 my man,you can cane the cpu-nb till your eyes bleed


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


G18 my man,you can cane the cpu-nb till your eyes bleed










_FINDING_ the G18 BIOS for that board is _*MURDER!!!*_


----------



## MightyMission

haha,sorry my bad,now i must say i dont know if it was the ram i had at the time,but a few attempts at putting g18 onto primary bios resulted in Very Odd results,like my cpu-nb options were: 2000 orr 6200 lol,naturally i did try 6200 but it didnt work.
I assume it was the ram i had at the time because when i resorted to some standard stuff,the flash went fine.
Here's G18
http://www.ex3clan.com/foxconn/destr...1-79CF1G18.zip
must have3 CnQ enabled wether fsb or multi OCcing-though that saves your huge energy bill you foldaholic :roll:


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


haha,sorry my bad,now i must say i dont know if it was the ram i had at the time,but a few attempts at putting g18 onto primary bios resulted in Very Odd results,like my cpu-nb options were: 2000 orr 6200 lol,naturally i did try 6200 but it didnt work.
I assume it was the ram i had at the time because when i resorted to some standard stuff,the flash went fine.
Here's G18
http://www.ex3clan.com/foxconn/destr...1-79CF1G18.zip
must have3 CnQ enabled wether fsb or multi OCcing-though that saves your huge energy bill you foldaholic :roll:


You, SIR, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Tyreal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Nice cooler dood. I use the same thing and am currently at 4.3ghz.










Thanks, it works pretty decent.
Well turns out my ram was bad, gonna try to get that Athlon ii x3 450 to 4.5Ghz when i get my ram rma'd


----------



## Dipzed

Username : Dipzed
CPU/Revision : Phenom II X6 1055T PH-E0
CPU Clock : 4.0 Ghz
Cooling : Corsair H60
CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1945829


----------



## angrywolf

hey darth what are your bios settings ie: volatges and settings i would like to be able to overclock mine to your specs


----------



## Panickypress

i would like to join this club, since i'm a bit of an amd fan.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


----------



## ShadowEW

Lots of nice clocks at the moment, you guys are really putting the effort in xD
Heres my new/current stable / everyday clock: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946954 It IS stable irrespective of what CPU-Z says xD
and here's a new little push: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946970

The keen eye will realise the difference between my stable and my push.. (Im testing the push for stability as I type)

oh and 4.4 to keep everyone else entertained: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946954


----------



## Conner

I would like to be the first with a 255.

Name: Conner
CPU/Revision: AMD Athlon II X2 255 DA-C3
CPU Clock: 4.0ghz (4004mhz)
Cooling: Corsair H60
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946961


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conner*


I would like to be the first with a 255.

Name: Conner
CPU/Revision: AMD Athlon II X2 255 DA-C3
CPU Clock: 4.0ghz (4004mhz)
Cooling: Corsair H60
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1946961


Damn! Thats pretty nice!
Congratulations

Although, the VCore is high for normal usage.. but still.. I'm liking that xD


----------



## MightyMission

nice vcore on the nudge shadow!








how does the H100 [email protected]?


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


nice vcore on the nudge shadow!








how does the H100 [email protected]?


Seems to hold it, but my H100 is still only on Pull.. Idles around 42C when I checked.. so I didn't dare prime it :Z


----------



## MightyMission

thats quite impressive really.
seems you got a very good chip!
i just realised you are the messy pc dude lol,did temps drop when you sorted the cables etc?


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


thats quite impressive really.
seems you got a very good chip!
i just realised you are the messy pc dude lol,did temps drop when you sorted the cables etc?


I've moved a fair few of them out the way, but its still messy, awaiting my trial kit from FTWPC to start sleeving and deciding what I want to do.
Oh btw: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947021
Accidental BSOD (using AMD Overdrive, bumping FSB too high lol), So on boot decided to enter bios, and do another vcore drop.. I'm actually amazed now.. It's Posted, running smoothly now but untested. Idling he 32/33 mark at the moment... and by Idle I have.. WLM, Firefox (5 tabs), Maxthon (2 tabs), uTorrent, Steam, Xfire, Hamachi, TightVNC, Networx, Core Temp, Windows Gadgets, and thats about it.. lol... It's jumping a bit (35C) on program open but settling to the 33 mark... :O

Edit: Dropped Vcore, Multi and FSB. Still 4GHz clock.


----------



## MightyMission

Bloody hell!
i'm sure im not the only one that would like to see what that cpu could do when its cold.
Whats your cpu-nb clock at?


----------



## Conner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14535276*
> Damn! Thats pretty nice!
> Congratulations
> 
> Although, the VCore is high for normal usage.. but still.. I'm liking that xD


I use it 24/7 Never sees above 37-40c, 30-35 on idle. This chip comes stock at 1.4, and with that ref clock it surely needed voltage. It is set at 1.55, droops to 1.54 _sometimes._ Also, what you see in cpu-z is v boost so thats alright.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Name: Mad Pistol
CPU/Revision: Phenom II X4 965BE (RB-C3)
CPU Clock: 4.0ghz (4012.15MHz)
Cooling: TRUE 120 w/ Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm (AP-14)

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947270

I love my TRUE 120. I just can't seem to part with it. I know there are other coolers nowadays that are superior, but I feel like I'm using a piece of history here. It was the high performance CPU cooler than almost all tower CPU coolers are modeled after today. It's pretty epic.


----------



## YangerD

Any tips for me to reach the magical 4GHz mark? Currently I'm just using a straight 19x multiplier overclock. I think heat will be my main concern over here.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


Bloody hell!
i'm sure im not the only one that would like to see what that cpu could do when its cold.
Whats your cpu-nb clock at?


NB is at: 11 x 218MHz / stock (Gigabytes Auto) voltage.

It dropped 2 workers overnight and max'd out at 52C (according to CoreTemp + the 15C offset). No BSOD but not ideally stable.
Did a quick OCCT Linpack this morning, BSOD after 10 minutes.. :|


----------



## Conner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


NB is at: 11 x 218MHz / stock (Gigabytes Auto) voltage.

It dropped 2 workers overnight and max'd out at 52C (according to CoreTemp + the 15C offset). No BSOD but not ideally stable.
Did a quick OCCT Linpack this morning, BSOD after 10 minutes.. :|


Don't you hate it when this happens..


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conner*


Don't you hate it when this happens..


I am undervolting quite a bit though... 4GHz on 1.25v lol.. I was partially expecting it to BSOD on me xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947021


----------



## Conner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*


I am undervolting quite a bit though... 4GHz on 1.25v lol.. I was partially expecting it to BSOD on me xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947021


I cannot believe it didn't happen sooner lol.


----------



## Chuckclc

Dang, looking at the first page of this thread, i could have been a member of almost ever AMD club on here at some point over the last year and a half. Oh well. Cant wait to be a member of the New FX club!!


----------



## XPD541

I bet if I really pushed, I could get my old personal best of 4.5ghz on air beat by 4.7....

Will try this weekend.


----------



## MightyMission

I should think your cooling solution is your limitation at the mo.
4.7 on air








The best i can do with the 945 is 4.185 and thats it.
I might put the athlon in and see if i can get a valid @4ghz


----------



## mobeious

amd 965be

4.4ghz

1.44v
203 fsb
x21.5 multiplier

2436mhz NB

max temp is 57 on prime95
with a silver arrow


----------



## djriful

I'll wait till winter so I can setup my computer outside minus 20-25 with windchill freezing cold.

Then I'll see how far I can push


----------



## XPD541

MM: My sig text 4.5ghz valid [AMD 4ghz+ Club Linky] begs to differ...


----------



## 218689

add me









username: zoid.srg
CPU/revision: 965BE-C3
CPU clock: 4.2GHz
cooling: EK supreme HF
CPU-Z: in my signature


----------



## Caseyds620

Yay! 4.1 GHz stable with a prime95 torture test at 57C full load. Consider me for a new member please









•Username: Caseyds620
•CPU / Revision: Deneb 965 Quad Core/RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4130 MHz or 4.1 GHz
•Cooling: Corsair H50 Closed Loop Liquid Cooler
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951582


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm off in two days, i'll work on another update then.


----------



## lloydy

hi i dont know if im in the right place but i wanna join 4ghz club , dunno if im bieng dumb but im a bit stuck on the google spreadsheet on how to put the link in and how to submit it ?


----------



## raisethe3

JE, good to see you back.


----------



## lloydy

raisethe3 are you able to help me ? im new and aint gotta clue !

*lloydy
*B55 BE C3
*4009
*arctic freezer 7 pro revision 2
*

i wanna join !!!!!!! 4 hours so far and stable !!!!

sorry forgot to put p95 pics on if you need them let us know


----------



## raisethe3

Well, its pretty simple. Read the first post of this thread and follow the instructions, then you'll be in the list in no time.

Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

Yes, its that easy. So far you're doing it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy;14578697*
> raisethe3 are you able to help me ? im new and aint gotta clue !
> 
> *lloydy
> *B55 BE C3
> *4009
> *arctic freezer 7 pro revision 2
> *
> 
> i wanna join !!!!!!! 4 hours so far and stable !!!!
> 
> sorry forgot to put p95 pics on if you need them let us know


----------



## Caseyds620

Damn, put my new 4.1 GHz Phenom 965 to the test with GTA 4 and Crysis 2 (Crysis isn't running correctly since I transferred it to a new drive) and I see noticeable improvement in both, the smoothness is impressive, most likely on account of the ability to pre-render more frames.

Also, this morning I found out my Bios wasn't co-operative with AMD Overdrive, so went to the bios, and started all over again.

20x205


----------



## lloydy

hya just a quick 1, bit stuck on nb speed
my settings are at mo (stable) cpu 4009.3 /multi 18 / bus 222.7 / ht 2004.8 / cpu volts 1.404, jumps to 1.44 max on p95 / NB 2450

as soon as i jump nb to next setting (2660 i think?) my 3rd core fails ? is that not enough core volts ? or sumthin else oh n nb volts is at 1.35 any ideas ?


----------



## MightyMission

increase cpu volts a bit
that is nb or cpu-nb?
open the spd tab in cpu-z


----------



## lloydy

yes sorry cpu nb

so far so good gone from 1.40 to 1.42 cpu volt and my nb is now on 2672 , on p95 now and so far lasted longer than last time


----------



## lloydy

is that what ya after ?


----------



## lloydy

by way cheers ive rep'd ya


----------



## MightyMission

sorry mate was fitting my car exhaust!
Good effort!
4 cores unlocked AND its only taking 1.44 for 4 ghz,nice chip you get there squire!
why is your [email protected]? though its nice timings for ddr3,considering all slots loaded.


----------



## lloydy

might ave to bump voltage up slightly , six n alf hours on p95 (plus watchin avatar!) 4th core crashed , im wondering if thats cos i was watchin b ray ?

and i thought amd liked tighter timings rathar than oc'in , ratio is 1:2 what would you suggest ?


----------



## MightyMission

I suggest MOOOARR!
Loosening the RAM timings will allow for a higher _stable_ fsb overclock 
which in turn increases the cpu-nb frequency-which can offset the slacker RAM timings,whilst increasing all round performance.

AMD seem to prefer lower latencies against tighter timings,i would suggest getting maxxmem+ and running some tests yourself.

I have a whole bunch of screenies of maxxmem results at different clocks,memory timings and cpu-nb frequencies.
Oddly enough my cpu @
3.6ghz cpu,cpu-nb at 2600 and ddr2 [email protected] 2T (7.87gb/s)gets pretty much the same as
3ghz cpu,cpu-nb at 2000 and ddr3 1600 at cas8 1T(7.82gb/s)


----------



## lloydy

im a bit on a boundry cos my cooler is doing overtime im on the max 55'c for my chip but i could loosen timings to 9 9 9 and i think the top mhz i can get is 1444 ram then it bsod


----------



## MightyMission

Assuming your in the UK,a guy in techpowerup got a TRUE 120 up for well cheap.
Do you have to loosen the timings that much for that little?
maybe your ram needs MOAAR volts


----------



## lloydy

sorry i dont have to loosen timings that much but to get to 1444 mhz ram i do 
cant really afford alot right now , bin thinkin bout w/c h60 or h80 for cpu as i am at max safe temps


----------



## MightyMission

Those corsair all in ones seem to be quite good,if only they would do an expansion for GPU's too...
I only resorted to watercooling to shut my gpu's up,the cpu overclocking was a bonus


----------



## Atomfix

Why go 4GHz when you can hit 3.6GHz @ 31C Max load







...... my little entrance to this thread......


----------



## MightyMission

probably something to do with the club name i guess.
[email protected] is alright though-mine takes 1.35 to get there but meh


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


probably something to do with the club name i guess.
[email protected] is alright though-mine takes 1.35 to get there but meh


Iv'e got 2 cores disabled too though, I have no need for the extra 2, (Only for rendering) games still run smooth as silk at 3.6 with 4 cores, and it's around low 30's with gaming







not bad eh?


----------



## MightyMission

No it's a very good effort!
Did you make a lapping thread?
MOCHYN BACH!! YDW!<<is that welsh or something?


----------



## lloydy

mm do you think that me watchin avatar b ray and on p95 would of made my 4th core crash earlier ?


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


No it's a very good effort!
Did you make a lapping thread?
MOCHYN BACH!! YDW!<<is that welsh or something?


To be honest, I didn't realized that was still there lol, It means Pig House Yes!! XD

Anyways, Heres my lapping thread http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/97...-pictures.html

It doesn't look like that anymore, It's much more lapped since then


----------



## Panickypress

hello, quick stupid qestion








can i update my system info, since i changed about everything except for cpu and gpu?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


hello, quick stupid qestion








can i update my system info, since i changed about everything except for cpu and gpu?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


Of course, Hit User CP at the top, then Edit System


----------



## Panickypress

oh, i already changed that system stuff, i ment for this club


----------



## MightyMission

Sorry Lloydy,i doubt watchin a film made your pc unstable enough to crash.
It could be ram or too much not enough volts,many contributors!
if you got a bsod,what did it say?


----------



## lloydy

hya again , didnt change anything this time , i just left it to it on p95 and all good ! my temps are on the edge though as when my cores are not unlocked there is a 6'c difference on cpu socket temp so obviosly taken that into account when judging unlocked cores temp (top should be 61'c) what dya think ? stable enough ?


----------



## lloydy




----------



## lloydy

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-official-amd-4ghz-club.html


----------



## lloydy

how dya get them logo's at bottom (amd 4ghz club) ?


----------



## lloydy

hya all trying to get me sig to work !


----------



## lloydy

wahoo i dunnit !


----------



## MightyMission

dunno,im crap at html coding,but i think the "how to" is on the first page of the club.

You probably should edit your posts though so they are all in one consciousness,
instead of having your name running all the way down the page.
The MoDs might stick a boot into you if you dont.

I would look into lowering temps at the first opportunity if i was you,or shoot for the stars in dual/triple core mode








but if you are happy thats all that matters!


----------



## Atomfix

@Lloydy, 7 Hours should be okay, the reason you might of BSODed and crashed is because your CPU is staying at 62C for long periods of time.

Once your CPU gets past the 55C point, that's when it will start to develop errors and soo on.

AMD CPU's don't like hot tempatures unfortunatly







which sucks alot.


----------



## lloydy

hya atomfix or mighty mission , it didnt bsod the fourth core just stopped working but was still in windows and able to do stuff but it wouldnt carry on playing my b ray ( kept getting choppy playback and the sound was shot !) and about the temps when my 555 BE is at x2 cores and then p95'in the temps for each single core is 6 to 7 degrees lower than the socket temp so i calculated the difference for when it was a B55 x4 (temps dont show for each individual core) that 61 or 62 degrees should be about 55 '

does any1 have any ideas on how i could mod my arctic freezer 7 rev 2 to cool better ? ie a dual fan or better single fan that will fit ?

i know this is a bit long now and ur'e probs o gettin bored readin but 1 last dilema !
my cpu cooler touches my ram ( well the plastic bit of the fan on the heatsink) and the ram only just fits in under it with the cooler pressing against it , it kinda looks like the ram heatsink is being pushed over to 1 side ? is that ok ?


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14592453*
> Why go 4GHz when you can hit 3.6GHz @ 31C Max load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... my little entrance to this thread......


I've never OC'd before so I am quite reluctant to start enabling all the features of the BIOS to OC, but I've found that 3DMark6 is not an accurate indication of if the machine is going to be stable as I originally thought. I was at 3.8ghz with just an increase in FSB and multiplier and it passed 3DMark6 where 4ghz did not, but once [email protected] kicked in, it wouldnt BSOD but firefox would crash opening, it crashed the WoW downloader that was running. I dropped it down to ~3.6 and [email protected] is solid. I really REALLY wanted 4ghz but it may just not be in the cards


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix;14606899*
> I've never OC'd before so I am quite reluctant to start enabling all the features of the BIOS to OC, but I've found that 3DMark6 is not an accurate indication of if the machine is going to be stable as I originally thought. I was at 3.8ghz with just an increase in FSB and multiplier and it passed 3DMark6 where 4ghz did not, but once [email protected] kicked in, it wouldnt BSOD but firefox would crash opening, it crashed the WoW downloader that was running. I dropped it down to ~3.6 and [email protected] is solid. I really REALLY wanted 4ghz but it may just not be in the cards


You should be able to get any X4 to 4ghz stable with 20x200 and 1.4v.


----------



## HankScorpio

•Username:HankScorpio
•CPU / Revision: Phenom ii x4 955 C3
•CPU Clock: 4018.4 MHz
•Cooling: Antec Khuler 620
•CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955905

Can I join?


----------



## Zeek

•Username: Zeek
•CPU / Revision: PII X4 955 C3
•CPU Clock: 4017.75 MHz
•Cooling: CM Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955650


----------



## HankScorpio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix;14592453*
> Why go 4GHz when you can hit 3.6GHz @ 31C Max load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... my little entrance to this thread......


Never thought about this

I'm always on 52-60% load when folding cpu+gpu @1.5vcore, so go down to 2 cores @ 1.2vcore and 100% load and only lose temps = profit?

Cheers man +rep


----------



## robbo2

bigadv on a little old phenom II x4 anyone


----------



## MightyMission

Lovely!
good effort mistah


----------



## ragejg

I just might have some more headroom on top of this. That would be schweeet.

*ragejg*

Core Speed: 4.0
NB: 2.6
HT: 2.0
VCore Idle: 1.475 - 1.4875
Core Temp 0.99.8 Temp Idle: 27 degrees
VCore Load: 1.425 - 1.445
Core Temp 0.99.8 Temp Load: 44 degrees
VID: 1.525
VNB: Auto
RAM: 1333/ 9-9-9-27-33-2T @ 1.6v
FSB: 200
Multiplier: 20
Motherboard: Asus M4N98TD EVO
Cooler: KingWin XT-1264 Push-Pull
Stable? Yes, and pushing higher...
Cinebench CPU Score: 7.01


----------



## ihatelolcats

ihatelolcats
955 BE C3
4200
air - xigmatek
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957251


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, incredibly amazing! Do you run this clock 27/7? If so, how are your temps? Very similar to mine, except I have a Xig Dark Knight instead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*


ihatelolcats
955 BE C3
4200
air - xigmatek
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957251


----------



## Usario

Not to sound impatient or pushy or anything, but do you plan on updating the spreadsheet anytime soon OP?


----------



## lloydy

here here !


----------



## MightyMission

JE said a couple pages back he will update soon,guys got to earn a living too!


----------



## kzone75

Have not been visiting you guys for a very long time.







But here's a minor update:

•kzone75
•Phenom II x4 965BE C3
•4.4GHz
•Noctua NH-D14
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959804

I







this motherboard..


----------



## tatubom1

Add me please

•Tatubom1
•1075T - E0
•4048.52 MHz
•H80
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960404


----------



## Atomfix

I really need to get my 4.43GHz suicide validation up here XD

EDIT: 4.6 -_-


----------



## DTT2010

Hi im new to the forms and i was woundering how to you give a link to my cpu-z


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTT2010;14649855*
> Hi im new to the forms and i was woundering how to you give a link to my cpu-z


Copy the whole address in the search bar from your cpu-z validation page and paste it in a comment here


----------



## MightyMission

open cpu-z,then go over to the tab on the right "about"
see there it says "publish in a room"?
put your nickname in there and your email address and select OCN 4ghz club

Orr up the top put your nickname and email,hit ok,then go and click validate at the bottom and cpu-z will email you the link.


----------



## DTT2010

i have it clocked at 4ghz but it idels at 800mhz for some reson is there a way to keep it at 4ghz with out it being under load?


----------



## MightyMission

disabling cool and quite will keep it burning up and on the highest power state while not needing the extra frequency,though it doesnt make a great deal of sense to do so.


----------



## Scoica

scoica
x4 965 be c3
4018 mhz
zalman 9500 am2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961376


----------



## 218689

do this club get updated anymore?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;14623646*
> Wow, incredibly amazing! Do you run this clock 27/7? If so, how are your temps? Very similar to mine, except I have a Xig Dark Knight instead.


no, i run 3.9GHz. it gets to about 58C in games because i overvolted a bit. but it clocks down to 1GHz and about 1v when idle so it goes to about 34C.


----------



## Pavix

•Username: Pavix
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II 955 BE rev: RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4000mhz
•Cooling: CM Hyper N 520
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961930


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg;14655913*
> do this club get updated anymore?


Yes, it does. It doesn't happen as much as i used to but it does.


----------



## raisethe3

Ahh,, I see, because that overclock you did went up 1Ghz. That's a pretty big jump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;14656668*
> no, i run 3.9GHz. it gets to about 58C in games because i overvolted a bit. but it clocks down to 1GHz and about 1v when idle so it goes to about 34C.


----------



## KyadCK

KyadCK
Phenom II X4 970BE Rev RB-C3
4017MHz
CM Hyper N520
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962199


----------



## King Who Dat

danielwiley
1090t BE
4.027
Corsair H80
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963379

24/7 overclock. 12 hours prime stable. Booted into windows at 4.6


----------



## DTT2010

how long dose it take to join?


----------



## HankScorpio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DTT2010;14669617*
> how long dose it take to join?


When you give the OP this club's Secret Handshake you join pretty fast!


----------



## MightyMission

As an affiliated aide to the OP,i will step forward and duly accept the "handshake"


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


As an affiliated aide to the OP,i will step forward and duly accept the "handshake"










I approve.


----------



## MightyMission

50/50 by paypal?


----------



## HobieCat

HobieCat
Phenom II 955 BE
*6750.36ghz*
LN2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826










12h prime95 stable


----------



## MightyMission

lol,only 12 hours and a few grand for the prime95








Was that done at the august ice showcase?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14675568*
> lol,only 12 hours and a few grand for the prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that done at the august ice showcase?


Ya, I did it on Saturday at the August Ice event. I actually had a 6875mhz valid too, but it didn't save properly and we ran out of LN2 before I could try it again.


----------



## MightyMission

Excellent!
did the show go well?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14675616*
> Excellent!
> did the show go well?


Oh yeah, the show was amazing. Tons of people showed up to watch us bench, and the four of us that were benching (XtremeCuztoms, NoGuru, Bassplayer, and myself) all had a blast.


----------



## THC Butterz

my new high score...


----------



## MightyMission

Awesome!
can you do a maxxmem run?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto

Username: Sho Minamimoto
CPU / Revision: Phenom II x4 955 BE / C3
CPU Clock: 4035.65 MHz
Cooling: H212+
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933488

Keep in mind that the final voltage used was 1.42V







.


----------



## el gappo

There are no words for me to express the amount of fail involved in a max cpu-z run with 16gb of ram installed


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14685829*
> There are no words for me to express the amount of fail involved in a max cpu-z run with 16gb of ram installed


whats wrong with my 16gb of ram, 4.8 is damn good I think, since I'm not running phase change or ln2


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14686539*
> whats wrong with my 16gb of ram, 4.8 is damn good I think, since I'm not running phase change or ln2


You can overclock much further with less ram. Next time try 4gb or even 2gb and see if it makes a difference


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14686567*
> You can overclock much further with less ram. Next time try 4gb or even 2gb and see if it makes a difference


maybe ill do that, I currently run 4.2ghz 24/7 with 16gb of ram, some people cant even reach a 1 ghz OC, so im fairly satisfied. and once again 4.8 validated with 16gb of ram is awsome in my oppinion, i dunno:thumb:


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14686618*
> maybe ill do that, I currently run 4.2ghz 24/7 with 16gb of ram, some people cant even reach a 1 ghz OC, so im fairly satisfied. and once again 4.8 validated with 16gb of ram is awsome in my oppinion, i dunno:thumb:


No doubt its a good chip and a killer daily







but pull the extra rubbish for a valid. Never know, could hit 5 with some effort


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14689679*
> No doubt its a good chip and a killer daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but pull the extra rubbish for a valid. Never know, could hit 5 with some effort


that was a valid, which I'm actually very surprised at, most of the oc i have done that where above 4.5 would give me that stupid red x on the validation
edit: got you


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14689749*
> that was a valid, which I'm actually very surprised at, most of the oc i have done that where above 4.5 would give me that stupid red x on the validation
> edit: got you


That red X means nothing when it comes to AMD. It's just because of a floating base clock.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


That red X means nothing when it comes to AMD. It's just because of a floating base clock.


I know, doesnt stop some people from nitpicking tho


----------



## silbluever

Anybody besides me using a 1075T its a great chip


----------



## silbluever


View attachment 225887


----------



## MightyMission

Welcome!
there's not many 1075T users here but if you can get yours past 4.2,you will have the highest clocking 1075 in the club


----------



## adolf512

*voltages changed*

i am using custom cool n quiet settings for my phenom 965 c3 cpu. my vlock appears to be 100% stable.

p0: 4007mhz 1.5250v
p1: 2849mhz 1.0875v
p2: 1899mhz 0.9375v
p3: 1266mhz 0.8125v
p4: 844mhz 0.7125v

phenommsrtweaker is a pretty usefull program.


----------



## KyadCK

I would like to resubmit as I've achieved a higher overclock:

•Username: KyadCK
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 970BE RB-C3
•CPU Clock: 4218MHz
•Cooling: CM Hyper N520
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969055


----------



## silbluever

I have had this chip over 4.2 during the winter but it was 107 here in SoCal today so i will try and see what the AC can help me achieve.


----------



## Darkhorse

*Username*: Darkhorse
*Revision*: RB-C3
*Cpu Clock*: 4116.58 MHz
*Cooling*: Air
*Cpu-z*Validation


----------



## faMine

looking to join this club very soon!
wish me luck!


----------



## MightyMission

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silbluever;14716042*
> I have had this chip over 4.2 during the winter but it was 107 here in SoCal today so i will try and see what the AC can help me achieve.


put your radiator in a bucket of ice and get your 4.2 valid









looking to join this club very soon!
wish me luck!
i should think you will breeze it with 20x200 and 1.45v


----------



## Nnimrod

Phenom ii x4 955BE
4357Mhz
Xigmatek Gaia
4.35Ghz stable

edit: so we don't have to provide any proof of stability? like a screeny of prime95?


----------



## MightyMission

This club is to be a gathering of people who have pushed their systems to and above the 4GHz mark. With that being said, there are AMD clubs here on OCN dedicated to pushing your system as far as you can while still managing to be stable ( which will be listed at the bottom of this post ), this club, however isn't one of those. While they focus on stability, this club is for those who don't mind suicide runs just to see how far they can REALLY go.


----------



## THC Butterz

my new lowest 4ghz voltage stable is 1.452 right now, going to see if I can get it lower because Im done doing suiside overclock runs (for now)


----------



## DaddyTinman

DaddyTinman

•1075T
•4.1245 Ghz
•TRUE Ver C (air)

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1973506


----------



## JE Nightmare

update to come later today. not a major one but i plan to knock out a few pages.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;13023615*
> Athlon II 450
> CACDC AC 1103CPM
> BL-C3(970 Denab w/ bad L3&4th core)
> Redwoodz
> 4.650GHz
> 1.6v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866653


updated


----------



## MightyMission

Cas 5 1600


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;14755300*
> Cas 5 1600


Hypers, but pretty awesome nonetheless.


----------



## jetboy623

-Jetboy623
-Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
-4.0Ghz
-XSPC Rasa 750 RS360
-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972399

Thanks


----------



## WalCs

•WalCs
•Phenom II X4 955 BE-C3
•4.0GHz (200*20)
•CM Hyper 212+ (P/P)
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1976055


----------



## RussianJ

RussianJ
965 BE C3
4.51ghz (200.68 X 22.5)
Custom Water. BI3 360, rx360, 655, enzotech sapphire.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977717


----------



## andrews2547

Username: andrews2547
CPU: Phenom II X4 955 BE C3
CPU Clock: 4018.17MHz
Cooling: Stock Air
CPU-Z: in sig


----------



## el gappo

A8 3850 @ 5ghz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2203344_

Will get a cpu-z valid when I put my new improved daily back together


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14795288*
> A8 3850 @ 5ghz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2203344_
> 
> Will get a cpu-z valid when I put my new improved daily back together


is that one of those apu's??


----------



## el gappo

Yup


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Yup


hows it stack up against a P2??


----------



## Zeek

CPU Phenom II X4 955 BE 4GHZ 1.375v NB at 2.8ghz 1.275v

Motherboard Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3

Memory 4x2gb DDR3 1333

Graphics Card EVGA 560 Ti 1GB 850/1700/2052

Hard Drive Seagate Barracuda 250gb

PSU TR2 RX 750W

Case Antec 902 v3

CPU cooling CM Hyper 212+ Push/Pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981072


----------



## BrokenFingers

BrokenFingers
AMD 965BE RB C3
4093.5 MHz
RASA Watercool


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;14801370*
> hows it stack up against a P2??


Not well really, the imc is epic but very tricky to clock. Not going to see any 6-7ghz runs any time soon.

That's not what it's targeted at tho, aimed more at the mainstream IGP user and for that, it's a game changer


----------



## RussianJ

Update to last page update

RussianJ
965BE c3
4613MHz
Enzotech Sapphire
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317


----------



## jetboy623

Update: Phenom 955BE @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984465


----------



## revan464

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985528
Revan464
CPU: AMD 1100t @ 4.02 ghz
Cooling: coolmaster hyper 212


----------



## derpy_hooves

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1987583


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1987583


What the... 970t with unlocked multi? Can you unlock the 6th core? Nice find


----------



## THC Butterz

my temps at 4.2ghz after a 20min heat stab test, I just got some new tim, my current oc with budget tim is 4.8... maybey now ill get to 5.0... I hope


----------



## 0x62 0x70

0x62 0x70
1090T @ 4.0GHz
XSPC Rasa RS240
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1987632


----------



## MightyMission

Gappo those crippled thubans with unlocked multi's have 95w tdp too!
should go well under some cold.


----------



## PatRaceTin

i think most of new release AMD AM3 CPU can reach 4.0GHz

if you got some good mobo/cooling


----------



## derpy_hooves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14850463*
> What the... 970t with unlocked multi? Can you unlock the 6th core? Nice find


No unfortunately the other core is completely unusable but I'm happy to have got one extra.


----------



## darkstar585

Has anyone ever hit 4ghz stable on air with and unlocked athlon II x3 450 (x4 b50)?
as I have just got to the 4ghz mark and i am running stability tests









I am a tad worried about my mosfets as my board has stupid 4+1 power phase and to top it off they weren't even heat sinked.







so i am using zoleman copper heatsinks for now...hoping they do the job.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988329
darkstar585
CPU: AMD athlon II x3 450 Rana unlocked to AMD phenom II x4 b50 propeus @ 4ghz
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14

EDIT: forgot to mention this is my first post in this thread so could I be added to the list if I pass validation please


----------



## JE Nightmare

I will no longer be updating the current spread sheet with new users.

I will however be making a new one that is sorted by processor and listed from highest to lowest. This is going to take awhile to sort and finish but please be patient with me. If anyone would like to help shoot me a pm and we can break up the work load.


----------



## no cigar

Just got to where I had reliable enough cooling. I'm using the lesser known Antec Khuler 620. Additionally, I'm running a 2nd fan in a push/pull configuration a'la 920. Actually VERY surprised I was even able to break 4.0GHz. This is my first foray into real OC'ing. System used primarily for Video Editing/FSX in addition to basic stuff Office/Web etc....

Enjoy...

no cigar
1090T BE E0
@ 4114 MHz
Antec Khuler 620 (modded to push/pull, or 920 configuration)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990542


----------



## Gekko12482

Not a very good clocker, 4200Mhz was the aim (done on air):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1211132


----------



## darkstar585

Is it just me or is that alot of V's just to get it to 4.1? What where your temps?


----------



## patrick10

patrick10
925 c3
4004 mhz
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 push/pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1987432

Wish I would have bought a black edition, but not bad for a 70 dollar processor on a 50 dollar board.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstar585*


Is it just me or is that alot of V's just to get it to 4.1? What where your temps?


that is a hell of a lot actually. hope that was just a suicide run and not trying get it stable with those volts.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;14923436*
> that is a hell of a lot actually. hope that was just a suicide run and not trying get it stable with those volts.


I thought so! Well when it fails to get it stable he could at least use it to cook bacon


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585;14924176*
> I thought so! Well when it fails to get it stable he could at least use it to cook bacon


mmmmmmmmm, bacon


----------



## corbin6173

corbin6173
965BE/C3
4018.6
Thermaltake Frio
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1998273


----------



## weirdpeople

Suicide run on stock cooling, i need a new cooler lol

•weirdpeople
•AMD Phenom(tm) II B60 X4 (unlocked 560)
•4047.4 C3
•stock cooler
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1998335


----------



## cyclometric

After lots of testing and slowly working my way up from stock, I'm @ 4.0 finally!

[email protected] 
19.5x206
[email protected], [email protected] 1.36
RAM [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1998791


----------



## Zerogamer22

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999899 its stable. i tested it with 3dmark11 and 3dmark vantage it havent crashed lol.


----------



## braxsusriely

Hi back after more tinkering...PI tested AMD overdrive for 1hr. and geekbench ran a few dozen times

54c core temp under load comfortable 35c idle

1090T BE @ 4200 210*20 1.552v (( crappy MB )) unstable otherwise
2520 NB 4gb of ram 840mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2001285


----------



## Schmuckley

OOoo.. i wanna join!p.s. i just hadda tone my oc fer cooling things


----------



## JE Nightmare

just because i'm switching spreadsheets doesn't mean to ignore the guidelines in the OP.


----------



## braxsusriely

•Username ---Braxsusriely -- i am URANOOB-PC
•CPU / Revision --1090tBE
•CPU Clock --4200mhz
•Cooling -- Air Cooler Master Hyper N520
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2001285


----------



## farcodev

i reached 4.1ghz stable on air from the 4.0 i had before, just by raising CPU NB @ 1.325V. Tested w/ IBT/Cinebench/1hr Maya raytracing. It's perhaps not much but it raised slightly the memory performance (see the data below, after CPU-Z information):

*Username ---farcodev
*CPU / Revision --1100t / PH-E0
*CPU Clock --4118Mhz
*Cooling --Noctua NH-D14
*CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003767

MaxxMEM @ 4.0Ghz ][ @ 4.1Ghz
*Memory-Copy --10,753Mb/s ][ 14,283Mb/s
*Memory-Read --9,243Mb/s ][ 9,789Mb/s
*Memory-Write --7,000Mb/s ][ 9,408Mb/s
*Score --8.12 GB/s ][ 9.60 GB/s
*Memory Latency --71.6ns ][ 62.4ns


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev;14967828*
> i reached 4.1ghz stable on air from the 4.0 i had before, just by raising CPU NB @ 1.325V. Tested w/ IBT/Cinebench/1hr Maya raytracing. It's perhaps not much but it raised slightly the memory performance (see the data below, after CPU-Z information):
> 
> *Username ---farcodev
> *CPU / Revision --1100t / PH-E0
> *CPU Clock --4118Mhz
> *Cooling --Noctua NH-D14
> *CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2003767
> 
> MaxxMEM @ 4.0Ghz ][ @ 4.1Ghz
> *Memory-Copy --10,753Mb/s ][ 14,283Mb/s
> *Memory-Read --9,243Mb/s ][ 9,789Mb/s
> *Memory-Write --7,000Mb/s ][ 9,408Mb/s
> *Score --8.12 GB/s ][ 9.60 GB/s
> *Memory Latency --71.6ns ][ 62.4ns


For better performance you may want to consider working towards a HTT OC (250MHz x 16.5) with the NB Freq as high as possible (2800-3000+)







Depending on which RAM you have (G.SKILL F3-12800CL9Q-16GBRL perhaps?) I believe you can give that Maxxmem score a kick in the pants with a little memory research. Check the 1st link in my sig for more info, also feel free to PM me.


----------



## Badness

- Badness
- 955 c3
- 4300
- Silver Arrow
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004498

That's my highest IBT stable clock. It's 4300cpu/2800cpu-nb. It'll roast a turkey along with the setting my 460s were at.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman;14968451*
> For better performance you may want to consider working towards a HTT OC (250MHz x 16.5) with the NB Freq as high as possible (2800-3000+)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on which RAM you have (G.SKILL F3-12800CL9Q-16GBRL perhaps?) I believe you can give that Maxxmem score a kick in the pants with a little memory research. Check the 1st link in my sig for more info, also feel free to PM me.


Well the 4.1Ghz isn't stable, i made a new test w/ IBT @ high (i made the test on normal...) and it's a failure, so i gone back to 4.0Ghz w/ a NB @ 3Ghz and reach the same memory value and even better for some









MaxxMEM 4Ghz-NB3Ghz
mem copy: 14,155mb/s
mem read: 10,019mb/s
mem write: 10,009mb/s
mem score: 10.01gb/s
latency: 63.8ns

the problem w/ the OC is each time i try to change the CPU frequency, i got BSOD. O/C w/ the 4 memory slots occupied is a bit tricky, i had problem i never had w/ only 2 occupied.

But anyway it's stable


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;14977278*
> - Badness
> - 955 c3
> - 4300
> - Silver Arrow
> - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004498
> 
> That's my highest IBT stable clock. It's 4300cpu/2800cpu-nb. It'll roast a turkey along with the setting my 460s were at.


impressive values


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev;14978071*
> impressive values


Thanks, but, it was 1.55v. Also, with the cpu-nb @ 1.4v, I don't stress testing for more than a hour is a good idea. I know it is 6+ hours gaming stable and 15 runs IBT max stable. I only have a 4+1 choke motherboard... eek


----------



## rivaldog

Rivaldog
955 BE - C3
4013 MHZ
Corsair A70









Do I qualify?







I'd like to use the signature if I may


----------



## Nexitus

Nexitus
955 BE-C3
4013 MHz
Noctua D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2007238

Pretty happy with the results from the stress and vcore values thus far...


----------



## MasterCheese99

MasterCheese99
1055t PH-E0
4017 MHz
Corsiar H50
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2006214


----------



## darkjk

Darkjk
Phenom II X6 1100T
4013.14 MHz
corsair h70 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2008539


----------



## amputate

Amputate
Phenom II x6 1100T
4011.96 Mhz
Corsair H80
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2008558


----------



## XPD541

Have not been in here for a LONG time. I will be in here soon to look thru the validations soon though and some of you may get a pleasant surprise as award for your mad skills!









(Maybe this weekend).


----------



## casualbuilder

CPU - 955BE 
Name - CasualBuilder 
Stepping - C3 
Frequency - 4102MHz 
FSB x Multiplier - 220.7 x 18.5 
CPU Voltage - 1.404v 
HT Link - 2207.5 MHz 
NB Voltage - 1.10v 
CPU Cooling - Zalman 9900 
RAM - 8GB (2x4) Kingston HYPER X BE 
RAM SPEED - 1600 downclocked to 1479 
CL - 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 
FSB D-RAM - 3:10 
Ram Voltage - 1.653 
NB Frequency - 2428.2 MHz 
MoBo - Sabertooth 990fx 
O.S. - Win7 64-bit

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-imag [...] 41ghz.png/


----------



## casualbuilder

redoing link just in case:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/occapture41ghz.png/


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012146


----------



## JE Nightmare

Oh my.


----------



## blakmumba

^^4.9Ghz , Thats mental


----------



## mattyp

•Mattyp
•AMD Phenom II X6 1100T PH-E0
•4125.38 MHz
•Coolermaster v6 GT
• http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012646

Even got a screenshot


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Just got there today. I know my chip could be pushed farther, but I don't have the cooling for it. Yet.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013202


----------



## casualbuilder

Did i miss something to my post to be put on the list? Dont mean to sound pushy, just didnt know. I saw El Gappo on, and i just wanted to make sure i didnt miss something.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *casualbuilder*


Did i miss something to my post to be put on the list? Dont mean to sound pushy, just didnt know. I saw El Gappo on, and i just wanted to make sure i didnt miss something.


Need a cpu-z link mate


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *casualbuilder*


Did i miss something to my post to be put on the list? Dont mean to sound pushy, just didnt know. I saw El Gappo on, and i just wanted to make sure i didnt miss something.


they are not updating the list anymore. They are working on getting a new spreadsheet up.


----------



## casualbuilder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *casualbuilder*


redoing link just in case:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...ture41ghz.png/


this isnt enough?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013403

I think this is what i was missing? Sorry


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casualbuilder;15042082*
> Did i miss something to my post to be put on the list? Dont mean to sound pushy, just didnt know. I saw El Gappo on, and i just wanted to make sure i didnt miss something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;15042119*
> they are not updating the list anymore. They are working on getting a new spreadsheet up.


This, gappo has had so many submissions in the past you're just seeing his older stuff. I'm working on a new spreadsheet that is a lot... better then the current one so i'm no longer updating the one that is in the OP.


----------



## HobieCat

I think I'll throw this in here to go along with my 955 submission.

HobieCat
1055t
4676mhz
Dice
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1958880


----------



## t3haxle

t3haxle
1090t BE
4008.9
E0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014992


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I'd like to join the club, got 4.08ghz on an 1100T BE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014465

--is it alright to go ahead and put the tag in my sig???


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*


I'd like to join the club, got 4.08ghz on an 1100T BE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014465

--is it alright to go ahead and put the tag in my sig???


Is it alright for you to go ahead amd read the op, more specifically where it says what information is required.


----------



## KyadCK

May those of us who did give the information specified in the op use the tag in our sig while you work on the new list?


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

•Username: Th3Gatekeep3r
•CPU / Revision - 1100T BE / PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4.08GHz
•Cooling - XSPC Rasa RS360
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014465


----------



## ruizito

ruizito
AMD Phenom II x4 955/C3
4125.1 MHz
Cooler Master V8


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;15055068*
> May those of us who did give the information specified in the op use the tag in our sig while you work on the new list?


yes. all you have to do is post in this thread and you're set. the update will eventually come when everyone will be listed on the new spreadsheet. sorting and updating almost 500 users is hard.


----------



## rushthezeppelin

I guess I can officially join the club now with my 1100t BE at 4093.7 mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015491









Edit: mhz not ghz doh ^_^


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Congrads man!


----------



## rushthezeppelin

I guess not shabby for being totally new to this and being my first manual OC (did mess with the EZ OC and got it up to 3.84ghz but the voltage seemed unnecessarily high). I did do buttloads of research to fine tune my setup and it seems to have payed off.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Every chip is different and requires different voltages for set clocks. Don't base the "normal" voltage off anyone else as they don't have your chip - they may have the same model, but they don't have your batch of silicone and your specific chip. 1.55v is the max, just keep it under that for 24/7.


----------



## rushthezeppelin

I actually didn't mess with the vcore in bios.....left it at the 1.425 stock. CPU-Z shows it at 1.524 though (within the safe zone)...this would be because of the DIGI+ VRM ramping up my voltage to auto compensate for the OC? Or is it something else?


----------



## Tikerz

Tikerz
AMD Phenom II x4 955/C3
4013MHz
Corsair H60

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2016428


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

•Chunky-Bunker
•AMD Phenom II X4 955BE RB-C3
•4000.27 MHz
•Cooler Master Vortex Plus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013202


----------



## allikat

I've changed the way I hit 4GHz, 250x16, and 1.4875v.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2017753
Seems beautifully stable.
On the plus side, my memory seems happy at 7-7-7-20-27, which according to the jedec tables in the memory, it should run at over 100MHz slower than it's at right now.


----------



## FtW 420

My first foray into AMD territory

•FtW 420
•AMD Phenom II X4 955BE RB-C3
•5936.17 MHz
•DICE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015206


----------



## rushthezeppelin

Holy crap what kind of cooling are you running to throw the voltages that high? Also was it even close to stable?

Edit: judging by your forum avatar with the pots you must have been using DICE or LNT to pull that off.


----------



## michintom

•michintom
•945 / C3
•4Ghz
•Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link

Add me please


----------



## Kryton

EDIT: Updated result

Kryton
1100T Thuban / PH-EO
4820MHz
H2O
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021704


----------



## Doba

With my 965be I just couldnt hit 4.1Ghz.. I have to settle for 4.079 I tried with many different options but right around the hour mark on Prime95 it would crash with some hardware issue.. I still had room in the temp department.. didnt matter how much Voltage I gave her.. same crap.. too bad


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doba*


With my 965be I just couldnt hit 4.1Ghz.. I have to settle for 4.079 I tried with many different options but right around the hour mark on Prime95 it would crash with some hardware issue.. I still had room in the temp department.. didnt matter how much Voltage I gave her.. same crap.. too bad


what speeds did you have your Nb and Ram at? try running the ram with below stock clocks and with tighter timings it sometimes helps...


----------



## Doba

NB I didnt touch and the ram I underclocked it but I didnt tighten it up.. i wasnt sure to what.. current is 9 9 9 24 .. to 7 7 7 24 ?? Im not sure how all that works


----------



## terence52

Updated mine:
Terence52
1100T E0 @ 4.3Ghz/2.95Ghz nb.
Custom H2O (Xspc Rasa block, Rx120+Rx240, Mcp655.)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014760
Will update prime test.


----------



## Doba

my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2020068


----------



## EvilAndLazy

EvilAndLazy
AMD Phenom 1090T BE
4093.7
Swiftech Apogee XT Rev.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022832

Plan on trying to push further, but I'm +4.0, reasonably stable, and sick of looking at stress tests. want to watch cartoons and drink beer.


----------



## neurotix

Add me.

neurotix
Phenom II x4 555 BE RB-C3 @ 1.5v
4017mhz
Scythe Samurai ZZ v2 (idle 33c)
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022869
Extra - Prime95 Stable 12hrs: http://postimage.org/image/gmmhe0hw/

Thank you


----------



## THC Butterz

4ghz is just too easy on amd these days, I have had this cpu and mobo running for aproximately 5 minutes before I broke 4ghz (just purchased them this afternoon)


----------



## MisterMalv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


4ghz is just too easy on amd these days, I have had this cpu and mobo running for aproximately 5 minutes before I broke 4ghz (


I have to agree with you, I bought my C2 955 off of a buddy for cheap, and I have NEVER run it at stock speed. Even with the initial boot up I knocked up the multiplier a few notches.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023373


----------



## MightyMission

I'd say level off the multi to stock then shoot for 4ghz if you want more of a challenge,admittedly its probably not that much more difficult,though balancing the ram at the same time adds a little depth to the challenge


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;15126527*
> I'd say level off the multi to stock then shoot for 4ghz if you want more of a challenge,admittedly its probably not that much more difficult,though balancing the ram at the same time adds a little depth to the challenge


not very much, considering the memory controller in AM3 chips is only rated up to 1600, but overclocking ram is a bit harder ill agree, but not all that dificult, esp if you know what the XMP is on them


----------



## MightyMission

xmp is for intel,alot of amd mobo's wont even read it.
and it doesnt really bear a great deal of relevance for amd setups where lower latency is of more use than highest frequencies.
Whats the relevance of the 1600 stock IMC?
overclocking does what it says on the tin








im not totally convinced that there isnt some circuitry on the motherboard that limits the mileage of ram wether that be power delivery or whatever:
i had a pair of 2gb 1600 cas8 sticks and i used the same cpu and psu in both (amd chipset)mobos,but one mobo allowed 7-8-8 18xxmhz and the other mobo only went to 17xx 8-8-8 even when trying to replicate the settings.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;15126527*
> I'd say level off the multi to stock then shoot for 4ghz if you want more of a challenge,admittedly its probably not that much more difficult,though balancing the ram at the same time adds a little depth to the challenge


Oddly enough, that's my current clock... 16x250.
555BE is 3.2GHz stock, 16x200.

*ponders shooting for more...*

Edit: I need a benchmarking tool, so I can see if it's any faster this way...
Edit 2: It *is* better, I dropped .12 volts from my core this way round.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Late to the party but here I am:

•Swiftdeathz
•Phenom II X4 945 / C3
•4005 MHz
•Thermalright TRUE Black 120 w/120mm Sunon 69cfm
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025875


----------



## dihartnell

Could you please add me as well.

dihartnell
Phenom II 555BE (Core Unlocked to 3 cores)
4003MHz
Noctua NH-D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025875


----------



## The_ocho

4400.22 MHz

•The_ocho
•Phenom II X4 965 / C3
•200x22
•rasa rs360
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024716


----------



## JaredHasNoBrain

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=5233&pictureid=27882
AMD Phenom x6!


----------



## Ra1nman

Please add me









Ra1nman
Phenom II x4 / c3
4005 MHz
Zalman LQ1000
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030062


----------



## lp75220

lp75220
Phenom ii 555be unclocked to 4 cores
19*210
thermaltake frio
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2020021


----------



## DSP1

Phenom II 1090T BE
4.00GHz @ 1.476V (235.7x17)
Cooling: ThermalRight Silver Arrow push/pull 2 140mm
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2030707


----------



## Worple

here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011451


----------



## JE Nightmare

So new spreadsheet will have 14 pages, each processor will have its own page. ( ie 940/945/955 ) Only thing left is to actually sort and input everyone. Some will be a ton easier compared to others ( only have 6 1075T's compared to 93 1090T's ) so now comes the real time consuming part.


----------



## raisethe3

I gotta admit, you put a lot time and effort in that. Kudos for all the work you've done since taking over this club! +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;15195981*
> So new spreadsheet will have 14 pages, each processor will have its own page. ( ie 940/945/955 ) Only thing left is to actually sort and input everyone. Some will be a ton easier compared to others ( only have 6 1075T's compared to 93 1090T's ) so now comes the real time consuming part.


----------



## JE Nightmare

thanks, i just wish i didn't work so much so i could hammer out more at a time.


----------



## raisethe3

I feel ya man, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare;15196556*
> thanks, i just wish i didn't work so much so i could hammer out more at a time.


----------



## 10 Gauge

Just got my new Sabertooth installed and it's a beast, easily lifted my OC limit. 4.2ghz stable over here.

Cheers!

•Username: 10 Gauge
•CPU / Revision: 1090T
•CPU Clock: 4.2ghz
•Cooling: Thermalright Silver Arrow
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033436


----------



## l_Will_l

Hey guys, I have been OC'ed to 4.0 since I got it, never thought of joining the club till now tho.

CPUZ link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2029387

CPU / Revision - 1090T / PH-E0
CPU Clock - 4013mhz
Cooling - Corsair H50

Same as my sig rig. Any tips on possibly fine tuning it and turning it up?


----------



## shrekdaklown

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2036316

•shrekdaklown
•phenom II x4 955 rb-c3
•4000.2
•stock


----------



## gabead

Hello all! Joining the 4GHz+ club!

•gabead
•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•4.1GHz 
•Thermaltake CLP0554 80mm Sleeve SpinQ
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2037868


----------



## dspl1236

dspl1236
AMD Phenom II x4 840
[email protected], 300x13.5
Solid prim95 and will do [email protected]









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2036727

high as 4306Mhz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2035486


----------



## Wbroach23

Finally decided to plunge into 4ghz Here you go.

User: Wbroach23
Processor: Phenom II X4 975 BE
Clock Speed: 4.013Ghz
Air Cooling: Thermaltake Frio
CPU-Z validation: ][/URL]

Thanks


----------



## Panickypress

panickypresss
phenomII 1100t
4.5ghz
antec h2o 920
As far as i could push it with multiplier only







= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041471
that is with all fans turned max, and ears bleeding!!!
.. for non-deafening oc and stable: = 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034827


----------



## longlive775

longlive775
Phenom II x4 B55
4000 MHz
CM Hyper 212+ with p/p XLF-1253's
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041616


----------



## mclarenfung

•mclarenfung
•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
•4GHz 
•Enzotech scw-rev.a
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042151


----------



## jayflores

jayflores
phenom II x6 1090t
4572mhz @ 6core
EK-HF watercooling









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044785


----------



## gabead

Would like your opinions. Okay so I thought about messing with my 1090T and see if I could hit the 4.2 mark running on air. What I did was under clocked my ram from 1600 to 1333. Set the multiplier at 20.5 and FSB of 205. Voltage is 1.42 I am running about the same core temp of 53C. Is it worth loosing the 1600 for an extra gain of 100MHz? I have been running prime95 for about 15 min JUST to get an idea. I have 2 cores disabled as well.

Edit: Update just bumped the CPU Voltage to 1.45 after a reboot with prime. Looks like I'm hitting about 55C right now on 100% Load.


----------



## el gappo

Run some benchmarks relevant to your interests/needs and see for yourself


----------



## gabead

You got something in mind that I can bench with that is free for the moment?


----------



## Thryack

• Thryack
• AMD Phenom 965 BE
• 4GHZ
• Hyper 212+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045711


----------



## Wbroach23

I upped it a bit







so far so good its gaming stable right now

















][/URL]


----------



## Sonics

Phenom II X4 965 @ 4.11ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045795

Here are my settings if any of you are struggling.


----------



## Sonics

sorry that failed :L heres the link to it . . http://hotfile.com/dl/132306875/1115b63/IMG_9208.JPG.html


----------



## TikTiki

So this is my first post on Overclock.net...

I guess it's a good start:

Phenom II X4 970BE
CM Hyper 212+ (replaced fans with 2x Antec double BB modded for overspeed)
Temp stable idle at 40Â°c and 51Â°c loaded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046833

Stable with wPrime and SuperPi. For some reason Prime95 does not want to run, even at stock speeds.
Right now I get 16s for 1M Pi...
I am about to try and play DeusEX and StarCraft2 at max settings overnight so see if it holds. Too bad I got this on the day BF3 Beta closed...

*EDIT*
After some memory tweaks Prime95 issue is fixed... for some reason the 1600XMP profile given by Kingston sets the latency way high... dropped to 9-9-9-24 and it now works (for the last 4 hours).


----------



## Kazumi

Penom II X4 965 BE
Musou V3 cooler + mod

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046911


----------



## Matas

Phenom II X4 955 @4263GHz 1.504v:
http://www.part.lt/img/5f58e9982642d48295bb8134224ea495180.png


----------



## jchvac24

amd 955BE, clocked to 4.01ghz, w/a h50, and here is my cpu-z link:


----------



## Tex1954

I'm in again!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048217


----------



## andrews2547

lol I am expecting a load of people to join with BDs at 60000000000000000 GHz lol







(well actually around 5.2-6.0 GHz)


----------



## Tex1954

Ain't there yet... might hit 5... but the processor insides are slower than a 1090T... I'll have to repost later and do it right then too... for now, still testing....


----------



## JE Nightmare

Instead of always saying read the op, I'm just going to ignore those that don't do it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*


Instead of always saying read the op, I'm just going to ignore those that don't do it.










AMD 4+ GHz. 1090T and FX-8120 are AMD and they can both do 4+ GHz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*









AMD 4+ GHz. 1090T and FX-8120 are AMD and they can both do 4+ GHz


I don't think he ment you, just people who don't follow this:

Quote:



To be included, please fill out the required information.

•Username
•CPU / Revision
•CPU Clock
•Cooling
•CPU-Z Link

Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.


----------



## andrews2547

Oh right


----------



## Tex1954

Here ya go! All fancy nice!

Tex1954
FX-8120 R0/02
4.238GHz
Water Cooled
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048217


----------



## Zeek

•Username Zeek 
•CPU / Revision 955 BE / RB-C3
•CPU Clock 4ghz
•Cooling Hyper 212+ P/P
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048648


----------



## Wbroach23

Lol I know I did it right







and then I posted a slight update lol


----------



## rockosmodlife

-Rockosmodlife
-945 RB-C2
-4.004 Ghz
-Custom loop- Fusion V2 block
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018777


----------



## andrews2547

Does this count?


----------



## linkin93

I think we will need a 5GHz+ club for bulldozer!


----------



## Belander87

Belander87
Phenom II x4 1100T / PH-E0
4.013 Ghz
ANTEC 25 Kuhler 620
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050586


----------



## Malth

Malth
PII 965
4.028 GHz
CM Hyper 212 Plus
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049225


----------



## XPD541

Will post again soon.


----------



## Malcom28

AMD Bulldozer FX 1866MHz+
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1144395-amd-bulldozer-fx-1866mhz.html


----------



## chris-br

here i come:

Chris-br
Phenom II X6 1100T / PH-E0
4125Mhz
Noctua NH-14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2051734


----------



## Wbroach23

Brought my volts down from 1.48 to 1.46 all is still well at 4.11GHZ


----------



## Hyper*

Mine:

•Hyper*
•AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Processor
•4.193Ghz
•Corsair H70
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054013


----------



## dogbollox

dogbollox

Phenom II 1100T / PH-E0
4GHz
Scythe Yasya

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054152


----------



## lloydy

Lloydy
AMD B55 PHENOM II X4
4.213ghz
Thermaltake Frio


----------



## Origin64

Origin
Phenom II X4 965 125W
4.045GHz
ASUS M4N98TD-EVO
Corsair H70


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15348055*
> Brought my volts down from 1.48 to 1.46 all is still well at 4.11GHZ


Nice "voltage"


----------



## Bojangles88

is this still being updated or is there a different one i cant fine










anyways i got 4.3 24/7 stable
cpu: Phenom II 970
cpu oc: 4.3
nb oc: 2.78
ram: 1680
vcore: "1.6" after vdroop its about 1.49-1.5
cooling: rasa 750 RX360 lapped cpu and ap-15s
temp: ~47c during linpack
cpuz


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bojangles88*


is this still being updated or is there a different one i cant fine


----------



## Heedo_yuy

Heedo_yuy
Phenom II X4 955 C3
4.017 GHz
ASRock 970 Extreme4
Corsair A70


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm hoping to have a bit more done by tomorrow, at least to the point that i'll have another spreadsheet back up.


----------



## Wbroach23

Heres my CPU-Z of my Updated speeds I didnt put it in that last post sorry lol









[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062159]


----------



## Checkered

Checkered
Phenom II X4 980 C3
4.510 GHz
Asus M3A79-T Deluxe 
Swiftech Apogee (water cooling)


----------



## magicmike

magicmike
1100T
4.0228GHz
Hyper 212+ with Noctua NF-P12 P/P, MX-2 Thermal Paste
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064453


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15348055*
> Brought my volts down from 1.48 to 1.46 all is still well at 4.11GHZ


Voltage? What voltage? I see no voltage.


----------



## tw33k

•tw33k
•1090T
•4000MHz
•Silver Arrow
•CPU-Z


----------



## holgate

Holgate
Phenom II X6 1090T
4.0 GHz
Asus Crosshair V
Corsair h100


----------



## ne0h

User: ne0h
CPU: Phenom II X4 965 C3 BE
CPU Clock: 4000.27MHz Validated [email protected]
Motherboard: MSI K9A2 Platinum V1.0
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake V1


----------



## tw33k

I wonder how mine compares...


----------



## magicmike

Heres my cinebench results


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicmike;15464707*
> Heres my cinebench results


Thanks. Ours are close

UPDATE: Tightened the RAM timings


----------



## kscaveman

still very new to overclocking but after some hard work i made it!









kscaveman
1055T
4003MHz
Silver Arrow


----------



## eliteip

= stable without water cooling.


----------



## Wbroach23

me too not sure if stable yet though thanks eliteip for pushin me lol








[URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067951]


----------



## Noize_Unit

Noize_Unit
AMD 1090t
4013.3Mhz @ 1.45v (quick n dirty overclock) Stable
Crosshair 4 Formula


----------



## eignub

Eignub
AMD Phenom II x2 555 RB-C3
4009 Mhz
Sunbeam Twister 120
CPUZ


----------



## billcox0625

billcox0625
1100T PH-EO
4113 Mhz
CM Hyper 212 Evo
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2070353


----------



## PUNK rock

- PUNK rock
- 1090T PH-E0
- 4024MHz
- Corsair H100

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071133


----------



## tw33k

Any chance people can post what temps they are getting under load? It would be good to have a comparison. Also, please tell us your ambient temp as well.

Ambient ~17c


----------



## firestorm1

- Firestorm1
- 1090T PH-E0
- 4000MHz
- Prolimatech Megahelm Rev. C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071176


----------



## robbo2

•robbo2
•Phenom II X4 955 C3
•5731.6
•Dry Ice 
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2065176


----------



## Hallock

Hallock
AMD Phenom II X4 955 C3
4013.3MHZ
CM Hyper 212 +
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073134


----------



## BramSLI1

Can you please add me to this awesome club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076336


----------



## intermission

•Intermission
•AMD Phenom II 975 BE
•4199.85 MHz
•Corsair h60
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076585

I still want moar!


----------



## goldfingerfif

•Goldfingerfif
•AMD 965 BE
•4300.05
•Cooler Master 212+
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077418


----------



## ramkatral

ramkatral
AMD 940 BE RB-C2
4007Mhz
XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Loop
CPU-Z Validation


----------



## kscaveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15501147*
> Any chance people can post what temps they are getting under load? It would be good to have a comparison. Also, please tell us your ambient temp as well.
> 
> Ambient ~17c


Here is my temps under load. This was with 24 hours of prime. ambient was from 21c-18c Silver arrow with 2 x ty-140's & 1 Noctua p12. push pull pull.


----------



## alick

alick
CPU AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor
Stepping : RB-C3
Freq : 4410.13 MHz (210.01 * 21)








[/URL]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2078780

fixed


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick;15555155*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2078780
> 
> CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor
> CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
> CPUID : F.4.3 / Extended : 10.4
> CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
> CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
> Core : Deneb (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C3
> Freq : 4410.13 MHz (210.01 * 21)
> MB Brand : Gigabyte
> MB Model : GA-890GPA-UD3H
> NB : AMD 890GX rev 00
> SB : AMD SB850 rev 40


You're doing it wrong
Quote:


> To be included, please fill out the required information.
> 
> •Username
> •CPU / Revision
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling
> •CPU-Z Link


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15556183*
> You're doing it wrong


Lol


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kscaveman;15553613*
> Here is my temps under load. This was with 24 hours of prime. ambient was from 21c-18c Silver arrow with 2 x ty-140's & 1 Noctua p12. push pull pull.


Thanks for the info. Great temps. How good is the Silver Arrow.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kscaveman;15553613*
> Here is my temps under load. This was with 24 hours of prime. ambient was from 21c-18c Silver arrow with 2 x ty-140's & 1 Noctua p12. push pull pull.


those are nice temps.


----------



## kscaveman

The Silver Arrow is a beast from my experience and from everything i've seen with others that have it


----------



## BramSLI1

BramSLI1
1090T/PH-E0
22x200 4.2 GHz
XSPC Rasa 750 RX360


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079697


----------



## Hallock

Hallock
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor (C3)
Freq : 4013.30 MHz
Cooler Master Hyper 212+
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073134


----------



## alick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15556183*
> You're doing it wrong


fix


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramkatral;15551052*
> 
> ramkatral
> AMD 940 BE RB-C2
> 4007Mhz
> XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Loop
> CPU-Z Validation


This is impressive.

Is this a 24/7 overclock?


----------



## Qasual

Hey guys my 955 right now is under Prime95 @ 4.0ghz with 1.386volts and 1.416volts under load. So far so good, but anyone else have any recommendations on what my voltage should be.


----------



## JE Nightmare

tomorrow night i'll have the new spreadsheet up. still not finished but at least it's semi presentable.


----------



## Wbroach23

Yesss!!1!!


----------



## ramkatral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;15570905*
> This is impressive.
> 
> Is this a 24/7 overclock?


No, unfortunately not, but I know it's lucky for this chip to hit 4.0 period, and I ran prime95 for about an hour before I posted here. It did destabilize on me on an overnight burn, but it was still an impressive run on this CPU. No temp problems, it just won't do it for long.

Now I can run it 24/7 at 3.9 which is also higher than most c2s. I guess I got a good chip.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JE Nightmare

i'm just going to wait until ocn comes back up to display the new spreadsheet.


----------



## JE Nightmare

Spreadsheet is ready to be displayed, i'm just stuck at work and can't put it up right now.


----------



## eignub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*
> 
> Spreadsheet is ready to be displayed, i'm just stuck at work and can't put it up right now.


cant wait to see how i compare!


----------



## beezweeky

Phenom II X4 960T @4.0Ghz @1.4 volts

CoolerMaster Hyper212+

temps 32c on load

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093137


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, that's very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Phenom II X4 960T @4.0Ghz @1.4 volts
> CoolerMaster Hyper212+
> temps 32c on load
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093137


----------



## beezweeky

Ya thanks. Prime95 showed no errors and warnings (or maybe the other way around I'm not sue now.) on cores 3 and 4, and they where stopped I forgot what the errors were. I'm still new at this and have only run prime95 a few times. Is this something to worry about. It seems pretty stable for now but I throttled it back for now. I can prolly post the errors if someone was interested and told me where to look.


----------



## Timmpa

•Timmpa
•AMD 1100T BE
•4138.7MHZ
•Antec Kuhler H20 920
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096566


----------



## Timmpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timmpa*
> 
> •Timmpa
> •AMD 1100T BE
> •4138.7MHZ
> •Antec Kuhler H20 920
> •http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096566


Sorry it's hard to see.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096566


----------



## westLA99

I'm tryin to be like beezweeky

Phenom II 960t @ 4018mhz
hyper 212
1.35v
8g corsair vengance at 1600
GA-890FXA-UD5 AM3


http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2098732.png


----------



## eignub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*
> 
> Spreadsheet is ready to be displayed, i'm just stuck at work and can't put it up right now.


so where is it?!


----------



## JE Nightmare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eignub*
> 
> so where is it?!


hiding.


----------



## ironmaiden

I had OC'ed my Athlon X3 445 to 4.0 Ghz @1.6v under a CM hyper tx3 and it was stable with prime and no heating issues or stability problems. But now I am using the stock speed @1.3v as I did not want to degrade the chip and I do not have any CPU intensive use except FSX or sometimes silent hunter.

I can also unlock the 4th to a phenom with out any L3 and it runs stable.


----------



## iinversion

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2105013


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2105013


What temps are you getting with the voltage that high?


----------



## iinversion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What temps are you getting with the voltage that high?


It barely scratches 53C under Intel Burn Test and around 46C-ish with prime95. It's not stable though.. not even close.


----------



## Lifeshield

Username: Lifeshield
CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II 965BE
CPU Clock: 4ghz @1.4625v

NB Clock: 2750ghz @1.4v
Cooling: Zalman CNPS10X Performa - 22c Idle, 38c Load
CPU-Z Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107462

When I get my new RAM I'm going to attempt to clock this higher. I think my cheap RAM is restricting me from going any further.


----------



## Thanos1972

Well guys wanted to share this with you.
Username: Thanos1972
CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom II X2 555BE to X4 B55
CPU Clock: 4009ghz at 1.368 with the utility from the bios asus provides and manual 4503ghz at 1.596
Motherboard Asus M4A87TD EVO
NB Clock: 2800+ at 1.35 on both cases
Cooling: Hyper 212+ push/pull+ 1X70mm fan at the base

As i say,my top was the 4500 with the volts you see but today i wanted to see what this bios feature from the bios can do. (asus overclocking utility)
So i turned it on and you can see what happened.http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107786
it seems stable and i didnt do any fine tuning yet.the only thing it did change was my ram tRAS from 25 went to 24 and from 1T to 2T.

Here you can see the max http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894415


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

•Username - Stevoandaredk5
•CPU / Revision - AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE
•CPU Clock - 4GHz at 1.504v
•Cooling - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108535


----------



## cmac68

Could have went higher like 4.4GHz but I settled for 4.13.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2113754

Decided that higher was better.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2113795

Load temp max 46c @ 4.4 GHz

Core Temp max 35c

Had to up voltage to 1.52v to make it stable.


----------



## JE Nightmare

spread sheet will be up tonight. the reason it's taking so long is because i have to re link all the posts that were on the old spreadsheet because they weren't actually linking to the posts. i have to go through the thread and find all 346 submissions from the old sheet.

edit: if i can't find a post i'm not going to bother linking it.


----------



## jason387

Here's my athlon x2 250 pushed to the extreme on stock cooling


----------



## joshd

Has anyone reached 4000mhz with a Bulldozer FX4100 CPU?

If so I'll be joining in a few days...


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Has anyone reached 4000mhz with a Bulldozer FX4100 CPU?
> If so I'll be joining in a few days...


Yes... It is actually very easy to get a stable 4ghz+ oc on a bulldozer...


----------



## joshd

Phew. I got a FX4100 coming tomorrow, will try and get OC'd as quick as possible. Glad to hear that its easy..


----------



## aftershock64

Aftershock64- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2134481

Cooling- Hyper N520

count me in!!


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Finally decided to plunge into 4ghz Here you go.
> 
> User: Wbroach23
> Processor: Phenom II X4 975 BE
> Clock Speed: 4.013Ghz
> Air Cooling: Thermaltake Frio
> CPU-Z validation: [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040218]
> 
> Thanks


theres my first post and then post number 2677 is my final stable clock I will probably try 4.3 again but when I have time to tweek with it so I posted mine post now it's easy to find now 1 2 3 spreadsheet lol


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*
> 
> spread sheet will be up tonight. the reason it's taking so long is because i have to re link all the posts that were on the old spreadsheet because they weren't actually linking to the posts. i have to go through the thread and find all 346 submissions from the old sheet.
> edit: if i can't find a post i'm not going to bother linking it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Finally decided to plunge into 4ghz Here you go.
> 
> User: Wbroach23
> Processor: Phenom II X4 975 BE
> Clock Speed: 4.013Ghz
> Air Cooling: Thermaltake Frio
> CPU-Z validation: [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040218]
> 
> Thanks


theres my first post and then post number 2677 is my final stable clock I will probably try 4.3 again but when I have time to tweek with it so I posted mine post now it's easy to find now 1 2 3 spreadsheet lol


----------



## tw33k

tw33k
1090T
4.2GHz
Silver Arrow
CPU-Z


----------



## EndemicTruth

EndemicTruth
RB-C3 Revision AMD 955 BE @ 4GHz - 1.35V
Cooling: Stock baby
CPU-Z:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2137657

And yes I did get a 955 to 4GHz @1.275V stable somehow... It's just 1.35V is much moreso


----------



## KyadCK

Guys, that's all well and good, but:
Quote:


> To be included, please fill out the required information.
> 
> •Username
> •CPU / Revision
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling
> •CPU-Z Link
> 
> Posts without a CPU-Z link will not be added until you can provide the link.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

AMD 1090T phenom x6

revisionH-E0

250fsb @ 18x ~ 4499mhz [email protected]

Cooling: modded H60


----------



## dihartnell

is the spreadsheet completed and up. where do I find it


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> AMD 1090T phenom x6
> revisionH-E0
> 250fsb @ 18x ~ 4499mhz [email protected]
> Cooling: modded H60


Nice! what voltage does your CPU and NB need for those clocks?


----------



## electroman76

•Username electroman76
•CPU / Revision PH-E0
•CPU Clock 4013.6 MHz
•Cooling Corsair H80
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143669


----------



## R4Z0R

R4Z0R
X6 1055t
4ghz at 286 multi on 990fxa ud3.
hyper 212+ push pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2144259
the funny thing is that i couldnt do that stably on a ud5...







i need a better cooler for any higher OC'ing. i know my volts are pretty damn high, but this was just to validate. i know its stable enough to boot into windows at 1.475v at this clock speed. my nb volts are 1.295v and my cpu-nb vid is 1.35v. Its just a lazy OC


----------



## onestack

Yaay!

started life out as a 960T unlocked both xtra cores and crossed into 4.0 Ghz club!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2157531


----------



## Malamute3511

Want to join ur club. but a little confused. i can take a pick of cpuz to show u im at 4ghz. but what do u mean a link to cpuz.. lol like the download link to the program? Also what else are you looking for as far as proof for my rights of passage lol. Really want to join


----------



## Malamute3511

Malamute3511
AMD Phenom II x6 1100t (Thuban)
4018.1Ghz (exact from CPU-Z)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161235


----------



## rdr09

similar to onestack . . .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164788

thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Another new record for myself, stable enough for general use, but I can't do any real work at these speeds.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265


----------



## cmac68

I've had this running 24/7 for a couple of months now.

-cmac68
-Phenom II 1100T/ PH-E0
-4.25Ghz
-Corsair H80

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170512


----------



## dihartnell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*
> 
> spread sheet will be up tonight. the reason it's taking so long is because i have to re link all the posts that were on the old spreadsheet because they weren't actually linking to the posts. i have to go through the thread and find all 346 submissions from the old sheet.
> edit: if i can't find a post i'm not going to bother linking it.


Not sure if you have put the spreadsheet up yet. I cant find it. In case you may be having some trouble linking spreadsheets to the forum, I came across this earlier today.

http://www.overclock.net/t/502580/google-spreadsheets-in-your-post-updated-for-huddler

Hope that its useful.


----------



## tw33k

tw33k
1090T
4.250GHz
Silver Arrow
 

CPU-Z


----------



## m0bius

•m0bius
•1600T X6 (960T) PH-E0
•4500
•H100 P/P
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2185905

Daz gud rite?

MOAR?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2185934

beter?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2137624

!!!??










In all seriousness...

•m0bius
•1600T X6 (960T) PH-E0
•4100
•H100 P/P

•m0bius
•960T PH-E0
•4300
•H100 P/P

I can't validate those right now, CPUZ keeps validating my suicide runs even though I rebooted and changed them back... I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## Fallen-Angel

Fallen-Angel
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T (Thuban) / PH-E0
4118Mhz
Corsair H100
Link


----------



## ExecuteMethod

I want to join.

Linux only here. FX freakin flies on this setup.
4Ghz easy peasy just by setting multiplier x20. LOL

Here is my CPU-G verification.


----------



## appler

Appler
Fx 8120
4.628ghz Stable
Corsair H100 Push pull with 1900rpm scythe fans 30c full load
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176883

Okay what happens when your not allowed to game for a day and you open your window in Canada XD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195626


----------



## NotUrAverageJoe

NotUrAverageJoe
1090T PH-E0
4013mhz
Corsair H80

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187294

I hate it when CPU-Z doesn't up the voltage lol


----------



## boubou32

voila mon 1090T


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188694


----------



## TecnoViking

TecnoViking
AMD FX4100
4415MHz
6 x 120mm Air Fans, Aftermarket CPU Air Cooler
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2193221


----------



## TridentKeeper

Hi guys,

i need help, i am getting a Prime95 Error. Illegal Sumout.

at my rig, can someone help me out on what do I need to do just to get a stable clock @ 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz using my set up.

I do know to to overclock. I just cant seem to figure out the board.

here's my oc profile.

FSB = auto
Multiplier set to x22
volts set 1.500v
NB mhz = 2200mhz
AMD Turbo Core = off
RAM Clocks = 1333(BIOS default)
Ram timings = (Auto)

Here's my rig.

Asus Sabertooth 990FX
AMD FX-6100
Antec Kuhler H2O scythe kaze jyuni 1900rpm push pull config
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600mhz C9
AMD Powercolor 6950 stock clocks
Force GT 90GB SSD
4TB of WD assorted.
Seasonic X series X850 850W


----------



## Imprezzion

I'd like to enter as well.

I'll make a CPU-Z Validation with my 24/7 OC this evening but here's a ss of my highest stable OC.



Specs:
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
AMD Phenom II x6 1100T
4x2GB Kingston Hyper-X 1600CL9
AMD Radeon HD6950 2GB Unlocked
XFX XXX 650w
CM Elite 335 modded

24/7 OC I will post later:
228.8x18=4118Mhz wwith 1.488v under full load.
NB at 2974.4Mhz with 1.2875v CPU-NB and 1.225v NB
HT at 2516.8Mhz with 1.225v HT
RAM at a whopping 1830.4Mhz with 8-8-8-20-28-2T timings running 1.74v (RAM is 1.80v rated but SPD is at 1.65v)

This is perfectly LinX (2.5 hours) / prime95 (5 hours) and game (BF3) stable.

Anything higher then 4140Mhz is impossible to stabilize no matter how high I push ym CPU voltage.


----------



## ShadowEW

@Imprezzion

Very nice setup there, I especially like the 6950 (I love mine) but, one key point I'd like to make, ask, point out.. HWMon is showing a 560Ti x3.

That niggle aside you've got a very nice setup going there. I've swapped and chopped around with my OC far too many times but sig does still run true. I'll be tinkering again tonight and finding something a little more stabble. (BSODs now and again).

Keep up the OC'ing. I'm sure you'll figure out a higher stable eventually. You have the motherboard for it atleast! ^_~

And just for keeping up tradition. Heres some playing around with my 8GB 1600 Kit.
Freq : 4311.94 MHz (253.64 * 17) - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2196902
I really can't get it to do what I want. Seems the higher memclock is forcing me to up the vCore ;_;
(Stable enough to run Prime for 30 minutes, no BSOD but didn't test further)

P.S.
Because I'm too lazy to find my original post. Here's my attempt at a suicide run. Made me cluckle xP
Freq : 4515.12 MHz (210.01 * 21.5) - 1.648v - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620434


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> Hi guys,
> i need help, i am getting a Prime95 Error. Illegal Sumout.
> at my rig, can someone help me out on what do I need to do just to get a stable clock @ 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz using my set up.
> I do know to to overclock. I just cant seem to figure out the board.
> here's my oc profile.
> FSB = auto
> Multiplier set to x22
> volts set 1.500v
> NB mhz = 2200mhz
> AMD Turbo Core = off
> RAM Clocks = 1333(BIOS default)
> Ram timings = (Auto)
> Here's my rig.
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX
> AMD FX-6100
> Antec Kuhler H2O scythe kaze jyuni 1900rpm push pull config
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600mhz C9
> AMD Powercolor 6950 stock clocks
> Force GT 90GB SSD
> 4TB of WD assorted.
> Seasonic X series X850 850W


delete.


----------



## Xylene

•Xylene
•Phenom II x4 960t PH-E0
•4199.9 MHz
•Corsair H100
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201355

This voltage is under prime95, idle voltage is 1.488v.

How much more voltage is safe? I am on a H100 and max load is around 48c under prime95 large-fft's.


----------



## Imprezzion

@Xylene

I usually stick to a maximum of 1.52v load on a Thuban. for a 24/7 OC, but with those temperatures I think up to 1.55v is fine. For benchmarks and other short runs you can go up to 1.6-1.62v and for validations 1.65v wouldn't be a problem.

@ShadowEW

Thanks







And yes, I used to have a 560 Ti but it had some problems with temps and unstable voltages so I sold it for a bargain to someone who'd only run it stock and got a 2GB HD6950. In this SS which is a few months old I had the GTX560 Ti still.

I'm adding a second HD6950 unlocked when I find a identical card secondhand. Sure hope my trusty XFX can handle it. It should but...

The stability issue is very wierd, had it with this CPU on multiple boards... Not that I can keep the temperatures low enough, heck i'm already doing 65c on 1.500v, but it's boot stable up to 4400Mhz with 1.562v. Can even get it somewhat stable at 4230Mhz as in I can run a games and benches pretty good with 1.512v but any form of stress testing or gaming like BF3 kills it very quickly. Higher vCore then that only kills it faster like it's temp related.

I'm goin to try to get me 1Mhz more HTT speed tonight for a grand total of 4136Mhz and a tad higher NB / HT / RAM speeds and see if that runs at least a short 45 min test of LinX on preferrably 1.488v...
With the oncoming CF set I can use every Mhz of extra performance









Current BIOS settings:
CPU vCore: 1.45000v with LLC maxed which gives 1.464v idle and 1.488v load. For 1.500v load I use 1.46125v in BIOS which gives 1.476v idle and 1.500v load.
CPU-NB on 1.2875v with LLC maxed which gives 1.26v idle and 1.29v load.
NB on 1.225v.
NB1.8v on 1.855v.
HT on 1.225v.
SB on 1.15v.
DRAM on 1.7325v which gives 1.74v.
DRAM CTRL REF both set to 0.450 which increased my RAM OC quite a lot.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201355
> How much more voltage is safe? I am on a H100 and max load is around 48c under prime95 large-fft's.


For a 24/7 Overclock people tend to say a max of 1.5v, although a lot try to keep under the 1.475v mark.
Personally, I'd be happy with your vCore, and be trying to lower it rather than raise it. (I have a 1090T / H100)

Never seen a 1600T to be quite honest. Can you back down the multi and raise the FSB (if it's unlocked) 960T.
I think your next step is to be finding the max out of your RAM rather than your vCore ^^;;

If so, try and drop the vCore steadily and aim for <1.5v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> @ShadowEW
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I used to have a 560 Ti but it had some problems with temps and unstable voltages so I sold it for a bargain to someone who'd only run it stock and got a 2GB HD6950. In this SS which is a few months old I had the GTX560 Ti still.
> I'm adding a second HD6950 unlocked when I find a identical card secondhand. Sure hope my trusty XFX can handle it. It should but...
> The stability issue is very wierd, had it with this CPU on multiple boards... Not that I can keep the temperatures low enough, heck i'm already doing 65c on 1.500v, but it's boot stable up to 4400Mhz with 1.562v. Can even get it somewhat stable at 4230Mhz as in I can run a games and benches pretty good with 1.512v but any form of stress testing or gaming like BF3 kills it very quickly. Higher vCore then that only kills it faster like it's temp related.


I really wouldn't want to run a Phenom II past TJ Max (62C).
Not that it's an issue, but you're well past the dangerzone and into the unknown.

I too half plan to get another 6950. The only downside being I have a reference Sapphire 6950. Fullsize and a real pain to fit in the case alongside the HDDs x.x


----------



## Xylene

I can't get those clocks on less than 1.5v, so I am just backing it down to ~4ghz and shoot for a higher FSB/memory speed. I don't run the box 24/7 but I still don't want to cook it.


----------



## Hallock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073134


----------



## TridentKeeper

Hi, I am new with this scorpius setup(bulldozer) and I need assistance on reaching a stable 4.5ghz mark or better.

RIght now I am at 4.5ghz that can boot but experiencing hardware failures on Prime95 and AIDA64 benchtests.

On Cinebench 11.5 I usually get a 5.02 score.
On SuperPI it takes 15min to process a 32mb iteration.

Here are my specs for now. (please check RIG)

And here are my BIOS settings.

D.O.C.P = On
Multiplier = 22.5
Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
CPU/NB Frequency = 2200mhz
CPU Volts = 1.4500
The rest are set to AUTO.

With this noob overclock(I know I am a noob) setup I could POST and go to windows and perform simple tasks without any bluescreen either on Cinebench, LinX and or IBT.

BUT can't pass PRIME95, I am getting an error of "Illegal Sumout" - "Hardware Failure"

I need your help guys with my Setup. I know my RIG is adequate enough to pass a 4.5ghz mark FULL 24/7 Stable.

I really need your help on setting my build







if its okay.
If you have this similar motherboard and processor, please post your settings aswell let me copy it if its okay.

Info:
Asus Sabertooth 990FX BIOS Update 0901 (latest from ASUS) from 0705.
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4gbx2 1600Mhz C9
PSU: Seasonic Xseries X850
Cooling: Antec Kuhler H620 with DeepCool Z9 Thermal grease, Scythe Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM push pull config.


----------



## dihartnell

@imprezzion - Try lowering your HT speed back to 200MHz +-100MHz. Theres no real performance imporvement raising it and it can cause instability.


----------



## Imprezzion

Idle vCore is kinda deceptive, it's actually 1.476v light load and 1.488v heavy load. Any other LLC setting makes the voltage even more unbalanced plus it runs 1.512v idle then which is useless heat since it NEVER crashed on my with idle / light loads with this voltage.

CHanging the HT and NB and RAM back to a much lower clock doesn't help. I have already tried this by running everything on stock speeds with 200x21. This is also impossible to get stable.

Now, time for a little suicide run. Imma juice 1.65v into it and see how high of a multi it can boot on with 229.8 HTT









EDIT: Poor thing... even 1.70v won't let it boot through Windows on 4500+Mhz.
On 1.64v Windows almost booted with a 4460Mhz clock bot kept BSODing as it opened Firefox to validate.
Now, I finally settled on the following clocks.



4365Mhz on 1.596v. Stable enough to run for 5 minutes and even do some 1m Prime. Heck, it even did the first test of 3Dmark 11 but then BSOD'd when loading the second test OLOLO.


----------



## Thermalbake420

•Thermalbaked420
•AMD FX-6100/OR-B2
•4138.96MHz
•Air cooling \ 7 case fans - Idle temps = [CPU\35-36c] [Mobo\28-30c] [GPU\35-38c] [Loads increase temps normally by 8-10points]
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208660


----------



## tw33k

Can't get anything above 4GHz fully stable. Just didn't get the best chip I guess...


----------



## deathlikeeric

Deathlikeeric

•CPU: AMD FX-6100
•CPU Clock: 4.5GHZ
•Cooling: Corsair H100


during prime95 max temp 47c


----------



## Anti!!

Whelp. I got my h80 installed. Max load temps went from 62c to 41c. Its time to push up to 4.5ghz and see how golden this chip really is. muhaha


----------



## hotrod717

Username:hotrod717
CPU: 1600T
CPU Clock: 4.070
Cooling: 92mm Xigmatek Loki



I've had it up to 4.240 stable. Just can't seem to get it to boot into windows past 4.3. screenshot was for quick validation.


----------



## klewlis1

•Username klewlis1
•CPU / Revision-AMD PHENOM 960T Rev PH-EO
•CPU Clock 4080.0 Mhz
•Cooling Air Hyper 212 EVO
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2248570


----------



## Anti!!

Looking to sell my chip soon. Along with mobo, ram, and xfx 48701gig. Just a heads up. Mu cpuz is in the list.


----------



## boubou32

you should try to lower the HT link to 2000 see 1750 and that should help to raise the coefficient


----------



## Fixcar

Username: Fixcar
CPU: 955 BE
CPU Clock: 4532.8 MHz
Cooling: Stock AMD Box Cooler


VALIDATION

The Voltage is beast xD








The whole thing was cooled by mother nature on my balcony @ -10 °C


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixcar*
> 
> Username: Fixcar
> CPU: 955 BE
> CPU Clock: 4532.8 MHz
> Cooling: Stock AMD Box Cooler
> 
> VALIDATION
> 
> The Voltage is beast xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing was cooled by mother nature on my balcony @ -10 °C


Holy crap! -10c? hate to live there. lol NIce though hahaha.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fixcar*
> 
> Username: Fixcar
> CPU: 955 BE
> CPU Clock: 4532.8 MHz
> Cooling: Stock AMD Box Cooler
> 
> VALIDATION
> 
> The Voltage is beast xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing was cooled by mother nature on my balcony @ -10 °C


that's my man!!!

i remember wearing gloves and scarf during oc, and wiping frost off monitor


----------



## dpalmer492

Username: dpalmer492
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 975
CPU Clock: 4027.03 MHz
Cooling: Stock AMD Box Cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251276


----------



## Ranger_XP

Ranger_XP
AMD 1090T BE PH-E0
200X20.5 (4100Mhz)
Air Colled - D14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253161


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Phenom II X4 960T @4.0Ghz @1.4 volts
> 
> CoolerMaster Hyper212+
> 
> temps 32c on load
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093137


Ya, I raised the nb speed from 2200mhz to 2570mhz and now its much more stable and I even got the cpu clocked to 4.2ghz( yippie)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256480


----------



## imm4tool

Heres my x4 980 @4.8GHZ


----------



## Anti!!

How do you suggest i clock my North bridge? Multi? nb frequency? whats a good volt?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> How do you suggest i clock my North bridge? Multi? nb frequency? whats a good volt?


Multi. Deneb hits 2700 usually, so that's a good goal. 1.5v is the max, but there's no real extra stability past 1.3v.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Multi. Deneb hits 2700 usually, so that's a good goal. 1.5v is the max, but there's no real extra stability past 1.3v.


Thx. I shall try. Lol


----------



## GreenieGriz

Greeniegriz
AMD Phenom II x4 970
229X17.5 (4007.6Mhz)
Corsair H60
CPU-Z Vali


----------



## rogha189

rogha189

CPU Z Link


----------



## dihartnell

•dihartnell
•Phenom II X6 1100T/E0
•4138MHz
•Rasa 750 RS360
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2297741


----------



## Anti!!

Sold my PhenomII. I guess i no mo in club.


----------



## Singledigit

Here is mine! Let me know what you think, first time overclocking.

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: Singledigit
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4013.44
ref*multi: 20067*20
CPU voltage: 1.42
CPU-NB: 1.3125
nb frequency: 2608.6 MHz
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 16GB DDR3 1333 MHz 7-7-7-21
Motherboard: Asus M5A97
cooling: Coolmaster Hyper 212 Plus 120mm // Push-Pull Config // Arctic Silver 5
OS: 7 64-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2300931


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Singledigit*
> 
> Here is mine! Let me know what you think, first time overclocking.
> Cpu: 965 BE
> Username: Singledigit
> Stepping: C3
> Frequency: 4013.44
> ref*multi: 20067*20
> CPU voltage: 1.42
> CPU-NB: 1.3125
> nb frequency: 2608.6 MHz
> NB volts: 1.2
> RAM: 16GB DDR3 1333 MHz 7-7-7-21
> Motherboard: Asus M5A97
> cooling: Coolmaster Hyper 212 Plus 120mm // Push-Pull Config // Arctic Silver 5
> OS: 7 64-bit
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2300931


Nice Nice!


----------



## Singledigit

does that original Sig link code work from the OP work?


----------



## Anti!!

I know it used too. I havent tried it lately.


----------



## Lunchfist

YEAH!!!









•Username= LUNCHFIST
•CPU / Revision= SEMPRON 145
•CPU Clock= 3.976GHZ
•Cooling= STOCK CPU FAN
•CPU-Z Link= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069594



CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 1 Cores







- 1 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Sempron 145 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.6.3 / Extended : 10.6
CPU Cache : L1 : 64 / 64 KB - L2 : 1024 KB
Core : Sargas (45 nm) / Stepping : DA-C3
Freq : 3976.34 MHz (284.0:thumb:2 * 14)
MB Brand : MSI
MB Model : 760GM -E51 (MS-7596)
NB : AMD 780G rev 00
SB : AMD SB700 rev 00
GPU Type : AMD 760G
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 568 MHz (1:2) @ 6-6-6-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Micron Technology
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Micron Technology


----------



## mf0ur

•Username= mf0ur
•CPU / Revision= 955 BE
•CPU Clock= 4.2
•Cooling= Noctua d-14
•CPU-Z Link= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2307366


----------



## tw33k

tw33k
FX-8150 @ 4.5GHz
Phanteks PH-TC14PE
CPU-Z


----------



## funfortehfun

•Username: funfortehfun
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X6 1100T
•CPU Clock: 4.012 GHz
•Cooling: Corsair H80
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2312587


----------



## SergAkaDuHa

•Username: *SergAkaDuha*
•CPU / Revision: *Phenom II X4 955BE*
•CPU Clock: *4.009MHz*
•Cooling: *Zalman Performa CNPS10X - 2x12cm Fans-*
•CPU-Z Link: 

Will you add me please!


----------



## sirbaili

Yaeah:

•Username= SirBaili
•CPU / Revision= Thuban X6 1090T
•CPU Clock= 4500
•Cooling= Scythe Mugen II Rev.B
•CPU-Z Link= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314586

Cpu-Z Pic:



OC Is only SuperPi 1M Stable.


----------



## litlit

Cpu: 965 BE
Username: litlit
Stepping: C3
Frequency: 4GHz
ref*multi: 200 * 20
CPU voltage: ~1.450 peak MAX 1.485
CPU-NB: 1.1
nb frequency: 2000
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T
Motherboard: Asus 990fx extreme3
cooling: GELID Tranquillo
OS: 7 64-bit


----------



## xertioN

username : xertioN
cpu : Phenom II x4 955 BE
revision :RB- c3
cpu clock : 4.11 GHz
cooling : Antec Kuhler 620
cpuz link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320464


----------



## dankvwguy

if im in the 5ghz club does that make me in this club by default?


----------



## ironmaiden

Username: Ironmaiden

CPU : Phenom 960T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321884


----------



## madpayne

•Username: madpayne
•CPU / Revision: AMD FX-4170 / OR-B2
•CPU Clock: 4.8ghz
•Cooling: Cool Master Hyper 212 plus
•CPU-Z Link:


----------



## Taterus Maximus

•Username: Taterus Maximus
•CPU / Revision: 960T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock: 4.0ghz
•Cooling: Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## axxidentprone

Username: axxidentprone
CPU / Revision: Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Clock: 4.113 GHz
Cooling: Corsair H50 Push/Pull


----------



## InsideJob

Username: InsideJob
CPU: Phenom II x4 960T B.E.
CPU Clock: 4.12 Ghz
Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 212evo Push Pull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343412

IM GOIN FOR MORE


----------



## InsideJob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343491

Got clock to 4.2ghz @ 1.48v


----------



## InsideJob

She wont boot up at 4.3 ghz. Tried 1.49 and 1.50v neither worked, and nothing I can do with my current setup seems to work getting it to boot at 4.3ghz... I will do it. 4.5 with my current chip is my goal.


----------



## InsideJob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344145

Doing the overclock from fsb frequency and lower multiplier, might see how far I can take it this method this week.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

i am running 4815.86 MHz 24/7 but can get higher stable clocks but gets too hot i am getting a liquid cooling http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351026


----------



## 0xZMan

- 0xZMan
- AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE
- 4.1GHz
- Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351869


----------



## Thebreezybb

-Thebreezybb
-FX 8150
-5016MHz
-Thermaltake Frio
-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351593


----------



## zeegzeigler




----------



## zeegzeigler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367092


----------



## zeegzeigler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367092


----------



## zeegzeigler

MY LINK NOT SHOWING UP...


----------



## zeegzeigler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367092


i guess if the link doesn't automatically click then copy and paste? thanks


----------



## hankhankk

Finally made it











Phenom II x4 955BE @4Ghz
Xigmatek Gaia cooler (till water blocks arrive)


----------



## dafk

first screen shot is from yesterday of 4050mhz today im at 4110








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391694
 

I posted this so I could get 4.0 ghz on the left where my name/avatar is lol and just realized its in profile settings.


----------



## zeegzeigler

woo woo man congrats


----------



## DocNrock

Needs work to be stable, but it does boot into Windows.







Maybe need to tweak the CPU/NB. Haven't looked into that yet.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376723


----------



## zeegzeigler

yeah man that's what i did. good luck keep me updated?


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295331










goodmorning everyone!


----------



## *ka24e*

•Username - *ka24e*
•CPU / Revision - 960T Unlocked to 1600T // Thuban - E0
•CPU Clock - 4,125ghz // 24/7 clocks.
•Cooling - Water
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392530


----------



## bigmeats91

username bigmeats91
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X4 975 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.4.3 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Deneb (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C3
Freq : 4425.02 MHz (245.83 * 18)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392672

water cooled using a swiftech cpu kit. still haven't messed with it much looking for more speed


----------



## kill

•Username: kill
•CPU / Revision: AMD 960T Revision E0
•CPU Clock: 4.4ghz @ 1.53v
•Cooling: Antec Kuhler 620
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2394670

Im already in i think but i still wanted to show my progress


----------



## ti479

Could you add me to the list please.

username : ti479

AMD Phenom II X4 965

4.01ghz @ 1.39V

XSPC X20 750 pump ...DTEK cpu and gpu waterblocks ... SwiftTech Black Ice radiators 240mm x 1 120mm x 1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423507


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti479*
> 
> Could you add me to the list please.
> 
> username : ti479
> AMD Phenom II X4 965
> 4.01ghz @ 1.39V
> XSPC X20 750 pump ...DTEK cpu and gpu waterblocks ... SwiftTech Black Ice radiators 240mm x 1 120mm x 1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423507


pics of the rig first.


----------



## sage101

My AMD Phenom II X4 960T as a quad


----------



## MrPerforations

Hello AMD 4ghz'ers,
•Username - MrPerforations
•CPU / Revision - AMD FX 8120,OR-B2,stepping 2
•CPU Clock - 4400mhz,1.392v,24/7
•Cooling -Corsair H100
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424915


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Hello AMD 4ghz'ers,
> •Username - MrPerforations
> •CPU / Revision - AMD FX 8120,OR-B2,stepping 2
> •CPU Clock - 4400mhz,1.392v,24/7
> •Cooling -Corsair H100
> •CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424915


I don't think bulldozer is welcome in this club, it specifically says k10.


----------



## MrPerforations

doh,at least iam to good.thats a new experience.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


----------



## Anthony20022

•Username: Anthony20022
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 960T (Unlocked to X6 1600T) / E0
•CPU Clock: 4ghz @ 1.44v
•Cooling: Xigmatek Aegir w/ 2 Corsair SP120 HP
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424016


----------



## bf3player1978

is this enough prrof....plz add me if so


----------



## Car17




----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*


Epic.









I want more!


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want more!


Nice OC however your ram timings is kinda high try 9-9-9-24-2T cpu-nb 2400 @ 1.2v


----------



## Schmuckley

Schmuckley
1075T e-ph0
5490.1 Mhz @ 1.72v
ln2/v2 + acetone & DICE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349


----------



## felix

felix
980BE / C3
4754MHz @ 1.6V
Watercooling @ low ambient temp
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2326158

Due to inefficient VRMs, 1.6 gets as low as 1.56~1.57V @ load....
My 24/7 with that cpu was 4.4GHz @ 1.525V(Bios)


----------



## Lordred

Lordred (Formerly Owned)
1100T on 4/6C 4228mhz 1.4v / 3020mhz NB 1.2v
2x2gb Kingston DDR 2000 1.65v @ 1600 8-8-8-24-33 1T 1.45v
Zalman CNPS 9900Max 135mm with 24c ambient


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want more!


Thanks!!! I never bothered to check my ram! Any other advice. I think I am maxing my system out right now with it though. 4.2 is pretty high for the 965.


----------



## The Pook

hay guyz

lemme in diz club, ya?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434184



The Pook
AMD X4 960T Zosma @ X6
4821Mhz (214x22.5) @ 1.52v
CM Geminii S128
Suicide/Not Stable

Max stable @ 4.4


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> 
> Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want more!




UP to 4.3, just need to get up to .5 or higher somehow.


----------



## bf3player1978

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436960


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I guess I am a shoe-in for the 4 Ghz club.











Until last week I was running a Phenom @ 4.1 Ghz.


----------



## bf3player1978

is this what i need to join? plz sign me up!


----------



## serverboy

Serverboy
955 BE/C3
3999.55
CM Hyper 212+ Push-Pull
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2438969


----------



## swirusek

swirusek
1090T
4013
Under water
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2441533


----------



## TheBigSkysky

SIGN ME UP PLEASE!!!


----------



## ti479

Sorry,

Here are some pics:


----------



## PunkX 1

Sign me up


----------



## lutsar

4ghz 14x286fsb 9-9-9-27 1587mhz memory not stable
4ghz 14x286 9-9-9-27 1125mhz memory is stable
cpu stock speed 9-9-9-27 1600mhz memory is stable

Why my 4ghz memory is not stable and cpu stock speed same timing and stuff is?


----------



## felix

Maybe u need to feed the CPU-NB (IMC) some mV more...

Try to increase CPU-NB, NB & HT Voltage a bit (written from most to least important)...


----------



## lutsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Maybe u need to feed the CPU-NB (IMC) some mV more...
> Try to increase CPU-NB, NB & HT Voltage a bit (written from most to least important)...


wont work


----------



## felix

What ram is it and what are your subtimings & Ram Voltage ?


----------



## lutsar

good ram they are stable 1600mhz 7-7-7-19 1t with 1.55v when cpu is stock speed, but with overclock (high fsb) they are not even stable @ 9-9-9-27 1600mhz 1.65v


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutsar*
> 
> good ram they are stable 1600mhz 7-7-7-19 1t with 1.55v when cpu is stock speed, but with overclock (high fsb) they are not even stable @ 9-9-9-27 1600mhz 1.65v


what is the spec's on your rig


----------



## lutsar

i dont wanna tell and thats not mather what system i have


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutsar*
> 
> i dont wanna tell and thats not mather what system i have


then no one can really help


----------



## lutsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> then no one can really help


-.-
why you need to know my specs? did you read my problem? i only need to know how i get my ram stable with higher fsb.


----------



## truckerguy

your rig may not beable to run higher then 1600 its hard to say your ask advice on hypathtical conditions your cpu may not support above 1600 its IMC could be anything


----------



## lutsar

-.-
you cant read? i dont wanna overclock my memory, i want my memory stable with 15xx-1600mhz but with 286fsb cpu i cant get stable it @ 15xx-1600mhz. with little fsb overclock i can get my memory work @ 21xx mhz stable


----------



## truckerguy

you don't understand your OC the menory when you overclock using FBS you OC everything the cpu the ram and HT


----------



## lutsar

-.-
please shut up if you dont know.
all is nice 2000-2200mhz and ram is 15xx mhz
cpu-nb, cpu cotlage, nb voltage increase dont make memory stable


----------



## jason387

The Athlon II x2 250 at 4237mhz

Happy to be a part of this club:thumb:


----------



## lutsar

looks like cherry picked athlon


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutsar*
> 
> -.-
> please shut up if you dont know.
> all is nice 2000-2200mhz and ram is 15xx mhz
> cpu-nb, cpu cotlage, nb voltage increase dont make memory stable


its evedent you don't understand what chages are being made when you change the Ref clock and what is sad is you more then likly never will good luck


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutsar*
> 
> -.-
> *please shut up if you dont know.*
> all is nice 2000-2200mhz and ram is 15xx mhz
> cpu-nb, cpu cotlage, nb voltage increase dont make memory stable


While a difference of opinion is healthy, please be respectful of members at all times.


----------



## lutsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> While a difference of opinion is healthy, please be respectful of members at all times.


and he can call me stupid?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutsar*
> 
> and he can call me stupid?


He never called you "stupid" and was simply stating that you weren't trying to comprehend to what he saying. Any animosity must be discussed privately via PM


----------



## lutsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> He never called you "stupid" and was simply stating that you weren't trying to comprehend to what he saying. Any animosity must be discussed privately via PM


but he thinks i am noob and stupid overclocker. But he is stupid because he cant read my problem and talks other stuff what i dont care. I have made every amd teahrd that problem question and nobody havent given me helpful answer.


----------



## bf3player1978

please let me in....


----------



## RedRocket44

did I make it?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRocket44*
> 
> 
> did I make it?


highly doubt it, i been trying for weeks now.


----------



## RedRocket44

ya, because I'm the first person to get 4.7 with a bulldozer


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRocket44*
> 
> ya, because I'm the first person to get 4.7 with a bulldozer


congrats bro, what cooling do you use?


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRocket44*
> 
> ya, because I'm the first person to get 4.7 with a bulldozer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> congrats bro, what cooling do you use?


That looks like a bugged version of CPU-ID. I had the same false readings on x4 960T at x20 multiplier @4.0GHz. reupdate your stats with a newer version of CPU-ID please...


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> That looks like a bugged version of CPU-ID. I had the same false readings on x4 960T at x20 multiplier @4.0GHz. reupdate your stats with a newer version of CPU-ID please...


It's all legit, I don't make up stuff just to be accepted.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Oh, it's all cool. I was just wondering if people were actually posting false specs due to the recent bugs.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Oh, it's all cool. I was just wondering if people were actually posting false specs due to the recent bugs.


If my Cpuid specs are wrong, it's not cause I done it. I didn't know there was a problem with that program


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> If my Cpuid specs are wrong, it's not cause I done it. I didn't know there was a problem with that program


Yeah, it gave me false readings; 4.78 GHz even though I had it specifically set at 20x multiplier giving 4.0 GHz. I reassured myself with blackbox and Speccy and Windows 7 assessment.


----------



## bfromcolo

•Username - bfromcolo
•CPU / Revision - PII 840
•CPU Clock - 4
•Cooling - AMD black edition
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453262

Booted at 4 and everything seems to be working. Not going to stress test with his motherboard and air cooling, looks like 3.7 is my practical limit to not over drive the VRM and keep the temps reasonable.


----------



## jayflores

•Username - jayflores
•CPU / Revision - FX-8150
•CPU Clock - 5.290ghz
•Cooling - EK-HF waterblock x2 240 hwlabs rad
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


----------



## n3farious

Submitting for my 'old' system that I built last year. In process of building an i7 system.









•Username - n3farious
•CPU / Revision - 1100T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4009.72
•Cooling - Antec Khuler 920
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2455677

I was running at 4.2 for a while.. but got tired of BSOD once a week. After chasing it for a while I just decided to go conservative and stick with 4GHz.


----------



## bf3player1978

can someone tell me from experience how good does the antec h20 kuhler do?


----------



## n3farious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> can someone tell me from experience how good does the antec h20 kuhler do?


I have the 920 as you can tell above.. and I would call it marginally adequate for overclocking at best. It does fine when not under load. When I am doing benchmarking or hardcore gaming, the cores get to 58-60C with it clocked to 4.0GHz. I would say if you were running stock speeds, or aren't going at 100% loads, it would be fine. It is just as good as any of the other closed/all-in-one systems with a single 120 rad.


----------



## Ashtyr

•Username - Ashtyr
•CPU / Revision - 1055T / PH-E0
•CPU Clock - 4225
•Cooling - Noctua NHC14
CPU-Z LINK http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457768

In summer i cant maintain this speed, i am at ambient temperature about 36/38 C, maybe with RL , but no with air.

But in winter is estable


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3farious*
> 
> I have the 920 as you can tell above.. and I would call it marginally adequate for overclocking at best. It does fine when not under load. When I am doing benchmarking or hardcore gaming, the cores get to 58-60C with it clocked to 4.0GHz. I would say if you were running stock speeds, or aren't going at 100% loads, it would be fine. It is just as good as any of the other closed/all-in-one systems with a single 120 rad.


my h20 620 kuhler, does great. i have reached 4.3ghz on 1.41V temps top out at 61/62c on load (prime95) with a single 120mm fan intake on the radiator


----------



## n3farious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> my h20 620 kuhler, does great. i have reached 4.3ghz on 1.41V temps top out at 61/62c on load (prime95) with a single 120mm fan intake on the radiator


Fair enough... ambient temps make a huge difference, and I would venture to guess that mine are higher than yours.


----------



## AciPunkEx

Can i join, im stable at 3,997 XD BUT BUT My Computer reads it as 4ghz lol!

Dont deny me my dreams like my rig has D=


----------



## DOS Chuck

•Username - DOS Chuck
•CPU / Revision - 955 BE /C3
•CPU Clock - 4.05GHz
•Cooling - Cooler Master TX3
CPU-Z LINK http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464403

I've been running at this speed for a year now, without touching voltages, with no problems. I can play CoD:MW2, Brink, L4D all day. If I try to run a stress test like Linx or OCCT, within a minute or so my core temps are pushing 60c. I quickly cancel the test. Maybe I should have gone with a Corsair H80 or an H100 for cooling? It idles at 40c. That's still kind of high, isn't it?
The TX3 has two fans, push/pull. Intake and exhaust on the case are both 120mm and I have an extra 80mm on the side blowing on top of the TX3.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> •Username - DOS Chuck
> •CPU / Revision - 955 BE /C3
> •CPU Clock - 4.05GHz
> •Cooling - Cooler Master TX3
> CPU-Z LINK http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464403
> I've been running at this speed for a year now, without touching voltages, with no problems. I can play CoD:MW2, Brink, L4D all day. If I try to run a stress test like Linx or OCCT, within a minute or so my core temps are pushing 60c. I quickly cancel the test. Maybe I should have gone with a Corsair H80 or an H100 for cooling? It idles at 40c. That's still kind of high, isn't it?
> The TX3 has two fans, push/pull. Intake and exhaust on the case are both 120mm and I have an extra 80mm on the side blowing on top of the TX3.


I had a H60 and my temps were relatively the same as yours. Idle was 2 degrees lower. If your going to go with a H series, get the H100. Bigger rad but worth it. More liquid to cool down before going right back to the CPU block. Or maybe if you haven't tried it, re apply your paste and make sure your using some good quality stuff as well.

BTW, after you get a closed loop cooling system you'll start to want a open loop..... hahaha Just like me!


----------



## afex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470489

Clock : 4127.85 MHz

Phenom II T1090 , PH-E0

Cooling : Thermaltake Bigwater A80 (Liquid cooling)

Name : Afex

P.s. in screenshot cores temperature when idle


----------



## afex

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/582382-amd-4ghz-club.html







*AMD 4GHz Club*


----------



## JTHMfreak

name: JTHMfreak
CPU: Phenom II X6 1090t PH-E0
Clock: 4.037
Cooling: Stock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472932


----------



## schmotty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473291

I'd like to join but I had to clock it down because things were getting weird. When I tried to run Cinebench 11.5 CPU test it would give me an error. Prime95 just quit itself, and when I loaded Lightwave 3D and ran a benchmark raytrace test that normally took 1.5m with the Althon X2 at 3.3Ghz, it did it in 5s flat, but the image was all distorted.

any ideas? vCore maybe? idle temps were 44C with stock HSF. I couldn't put a load on it.


----------



## Ashrak007

Hello. Not really sure why I at this point but I would like to post my overclock here. I have been running my X4 955 Black for about.... oh.. 9 months or so at 4GHz. It was pretty easy to overclock. I just set the multi to x20 and tested.. it wasn't overly stable so I upped the volts to 1.42 and that was it. Rock solid for months. This week I decided to try and see if I could push it further. I have been wanting to get a new CPU but I cannot find anything from AMD that looks like a worthwhile upgrade. The FX chips are disappointing and the X6 chips just don't cut it either (Price/Performance-wise). This 955 chip has been a real trooper for me and I am very pleased with it. I think I paid $140 for it at the time which seemed like a good deal. I could always go intel but I can't really justify the extra cost of changing the motherboard and such. So here I am still rocking my Phenom II. I tried pushing it to 4.1, 4.2. 4.4, 4.5 etc. 4.4 and 4.5 were very unstable and nothing I did could change that. 4.1 and 4.2 seemed stable but didn't hold up under heavy testing. Tried overvolting but nothing worked for me. The chip wants to run at 4GHz and thats fine. So I then decided to try and overclock the CPU NB. Increasing to 2400MHz seemed to make the system faster and benchmark scores (especially cinebench) seemed to love the extra speed. I tried overclocking the CPU NB without touching the HT Link but my motherboard seems to like it better when they match. I found that it was stable enough at 2400MHz without any additional voltage but my score in cinebench increased if I upped the CPU NB voltage 1 notch. So everything is running off the base clock of 200MHz. All nice and neat. Heres some info/proof. Questions/Comments/Suggestions are welcome.









P.S. - Temps stay between 38-53 C


----------



## mate213

•Username mate213
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition C3
•CPU Clock 4429 MHz
•Cooling Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379610


----------



## Alastair

Alastair
AMD Phenom 2 x4 965 C3
4200MHz
CoolerMaster Hyper212 EVO

(Sorry I am having trouble with CPU-Z Validations. Tried several times already but no luck. Hopefully this will suffice as a back-up)

EDIT: CPU-Z won't validate cause apparently my CPU-Z version is out of date yet I have 1.61 which is current.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> •Username mate213
> •CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition C3
> •CPU Clock 4429 MHz
> •Cooling Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B
> •CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379610


How did you manage 4.4? That was my goal when I bought this chip but I keep falling flat at 4.25. Could you post or PM your bios settings?









EDIT: Is that 24/7 stable?


----------



## mate213

I don't know is it stable, probably it is but i am afraid to run prime, this is my max clock I can get. I will send you pm tomorow


----------



## passey

Username: Passey
•CPU / Revision: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1075T E0
•CPU Clock: 4.2Ghz
•Cooling: Customer water loop 360 + 120 RAD
•CPU-Z Link http:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502296


----------



## T34 master

T34 Master
AMD Phenom II 955BE C3
4.15GHz
Corsair H60
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502920
tested with prime95


----------



## schmotty

Add me please:
Schmotty
Phenom II X4 965BE C3
4.05Ghz
Thermaltake V1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503743

This is 'stable' with playing BF3 for several hours. Which is what I do mostly on this comp. I will run Prime95 tonight and see what happens. Then try to push it further


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How did you manage 4.4? That was my goal when I bought this chip but I keep falling flat at 4.25. Could you post or PM your bios settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is that 24/7 stable?


He's shoving 1.6v down the line. That's how.

Anyway, I should update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503594

My 24/7 clock.


----------



## Car17

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503799


----------



## hession

add me thanks:
hession
AMD 960T E0
4.033Ghz
Corsair H60
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2508241


----------



## Alastair

Updated. I'm now stable at 4.24GHz


----------



## reflavius

.


----------



## reflavius

Hi,
Here's a link results Sempron 140 unlocked ^ OC ~ 3820 peak obtained with a standard cooler :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517543


----------



## KyadCK

3.84Ghz is not 4Ghz.

Pretty good for something that starts at 2.7Ghz 1-core though.


----------



## Anthrax234

•Username Anthrax234
•CPU / Revision AMD Phenom II X4 960 Black Edition
•CPU Clock 4018 MHz
•Cooling Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521666


----------



## Alastair

Guys what is the stock setting for PLL voltage for Deneb core Phenom 2 X4? What is the recommended setting for this PLL voltage when overclocking?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflavius*
> 
> Hi,
> Here's a link results Sempron 140 unlocked ^ OC ~ 3820 peak obtained with a standard cooler :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517543


nice clock. heres mine.

sempron unlocked chip.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295331


----------



## joker1220

Hey People!

Check out this

5014.27 mhz with FX-4100


----------



## hession

Update (even though I hit this clock like 2 weeks ago)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509871


----------



## Alastair

\http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525943


----------



## paulwarden2505

just hit 4GHz on first real attempt am testing using folding at home smp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528081


----------



## Tarnix

Pretty much stable, still in-tweaking but confirmed currently stable









Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528967


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Pretty much stable, still in-tweaking but confirmed currently stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528967


Cool looking CPU-Z. Where did you get it.


----------



## PhyscoChain

Hey,

This is my OC last night, finding something stable at 1.5V. Was almost 4.4Ghz stable... D: - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530058 - This would be my 24/7 OC. Going to try and get 4.3Ghz stable.


----------



## PhyscoChain

Hey,

Just an update - Here's 4.3Ghz flat.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530082


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Cool looking CPU-Z. Where did you get it.


http://cpuid.com/ (the G1 edition)


----------



## nicfolder

just wait a sec.. in few days this thread will be full of cheap Trinity Apus....


----------



## zeegzeigler

some grumpy people here bros....


----------



## Alastair

If a trinity APU's can do 4GHz then I think that, that is really cool!


----------



## Ashrak007

Just a little update. I was able to get 4.2GHz pretty stable. I think my memory is holding me back a bit. Its tough to keep it stable at 1600MHz. Had to loosen up the timings and add voltage to the CPU and CPU-NB. Also had to up the voltage on the RAM to 1.65v. Temps stay well under 60 accept under IBT. Under IBT they can get a little wild. I've been running at 4.2 for about 2 weeks now and had no problems. I can get 4.3 bench stable but keep failing blend (probably the memory). I am not willing to overvolt any more. So, I think I will stay at 4.2 for now. Still have the CPU-NB at 2400MHz. I tried 2600 but believe it or not it felt too fast! Mouse input felt weird at 2600MHz so I will stick to 2400MHz. I deleted the old pic so heres a new one (running prime blend)....





Oh btw I am using a Xigmatek Gaia CPU cooler with the optional pull fan installed.


----------



## disappearingone

Disappearingone
AMD Phenom II 1100T BE
4.38GHz
Corsair H60
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553453

stable for over a year now 24/7

Also would like to say hello to everyone, long time lurker and first time poster.


----------



## zeegzeigler

awesome!!! Disappearingone, maybe you will become a frequent poster

[SIZE]well done![/SIZE]


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> 
> Disappearingone
> AMD Phenom II 1100T BE
> 4.38GHz
> Corsair H60
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553453
> 
> stable for over a year now 24/7
> 
> Also would like to say hello to everyone, long time lurker and first time poster.


Nice overclock!


----------



## paulwarden2505

Got my 1090t running at 4GHz been messing with llc to lower voltage needed


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Not too bad.


----------



## Yeroon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicfolder*
> 
> just wait a sec.. in few days this thread will be full of cheap Trinity Apus....


On that note

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569178

Yeroon
a10-5800k + asus f2a85-m pro
4455mhz (99 bclk x 45 multi) @ 1.500v bios with high LLC, vrm @ 360 (hz?)
antec 620 pump custom 240mm x 240mm rad closed loop
Prime blend stable for ~2h, folds 24/7 over a week at this oc

This is very crappy trinity overclock considering the cooler/board, but I've spent a lot of time getting it this high without lots more volts. I might try again if another bios comes out but its here for the time being. Who knows, maybe I got a crappy ocing chip. Core 2 was a problem 90% of the time.
edit: I'll add this too
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4832327
ram wasn't trinity friendly. Played great with llano but no luck with trinity.


----------



## anothergeek

4.8 GHz @1.44v

465 sec 1024m wprime, under 15 sec 32m

Temps are warm under H80, 50c on CPU, 40c core temp

Drop one multiplier to 4.6 GHz and voltage goes under 1.4v, dropping temps cold. Here are those temps after a round of wprime 1024m










There's certainly a thermal cutoff in the mid 4's for bulldozer. You can roll up to 5ghz or higher but the heat that will cut you off early. But there is performance


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> 4.8 GHz @1.44v
> 
> 465 sec 1024m wprime, under 15 sec 32m
> 
> Temps are warm under H80, 50c on CPU, 40c core temp
> 
> Drop one multiplier to 4.6 GHz and voltage goes under 1.4v, dropping temps cold. Here are those temps after a round of wprime 1024m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's certainly a thermal cutoff in the mid 4's for bulldozer. You can roll up to 5ghz or higher but the heat that will cut you off early. But there is performance


Awesome man!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker1220*
> 
> Hey People!
> Check out this
> 5014.27 mhz with FX-4100


lovely. good job indeed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hession*
> 
> Update (even though I hit this clock like 2 weeks ago)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509871


must be the saber and your skill. good job!


----------



## anothergeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awesome man!


Thanks man!

I was able to go even lower, to 1.36v now


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> I was able to go even lower, to 1.36v now
Click to expand...

So then why not try run for 5GHz with the lower voltages? Cause lowering the voltages should be able to give you more thermal headroom.


----------



## anothergeek

Last I recall, 1.44 would do 4.8ghz fine, so I took it to x25 above and at the same voltage, but no go. It would boot but would BSOD quickly. I was able to see CPU-Z, lol. I'd need to check the minimum voltage for 1.44 again.

I assume I'd need to OC the bus to get 5.0ghz but I haven't tried, as I have finicky RAM that likes the factory clocks. It would need to be 800... 230x22 could work for 5ghz (230x7), I might have to try...


----------



## Rinnosuke

•Username: Rinnosuke
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X4 955 BE RB/C3
•CPU Clock: 4012.31 MHz
•Cooling: Older Coolermaster block, forgotten model
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2573093


----------



## Heuchler

Please add

•Username: Heuchler
•CPU / Revision: Phenom II X6 1045T E0 (95W variance)
•CPU Clock: 4022.9MHz
•Cooling: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566113


----------



## afex

Now new MoBo asusM599FX Pro rev. 2.0 stable all time 4 Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577221


----------



## MatijaInSpace

Add me

•Username: matijainspace
•CPU / Revision: AMD FX-4100 Quad-Core Processor
•CPU Clock: 4880.6 MHz
•Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
•CPU-Z Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2579107

at 4.65 i had it 24/7 and for this i'm gonna need better cooling.


----------



## Ashtyr

I've changed my OC, don't need more than this, and now required less power, and gives much less heat

Phenom II x6 1050T 4, 02Ghz / 1,428V
NB 3,22 Ghz / 1,34 V
HT 1,93 Ghz
RAM 1718 Mhz


----------



## braxsusriely

•Username : BraxsusRiely
•CPU / Revision 1090T
•CPU Clock 4013
•Cooling Air Cooler Master Hyper N520
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/2598218

Its a little hot... 61c after a 32M pi run but it doesn't crash! And kills bad guys in Combat Arms without locking up.


----------



## dpalmer492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> I've changed my OC, don't need more than this, and now required less power, and gives much less heat
> Phenom II x6 1050T 4, 02Ghz / 1,428V
> NB 3,22 Ghz / 1,34 V
> HT 1,93 Ghz
> RAM 1718 Mhz


You sir play a ton of games. haha I wish I had your collection.


----------



## dpalmer492

•Username : Dpalmer492
•CPU / Revision : 975 BE
•CPU Clock : 4026.73
•Cooling : Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2 Rosewill 120mm White LED fans.
•CPU-Z Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/2604568

The best part is it runs at around 29-32 ambient. 49c is when I'm running prime95.


----------



## wizek

•Username - wizek
•CPU / Revision - FX 4100
•CPU Clock - 4.0 GHz
•Cooling - Stock
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/2604810


----------



## bf3player1978

And what does stable mean? I run bf3 @ 4.69ghz and is stable. All cores are active @ 49c or so. Can't pass ibt. To much heat


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> And what does stable mean? I run bf3 @ 4.69ghz and is stable. All cores are active @ 49c or so. Can't pass ibt. To much heat


Depends on what you want to do. If you want to be stable for just gaming then a six hour long or more Battlefield 3 session should suffice. But if you are folding 24/7 then I guess you would want a more comprehensive test. Intel Burn Test stresses a CPU a lot more than what it would be stressed in real life. Rather use a 24 hour run of Prime 95 on blend or small fft for 24/7 stability. Hope this helps!


----------



## bf3player1978

I don't stress my cpu much. Just bf3 for two hours at a time. All is good no crashes and all cores are working. I don't fold or video edit either.


----------



## Alastair

then a few hours of BF3 should suffice


----------



## skitz9417

http://valid.canardpc.com/2638644

http://imageshack.us/f/688/newoverclock.png/


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Count me in, got my 6100 OCed to 4666.66Ghz
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2659782


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Count me in, got my 6100 OCed to 4666.66Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2659782


You do know that an FX isnt a K10 cpu right?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, there are a few fx4100 submitted above, and the name of the club is just AMD 4GHz+ CLUB


----------



## Overkill

Well an FX can come clocked stock at 4ghz so I dont really see how they quantify addition to a club intended for an older architecture. The thread also refers to K10 series that are clocked to 4ghz which can be quite difficult depending on the setup you have. Not every K10 can do that speed off the bat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*
> 
> *Official AMD K10 4GHz+ Club*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overkill*
> 
> Well an FX can come clocked stock at 4ghz so I dont really see how they quantify addition to a club intended for an older architecture. The thread also refers to K10 series that are clocked to 4ghz which can be quite difficult depending on the setup you have. Not every K10 can do that speed off the bat.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JE Nightmare*
> 
> *Official AMD K10 4GHz+ Club*
Click to expand...

Thread is titled AMD 4Ghz.

This owner hasn't been active since before I joined it (AKA, before BD even came out)

You are not the owner.

@TheLAWNOOB: Feel free to add it to your Sig. This club hasn't been active in over a year, no one will verify or deny you.


----------



## dman811

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2648142


----------



## Atomfix




----------



## unknown601

I just overclocked my 1100T to 4GHZ and its stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/2710060http://valid.canardpc.com/2710060

100% load 49c

The cooling is a Antec H2O 620 with push/pull fans.


----------



## unknown601

How do i make the code work it just shows as code


----------



## unknown601

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> How do i make the code work it just shows as code


*I got it working*


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> I just overclocked my 1100T to 4GHZ and its stable.http://valid.canardpc.com/2710060http://valid.canardpc.com/2710060
> 
> 100% load 49c
> The cooling is a Antec H2O 620 with push/pull fans.


Nice clock and computer man!


----------



## unknown601

Thanks







i just added the water cooler and the blue fan to the radiator.


----------



## Alastair

I want to put my 965 c3 on custom water (when I can afford it) because my R900 Water 2.0 Pro is performing worse than my R350 Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Does my 8350 count?


----------



## unknown601

I need some help. I have overclocked my 1100t to 4ghz in the bios and it doesn't down-clock to 800MHz at idle any more how do i make it down-clock when the computer is at idle?


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> I need some help. I have overclocked my 1100t to 4ghz in the bios and it doesn't down-clock to 800MHz at idle any more how do i make it down-clock when the computer is at idle?


Cool and Quiet is what downclocks your CPU. If you overclock Cool and Quiet doesn't work anymore usually, for some CPU's it will, but for most it won't.


----------



## unknown601

Is it safe to have the cpu running at 4Ghz 1.4v all the time?









I am just getting into bios overclocking i have been using AMD overdrive.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> Is it safe to have the cpu running at 4Ghz 1.4v all the time?


Yes. That voltage is actually really low for 4GHz ahah.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> I need some help. I have overclocked my 1100t to 4ghz in the bios and it doesn't down-clock to 800MHz at idle any more how do i make it down-clock when the computer is at idle?


On my Asus CHIV and CHVZ C&Q is operational up to the 18.5x cpu multiplier but you'd need to be using "Offset Voltage" and not manual voltage settings. I wonder if giga uses something similar.


----------



## unknown601

it goes to about 1.45V running prime95


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> it goes to about 1.45V running prime95


Still in the safe zone i would say, on phenoms i wouldnt care until it went over 1.52V.


----------



## Rangerjr1

(Double Post)


----------



## unknown601

I am using a 20x cpu multiplier to get 4Ghz.So that might be it


----------



## unknown601

Ok thanks for the advice


----------



## unknown601

i just realized if i use 18x and overclock the CPU BUS to get 4ghz it might work


----------



## unknown601

I am using (Offset Voltage) it must be the same as your MB


----------



## The Sandman

With a Thuban you should consider OCing the NB Freq as well. This can be done running a 250MHz Ref Clock x16 CPU multiplier (=4.0 x 3000MHz NB Freq). You'll have to work up to it thou to keep voltages in line but very doable. Most can achieve 3000MHz+ and this is where you feel a difference. Not just see the numbers


----------



## unknown601

Ok thanks i will give it a try


----------



## unknown601

What do you guys think of these temps and settings?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Looks really good actually!


----------



## unknown601

Thanks i wasn't sure about the TMPIN2 64c i think its the north bridge.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> Thanks i wasn't sure about the TMPIN2 64c i think its the north bridge.


IIRC Its the VRM, VRMs should tolerate up to 90C without problems.


----------



## TheBigLonelyRat

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4250MHz, default Vcore, fully stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/2727709


----------



## TheBigLonelyRat

Duplicated. Srr


----------



## ugod987

http://valid.canardpc.com/2730058


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigLonelyRat*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4250MHz, default Vcore, fully stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2727709


Not bad. A couple things:

1. Can you post a screenshot with prime95 running or Intel burn test at that speed and voltage?
2. That's the old version of super pi, download 1.5 it shows milliseconds.
3. When you take a screenshot set power mode to high performance in windows so cnq doesn't adjust your voltage and clock speeds.


----------



## unknown601

Hi guys i have a problem with my load voltage.I have overclocked it in the bios and set the voltage to 1.425 and at load it goes to 1.472. how do i fix the voltage at 1.425?

No load



Load


----------



## L4dd

For load voltage, L.L.C. might be enabled.


----------



## unknown601

..


----------



## L4dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> ..


Did you check for load line calibration in your B.I.O.S., was it enabled?


----------



## unknown601

Turning it off will increase the spike?


----------



## unknown601

i will check if its on


----------



## L4dd

Disabling L.L.C. should allow for more droop, so voltage should be reduced at load if L.L.C. were disabled.


----------



## felix

If your board offers management of how high the level of LLC, just use a lower level than the one you have.

If not, disable it, but be sure to check if the resulted voltage is enough or your overclock.


----------



## unknown601

Ok thanks i will give it a go


----------



## Panchz

i cant find an answer to my issue, so i ask here.

why, if i increase my fsb, and reduce my memory multy, i start getting memory errors and i need more voltage, even when my memory is underclocked to its mininum, i have to use 2V to reach 268 fsb with no memory errors (under memtest86+)

how does exactly memory works????


----------



## L4dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panchz*
> 
> i cant find an answer to my issue, so i ask here.
> 
> why, if i increase my fsb, and reduce my memory multy, i start getting memory errors and i need more voltage, even when my memory is underclocked to its mininum, i have to use 2V to reach 268 fsb with no memory errors (under memtest86+)
> 
> how does exactly memory works????


Did you decrease the other multipliers, such as uncore/C.P.U.-N.B. and H.T.?


----------



## Panchz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L4dd*
> 
> Did you decrease the other multipliers, such as uncore/C.P.U.-N.B. and H.T.?


oh didnt mean to ask here.. whatever

yes, I decreased everything.


----------



## bond32

I'm pretty proud of this. It's likely not stable as the voltage it took to get there was high. Still, I'm happy









http://valid.canardpc.com/2764962


----------



## skitz9417

heres my mine http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/overclocki.png/


----------



## 033Y5

033Y5
phenom ii x4 965 be c3
4ghz 20x200
h100 push pull stock corsair fans
http://valid.canardpc.com/2769763


----------



## Allan P

Allan P
Phenom II x4 965 BE C3 4.127GHZ
Cooler Master Hyper 212+

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2801608


----------



## MishelLngelo

I can't believe that somebody has trouble OCing 965BE. I did it before oven going to OS on stock cooler.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2802910
Just waiting for my new C 612s cooler and I'm sure it will sit pretty at 4.4 or 4.5GHz 24/7. Even now at 4.4 works but can not go without shutting down on some apps but passed prime95 without overheating albeit with 60c so had to back it down a tad.


----------



## VadimirPoutine

my AMD
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2800920

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2800920


----------



## caveman59847

please add me to the club. I just upgraded to the AMD Phenom II x6 1100T Black Edition and I had a heck of a time even with water cooling as I came from the AMD Phenom II x4 965 which I had easily from 3.4 to 4.5 but I had a proundly hard time with the Turbo clock and my Mobo and had to play with the voltage considerably but was able to get it from 3.4 to 4.3GHz but haven't gotten it completely stable so I decided for the time being to stay with 4.1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819711


----------



## boyagin

CPU-Z Username: USER-PC
AMD FX-6100 Six-Core Processor
Oc'ed 4.7GHz
Corsair H100
http://valid.canardpc.com/2822807










I've tried pushing it up to 5.0GHz but I don't think I need that much so I feel that 4.7 is enough for me.


----------



## 8MlTsCl1

8MlTsCl1
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T / PH-E0
4030MHz
Corsair H100I

http://valid.canardpc.com/2864146


----------



## sparkeyjames

Sign me up. Athlon II x4 640 at 4.125Ghz. AMD branded water cooler (same as Antec kuhler 920).
Stable at 9 plus hours of prime95.

Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2871734


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863204 Athlon II X2 270
http://valid.canardpc.com/2862349 Sempron 145


----------



## anothergeek

5Ghz is just too much I think! It's not even the cooling I just think my NB is warm enough


----------



## SaulKain

http://valid.canardpc.com/2874775

Add me please.

Posted in the 9x5 owners thread showing stability. http://www.overclock.net/t/499526/official-phenom-ii-x4-9x5-oc-club/5650#post_20490043

I think I hit the lottery with this chip.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaulKain*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2874775
> 
> Add me please.
> 
> Posted in the 9x5 owners thread showing stability. http://www.overclock.net/t/499526/official-phenom-ii-x4-9x5-oc-club/5650#post_20490043
> 
> I think I hit the lottery with this chip.


I would put that under water, Ramp the volts to 1.55 and see where that goes! You might have a 4.6GHz capable Phenom there!


----------



## Johan45

I'm a bit late to the party but what the hey!
Johan45 PII X4 965 BE Rev RB-C3, stepping 3
4853.88MHz NB 2960 G.Skill Flare 1800 7-8-7-24
Custom cooling loop. Check bench for pics
http://valid.canardpc.com/mfvunh


----------



## felix

^ Great result!!!









Temps? (ambient, water, cpu)

I'm almost with similar loop for my main system with 1090T, but my 980BE is on custom all-internal cooling loop, and with case placed outside i got ~4750 with ~1.61V on DDR2 790FX board.









Seems that these late deneb chips had great potential...


----------



## Johan45

The temps that day were probably around -10 outside the lopp may have been -5 ish. I hit 6.0 with my 9370 the other day but my loop was -15 then. If I had more time I'd throw the Pii back in but I'm losing the cold weather here and want to run my 6350 again before it gets too warm.


----------



## felix

Have you protected your m/b against condensation ? I had moisture forming on my EK vrm block while benching with the rad outside on 7-8 ambient.

Or did you bench with window open ?


----------



## Johan45

You'll be able to see what I have done if you check the Game pic, I use the same loop to cool both rigs. Insulated hoses andpacked the socket area with closed cell foam. My vrm and under the MOBO have fans keeping the air moving. I don't cool the VRM with water.
I learned real quick last summer what condensation can do. I was running my loop with a cooler full of icepaks and water for a res. No rad just open water /pump/block. One day I started getting some weird issues , re-installed windows/ flashed the bios all kinds of stuff. Turned out I had a bit of water get into my socket from the bottom of my block. Luckily everything survived but it was a nail biter.


----------



## yraith

Here is my setup .. New to OFFICIAL clubs.. CPUZ validation http://valid.canardpc.com/cbg1v2


----------



## TechyHecky

im using 8120 and im at 4.3-4.4 depending on what im doing.


----------



## 033Y5

my 1045t
with head room left for moar moar moar


----------



## firefoxx04

Phenom II 965 @ 4.2ghz


validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/gexjnj

XSPC Water loop (cheepo kit). Looking to get a larger rad (triple 140). Currently using a 240mm rad with two xspc fans in pull.

Temps stay under 55C during load and idle at about 40C. Ambient temp changes often.

Do I absolutely need to post a stress test result? ive been at this clock for a long time now and did all my testing then.


----------



## Suferbus

Here is my submission, would like to join club


----------



## kiske

Hello, wanted to share this "****" too:
http://valid.x86.fr/s0tjbj


----------



## Abomination

I am hoping to be able to join you guys.

Abomination
Athlon II x3 450(unlocked to Phenom II x4 B50)
clocked at 4.015 ghz
Thermalright true spirit 120M
http://valid.canardpc.com/b2mjgv


----------



## Suferbus

Would like to join club http://valid.x86.fr/ult09g


If you notice, my validation says 1.48v, but in my bios i have 1.5125 set. Interesting. HW Monitor shows it wrong too----or maybe its not wrong.


----------



## Suferbus

Please add me

•Username

Suferbus
•CPU / Revision--FX 8350
•CPU Clock---4.715Ghz Stable
•Cooling--XSPC Raystorm RX 360
•CPU-Z Link--http://valid.x86.fr/xqybma


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechyHecky*
> 
> im using 8120 and im at 4.3-4.4 depending on what im doing.


My buddy has an 8120 and he is having a heck of a time getting past 4.0 Ghz. He is running an ASROCK Extreme 4 mobo, and the bios refuse to recognize his fsb over 200, and no matter what amd settings we turn off in the bios, the overclock fluctuates like it is stock, as if amd turbo is on, as well as some of the other power saving features, although all are off in bios. Any ideas?


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> My buddy has an 8120 and he is having a heck of a time getting past 4.0 Ghz. He is running an ASROCK Extreme 4 mobo, and the bios refuse to recognize his fsb over 200, and no matter what amd settings we turn off in the bios, the overclock fluctuates like it is stock, as if amd turbo is on, as well as some of the other power saving features, although all are off in bios. Any ideas?


Is he using the newest bios? Sounds like a board issue. Is windows controlling any powersaving features? Is the cpu throttling from temp?


----------



## Game0n79

I'd like to join, please

•Username - Game0n79
•CPU / Revision - Phenom II X4 965
•CPU Clock - 4 GHz
•Cooling - Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
•CPU-Z Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/0dny99


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> Is he using the newest bios? Sounds like a board issue. Is windows controlling any powersaving features? Is the cpu throttling from temp?


Actually we flashed in the newest bios before we started overclocking-2.60-- thought that was it, so went back to 2.50-- still happening-- went into windows power options, disabled everything and put on performance, then downloaded asrock extremetune-- that fixed it-- had to go in extreme tune and up the fsb to 205, click save and restarted into bios--board recognizing fsb change now and overclock is working but still fluctuates as if power saving features or cool n quiet is on but its not-- idk what else to do-- temps are low, but that could be because the overclock is fluctuating


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> My buddy has an 8120 and he is having a heck of a time getting past 4.0 Ghz. He is running an ASROCK Extreme 4 mobo, and the bios refuse to recognize his fsb over 200, and no matter what amd settings we turn off in the bios, the overclock fluctuates like it is stock, as if amd turbo is on, as well as some of the other power saving features, although all are off in bios. Any ideas?


Im not sure if you're refering to the Asrock 970 Extreme4 or the 990FX Extreme4, but I had the 970 Extreme4 paired with a FX 6100 and it was an unstable mess whenever I tried to overclock my CPU past 3.9Ghz. I never dropped another CPU in there to see if the CPU was the problem, but im suspecting it was the board and its anemic 4+1 phase power.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyyy369*
> 
> Im not sure if you're refering to the Asrock 970 Extreme4 or the 990FX Extreme4, but I had the 970 Extreme4 paired with a FX 6100 and it was an unstable mess whenever I tried to overclock my CPU past 3.9Ghz. I never dropped another CPU in there to see if the CPU was the problem, but im suspecting it was the board and its anemic 4+1 phase power.


All the ASrock 970s suffer the same problem. The VRM section itself, is made of good quality components. But, the 4+1 phase, in combination with the thin PCB (less copper probably=higher electrical impedance), make the entire socket area overheat. It becomes a vicious circile, as soon as you try to pass about 1.37v. It's always the same story. The socket temperature skyrockets much faster than one would expect, while the package still remains in decent territory. But no matter how many volts you try to pump in, the power delivered isn't clean and the CPU can't stay stable. The whole circuitry in the area is probably overheated. It's not that necessarily the board throttles. It's just that the power isn't clean and the CPU can't run stable. One thing heats the other, it's a vicious circle. The mofsets and power delivery traces heat up, the power ends up in CPU socket, which overheats, this heats the PCB, which heats more the traces, wich heats more the mofsets and the circle keeps feeding itself. It's the only explanation i 've come up with.

This is my example. No throttling, but no way to run stable... Consider that 4Ghz take 1.34v and 4.3Ghz took 1.43v-1.45v. That's a very odd voltage ramp for a clean power delivery. So it's not clean. No throttling.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494064/ibt-vs-prime95-when-your-validation-is-shattered/50#post_22443536


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> All the ASrock 970s suffer the same problem. The VRM section itself, is made of good quality components. But, the 4+1 phase, in combination with the thin PCB (less copper probably=higher electrical impedance), make the entire socket area overheat. It becomes a vicious circile, as soon as you try to pass about 1.37v. It's always the same story. The socket temperature skyrockets much faster than one would expect, while the package still remains in decent territory. But no matter how many volts you try to pump in, the power delivered isn't clean and the CPU can't stay stable. The whole circuitry in the area is probably overheated. It's not that necessarily the board throttles. It's just that the power isn't clean and the CPU can't run stable. One thing heats the other, it's a vicious circle. The mofsets and power delivery traces heat up, the power ends up in CPU socket, which overheats, this heats the PCB, which heats more the traces, wich heats more the mofsets and the circle keeps feeding itself. It's the only explanation i 've come up with.
> 
> This is my example. No throttling, but no way to run stable... Consider that 4Ghz take 1.34v and 4.3Ghz took 1.43v-1.45v. That's a very odd voltage ramp for a clean power delivery. So it's not clean. No throttling.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494064/ibt-vs-prime95-when-your-validation-is-shattered/50#post_22443536


Thats a very good explanation of what I was experiencing. That board was a complete nightmare. I tried every combination of settings to try to get it stable before finally just settling on stock settings. Sometimes I would be able to have it at 4.2Ghz and it would be stable for a week, maybe two weeks, but it would inevitably hard lock. It was extremely frustrating that I never got to truly see what that chip was capable of. By comparison my M5A99FX Pro R2 & 8350 are in an entire different league of performance and stability.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyyy369*
> 
> Thats a very good explanation of what I was experiencing. That board was a complete nightmare. I tried every combination of settings to try to get it stable before finally just settling on stock settings. Sometimes I would be able to have it at 4.2Ghz and it would be stable for a week, maybe two weeks, but it would inevitably hard lock. It was extremely frustrating that I never got to truly see what that chip was capable of. By comparison my M5A99FX Pro R2 & 8350 are in an entire different league of performance and stability.


It's natural. Consider that me, having an FX6300, can only stay stable at 4.3Ghz, but with uncomfortable temps. Your 8350 will be harder to overclock. I have 5 Asrock 970 extreme3 between R1 and R2. Lovely boards for undervolting, very stable, good at stock voltage, acceptable up to 4Ghz. But for overclocking past 4Ghz.... No... If i ever put an 8 core on them, it will be undervolted at stock speed. But i plan on buying a 2nd Gigabyte 970 UD3P sooner or later and leave the Asrocks with the 95W/65W/45W CPUs i have. They 're golden for that. They are nice boards for stock speeds, but nothing really "extreme" in them.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyyy369*
> 
> Im not sure if you're refering to the Asrock 970 Extreme4 or the 990FX Extreme4, but I had the 970 Extreme4 paired with a FX 6100 and it was an unstable mess whenever I tried to overclock my CPU past 3.9Ghz. I never dropped another CPU in there to see if the CPU was the problem, but im suspecting it was the board and its anemic 4+1 phase power.


It is the 970 FX extreme 4 and I was wondering if it was the 4+1 phase power that was causing issues. It is just really weird that I cannot get the cpu to stop fluctuating speed and power and with that going on I can't really tell if it is stable.


----------



## acheleg

•acheleg
•750K TN-A1
•CPU Clock
•Cooling-stock







could use suggestions
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/4vrg1d

[/B]


----------



## ExtraSoap

•ExtraSoap
•AMD FX 8150 Zambezi
•4.2 GHz
•Stock 8150 Liquid Cooling kit
•http://valid.x86.fr/sugq8k


----------



## cenry005

cenry005
AMD FX-6300
4.2GHz
Corsair H80i
http://valid.canardpc.com/1yw7jl


----------



## Johan45

AMD Sempron 140 2.7G @ 4388 MHz
CHV-z Water cooling
http://valid.canardpc.com/cq8e2m


----------



## acheleg

wow, looks like everyone is using liquid cooling. im always a step behind


----------



## acheleg

http://valid.canardpc.com/e9qv8b

here is a 4,2ghz oc, 2 hours prime 95 stable. i backed off to 3.994 due to heat issues with the stock







heatsink. the 4.2 oc had thermal margins of less than 4c under full load for 2 hours, while the 3.991 has at least 17c thermal margins under 2 hours full load.

•Username- acheleg
•CPU / Revision- AMD Athlon IIx4 750K -T2A1 Black Edition
•CPU Clock- *4.191ghz* 2 hours prime 95 stable @69c max,.
*3.991ghz* 2 hours prime 95 stable @ 57c max
•Cooling- AMD OEM stock air cooler








•CPU-Z Link- 4.191ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/e9qv8b

3.991ghzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/4vrg1d


----------



## acheleg

is there a club for 4ghz 100% stable on air? ive been running stability tests for days, and 1.344v seems to be the magic number


----------



## TechyHecky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> is there a club for 4ghz 100% stable on air? ive been running stability tests for days, and 1.344v seems to be the magic number


If so, I'd like to join it, my 8120 is at 4.3 ghz stable on air.


----------



## acheleg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> he told about partial stability, not about 100% stability (4GHz with AIR and 100% stability is from 99% unreal! only happy lucky users x4 955 and a bit more users with x4 965)


first page of thread;edit*oops, wrong thread*


----------



## GeldrinHor

•Username GeldrinHor
•CPU / Revision AMD Athlon X4 750K revision TN-A1
•CPU Clock 4100.12
•Cooling CoolerMaster Hyper T2 Air cooler
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.x86.fr/w3c5m6

See Link.









I've been running it at this thru a wide variety of benchmarking software (Sandra, Super Pi, Crystal Disk, PCMark 04, 3DMark 11, 3DMark Vantage) but haven't been able to find a clean d/l of wPrime or HW Prime 95 (?)

It's been running at 4.0 and above since I built this, running both thru self set Bios OCing as well as just using the mainboards' OC Genie (using the MSI A88XM-E45 mobo). Likely gonna have to reseal and reseat the cooler, though, as it's not giving me spectacular reading over the stock cooler that came with the CPU.

10/3/2014 Update. Apparently, adding my new cooler did a number on my mobo and it looks like I am going to have to replace the mobo, due to leakage of thermal paste slipping across many solderpoints as well as a tiny bit getting into my socket, so, after the clean up and replacing the thermal compound and cooler, My CPU spiked over 75C in a matter of about 7 minutes (I used an older tube of Arctic Silver to replace the removed paste, much older...7 or 8 yrs) and I simply shut down as I could not even get my system to load Win7...furthest I managed to get into was my Setup (which I'd shut off the mobo OC and went straight stock to "burn-in" period on CPU...unfortunately, the age of the compound was too old and I fried something. I have a back up CPU (actually APU) that I recently got from Fry's Electronics (A8-6600K). Once I get a replacement board (should I get a different FM2/FM2+ or is the MSI an OK option...the frying was completely my own fault, not the board makers)?


----------



## chrisjames61

•Username chrisjames61
•CPU / Revision TN-A1 Stepping 1 AMD A10-5800K
•CPU Clock 4544
•Cooling Cooler Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme
•CPU-Z Link http://valid.x86.fr/5wmypy

Just put my A10-5800K in a Crossblade Ranger. I had it in an ASRock FM2A85X Extreme6. My thermal margin is 23 C after two hours of running Prime95.


----------



## sabah

cpu-z 1204k .PNG file


560 black edition, all cores unlocked
cooling ocz vendetta


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 
> •Username chrisjames61
> •CPU / Revision TN-A1 Stepping 1 AMD A10-5800K
> •CPU Clock 4544
> •Cooling Cooler Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme
> •CPU-Z Link http://valid.x86.fr/5wmypy
> 
> Just put my A10-5800K in a Crossblade Ranger. I had it in an ASRock FM2A85X Extreme6. My thermal margin is 23 C after two hours of running Prime95.


How do you like that Ranger?? Was thinking that's the board for me if/when I venture into the FM2 scene.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How do you like that Ranger?? Was thinking that's the board for me if/when I venture into the FM2 scene.


I like it a lot. Actually I like FM2+ boards better than AM3+ boards. I know top of the line AM3+ boards are probably built better but they cost more too. I have a Sabertooth first generation with an 8320 that chugs along at 4.4 GHz happily. I also have a UD3 Rev. 4 with a 6300 that also is clocked at 4.4 Ghz. I mainly gravitate to the Crossblade Ranger with a A10-7850K. Less noise, less heat, modern chipset. The board looks nice which I like. Not too expensive etc.... I will admit I am only a casual gamer so my needs are modest. The bios has so many options. For the experienced overclocker especially guys used to the EUFI bios it is probably no big deal. For me it is daunting. Way more options for voltage settings than my Sabertooth first generation.


----------



## Johan45

The uefi took me a bit of getting used to. Now I find it confuses me in regular bios. Keep trying to use my mouse. For the most part I try to stick to keys.


----------



## destrano1

Username: destrano1
CPU: AMD FX 8370E
Clock: 4.4Ghz (working on higher as we speak)
Cooler: H90 W/ stock fans
CPU-Z Link: http://valid.x86.fr/jp0rex


----------



## GeldrinHor

Update with an alternative CPU:
Username: GeldrinHor
CPU: A8-6600K
Clock: 4.019 GHz
Cooler: Stock AMD fan/heatsink
CPU-Z link:http://valid.canardpc.com/tjnrzd

I've made a few upgrades recently...I am thinking I may just go back to the Athlon X4 750K and testiong that out at full throttle tho. This CPU(APU) is very limited. Bumping voltage makes it sketchy way too early on.


----------



## fphyatt

Hi All
Would it do me any good as CPU-Z identifies my cpu as K15?
And I only run a little bit above stock!
Sincerely yours
Finn


----------



## GeldrinHor

K15 is simply a family branch of AMD CPUs. example...both my APU (A8-6600K Richland) and my Athlon X4 750K BE are K15 CPUs.







Some bump better than others. Best reading off my APU has basically been the Boost Level (3.9 GHz base, 4.2 Boost) but my 750K is a base 3.4 GHz and I've clocked a 4.5 GHz on it already. I will likely top that out at 4.8-4.9 GHz on Air cooling. I can hit 5 on water cooling and I've seen a 750K hit 5.4 on D-Ice/LN2. That's a FULL 2 GHz over base....that's rocking that chip.


----------



## Johan45

Not to burst your bubbles guys but this thread was intended for K10 CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by Tator Tot View Post
> AMD Phenom II x2 500 Series Club
> AMD Phenom II x3 700 Series Club
> AMD Phenom II x4 9x0 Series Club
> AMD Athlon II x4 Club
> AMD Athlon II x2 Regor Club
> AMD Athlon II x3 OC Club


The newer AMD are just too easy to achieve 4.0 a lot of them will reach 5.0 with water


----------



## acheleg

menome

Phenom II xII B59- RB-C3 revision, stepping 3. unlockable to 4 cores, but the 3rd core isnt as stable as the rest.

air cooling- 2 95 watt heatsinks soldered together. in prime 95, temps are peaking at 53c

4 ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/cache/screenshot/9gdn4n.png


----------



## ang1dust

The challenge on my end is i am running ddr 2 not ddr 3 on an old biostar Motherboard. 4Ghz on air is stable over night with prime 95 but im working on making 4.1 and 4.2 stable overnight. It runs...but core processes will stop within the first hour.

Temps at 4.1 range between 54 and 57c. Thats with a 76 degree ambient temperature in the room. Sadly i live in Texas and it gets quite hot so 76 is best i can do with my crappy AC.

I also enabled cool n quiet using the K10 stat program, makes it very nice so that my room doesnt heat up when im doing basic word processing / web browsing.

http://valid.x86.fr/uib4px


----------



## punisher1978

there you go happy


----------



## jacqlittle

Read three posts before and the 1st post in this thread, this thread is intended for old K10 processors, yours is very easy to achieve 4GHz and isn't K10...


----------



## acheleg

thats odd. i thought the athlon II and Phenom II's were k10, and the FX series was the architecture change. Ive also been added here several years ago, when i got my athlon II 750k to 4ghz.


----------



## acheleg

are you only counting the 65nm am3 chips as k-10? just wondering where the line is, cause even the hexa-core thuban was said to be made on k-10 cores(45nm), according to AMD.


----------



## acheleg

this was my original, 3 years ago. perhaps that is when the previous owners let the thread go to pot. But, when i look at the first few posts, they list 45nm Phenom II Deneb cores, so, im not sure which older cores this thread considers K-10. From what i gather, everything between K-8 and Bulldozer is a K-10.


----------



## acheleg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> •acheleg
> •750K TN-A1
> •CPU Clock
> •Cooling-stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could use suggestions
> •CPU-Z Link http://valid.canardpc.com/4vrg1d
> 
> [/B]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e9qv8b
> 
> here is a 4,2ghz oc, 2 hours prime 95 stable. i backed off to 3.994 due to heat issues with the stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heatsink. the 4.2 oc had thermal margins of less than 4c under full load for 2 hours, while the 3.991 has at least 17c thermal margins under 2 hours full load.
> 
> •Username- acheleg
> •CPU / Revision- AMD Athlon IIx4 750K -T2A1 Black Edition
> •CPU Clock- *4.191ghz* 2 hours prime 95 stable @69c max,.
> *3.991ghz* 2 hours prime 95 stable @ 57c max
> •Cooling- AMD OEM stock air cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •CPU-Z Link- 4.191ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/e9qv8b
> 
> 3.991ghzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/4vrg1d


*this*** was my original post- 3 years ago.


----------



## drmrlordx

Yeah this thread seems like a bad place to post Con scores. I never did get a Stars chip running at 4 GHz, though I did get one at ~3.9 GHz. Two actually. Sempron 140 and x2-250.

Need a new thread for Ryzen OCs!


----------

